# Poor Responders : Part 93



## dakota

new home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## popsi

woo hooo never been first


----------



## Züri

second xxx


----------



## Pixie75

turd!


----------



## mag108

Hi All
Sorry  I havent been on much recently.
A busy week.
I am in touch with Lister about cycling again, but not to start til late Aug.
I have a question re immunes. Jaya suggested getting immunes done, Thyroid and APS screen (have had done already), and 'NK cells assay' . I see people on here going to Dr Gorgy in HArley st. Can you advise me why you are going there? 



Tracy- I am so so happy for you! I hope you are ding ok.

LW_ Really sorry that you have had to go through all of this it must be so stressful. You are remarkable to have coped with this much.

Anna- hope you are felling better

Nix- really sorry you have had all of this going on. I know there is a lot to it but Like others have said I really think that men process stuff differently. They are generally not so good on the emotional support and so many women over the years (myself included) have similar exps. I go to my friends for emotional support emotionally mostly, with a bit from DH (but then a cosy cuddle always leads to the bedrooms for him). I am sure he doesnt pity you and I am sure he loves you. This IF stuff takes its toll or relationships but its not irredeemable. Can you get away on a hol and get some couple time without the IF stuff, have some fun etc? You are feeling down cause of everything thats gone on, there is more to you (you are fab) and more to life, outside of all of this stuff though it doesnt feel like it most of the time x

Malini-  xxx

Heapey - very sorry to hear your news.

Sarah: Glad you guys are taking a break, I am sure it will do yo lots of good. I can help with immunes I am afraid. I am sorry you got the DE speech. Catch upsoon

hi and kisses to Anne, Pix, Ally, Alli, Purps, Almond,  Kate, Steph, Popsi, LV, Beachy, Donkey and everyone else i have missed xx


----------



## shortie66

Poo fifth   

Thanx dakota  

Hi popsi zuri pix and mag   

Me goin bed after i drunk me ickle jd and coke


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Dakota...hi to everyone, still reading all your posts just nothing for me to post about...x


----------



## H&amp;P

Lucky 7th for me.

Morning all,

Huny - think you might be getting your boards a bit mixed up (easy to do I have done it before) on the LGI thread you posted to LJ about Basil and on here you mentioned someone on 2WW and the lady in question is on the LGI board. But please don't give up it is only cos I post on both that I spotted it.  

mag - sorry can't help on immunes, but am reading all the answers with interest as I think that might be my next step.

Someone asked after Anna (I think there are 2 Anna's on here), Anna of Cumberland hasn't posted for a while but she was on the LGI board and has had a hol and is doing Ok waiting to go for next cycle at Gateshead.

Oh no it's a new page so I can't do my usual scan down to write personals, poop what am I going to do now, I have found that IVF has killed my short term memory, (DH  reckons I never had one before but I am blaming the drugs  )

It's FRIDAY and I am   for a better day than yesterday, I am supposed to be on destress before starting my next cycle but I had such a stressful day yesterday, I have had to decamp to my bosses office as we are having carpets done in our main office so am on my own (could not work in an individual office all the time  , nobody to banter with I would go nuts), probably a good job though as I was nearly in tears about 3 times, just can't seem to cope with everything at the moment, 12 hr day and still didn't get everything finished... . Oooops didn't mean to do a me post, must get on with some work.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Beachy      still come and see hun we still interested you know    Im not having any more tx till next march and even then its a donor cycle but im here to stay (if thats ok with everyone   ) 

Driver oohhhh hunny big       dont work too hard sweetheart it'll still be there on monday    

Morning everyone    i have got the plasterer here at the mo redoing the hole in kitchen wall which i attempted to fill, it sunk in and looked a right firkin mess    then he's skimming the bottom half of wall on stairs and landing.  Then in about 20mins the tilers due to come and tile the splashback in kitchen cos i looked at it and thought hmmmm not really got a clue   and i didnt wanna feck it up like i did the hole in the wall    

Gotta go iceland and asda later and get food for party for 2moz gonna be a crazy day 2day.


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Kate, it's just hard when most are either going to treatment or planning....hoe you're feeling ok after your JD? 

Off to the hairdressers now, god i hate going, sit there for nearly 3 hours and am always ready to come home...back later x


----------



## shortie66

Beachy       hunny, i never though, sorry, did not mean to sound insensitive  
take a book with you to hairdressers hun at least it'll stop them asking you about what holidays u have planned


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kate, good luck with the plasterer, it's so messy. We thought all the plastering had been finished yesterday but one of the walls done yesterday afternoon has blown overnight so it's all had to come off back to the brick work and they are redoing it this morning. It's the multi-task boys, I don't blame them, it's still a consequence of all the flood damage. The walls underneath the plaster have still not dried out completely 10 weeks after the flooding. Oh well, the advantage of our builder's insurance company not settling already means we can amend the claim today, the claim has just increased  

Beachy, don't go anywhere, you're a part of us  

Driver, take it easy hun, there are far more important things in life  

Morning Anne  

Mags, I'm not sure about immunes but interested to hear what the girls suggest as I'm wondering if I should be checking mine.

Zuri, here's a 'pick me up' hug  

Pixie nohut, thank you so so much, my pills arrived safely yesterday  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## hunyb

Driver - As soon as I closed the computer down last night it occurred to me I had posted LGI stuff on this board!  

Drat!  

I would have got away with it too if not for that pesky driver   (scooby-doo joke for those of you not old enough to remember!  )  sorry you had the day from hell yesterday - I spent three years while studying for my phd in a tiny office in the attic of my department (which was full of massive spiders too cos it was so damp ) working solely on my own...it was hideous so you have my full sympathies!    Hope you have a better day today!


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

How is everyone?

I've just had a treat....an egg and bacon and mushroom sarnie from the greasy spoon cafe over the road    

Driver - Hope you have better day today Mrs  

Hi LW  

Pix  

kate - Hi love  

Morning Huny  

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone 
Pix I'm feeling much better thanks, think it was just a head cold. 
Sorry  flying visit need to get to the shops before it starts raining again
x


----------



## Little Me

Glad you're better  Anna


----------



## lucky_mum

QWERTYUIOP[]7654321±-;, ±


----------



## Donkey

Morning girls

Anne you sandwhich sound yummy...I'm just about getting my appetite back    I've lost 1/2 stone thought on this appendix diet  

anna so glad it wasn't the dreaded pig flu and you are feeling better  

LW you are having such nightmares, how you keep going I don't know  

Driver sorry you are feeling so down  

Kate your party sounds like it's going to be fun, happy shopping  

Zuri - I know exactly what you mean and I fell as if I don't know what to do.  Should I give up after 4 attempts and accept things and I 'm so tired of it all.

hello to everyone else..pixie, popsi, LJ, hunny, LV, Purple, beachy, mag,tracy, steph, almond, ally, heapey and anyone else I'vve missed.

love to you all
xx


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Beach   

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning girls  

Just popping on as have been so busy this week and am about to go to Scotland to see my friend. 

This visit is part of my 'getting on with it' strategy and will involve me staying with my friend for 3 nights, she has a 9 month old and a 4 1/2 year old. I am quite scared now  . I am not sure if I have caught Annes tummy thing or if it is just nerves but the words 'eye' and 'needle' spring to mind!! Wish me luck! I also just discovered that she has no internet connection at the moment!! Double   

When I get back I am going to have a serious review of my fertility strategy, still no AF   but strangely no menopausal symptoms at all   so who knows what is going on in there!

Oh also for those of you who will remember me ranting about a friend who had sent a really insensitive text which gave a vivid description of her daughters 3rd birthday party and how wonderful it all was etc and asking me to donate some feathers for the 'squaw' headdresses she was making grrr grrrr, well last night I told her how it had made me feel (like a stake through the heart), she was SO genuinely upset and cried (and so did I) and told me that things were not that amazing, that she had almost split with DH and that her mum was seriously ill and that the kids were the only good thing in her life and that she was terribly lonely etc. Well I felt like sh!t and it reminded me that people just so don't mean it most of the time and that they are just caught up in their own world whilst we are caught up in ours. FF has taught me to be honest (hopefully not too much for my own good!!  ) and so i am attempting to carry this through into 3D friendships, I am sad that I upset my friend but I am glad that we now have a really good honest basis for our friendship. Ahhh.

Must dash now but sending you all huge amounts of love to all you special ladies.    

Beachy my darling - am totally with you honey - bet your hair will be gorgeous    

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Crikey what a mess the house is at the mo    must be mad having it all done the day before a party     Plasterer and tiler still here but both almost finished, lewis being his normal over friendly self but at least he hasnt tried to hump any of them yet  

LW blimey hun how are managing to keep sane through it all    Im going   with whats going on here   

Morning anne - god ur sandwich sounds lovely, mite have to pop to scotties van after and have a bacon sausage cheese burger im starving 

Hunyb are u going    too sweetie, join the club we're all mad as hatters on here   

Anna glad ur feeling better hun    not rained here yet today but still time! Happy shopping  

Heapey -  My workmen are ok but nothing special hun   One is over 60 and doesnt stop talking, one has hardly said a word at all and the other is a negihbour    

Steph have u had a large drink hun, or are u teaching vivvy how to use the keyboard   

Donks      hunny, think every one of us feels like this at some time or another, we will get u through    

Morning purps how u doing today sweetheart?    

Hi everyone else think the plasterer has finished at last Yipee


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Steph have u had a large drink hun, or are u teaching vivvy how to use the keyboard


my thoughts exactly 

Right do I have fish and chips or jacket spud (dull but healthy) from the canteen for lunch?


----------



## shortie66

Ally have a lovely time in scotland sweetheart, glad that u and ur friend had a chat and cleared a few things up.  And i think ur right we do become wrapped up in our own world sometimes and forget that others do not have the perfect lives that we think they have     

Driver fish and chips hun defo gotta be a friday treat


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Have a safe journey hun and a happy weekend.
Well done, I'm proud of you  
Hope the s hits die down soon...I really thougth I ws ok till it happened again this morning  
xxxxx

yo Kate  

Driver- Fish & chips   
Yes i did wonder about Steph


----------



## Jumanji

Heapy - if you had 5 follies then Manchester CARE should know that can result in a pregnancy.  My sister had 5 follies and the rest is in my signature.  She was at Manchester CARE too.  The question here is how come you ovulated?  Sounds like they will need to change your protocol next time but with 5 follies I would say you are a long way from DE so don't give up!   

Mag - I can't help with immunes either but I am glad that everything is being investigated for you!

Beachy - it is always lovely to just have you here! 

Kate - hope you are looking forward to the party; plasterer sounds like a real pain!

Driver - sorry work is so stressful; hope you can chill out this weekend!  I liked the feet pic too!

LW - dear lord; I don't know what to say about your latest problem with the plastering. I think you are getting accustomed to all this now - very blasé with your "oh well - we just amend the claim" approach! I hope you are as calm as you sound! 

hunyb - all theses threads can get confusing can't they?  I think Basil is castrated so he probably isn't too interested in finding a Mrs. Basil and, even if he were, his first choice would OBVIOUSLY be our little Posy so she'd be missing too! 

Anna - glad you are feeling better!  What you had sounds a bit nasty.  

Pixie - I did try the mask; hid from DP while doing so and am glad I did (very good advice!).  I love the mask though - immediate impact. I think I may even get the full size version!  

Anne - hope you enjoyed the sarnie treat! 

Donkey - I hope you are ok; you sound a bit low.  I suspect having been ill is getting you down a bit so I really wouldn't make any decisions now. 

Purple - hello! How are you? 

Nix - hope you are feeling a little brighter; we are all here for you. 

Zuri - sorry you are still missing your mum. 

Kara - hope you are ok; it can be really hard to keep up here!  Don't worry about taking your time to get to know people!

Tracey - how are you feeling?

Malini - not long to wait now; hope you are ok!

Steph - was that post from little Vivvy??

Ally - good for you for being so honest with your friend and I am so glad it had the impact it did!  Good for you.  Your friend was probably mortified she had hurt your feelings so much and will be a more sensitive person for it. I have asked you to be a friend on ******** btw - you were the only one here I could find!

love to everyone else!

Posters have gone up about Basil; I am so upset and I hope he is found.  I think our cats are a bit out of sorts about it too. They haven't been eating as much and spend a lot of time together in the garden looking forlorn!  Basil was a bit of an "enemy" of Tiddles', as I said, but he was part of their everyday lives. Added to that, I haven't seen their local friend Ginger (probably not his real name but he is ginger so we just call him that) for a while either.

I am trying to get into ******** and have just answered a load of friend requests!  I have also asked Ally to be friends but I can't seem to find anyone else cos I don't know any full names.  My surname is Wh**** and I think I am the only Jenny *** in London.  So if you want to be friends just ask!  Not sure how I will work out who is who etc. - pretty certain Pixie isn't really called "princess pixie" but hopefully I can work it out from mutual friends etc.!!  I am a bit of a ******** cretin so don't expect too much yet.  And don't worry - there are no pregnancy pics or details on my page yet; they may come but I am waiting a bit.  I am also assuming that nobody mentions their treatment etc on ********.


----------



## Little Me

lj- Added you as a friend! x


----------



## H&amp;P

Ally - hope you have a lovely weekend in Scotland, not sure how but I missed your post.  

LJ - your personals put me to shame  , how do you keep up? I am on ** I only have a few of the lovely ladies on here as friends as I also don't know everyones real names so if you see a Driver on any of their friends lists it will probably be me, send me a request.

I got told off for putting my full name on here last time  , I can't get on ** from work it has been banned and you get a red flashing screen if you try  , just hope they don't ban this, though I would get more work done if they did (hmmmm maybe that is why I am stressed maybe I should ban myself from here Mon - Fri bt then I would never keep up with you all  )

Heapey - glad you got some answers and are getting to see the top dog at care.  

Right fish and chips it is then, or maybe a chip butty......


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Woo hoo it's Friday! It's our 5th year wedding anniversary on Monday and we will be celebrating it this weekend. I really wanted to go away somewhere but everything is hideously expensive especially the short breaks! 
We are going to a lovely Thai restaurant which has a beautiful terrace so providing it's not raining I'll be treating myself with some cocktails! Yay! 

Anna: Glad to hear you are better hon. Take lots of vitamin C and rest up this weekend. 

LW: Phew! Thank god you've got them.

Mag: Dr Gorgy is an ex ARGC consultant and he has a very good reputation. I also think he is the only private consultant who does immunes and you can get appointments very easily. Correct me if I am wrong girls.

Driver/Swinny/Anne: Hope you have a lovely time together.

Kate: What is the party for? Any excuse for you to drink eh! 

Anne: Lovely speaking to you sweetie. 

Purps: How are you feeling today honey? 

Beachy:  

Alls: Glad you've made up with your friend. I've had a similar thing with my friend recently and it's not a nice experience. It made me feel like a heartless beatch and I know I really am far from that. Have a lovely time in Scotland honey. 

LJ: Hope Basil returns home soon - poor ikkle thing. 

Kara: Hope your scan goes well today. 



LittleJenny said:


> Not sure how I will work out who is who etc. - pretty certain Pixie isn't really called "princess pixie" but hopefully I can work it out from mutual friends etc.!!


   What makes you think that? 

I'll add you to my ** shortly and send you a private message so you know that's me!

Love to everyone,

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66

Pixie a huugggeeeeee big thank you sweetheart.     They arrived this morning and they are gorgeous and they fit just right, thank you so so  much    Party is for mine and scottie's birfday as they are only a week apart so we just get all our mates round and get ratted    

LJ i'll pop on and add you now hun  

Driver add a scallop to the chippie order and i'll be over in 10mins  

Plasterer has gone, tiler not far from finished, then i just GOTTA go to burger van my belly is rumbling sooooo much


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Driver add a scallop to the chippie order and i'll be over in 10mins


[email protected]@dy hell you must drive fast 

Pixie - hope you and DH have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Yes, lovely chatting to you too hunny,and thanks , again   

Driver-Didn't you know Kate has a helicopter in her back yard


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> Driver-Didn't you know Kate has a helicopter in her back yard


I just thought she was a speed monster like you? 

Come on Kate it's going cold where are you?


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

Just had a text from our Nix and she is in Normandy on a little unexpected jaunt.  She said she was calmer but not near Internet atm so not able to get in touch with us.

Alls - you are BRAVE.  I think the honesty policy is a good one.  No, you didn't want to upset your friend but at the same time you don't want resentment and bitterness festering in the background.

Driver - Fish 'n chips, I say.  I find with IF that my ability to juggle stress is virtually nil.  I cannot cope with the smallest inconvenience, and certainly not a pile of job 'to dos' that 12 hrs can't fix.  

Kate - Man, you're organised!!!  I dither about whether to get someone in to do this or that  for months before it actually happens. Stay around please, you're a lifesaver. 

Beachy - I hear where you are coming from and really this site must be a pleasant place to drop in, but not a duty. Hope your haircut flies by.  I don't like going because I HATE staring into a mirror for all that time.

Purple -  

Anne -   (very envious of that sarnie)

Tracey - I am thinking about getting a digital test but I share AnnaofC's fear of them.  I have never had one of them show me anything nice and so I steer clear....silly?  I hope your weekend is stress free after your stressy week.

LJ- Is Basil back?

Mags - I am not an immune expert but I did have treatment this time so I'll tell you what I did.  ARGC did the screening in an ordinary month after my BFN.  Everything came back clear.  Then they check my NK cells on day 3 of stims and they had rocketed up.  Theory is that my body has an immune reaction to stimming.  So I was put on dexmethasone then and there and clexane jabs with a baby aspirin each day.  Also had IVIG.  After ET I was swapped onto the predisilone (sp?) same as Tracey 10mg/day and clexane twice daily while continuing the baby aspirin.  A part of the immune test is to see whether IVIG will make any difference to your system - and apparently my test showed that it would.  The reason many women go to Mr Gorgy is that he is willing to add immunes work onto treatment elsewhere.  At the ARGC, you are pretty much expected to cycle with them if you're involved in their immune stuff and you don't get much consultation or assistance.  Gorgy is ex-ARGC (amicable as I understand it), and so knows their system but isn't totally sucked into the 'Mr T's way is the only way' - he'll use intralipids.  I know they also test immunes at Notts Care and do a slightly different list of tests.  There are some good threads on here about all of this but that's my tuppence.

Pix - Happy Anniversary for Monday.  I think it is Kate's too.  And Almond and I have our birthdays on Sunday so a celebratory weekend all round. Hope you have a lovely time at the Thai.

Off to eat my lunch bc all the curry and fish n chip talk has made me hungry.  I am going to have perogies and dream of being at home with my mum (Zuri  ).

Hello to all of you,
Malini xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Thanks for the ** friend requests ladies - I have responded!!  Will the Bliss mask make me look like you Pixie?  I do hope so!


----------



## Little Me

LJ- Don't be daft, you are lovely!  
But yes, our Pix is gorgeous on the inside and outside


----------



## Pixie75

Loving this busy thread today; D

Kate/Anne: You are welcome darlings. I can't believe you've got them already! Well done Royal Mail.

Malini: Have you got any plans for your birthday or do you think there might be a surprise waiting for you? Enjoy your lunch and I know the feeling   I miss my mum and get homesick too.    

LJ: You are lovely LJ   I can't believe how slim you are - very jealous! Do you have any bump pics we can see? 

Anne: Ahhh thank you honey.  You made me   in agood way. 

xxxx


----------



## Malini

No plans Pixie bc unfortunately it is supposed to be our OTD.  I have decided not to test until Monday, so that won't be a problem but the stress lingers all the same.  Last year on my bday, I got the call from the Hammersmith that I had NF of my 3 little eggs - so we are going to mourn that a little and hopefully just hang out and be together.  Our Anniversary was yday, so it is all a bit full on atm  

M xxx


----------



## purple72

goodness take a breath and another page is full!

LJ have added you hunny, you're gorgeous!

Hello to EVERYONE else thanks so much for asking about me, I'm good today, hubby's here (he finally got up!) England are trouncing the aussies at cricket! and just booked 2 weeks in Kolymbia?? Rhodes for the day after my birthday (end of august) returning on DH's birthday! so all happy here!

Love and big hugs to all 

Malini hunny      our OTD was yesterday and it's tough hunny but hang on in there xxx

Sxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purple - Lovely to hear you sounding a bit brighter, excellent another holiday booked (I am so living vicariously (sp) through the holidays you ladies have planned  ) 

Everyone at work keeps asking when we are going away as we usually go at least 3 times a year (it was the only reason I came to work to pay for our lovely hols, now I work to pay for IVF instead) I am sure they are getting a bit suss about it all, I keep using DH losing his job soon (well next year) as an excuse.

Malini - still got everything crossed for you    

LJ - got your request on email will accept you over the weekend from home (didn't want you to think I was ignoring you  )


----------



## Malini

Oh Purple it is so tough.  Pls don't think this is insensitive, and no doubt you have thought of it already, but I have a friend who for the first time got to the end of a 2ww without ugly AF rearing her head and she thinks it was on account of her using gestone.

Too soon for all of that talk I know, but my brain is a sieve and I was in bed this morning thinking I must say something.

 Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

Malini- I hope you have a lovely B'day on Sunday hun and I REALLY hope you get that extra special birthday gift  

Purps- Yay!!!! a holiday. bet you can't wait hun. What a year you and G have had and what a lovely time you'll both have.
Will you be holiday shopping for clothes?    

Driver - How DARE they ban ** at work eh!!!   
Looking forward to tomorrow Mrs? x


----------



## Little Me

having a quiet day at work today and girls, I am so pleased, we hit target this month


----------



## purple72

Not insensitive at all hunny, was thinking about it this week, will definately be requesting stronger progesterone support for next cycle, as 8 days post 2day ET is far too early! Also will be asking GP if he'll do phase 1 of immune tests too, but will sort all this after the holiday, don't want follow up till after then really, but it's not long now just 4 weeks

Still need to phone the clinic with BFN result but that can wait till monday too

Wish I could ease the pain you feel right now hunny! think it's one step forward and then 2 steps back, in reality it's probably 2 steps forward and one step back though!

Sending the biggest hugs to you sweetie    

Sx


----------



## purple72

Anne hunny     

Well done on hitting target, especially as your bro was on holiday! You deserved that butty this morning!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Hey Ally xxx Have a fab time in Bonny Scotland 

Beachy – Don’t you be going anywhere my little matey. I imagine it would take a while with all your lovely curls, but it’s worth it when you walk out with your hair bouncing like the Harmony ad….ooooohhhh showing my age there that I can remember that one!! I am off to the hairdressers in the morning and I aint keen either. 

Mag – Yep Pixie is right, I’ve had recommendations to see Dr Gorgy, he’s very good and appointments are easy to come by. Be warned though it isn’t cheap! We are looking at about £1500 for immunes.
How you fixed next week for a coffee and a chat. Need to catch up about your hols my lovely xx

LJ – It’s heartbreaking when your cat goes AWOL. That happened to us last year and we searched high and low and put posters up all over the place. I think Molly just went to cat heaven. Hopefully Basil will have been out chasing birds (of the 4 legged feline variety) and will be home knackered out forthwith

Kate – ohhh the burger van sounds so tempting!!

Pix – Have a lovely weekend matey xx

Hi Malini how are you chick? Happy Birthday for Sunday and good luck for  testing on Monday my darling

Purple – Nice to see you’re sounding a little better. Glad you’ve got a hols booked, that’ll do you the world of good xxx

Anne/LW/Driver/Wazycat – Bring on the food for tomorrow!!!! Looking forward to seeing you all my lovelies xxx

Anybody else up for joining us and you’re more than welcome 

Have good weekends girlies

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- What you having done to your barnet love? 
Oh my god, yes, do yu remeber that Harmony ad  "Not tonight Josephine" WTF was that all about?      x


----------



## Pixie75

Malini:    I really hope and   you get good news on Monday hon.   Will be thinking of you. 

Purps: Well done for booking a holiday honey, it's the best tonic, really is. Rhodes is lovely and if you are staying for 2 weeks I'd suggest renting a car for a day. That's what we did and we loved it! The island is about 60km and you can drive around it in a day. I remember stopping at some lovely beaches, having little swim and carrying on driving - bliss! The old city has lots of lovely places you can visit as well and cute little shopping streets/bars. Ahhh I want to go there again! 

Swinny:   I wish I could be there tomorrow too   have a lovely time hon and give little Anne a   &   from me.  

Anne: You've been a busy bee then. Well done ikkle one! 

OK does anyone know why you crave sweets after having fish?   Better go and get some choccies before I'm a danger to somebody!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- I'll be down your end again hun as soon as I can


----------



## shortie66

OMG Anne and swinny i remember that advert too    

Driver couldnt wait hun was starving, just walloped down a 1/4lbr burger with cheese sausage and brown sauce    Will be moaning at end of next week when i have put more weight on   

Purps      

Mallini we werent gonna get the stairs done yet but scottie stripped paper off on sunday ready for painting and loads of the plaster fell off     Shouldnt laugh really but stuff like that normally happens to me so just for once it was nice that it happened to him     He got his own back tho cos he flicked some plaster off the wall and it smacked me straight in in the fisog    Fingers and everything crossed for you sweetheart      and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for sunday    

Purps well done you sweetheart, you soooo deserve a holiday      get that bikini out hun and show em what u got      

Almond HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you for sunday, better say it early just in case i forget      

Pixie ooooo hunny i feel proper grown up, tho am tottering slightly like im drunk (which im not, not yet anyway)  Thank you once again hunny i was not expecting it.     

LJ yes hun you are gorgeous and what a figure!


----------



## Harris Tweed

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind if I jump on here, say hello  and ask a question??

I've just started my first cycle of IVF at the Lister and I think I'm going to be a poor responder.    My AMH is very low (<0.7) so its not a huge surprise.  On Wednesday I had 3 follicles on 1 side (1x8, 2x5) and a tiny one on the other.  They have upped my drugs to 375 Menopur and I'm going back on Monday for another scan.  I'm trying to get lots of rest, keep my tummy warm and have really upped my protein.  Is there anything else I can do?  I really hope that my response will improve, but hope that isn't just wishful thinking.  I hope no one minds me jumping on and asking, but I thought you'd be the ladies in the know.

Mag - reading back I see you're thinking about having your immunues tested.  I had mine done after 3 natural mcs and I think it made a real difference.  It is expensive - both the tests and the drugs + IVIG, but I'm sure it proved the turning point in my last pregnancy which resulted in success!  It really is worth looking into, even if only to rule it out.  Really good luck with it all.

Baby dust to everyone.  

Love, Harris xxxxxx

L


----------



## H&amp;P

Harris - Not sure how long you had been stimming on Wed when you had your 1st scan but if you were on a lower dose than 375 at that point then I personally (but what do I know I have only had 1 cycle) think you are doing quite well, if they have only upped you to 375 they also must not think you are doing too bad as they can go higher, you sound like you are doing all the right things, don't forget lots of water to keep those follies hydrated and milk (protein), let us know how you get on on Monday     I am sure the other lovely ladies will be on later to give you more wise words.  

Ladies, it is goodbye   from me for a while (not forever though  ) I am throwing the towel in at work and calling it a day until Monday, I may be a little scarce on here for the next 2 weeks as my job goes manic (what more manic than this week  ) for the next 2 weeks, I also go to Stockholm with work on the 12th and by the time I get back I should just about be starting my stims.....

Malini - I will be popping back to see how you do on Monday though    

Swinny/Anne/LW/Wazycat/Beach - not sure if you are all coming but if you are see you tomorrow   will be so good to be able to put faces to names (except the gorgeous Anne who I hope I recognise from her lovely photo on here)


----------



## Pixie75

Harris - Just too add to Driver's post, brazil nuts are meant to be very good during stimming as they are the best natural source of selenium. Good luck with your cycle, hope all goes well.  

 Driver xx


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - I will invite you and pm you my name so you know who I am 

If anyone wants to add me please pm me. My name is v unique...no one else on ** with it I think. 

Hi everyone 

Town was full of kids...I hate the school holidays! It felt like my IF was being rubbed in my face. 

Ally - glad you made up. 

Speaking of which I have a dilema with an old uni friend. She invited herself over for the weekend 2 years ago. Now bare in mind I had told her about my many mc's. She shows up with the perfect bump..20w pg   She announced that not only was she pg but that she had married in secret the year before. They told know one and she agreed to dh request that they would not let people know until she was pg!!? What would have happened if she never got pg?   At the time they had only just dropped the double bomb shell on her parents and hadn't told his yet. I immediately thought he was wanting to have his cake and eat it! Anyway I found the weekend incredibly difficult, fighting back the tears and putting on a happy face. If she had let me in advance I would not have allowed her to come and stay, I was in a v fragile state. How emotionally retarded was she? Anyway she had a girl, very cute, I sent a card, she sent photos. She left a message the other week and I haven't called back. What do I say? My life is still **** have had a failed iui, x2 failed ivf's and embarking on our 3rd attempt so sorry, don't want to come and see how wonderfully happy you are? In fact I bet she's calling to announce baby no 2 is on the way? 

Answers on a postcard please! 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Oh Anna, I am sorry.   I remember someone telling me that until IF she felt she lived her life unaware of so much that she wondered how many blunders she'd committed.  Having said that your friend is not using her emotional intelligence (or doesn't have any), and you have every right to be upset with her.  I am quieter to people before all of this and when something like that happens, I disappear.  I don't feel like the confrontation (admire Ally for doing it) nor do I feel I have to 'rise above it' as my mum keeps telling me to do.  It is exhausting.  I hope that one day I will resurrect friendships I let drift or replace them with new, more sensitive friends.  Everyone likes to have news and uses that as a reason to get in touch.  A friend **'d me this am with an announcement who has failed to contact me just to be my friend for years!!!  None of this is easy.  I think all the time how much smoother and unruffled my life would be if this had never happened but CBT counsellor reminds me that it is pointless to wish away facts.  This is our life and the rules have changed.  We need people around us who are able to do that,  just as you would advise a friend who was grieving or getting over some other disease.  I figure what's the point in pretending when it hurts so much.  I feel for you.

Purple - Phew.  So happy I didn't tread where I wasn't wanted.  So, so pleased about your holiday.

Thank you Pixie, Sarah, Kate, Driver (I promise I will post no matter what on Monday), Anne for your wishes and care.  It means an awful lot to me.  I was all bahhumbug about my birthday but just had lunch with Almond and she reminded me that I too can make a day of it again - it is in my power!!

Hope you have a lovely 'meet' you special Northern ladies.

Happy weekend everyone.

M xx

PS I just took my puppy to the children's paddling pool so he could cool his paws.  It is a big stone fountain thing and the water recirculates...but some parents are soooo precious and glared at me while others let their darlings play with mine.  I ignored the former and enjoyed belonging (sort of) to the latter.


----------



## purple72

Malini, you can replace former friends with us!

I think we are, well I am, far less sensitive to people on here than to 3d friends, my friend, who for those you are longtimers on here, the one I didn't speak to throughout her pregnancy and until her little one was 6 months, called me this morning to ask me to look after her LO (now 14months) today for her! FFS she knew everything about this cycle, but she hasn't got a clue really, anyway, answered her via text - she'd left a voicemail-  and said, sorry couldn't help today.

But if I'm honest it annoys more than hurts me now, they don't understand IF and in so many ways I'm glad they can't emphathise, but it means I seek more solace here than with my friends of the 3d variety

My FF friends may sometimes say things that can be uncomfortable (no one recently) but when they say it it's said with care and consideration, and it's said out of consideration rather than from lack of it

Sx


----------



## hunyb

anna - I really feel for you   .  I totally agree with malini and you're 'friend' is  not using her emotional intelligence at all.    I had a uni friend who I hadn't seen for a year (who knew all about my IF probs) and when we arranged to meet up last month she brought along a friend of hers who I had never met before, who had just given birth!   

They proceeded to monopolise the conversation for the entire evening with baby talk, complete with pictures and wait for it....phone video link!  Charming!      When I spoke to this friend later on about my upcoming ivf treatment (thinking she might suddenly have an epiphany on how bringing her friend along might have made me feel ) there wasn't even a flicker of "oh, sh*t, I'm so sorry I brought her - that must have been really hard for you".  She just said "..at the end of the day you're just gona have to get on with it"!.  

Basically I came to the conclusion that IF problems show you who your friends really are! If you still want this 'friend' in your life but if you're not up to telling her how you feel, I always find writing a letter (a bit cheesey) quite good.  If you don't get the response you want, then you know where you stand with her and you won't waste any more of your time (which frankly you could spend on someone much nicer) on her.  either that or leave the ball in her park.  I always find the 'three strikes and you're out' rule worthwhile!    Sorry for the therapy session  ....occupational hazard!  

Malini - what is it with people asking us to babysit...it's so insensitive!  My neighbour asks me all the damn time!    why can't they pay for a 13 year old like they used to do in the good ole' days!


----------



## hunyb

Why am i so crap at remembering who has posted what??!    It's really not that complicated!  Soz!

Sorry Malini - babysitting comment was meant for purple!    You're pup is sooooo cute btw!  

Note to self:  must try harder to keep track!    One day I will be as good as malini & swinny at personals  
(although we could all be very old by then!) 
xx


----------



## purple72

hunyb

don't stress hunny    we all know what you mean!   

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - geez, how insensitive! Clearly she was more worried her need for a baby sitter than your feelings     

Hunyb - 'you're just going to have to get on with it'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FFS!   She clearly does not have a clue does she! 

I would like to think that I would have been v sensitive with anyone with IF before I knew about my problems so I just don't get why other people aren't. One 'friend' was going on about her two girls and said to dh & I 'You know what its like when you have kids' I wish I had repllied with what I was thinking 'actually we don't' 

x


----------



## LV.

Christ girls you've been busy today!! 

I'm shamelessly not even going to attempt personals today as I feel like utter poop - all self inflicted. I went out with clients last night and got waaaaay too drunk and ended up in a karaoke pub at 11pm. Today has been the longest day of my life so just to say you're all bl0dy lovely! 

All this talk of ** - I'm not hooked up to everyone which is rubbish! Can you PM me your names and I'll add you? I can then tell you my stupid name story.

LadyV xx


----------



## Donkey

LJ you think you're a cretin on **...I looked for you but couldn't find you    

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

It has taken me so long to read I now don't have time for personals, other than the ones I can remember off the top of my head.

I hope you all have a fab meet tomorrow.  I am very jealous.

Malini.  I don't know how you are holding out not testing.  I hope that the fact that it is your birthday means it is good news.  I know Steph had her embies put back on her birthday o her successful cycle with Vivvy.  I will be thinking about you all weekend.  I hope you manage to enjoy your birthday and anniversary.

Pix.  Is it the Thai Terrace you are going to.  I love that place.  The sesame prawns are fantastic.  And don't remind me how wonderful the cocktails are.

Purple.  Fab news on you booking your holiday.  Just having one to look forward to lifts your mood.  I would definately recomend gestone on your next cycle.  I have to continue with it for 12 weeks.

Sorry, my brain has run dry


----------



## bugle

Hello everyone - sorry I have been awohl for a good while now, hope everyone is OK!

Just a very quick emergency post - does anyone know anywhere in London that does weekend scans. Am currently stimming for a cycle at jinemed and have encountered a problem - rather inconclusive scan - and need to sort it out before Sunday when we were due to fly to Istanbul! Not looking too hopeful at the moment and wanted second opinion.

Thanks


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, taken me so long to read back I cant remember what I was going to say either! Been out all day getting scanned (first scan this cycle, see end of my post if interested!) and having consult with Mr G and acu but saw my birthday buddy Malini in the middle which was lovely  

Bugle - just seen your post and dont know but I think there def is somewhere, others have posted about it. Have you tried posting on support during treatment etc - and you might also want to post on one of the London threads? Good luck with your cycle  

Mags - I see Mr G. I had immune tests done after my last cycle because I was concerned this might be an issue for me. First thing I did was read Dr Beer's book - having read that I decided I def wanted to be tested. Next thing was to decide where to do the tests. I'm In London and so there were 3 main choices - Mr Gorgy, the ARGC or the Lister. The Lister and ARGC will only treat if you are cycling there and the Lister's immune testing is, I believe, not so comprehensive as the others, so I chose Mr Gorgy. As Malini said, he is happy to treat alongside other clinics. He is in close contact with Dr Beer's colleagues in Chicago. It is fairly easy to get an appointment with him but the clinic is becoming increasingly busy. Hope that helps but feel free to ask any more questions about tests / treatment etc.

Driver - so sorry to hear about all your stress, I had that a couple of months ago, it was off the charts and it was made all the more stressful because I was worried about destressing for next cycle! Hope you get things sorted soon and next couple of weeks arent too manic  

Ally - your post about your friend made me cry. I remember you reading that text out and it was really insensitive - but it is so easy to forget that other people go through stuff too isnt it. Even my most sensitive, thoughtful friends have been insensitive about IF. But some people come from a good place and the friendship is worth it - and with others it isnt. So glad your friend comes into the first category. Hope you have a fantastic time in Scotland  

Pix (and Kate?) - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! And happy birthday to Malini and me for Sunday  

LJ / Ladyverte - will PM you or find you on **!

Harris - my first cycle I had 5 small follies on day 8 of my cycle and by day 11 all of them apart from one were still small. I ended up with 4 eggs, so there is every hope you  

Can someone tell me what the LGI thread is please where everyone has been hanging out and mixing up with this one?  

As to me and my scan - was terrified before it and nearly crying (er maybe ditch the nearly  ) = but it was better than expected. I had 2 follies on my right ovary (one at 11mm and one "small" meaning between 5 and 10mm) and 5 (!!!) follies on the left (all small ie between 5 and 10mm). At my first scan on my first cycle when my FSH was much much lower I only had 5 follies and they were all small. The nurse also said my lining was better this time around as well. So another scan on Monday but I am cautiously optimistic ... the left ovary is the damaged one so dont know how many of those follies will turn into anything but fingers crossed there is life in it yet   also hoping the one on the right doesnt turn into a runaway  

I also saw Mr G and am having intralipids Mon morn but am also getting NK cells retested and having special blood test to see if intralipids actually work for me. So if needed will then have either intralipds or IVIG Fri. Oh joy. Not.I will also start clexane on Monday.

One dilemma is whether I do gestone this cycle. Mr G is adamant I should (but cons at my clinic doesnt think I should). DP wont inject it for me as is badly needlephobic and I am not sure I can face doing it myself or getting dr to do it every day. I bled day before test day last time, but was fine before then. Anyway fingers crossed I actually get to the point of having to decide ...

Ok ladies lovely weekends to all of you. I am going to spend tomorrow enjoying my last day of being 35. How on earth did I end up being 36?! I really did believe I would always be young I think! and to think I was upset about being 35 this time last year!  

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

What is wrong with me? I've just had 3 glasses of wine and I'm all emotional and   I'm clearly unhappy but somehow managing to make everyone, including myself, believe otherwise.  

Tracey - Yes hon we are going to the Thai Terrace and I can't wait! 

Anna - Friends who have never experienced IF will never get what you are going through hon. One of my closest friend's got pregnant recently and when she broke the news to me the first thing she said to me was ' People try for years and no success but I got pregnant the first month we've tried, can you believe that? '    Oh f...off!!! I believe it but I don't give a f... should have been my answer but instead I said wow what fab news' congratulations!! 
No she doesn't know anything about my situation but durrr been married for 5 years, still no baby - have a guess??!!  

Bugle - Hello honey, hope all is well. Yes The Birth Company on Harley Street does scans on Saturdays.  Hope all goes well.  

Almond - Haven't read your post yet but better post this before I lose it cos I'm as pi.ssed as a fart!!


Pix xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Happy birthday for Sunday Almond.  I would definately have the gestone, you don't want to think 'what if'.  My DH is very badly needle phobic since his accident but I told him he was going to have to do the gestone, not to think about it, just get on with it and he has been fine.  If he hadn't, then I could do it myself.  it is not as bad as I thought, although it is IM, you don't need to reach right round to the back of your bum.  If you are doing everything else this cycle you might as well add the gestone.

Pix.  Don't have any more wine, you need to save yourself for the cocktails at the Thai Terrace.


----------



## Pixie75

Almond hon that's great news !   You are such a special lady and you deserve the best. I hope you get pregnant with twins and don't fit in your wedding dress!    

Tracey: I'm not drinking anymore don't worry.


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,

Look at you late night friday night FFers!  

Hi Beachy, how are you doing?

Pix - How are you doing post op?

Hapy birthday weekends Almond

Purps -  

Had to rescue a oor frog from my cats tonight... hope its ok.  

Ohhhh curry just arrived.


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I agree with Tracey, if wine is making you blue, step away! Gin does the same to me! 1st month of trying   I know a couple of those. You were very good, I would have been tempted to give her a slap!

I'm watching Beverley Hills Chihuahua...it was that or The Reader...needed something light!

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

Sorry about the QYQUYFDUYVAKBXAL rambling! - I had been reading the thread and then decided to clean my keyboard!  only realised what I had done when Kate asked if I was p!ssed! 

 to all - sorry for not mny personals but gonna do the list as we have new thread and while I have 5 mins! - let me know if any errors! 

Bugle - really hope you manage to get scanned tomorrow and that you don't have to cancel   

Almond - have a great birthday weekend 

Malini - good luck for testing sweetie, and  to you also 

Vivvy is fab - am sooo in love with her, and still on  - happy, happy, joy, joy! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - currently stimming - EC ??/08/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *Mag108*2nd IVF cycle - Lister - due to start late August 2009 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
3rd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - LP - start downregging end of August/beginning of September 2009 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - ET ??/06/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - ET 21/07/09 - testing ??/07/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Peewee55*  naturally! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE), following 1st OE IVF where no eggs collected - due ??/??/09 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *Tracymohair*  on 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - 2 blastocysts transferred - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan ??/08/09 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - managed to miss your post. Great news re the scan!    

Steph - Vivvy is too cute! I am now awaiting a 3rd ivf tx. Will be down regging end of August start of Sept

Anna


----------



## lucky_mum

Thanks Anna  have now fixed the list


----------



## shortie66

Good evening girlies   

Are we all the p.iss tonite then      Scottie just poured me a maahhhuusive jd and coke which i have to say is going down really really well  

Almond hunny that is bl00dy fantastic news.    once again for sunday dont have too many beers     Its my birthday on monday hun im a day behind u but unfortunatly i'll be 7 years in front of you     Wedding anniversary was a few weeks ago, seems like only yesterday we got married.  Hows ur wedding plans coming along hun?    

Steph hi hun ur post ealier today did make me titter   

Mallini   to you too for sunday, hope its a good one    

Pix step away from the booze now sweetheart, go bed and have a nice kip      Tell me where ur insensitive friend lives and i'll pop over and kick her ankles for you    

Hello to laura anna tracey heapey donkey lv anne zuri prups driver harrisgame hunyb coco lj and everyone else.  

Think im gonna pass out on the sofa till scottie is ready to go bed gotta be up early in morning and start cooking for birthday party, gonna be a long day but at least my best friends coming over at 1 to help with the ret.  Scottie is on hoovering duty of the whole house, serves him right for being a fella


----------



## fluffy jumper

Can't believe it, I woke up at 3.45 and have been trying to get back to sleep but can't.  I am about to do some ironing to see if that makes me sleepy.  I haven't ironed in months, DH does it all.

Steph, thanks for the list.  It is so exciting to see myself in a BFP list.  Did another test this morning (my 4th!!) so it is def real.  My first scan is 18th August.

have a fab party kate


----------



## Miranda7

Morning dears!

Just realised I haven't posted since you filled SIX FRICKIN PAGES IN A BLIMMIN DAY. Sigh. I'll never catch up!

Sorry I've been AWOL - just really struggling for time what with work and being completely kacked from it.

Ally - well done you! It's so hard to tackle friends about these things. I'm so glad it brought you closer.

Nix - hope you're having a lovely unexpected break and things are resolving themselves.

Malini - hope your birthday tomorrow brings the best present ever.

Tracey - 'lo! Will PM you back in a min!

Beachy - three HOURS for a hairdo? Hope you have a good book!

SB Anna - if she's a good friend you can tell her why you've not responded. Go for it!

Sorry there's not more personals - my brain hurts!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning, are we all set for another day of rain.....


----------



## shortie66

Morning beachy how did the hairdressers go hun?    Drizzling here at the mo but sun gotta come out later apparantly    Hope it does cos the house aint big enough to hold everyone    

Morning everyone hope u all got lovely things planned for the weekend  

Oh well let the cooking commence i suppose otherwise people will be eating it raw


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- yes it went ok..just hate going though, at least it's done for another 8 weeks now lol...hope the sun comes out to play for you today...

Hope that those meeting today have a lovely time, enjoy the food, wish I could come x


----------



## Harris Tweed

Hi there  

Thanks so much for the advice Driver and Pixie, it's really reassuring – I’ve got a cupboard full of Brazil nuts but I was saving them for post ET.  I’ll start munching now...  Driver, sorry to read about all your stress.  I hope it all calms down in a couple of weeks and you get things sorted.      I had lots of work stress at the beginning of this IF stuff and it really took it out of me.  

Almond – thanks so much for telling me about your follies – it really is heartening and comforting to read.  Things sound really positive – really good luck with your scan on Monday.  I hope you don’t have a runaway.  Happy Birthday too!!!  My DH is needle phobic too following lots of riding accidents and I told him he just had to get on with it....  He didn’t sleep a wink the first night before jabbing me, but got better and by the end was ok with it.  He says he didn’t ‘enjoy’ it, but hey, neither did I!

Anna – really sorry to hear about your ‘friend’.  People can be so incredibly insensitive and unthinking....     I would give her a wide berth for now as  you don’t want to waste energy dealing with her.  She doesn’t sound very straightforward at the best of times and you need lots of calm and support right now.

K – I didn’t twig the ** thingie either!

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Donkey

Morning

Pixie  

Driver  

 Malini and almond

Malini good luck with testing   for the best birthday present ever.

Almond good luck with the scan  

Hello to everyone else

Donkey xx


----------



## LV.

Pix - hope you're feeling a brighter today. Having a good cry is good for you. Big hugs   

I'm not sure about weekend Bugle - who is it that the Jin are hooked up with? Is it the Portland? Maybe they are worth a try?

Morning to all xx

Girls I have brilliant news - we've got 2 kittens!!!! Totally random - we got them late last night and were planning on getting one when we move next week but then we saw an ad and it was just around the corner from our house. They were the colours we said we'd like and both ickle girls - they seemed to fit the bill perfectly so we thought it was just fate and went and picked them up. I think I'm in love! We have a ginger and a tabby and have named them Tilda and Tuppence respectively. 8 1/2 weeks old and GORGEOUS!

LadyV xx


----------



## Jumanji

just a quick post to say Basil has been found safe and well!!   His owners updated the posters to let people know!  We are so pleased and out cats are back eating properly now - he may have been Tiddles' sworn enemy but he was still missed! 

I will do personals on Monday but on a general note I am sorry that people's friends cannot be more sensitive.  I am sure people don't mean to be cruel but sometimes they just don't think do they?


----------



## beachgirl

LV- lovely to hear you've got kittens, you'll have to post some piccies...

LJ- glad that Basil is home safe and sound once more


----------



## Donkey

Lots of exciting cat news!!!

Kate didn't mean to miss you off the birthday list...happy birthday to you too my love  

donkey xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I saw Dr ******* from the London Miscarriage Clinic this morning.  I should have done this before I started my tx really.  He was really nice.  He said I could either have the immune tests done and then he would most likely prescribe me 25 prednisolone, or I could just start taking 25mg prednisolone now so we decided I would just up my dose to 25mg from today and keep on it until 12 weeks.  He said that they are discovering new things about immunes all the time, and even if I had a test that came back normal, it wouldn't mean that there is another immune marker that I have that they just don't know about yet.
He said he would like to see me every couple of weeks, although my next apt he said might as well be in 3 weeks after I have had my 7 wks scan. he wants to monitor my blood pressure as it was a bit high, very unusual for me.

Swinny.  I asked about whether if you have immune issues they go away with donor eggs.  He said no, the opposite in a way as with donor both the sperm and the egg have different dna


----------



## Coco Ruby

hi all

I can't believe this thread moves so quickly!  I have rellies over and a wedding so grabbing 5 mins to catch up but it's impossible!  I can't really remember who has said what but generally, I wanted to say that I agree with some of those 'friends and acquaintances' who say things like 'we only tried once and I got pregnant straight away' or 'I planned to fall pregnant in June and I did!'.  I know they don't realise how bad that can make other people feel but it's really frustrating and upsetting.

Got my first injection of menopur tonight - have been a bit of a witch with the synarel alone so hopefully it wont make me any worse  

I hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend
x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Just back from a very very lovely long lunch with Anne, WazyCat, Driver and Swinny. Thank you for a very entertaining well needed break girls, you're the best! Just posted the wine shots and the chocolately smiles on **. Don't worry, I didn't zoom into any of your chocolate spilling grins! Must do it again soon.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

Just want to wish Malini and Almond Happy Birthday for tomorrow - supposed to be off on a long hike first thing so I don't trust myself remembering to post when I get back

Malini hoping you get the best birthday present of all   

have a lovely day girls


x


----------



## bugle

Thank you to all those people who sent me messages about scans on a saturday  in London. The good news is we managed to get one at the birth co. which was fab and they were really knowledgeable and professional!! The day before a doctor at a different clinic had said I had a polyp on my womb which would mean cancelling cycle, but today doctor said there was no polyp and that it couldn't have just suddenly appeared since my scan earlier in the week!!! So still stimming and due to fly out to jinemed on Monday now after an early blood test in the morning!!

Hope everyone else is Ok, and will try and catch up with the news once I get to Turkey!


----------



## purple72

Hello Ladies

Happy birthday to Malini and Almond, And Kate an early Happy Birthday to you!!!

On the subject of friends and their pearls of wisdom..... had one today from a friend who has an 8 week old baby! (not been married a year yet! ) she said it's probably the right thing to forget about it for a few months, because it's like when you've lost your keys, and even though you've looked everywhere when you stop looking you finally find them, on a place you thought you'd searched in !  

But actually instead of getting upset, I just thought of you ladies and smiled and in fact I actually didn't feel sad or angry at all! A first for me, see how much you ladies help me!

Pix darling    be nuts if any of us TTC were actually as happy as we make out!    Thinking of ya, and you have my number if you need a chat sweetie!

Laura, LJ tracey, Mir and Steph! so glad you ladies are still with us, you fill me with such hope and I love hearing how things are going for our success stories

Hello to everyone else, it's late and must go to bed, but just cos not mentioned you by name doesn't mean I'm not sending love and hugs I AM   

Oh LJ happy about the return of Mr Cat! and LV congrats on the new kitties

Night ladies sweet dreams xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Everyone gone at last thankfully cos i am knackered and p1 ssed.  Thank you all for your birthday wishes  

Most insensitive comment for me was a girl i worked with who got pregnant 2nd month of trying after telling me she douted it would ever work for her as she had endo.  I was very supportive and felt almost like her counsellor at times until she had her 20 week scan and found out the flavour.  She had "wanted" a boy and had been told she was expecting a little girl, her words to me were "its a f-in b.1tch i aint happy". Good job she wasnt there as i have never hit a pregnant women but think i may have made an exception for her.  Sorry no personals ladies, will be back on in the morning to catch up. 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## odette

Hi there


Stephjoy - Oh my God!  Belated Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! 

I have been so busy with Jack, who is just over 3 months old, that I forgot that you must have given birth already.  

What a year - who would have thought that we would have had our babies by now.  I haven't regretted the DE journey one bit.  I so thrilled with Jack that I wouldn't trade him for anything.  He's just so perfect.

I still can't believe that we have come this far after so much heartache.

To the regulars, Miranda, Beachgirl, Little Jenny, Laura, a big  .

Everyone else, good luck in your journeys.

Odettex

ps  I turn a young 42 today


----------



## purple72

Happy Birthday to a young Odette, and how gorgoeus is your little man!!

Many congrats hunny

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Oddette- lovely to hear from you hun, can't believe he's 3 months and a belated happy birthday to you xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Odette - Happy Birthday...Jack is beautiful! 

Almond, Malini..are you birthdays today or tomorrow? Happy Birthday    Kate Happy Birthday for tomorrow!   
May this be the year all your dreams (one in particular) come true! 

Tracey - glad you have upped your steroids. 

Ladyv - your kittens sound gorgeous! 

Hi everyone 

Sounds like we all have our share of insensitive breeder friends! 

DH came home last night. Need to get all his stuff wash and pack our cases today as we fly out to spain very early on Friday . Can't wait...I have never needed a holiday so badly! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Happy birthday Malini, Almond and Odette - what an auspicious day!
       

Purple - well done you on keeping your cool.... what a long way to have come honey

Mornings to everyone else!

Kittens have been adorable, they have certainly been keeping me busy.

Gorgeous day today for a change - how bizarre is the weather? Yesterday was PANTS!

LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

     

TO MALLINI ALMOND & ODETTE    

Bit of a sore head this morning and soooo tired think i may need an afternoon nap shortly  

Odette jack is a little beauty hunny, hope i am as lucky next year    

LV nice and sunny here as well just doing last minute wash for holiday so hopefully it'll all get dry in time   

Morning beachy, sobroody, purps, pixie, anne, donks, zuri, bugle, ally, heapey, lightweight, coco, steph, tracey, lj, driver, harrisgame, miranda nix hunyb and everyone else.

Better go tidy up our bedroom as everything was shoved in there last nite, looks like a bomb has gone off in there     Will be really hard not to just climb back in the bed and go sleep but i'll give it a go


----------



## Pixie75

Just a quick one to say ;



to Malini,Almond & Odette!

Pix xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Oh you're all so nice    

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Odette (Jack is gorgeous).  

And to you my sweet Almond - so, so happy about your scan, and I told you that I would come to your house every evening and do your gestone so if you want to do it then I'm your woman.

Pix - did you have a lovely time at the Thai restaurant?  Sorry you're sad - these are trying times - and you have been through a lot lately. Happy Anniversary.

So pleased you girls met with LW and gave her some respite from the building site.

LV - kittens, how great is that!!  They'll make your new house a home.

Heapey - I love that track!!!  Thank you.

Coco - stimming should make you feel better, especially as the E2 rises.  Here's hoping.

Grrrr. to all the insensitive comments. 

Kate - Happy Birthday for tomorrow, so glad your party was great. 

Tracey - That's great news about the appt; I am so pleased.

Bugle - Well done you and   to lousy scans with BAD info.   your trip to the Jini is brill.

LJ - Yeah for Basil.

Who said my pup is cute? - I have forgotten!!! Sorry.  Thank you.  He is the BEST thing that has happened to me in a long time.

How you feeling Donkey?

Beachey- Glad you're through the hair ordeal.

Anna (SB) - So, so excited for you re hols.  I love that I can have vicarious thrills on FF.

Thank you Purple   for agreeing to be my friend.  You have been tried by 3ds this weekend, and I am impressed by your cool.  It is so draining though isn't it?

Zuri - did you have a good walk?  Ta for the birthday message on here and on **, so spoiled I am  


To Laura, Mir, Katherine, Anne, Ally, Steph (am testing tomorrow), Driver, Harris, Nix, Hunyb and everyone else.

My birthday has been good so far - nice presents, dh made great breaky and now making dinner, and Charlie (puppy) has given me lots of kisses.

THANK YOU ALL for your care, time and messages.

Malini xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Wasn't it also test day for you Malini? Did I miss a significant post? I feel all out of sorts not knowing!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Mallini good luck for 2mora sweetheart      Glad u've had a good day, hope and   tomorrow is better    

Hi mir  

Just taken lewis to stay up me brothers while we're on holiday, the house feels very empty now without him    amazing how much they are a part of ur family.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini, Almond and Odette.

Mir.  Malini didn't want to test on her birthday so she is testing tomorrow.

Pix.  I think Ally is back, lets meet up.  I am free any eve except Monday's.

Has anyone heard from Sam lately?  I hope she is ok.


----------



## Miranda7

Ahhh, that's what I missed! Good luck for tomorrow Malini!


----------



## bugle

best of luck for tomorrow malini!


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! I have no hope of catching up with you all you have chatted so much and I have only been offline since Thursday !!!

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Malani, kate, oddette.. hope you all have/having lovely times xx

happy anniversary to Pixie xx

huge amounts of luck to malani for tomorrow xx

  t everyone else xxxx

we had a fab weekend, Cheltenham was nice, had the most GORGEOUS meal out on Friday but really sh!tty one last night (cafe rouge  ).. its a lovely place but would only go for one night next time as not really touristy enough for us lol (we love to look at things!) but great for one day shopping and a fantastic meal  , shattered now, ate too much, drunk too much and spent too much lol xx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies just a very quick one to thank you all so much for the birthday messages   I've had a lovely day, loads of great presents and we went out for meal with my parents. Might go to cinema now so need to get off comp! Sorry no personals, back tomorrow ...

Malini - happy birthday again for today! will be thinking of you all day tomorrow   xxx

Happy birthday Odette as well and happy birthday for tomorrow Kate! Birthday city round here!
xxx

ps Nix if you get on here tonight - I have to go to Mr G's tomorrow morning now, I will keep a look out for you to say hello ...


----------



## popsi

almond...


----------



## LV.

Just a quick happy birthday for Kate for tomorrow in case you've headed off on your hols before I get a chance to post. Have a WONDERFUL holiday chicka!!! 

Good luck tomorrow Malini, hope you get a smashing belated birthday pressie

Our kittens are just TOO cute! Sure they are going to be little tinkers and I'm loving it!

x


----------



## purple72

Malini hunny good luck for tomorrow

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum

Very quick one as Vivvy just waking up!

*Kate* -  for tomorrow! 

*Malini *-    for testing - hope so much it is good news 

*Odette* - soooo good to see you!   to you too - hope you had a lovely day! love your photo - Jack is absolutely scrummy! you know that you was always my inspiration for starting my DE journey - we got there in the end, my friend!    like you I have no regrets whatsoever, am so thrilled with my little daughter, she is just perfect  are you on ******** hon? 

gotta go! xxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hello beachy, sobroody, purple 72, pixie, anne, donkey, ally, heapey, lightweight, steph, tracey, lj, malini, driver, harrisgame, nix hunyb and anyone else I might have missed!

Just a quick hello really, happy birthday to the ladies who had b'days this weekend.

Had a lovely weekend, filled with babies which was lovely but also a bit sad but made me think how far I would go to make sure that's part of my life - quite a long way, I concluded!  

I did my first menopur injection last night and have a HUGE bruise on my belly! Goes right into my belly button. I did the second one tonight and managed to spill a bit which made me a bit upset, but injected wot was left and hope I haven't lost too much!  Any tips on avoiding looking like my stomach's been used as a punch bag?!

x


----------



## odette

Steph

Ahh, thanks hun! I'm so glad we both got there in the end!

No, I don't have time for ********.

Forgot to say, your little girl is a real cutie!

Do you have any fosties left?  We have 8 and beginning to think whether we want a little brother or sister already.  One is proving to take all our lives but we only have one life so maybe another will be nice.

I received a voucher for The Santuary Spa in London alongside a body massage for my birthday for this Thursday, can't wait.

Speak soon

Odettex


----------



## LV.

Coco - I always use my thigh and bruising isn't too bad so might be worth a whirl.... You can use either

Hey Steph! Brill you still manage to get on here

Evening all

x


----------



## purple72

Coco,

I always found pinching a bit of flesh just under my belly button- either left or right helped, also I always stood up to do it! I only brused when DH did my first one - yet he injects and cannulates newborns everyday without bruising them! go figure

Some ladies put ice on the area first, this takes away the blood from the surface and so should mean no bruises!

Sx


----------



## Han72

Hi just marking the thread

Almond, am meeting Malini at the natural kitchen tomoz at 9am, the appy is booked for 10.

Love to all more persos when I get to log on at a sensible hour... but I'm so nervous about the appy tomoz I can't bloody sleep!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

malini -    

Hope everyone had lovely Birthdays, Anniversaries etc 

Nix - Hope you had a nice break, and the appointment goes well today.

And just want to say a quick thanks to the lovely ladies on Saturday for making me feel so welcome, I had a fab time and will think of those chocolate smiles whenever the stress starts to pile up this week....


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - hope it goes well    

Malini - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you    

Kate - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!    

Pixie - Happy Anniversary   Have a lovely day


----------



## purple72

Kate happy birthday hunny!  

Malini    for you

Nix good luck with the appointment hunny   

Pix happy anniversary hunny  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh blimey, I've missed 2 days and can't catch up!!  

Malini- What can I say apart from I'm    HARD for you  

Kate- Happy bithday lovely lady, have a brill holiday   

Pix- Happy Anniversary hun, glad you had  nice weekend  

Almond hun- well done on scan hun  

Had a lovely weekend, saturday was lovely with the girlies  
Cat & Sarah, you are scallywags   
LW- Thanks for posting those pics  
Driver- Was lovely to meet you Mrs  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

will have to do personals later but just dropped by to wish Malini the best of luck today.  We are all   so hard.


----------



## Donkey

Good luck Malini


----------



## Donkey

Well I’ve finally bitten the bullet and made an appt with Dr Gorgy for immune investigations on Weds afternoon (we will have to drive up as there is no way that I will make it on the train in my post operative state!)

I feel that we need to get a move on as a) I’m 39 in October and b) we have our nhs consultation on Sept 1st.
DH would be happy to stop IVF now as he feels that it is too much for me and he hates seeing me so upset, but I feel that there is still a little way to go.  We did see Gorgy about 6 months ago and IVIG was too expensive for us but now intralipids are more popular that may help.  I feel really nervous having made the appt and I wish that I could just ignore IF for a long while but I don’t have age on my side.
Why am I so scared??

Nix good luck with your appt  

Lots of love to you all, have a lovely day  

Donks xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

oo, thanks for the advice re:injecting.  I'll try ice and standing up!  I don't have a bruise from the second inj last night but the other one covers half my belly button and below!  Nice.

Mallini, have been thinking of you all morning.  Someone at work has brought their baby in, have not been looking.  Also, - and I probably sounds awful - I sort of think, why would anyone be interested in seeing my baby, if I brought it in?  I don't think I'd be so presumptuous!

Feeling a bit rubbish today.  Hope everyone is ok 
x


----------



## Züri

Malini I have got everything so tightly crossed here for you I hope today is a happy day xxxx


----------



## laurab

Any news??


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Thanks for your lovely posts.

DH and I had a lovely weekend! Except that I couldn't stop the waterworks after a few glasses of wine  but I know why that happened now - the witch (very unexpectedly) arrived on day 21 on Saturday!  (Hope I will get my regular cycle back after this op!)

The weather was so lovely on Friday so I've asked DH to pick up a bottle of wine and some healthy snacks on the way home. We then sat in the garden and chatted until it got dark. I could chat forever with the of a few glasses of wine on my system and didn't feel the cold at all (wonder why!) but when DH started shivering (he never drinks  ) I thought it was time to go back in.  Saturday eve's meal was so yummy but the weather was poo to have cocktails on the terrace, oh well can't have everything can I! 

Malini: Best of luck for testing today. We are all rooting for you.  

Kate: [fly]*Happy birthday* [/fly] Mrs ikkle no2! Did you have enough booze or will you be celebrating again tonight?  Have a lovely time away with your hubby.

Anna: Hope you enjoy your well deserved holiday. Very jealous! 

LJ: So happy to hear Basil is back now. Hope you had a lovely weekend. 

LW: You are a naughty girl! Thanks for my choccies hunny but you really shouldn't have done it. 

Anne/Swinny/Driver/LW - Not sure who else was there but it looked like you've had a great time. Hope I can meet you all one day! 

Tracey: I'm up for a meeting hon, let me email Alls to see what she is up to.

Purple: Thanks for your sweet message honey.  There are times I so wish friends like you lived near me so I could knock on their door and have a good chat and a hug (OK and a shoulder to cry on sometimes!) I don't want much do I?  How was your curry weekend?

Donkey: Hope your appointment with Dr G goes well. I need to get my immunes checked but too scared to give vials of blood again! 

LV: Your kittens look LOVELY! I'm not really an animal's person ( too scared of them!) but your ikkle kittens look so cuddly.

Almond : When is your next scan? Hope you were spoilt rotten yesterday.

Coco: Ouch! The girls have given you lots of good tips so I hope you won't get anymore bruises.

Zuri: 

Laura: 

I know there are loads more I've missed but I really need to get some work done for now!

Catch you ladies later.

Love you all.

Pix xx


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

 Kate.  I know what you mean about a house without your Lewis.  I miss Charlie when he is not here so much and I have only had him for three months.

Blood is taken...now waiting for a phone call.  All a bit silly when I could just do a test but alas I am afraid of them now as I have done so many and only ever got the one lonely line.

THANK YOU for all the prayers, wishes and hoping.  I feel so supported and cared for, and for many of you it is such a special thing to wish for me in light of how badly you want a good result for yourselves.  I am really touched and humbled by your ENORMOUS spirits.

I've had a great morning on balance.  I met up with Nix and her lovely, lovely man!  Then walked along with them to Gorgy and got to see Almond.  Both were awaiting appts Donkey, and nervous in their own rights.  I think all of this trying out unknown and sometimes controversial alternatives is difficult because you are always second guessing your own reasons - despertation, good sense, logical application of science, magic ....  I am pleased I added immunes to this ttc cycle.  It gave me renewed hope and I can assure myself that I tried.

Coco - I love what you wrote about your baby wknd.  I find injecting too close to my belly button painful and try to alternate a from one side of it to the other - about 4 cms away.  I  just place the needle on a pinched bit of flesh (I've got some great love handles) and let the chub absorb the needle rather than pressing it in.  It is slower but the more gradual and controlled you do it, the less bruising I find.  Also, steady pressure on the plunger but not too quick.  Hope it gets easier.  Arnica helps the bruising and you can get it in a spray if you don't want to touch the area.   for the mandatory baby oohing and ahhing.

Pix - Happy Anniversary    Sorry about AF

Morning Zuri, Anne, Driver, LJ, Purple, Mir (sorry I was confusing), Anna SB, LV, Odette, LW, Tracey (thx for clarifying), Beachey, Harris, Ally, heapey, Steph, HunyB, Katherine .... so many more.   all round.  And yes, where is Sam?  I hope she is ok.

Will be back with the result....don't hold your collective breath ... no symptoms and feel fine.  Temp a bit raised like it is when AF is imminent.

M xxx


----------



## laurab

Malini was excited when I saw a post from you! Agh.... more waiting!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi Donkey,  I know what you mean about being scared.  I am quite an emotional person anyway - one minute I'm ok, the next my world has fallen in! but I feel really scared today.  I am holding out my metaphorical hand in case you want to squeeze it for reassurance!

Malini, thanks for the advice re injections, I think I do push the needle in too hard - ouch!  I have everything crossed for you today.  I am scared of those peesticks too, I've stared at so many of them in disbelief and despair when there is just that one little line.  I so hope you get two today 
x


----------



## Malini

Sorry laurab.   for being in waiting with me.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Mailini  

I read this article at the weekend and first time ever I really wanted to punch somebody as hard as I could - poor woman!

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/femail/article-1203484/It-happened-My-ex-destroyed-embryos.html

xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me

Pix- WTFFFFFFF?    poor lady 
You ok love? x

mal-


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - my sister went the same route as you; no pee stick - she just went in for the blood test and waited for the call.  Don't worry about the lack of symptoms; it really is the exception rather than the rule to feel anything this early. All we can do is take to our   mats!


----------



## Malini

BFN.  Still hurts even when you knew it was the likely outcome.  

Baby wishes for ALL of you.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh Malini-    
All here for you when you need us


----------



## Pixie75

Malini I'm so sorry honey.


----------



## H&amp;P

malini -   So sorry to read you news


----------



## Coco Ruby

I'm really sorry to hear that   

Take care of yourself today, am thinking about you
x


----------



## beachgirl

Malini    so sorry x


----------



## Han72

sh1tsh1tsh1tsh1t    Malini I'm so sorry


----------



## lucky_mum

Malini, so, so sorry sweetheart  sending you huge


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Malini, I have been quietly   for you all day, I am so sorry sweetie, you just don't deserve this


----------



## Donkey

Malini so, so sorry.      Take care. xx

Thanks coco   we're all there for you too  
xx


----------



## hunyb

So sorry to hear the news malini  

Take care.   

xx


----------



## laurab

Very very sorry my love.    Try to indulge yourself in something nice this afternoon, chocs, cuddles, booze....


----------



## hunyb

> Try to indulge yourself in something nice this afternoon, chocs, cuddles, booze....


I would like to second this list and add 'puppy snuggles' which I'm sure you're already on with.


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - I am so sorry to read this sad news; take care of yourself today and know we are all thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## purple72

Oh Malini hunny! my heart aches for you sweetie!

Thinking of you and here for you if/when you need it

Love and BIG hugs

Sx


----------



## popsi

oh malini.. my heartfelt sympathy goes to you and your DH .. this is so not what I wanted to see


----------



## Züri

Malini I am so so sorry I really thought this was going to be your time and am gutted  xxx


----------



## Malini

Thankyou ALL of you, but now stop.  I have taken over this cheerful, lovely, supportive thread with my   and I don't want to do that.  I want to hear happy, funny or distracting news -

Kate - how's the bday going?

Tracey - how you feeling?

Popsi - soon, soon - how's the house prep for your soon to be arriving children?

Almond - did you have a good scan?

I have called acu and told her that I am NOT going anymore.  Yeah, no more needles.  I have called CRM and made an appt.  I am in the process of writing notes to my fertile, female cousins asking if they would consider donating to me - grasping in the dark but heh you gotta try.  Chasing our follow-up appt so I can finalize the END OF TTC with my own rotten eggs.

Now, I know this is grief, madness and insanity but alas it is quite useful.  

Can any of you recommend a book about donor eggs?  My dh is struggling with the concept and clearly I need to consider all the problems that I have mostly tried to ignore.

See, now pls bring back the normal thread antics and fun.  I don't want to be the downer at this special party.

 Zuri, Popsi, Purple, Laurab, Katherine, LJ, Hunyb (puppy snuggles galore), Donkey, Tracey, Nix, Beachgirl, Coco, Driver, Pixie and Anne.  I appreciate YOU ALL.

M xxx



 Malini xxx


----------



## LV.

Malini - sorry this wasn't your time but as you've said for us to get back to the positives - yay for you with a plan so quick. Go girl!

Love to all

I can't wait to get back to having a proper Internet connection, my FFing is seriously compromised


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hey malini, your plan sounds really positive, good for you. 

Nothing funny from me (never been good at jokes!).  I am trying to be good with my diet, being a veggie I do eat a fair amount of veggies and fruit, brown rice, bread etc etc.  But I can't give up the CHOCOLATE!  it's impossible!  I have been so good today - bran flakes for brekkie, a satsuma, salad with a brown roll for lunch followed by melon and grapes...then I've ruined it by scoffing two breakaway bars and a kit kat!  I figure it would be worse to not eat it and be stressed...?  

x


----------



## hunyb

Malini - seriously impressed with your assertive plan of action      

Not sure on books about DE to be honest - amazon might be a good place to start (sorry if that was a der! moment!)

I though this story might make you smile....

picture the scene.....me, my DH and my MIL (not sure if that's the right abbreviation for mother-in-law) having sunday dinner yesterday in a nice little pub down the road.  Whilst stuffing yummy turkey into my gob she turns to us and asks whether we are still enjoying our sex life and "keeping it interesting"   because she's heard this can improve fertility!  After nearly choking on my turkey (and bringing it back a little at the same time - sorry tmi! ) and giving her the obligatory "I'm not at liberty to divulge that information"....."with your son sitting right here" she asks DH a question I will bet £1000 no one has been asked by their mother before (well not over sunday dinner at any rate) ........................................ "are you giving each other regular orgasms"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       


Need I say more?

xx


----------



## Malini

Hunyb -   that helped.  Yuck! Gross! Awful!  

Coco - ZW can kiss my    I gonna eat WHATEVER and WHENEVER I want for the next 3 months.  I might have 3 cups of coffee a day.  I am definitely back on the gin.  You eat that chocolate - it is better for you than an anti-depressant (not that there is anything WRONG with that helpful toxin either!!!).

LV - Ta for that.  Wishing you swishy internet in your new home soon.  Be careful the kittens may eat those cables


----------



## Jumanji

Harris - welcome to the thread; I agree with the others that you are not on anything like the highest dose yet so it is rather early to worry.  Not sure why they didn't start you higher but, at any rate, you are not doing badly at all; 4 follies is ok.  How did you get on today?  I love your little doggie btw.

Anna - I am really sorry about your friend; how insenstivie when she knew about your miscarriages.  Personally, I would try and take a deep breath and call her back and, if she starts announcing a new pregnancy just explain your situation and point out that only contacting you when she has a baby to announce is very hurtful.  I think Ally's honest approach worked very well with her friend.  You deserve better treatment but, bizarre though it seems, she may just not realise how upsetting her conduct is.  If you don't feel ready to call now then maybe reconsider after you have had a break. 

Malini - I am glad you are bouncing back so I won't dwell on your sad news.   Does Charlie have a purple tongue?

HunyB - can't believe your neighbour asks you to babysit; as you say, what's wrong with the local teen?  I used to make a fair bit of cash babysitting!  Even more unbelievable is your MIL…. 

Popsi - glad Cheltenham was good!

Heapy - hello there. 

Swinny - I am sorry your Molly never came back.  Sometimes cats do just go away to die, which is so sad. 

Almond - lovely news about your scan!  Remember the FSH doesn't matter now - it is how you do that counts and just now you are doing really well!  How was the appointment today? 

Pixie - I really did like the Bliss mask! any other recommendations? I remember that embryo case; the poor, poor woman. 

LauraB - one of my cats sort of chases frogs too; he just looks at them and then taps them.

Steph - Miss Vivvy is indeed adorable!

AnneG - hello lovely lady! 

Driver - hello there! 

Odette - lovely to see you; you seem to be echoing the sentiments of everyone who uses DE, namely that you wouldn't change a thing! Jack is adorable and he has a great birthday (I'm a 25th April girl too!)

Slycett - glad the party went well! Can't believe the comment about the little baby girl;  you don't have to go through IF to realise that a healthy baby of either gender is a blessing.

Tracey - your man does the ironing??  How did you train him?  Actually our cleaner does ours but it is annoying that she prioritises DP's stuff.  His polo shirts get done in preference to my work shirts if she runs out of time!  I am really glad your appointment went well and you are on a slightly higher dose; sounds great.

Beachy - I hate the hairdresser too and my hair is so thick that it takes forever!

Miranda - hello there busy mummy!

Nix - please let us know how your appointment went.  I know you were nervous. 

Ally - are you back? 

Donkey - well done on making your appointment; I know it is nerve wracking but it may well be really helpful so definitely a good step!

Cocoruby - listen to all the jabbing tips; the ladies here are very experienced! I hope you are ok today.

LV - kittens are gorgeous! I can now look on ** for the pics!

LW - hello there!  

Zuri - you still missing your mum?

Bugle - glad you got the scan sorted!

Purple - Nice advice from your friend.  One of DP's friends has a sister who has been ttc for a while and he loudly announced that she just needed to "relax" and it would happen.  I could have slapped him! 

love to everyone I have missed!

I am glad all the meetups went well and I really hope that birthdays, anniversaries etc. were good.

DP snored so loudly last night I started to punch him to try and get him to turn over.  He didn't even stir!!!  I had to decamp to the spare room!  Even the cats looked a tad alarmed at the noise he was making!


----------



## Little Me

malini- Amazing lady you are   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Mal- kate sends her   &   to you hun
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I'm so sorry    This will make you laugh. My pup keeps comming over to me, sitting down, doing a very noisey fart, moves away and comes back and does the same thing over again 10 mins later! What's that all about?  

Pix - read that article. OMG! What an unfeeling B*****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hunyb - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

LJ - wise words! 

My MIL called yesteday and went on about how my sil & bil are away without the kids, and how glad she is that's she's having a break as she always puts the kids 1st. Oh my heart bloodly bleeds for her. She has 4, 4 ......and the 4th was against the direct wishes of her dh. I should have said 'Well if I was ever lucky enough had kids I would put them 1st, but she didn't have to have 4'...but no kept my gob shut. She knows all about our problems. How bitter am I! 

Hi everyone

DH was violently sick last night. He tried to blame it on my meatballs, but admitted it was probably that he ate too many too quickly.....think I counted 20! I had made enough for another meal in the week.   The pup and I ate them too and we're both fine! 
Made a batch of strawberry cheesecake cupcakes at the weekend...stawberries at the bottom, topped with cream cheese icing and crumbled digestive. V yummy! Treated myself to the hummingbird bakery cookbook...not a good idea when trying to shed weight! 

You ladies were talking about bliss? I found and overnight eye mask and a body exfoliating treatment for less than half RRP in TX Max! Will try them out later 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- My little Charlie boy does really smelly farts too, and Jason always says "Erm, is that you?"!!! me, as if I say!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - dh now blames his farts on the pupster too, even when he's in a different room!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mailini. You are tryly amazing.  I must admit that I haven't done that much research on the DE issue.  That's just me, I tend to jump into things so I can't recomend a book.  However, if you ask to see the CRM councellor with DH I'm sure they will help you both think about all the issues and work them through.  So far, I only have positive feelings about this pg (apart from worrying about whether it will continue).  I think maybe when i have got through the first weeks and feel more confident I will start thinking about the DE issues.  I am meeting up with Lainey on 20th August and I'm sure we will mainly talk about DE issues.  You (and anyone else of course) are very welcome to join us.

We have put an offer on another property in Godalming for the Toy Shop.  One that will need almost no work done, unlike the other place that would have needed a lot of work.  The agents were very impressed with the knowledge I appeared to have - all thanks to your DH.  There were loads of things I wouldn't have thought about if I hadn't had that chat with D.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Tracey- How you doing love?x


----------



## Pixie75

Malini: Well done you! Kick that acupuncturist's  . What ever you decide to do I hope it is the best one for you.  

HunnyB:   at your MIL! Mine tried to ask me a few times if I was timing things right. Yeah that's our only problem!! 

Anna: You go girl! Let us know how you get on with those Bliss products.

Anne: I am OK honey - thanks.  

LJ:   at snoring DP. I couldn’t sleep next to somebody who is snoring either   I’m so anal when it comes to noises like that, for instance I can’t sleep if there was a clock ticking in the room. Have you tried Bliss triple oxygen eye mask? Also, I find Phyto does amazing hair care products - they do what it says on the tin.
I’d also recommend Revive’s mud mask (masque de glaise) & eye mask (masque des yeux) but Revive is hideously expensive. I’d got mine free! 

Tracey: Alls will check her diary and get back to me. I’ve suggested this Friday – would that be OK for you?

For those who were asking after Sam, I sent her a text about a month ago she’d replied to say that she wanted to take a break from FF for a while but also very busy and her sister was visiting. She said she might come back after her sister leaves. She also said she was taking 100mg DHEA and that was a good decision cos she was ovulating. 

I have a question, where can I get proper DHEA e.g. the one CHR use? Any ideas?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

OK.  I know I should just feel thankful and excited but I just keep thinking about the fact that they last 3 pgs have not worked out.  I do have full feeling boobs though so that has got to be a good sign.  I have done 4 pg tests so far and I have two more in the cupboard which I think I will do next week to keep me going,
There was an article in the paper last week about the fact that sales of pregnancy tests and pregnancy vitamins are up on last year might mean there is a recession fuelled baby boom coming up. I nearly wrote to them and confessed that it was actually just me buying up all the tests in the shops  

LJ.  DH does the ironing because it means he can watch a film(s) during the day without me nagging him for not doing things like job hunting/housework etc.


----------



## purple72

Pix hunny how are you sweetie?

Curry weekend was fab, apart from DH having a strop last night, but I just left him to it and went to the local park and read my book for a couple of hours! he stormed to bed when I got in but has been apologising and being all lovey on text and phone today from work!

My DH is the worse even snorer, in fact we sleep in seperate rooms and I still need earplugs!!!

Ladies would any of you have any of you had Botox? I'm considering it as local private hospital does teaching sessions for training and you can have a session with as much as you like for £100. haven't done it before as always TTC but as putting that on back burner for next 5 months do you think it would be ok?

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - Do you feel you really need it? If so why not. I would be carefull about who you let near your face with the needles. You wouldn't want to look totally frozen!  Personally I would like a chemical peel to get rid of sun damage and acne scaring, but staying in hiding for a week puts me off! 

Pix as our resident beauty expert, what skincare would you recommend for ageing/teenage acting skin! I use dermalogica which is OK and eve lom's facial all in one thing when my skin gets out of control. I have a whopper of a spot comming up on my chin...just in time for our hols! Great 

Ladies - I have to confess that I snore like a train! DH has to wear ear plugs


----------



## Coco Ruby

I've had it and I want some more!  It was fine, didn't hurt and the horrid crease lines between my eyebrows disappeared - it really made me feel better.  Where is the hospital you are going to - £100 for all you can want, sounds fab..Let me know!
x


----------



## almond

Malini, I feel gutted for you, not just for today but for the whole horrible thing   I cant tell you how much I wish it had been different   You know I love your plan and I believe you are going to be a fantastic Mum one day. Am thinking of you and DH xxx 

Nix - was lovely to meet you and DH in the waiting room, but hope me being there didnt add to your stress   I really hope appt went ok

Donkey - I am really pleased I got immune tests done and have been happy with Mr G. I dont think it is a magic cure for me (my low reserve and endo are fairly big obstacles) but I feel a lot calmer this cycle knowing I really am doing everything I can

Tracey - am still so happy re your bfp. It is natural you would feel nervous but you are doing everything you can and getting the best care. I am looking forward to seeing your bump pics. I was laughing about you buying all the tests ...

Pix - glad you had a good anniversary weekend   

Purps / others, I have toyed with idea of fillers!!! But too scared. Did have a light peel but face didnt actually peel but skin looked better (Anna - was for hormonal pigmentation from peel and I didnt have to hide away at all - face looked fine even straight afterwards. Was mildest poss one though). Would def do it again. In fact will be booking several as an emergency pre wedding measure, together with anything else I am brave enough to do  

Sorry no more personals ladies, I am totally exhausted after NK blood tests, 2 and 1/2 hours on intralipid drip then follie scan at clinic. By the time I got to scan I was so tired I wasnt nervous and I didnt pay attention to how my follies were doing   I think I have between 2 and 4 over 10mm (bigest 15mm)and some small ones. Next scan Wed and I have to stay on 450 Menopur til then.

Love to all of you wonderful amazing women 
xxx


----------



## purple72

Coco Ruby said:


> I've had it and I want some more! It was fine, didn't hurt and the horrid crease lines between my eyebrows disappeared - it really made me feel better. Where is the hospital you are going to - £100 for all you can want, sounds fab..Let me know!
> x


will let you know when I get all the details from my friend, it's the frown crease I want rid of! 

Not scared of needles just worried about inpact on future IVF, friend has had it done though and she's happy with the results

Anna laughing at you snoring like a train!

Almond   for such an exhausting day! might think about the peel too as had horrendous pregnancy mask without the pregnancy !! how cruel is that

Malini hunny grand plan sweetie.  

Sx

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Purps: Your naughty DH   but I’m glad you are making friends again. 
No idea about botox honey but what I know is that you don't need it! 
I’m OK thanks for asking but AF is being a real beatch and hurting me so badly as I type.  

Anna:   at you calling me resident beauty expert! Dermalogica does great products but Eve Lom moisturizers both SPF 15 & TLC can be a bit rich for you (is that's what you are using?) if you have spot problems. I'd go for lotion type moisturizers rather then thick creams. Re spot, good old talcum powder is best to dry them out - apply it only on the spotty area though as it can dry your skin. 

Almond: Gosh 2 and 1/2 hours on intralipid drip   Poor you.  
xx


----------



## LV.

Pix - I'm not sure if it's the same DHEA that CHR use but I got my first lot delivered from here http://www.dhea.com/. It came from the States and was delivered ok and in good time. It's micronised and says "Pharaceutical quality" (or something along those lines) on the bottle (I've chucked it now as I finished them). The tablets are really weeny compared to the huge capsules I got when I ordered them from the UK. I decided not to take the ones I ordered here as I preferred the one sI got from the US, I just trusted them more for some reason and I've just ordered some more from that website - I'm awaiting my delivery.

LV xx

/links


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks LV. I’ve been using that website too but haven’t received my order for 3 weeks now and I’m about to finish the bottle I have so panicking! I’ve tried calling them but no answer and emailed them a few times but again nobody has got back to me, so not sure what’s going on!


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - sorry I missed your post   scan sound good    

Pix - I don't use the eve lom moisturisers, just her cleanser with muslim cloths (she says not to moisturise spotty skin) and her spot cream. Talc? Will give it a go. Its under the skin at the mo and really painful..like a boil   The sun will help, but will be using face specific factor 30.


----------



## Miranda7

Malini - so sorry petal. Good that you have PLANS though. I do feel plans get one through to some extent.

HunnyB - your MIL... should be shot. At dawn. And yours Pix! If my parents ever asked about my sex life over lunch I think I'd... goodness knows what I'd do, frankly.  

Problem is, we try so hard to make people understand they think they can access all areas. Argh!


----------



## Harris Tweed

Hi everyone

This thread moves very quickly and I'm still trying to sort out everyone, but it seems a very friendly place!

I had my day 11 scan today and I've still only got 4 follies, but they are all growing and my lining is 11.7, so I'm feeling really, stupidly proud.  I might not have many follies, but apart from that all seems to be going ok.    Back on Wednesday .....

Coco Ruby - I love your username.  As the other ladies said, I'd pinch some skin/ fat.  There's load to pinch on my tummy so it doesn't hurt too much!  How are you getting on?

Mailini - thinking of you      I have done quite a lot of research into the whole DE thing.  I talked to Jane Knight at Zita West a couple of times and had a phone consult with Shady Grove (dodgy sounding name) in the US who were really helpful.  The donor conception network website is fantastic with lots of resources and materials.  Jane was really good at helping us decide to have a go at ivf first and how we might feel about it all in the future etc.  
Something really interesting was that she felt that for many people it was a huge decision to go ahead and then it just became part of being pregnant and feeling happy and confident about being pg etc.  I won't go on here, but please pm if you'd like any more chat.

Donkey - good luck with Dr Gorgy and well done for making the appointment.  I think it's so good to have an action plan - I love action plans!!!

Hunny3 - I had such a laugh about your mil      How do you answer that one?

Little Jenny - thanks so much for asking how I'm doing.  This is such a friendly place.  What stage are you at?  I was sooooo impressed with your personals - you are the queen    

Anna - your food sounds delcious, it made me feel very hungry.

Tracey - congratulations on your BFP.  I love the way you keep testing - enjoy every minute and stay positive.  Are you opening a toy shop in Godalming?  We live not far away and think it sounds like a fab idea - really good luck with it all.

A big hello to everyone else  

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi girls,
can I join your thread please?
Im currently going through my 4th ICSI, and I am taking Buserelin and Gonal F drugs, I am stimming at the moment, day 10 was last week, have just been to hospital for another scan today to check on follicles, the nurse said I had 11 on the left side and about 10 on the right, one was 15 mm the other 13 mm.  They aren't growing as big as I had thought.  Im on the max dose (300) of drugs.  I was wondering there is anything else I could do to improve the size before Wednesday when I have my next scan.  I am hoping they have reached more than 18 mm so I can take my final injection Wed night for EC on Friday.  Can anyone advise please ?


----------



## laurab

Malini - My sister offered me her eggs, I did go for counselling to think through it all and I would really advise you do this as it really helped me.  Are you sure you want to advertise to your entire exended family that you are having DE at this point? Fine if you are but I know I am a pretty private person and that is one of the reasons I did not want to use my sisters eggs.  I'd go ahead and write the letters but maybe wait a bit before you send them, think things through properly.

Born to shop - Did you say you have 21 follies?? Or do you just have one on each ovary? 

Hunny -    Ha that is great!

My friend who is undergoing her 10th IVF has just had it cancelled today.  It makes me so angry things are so unfair.


----------



## Miranda7

Bornto, mate - you're soooo not a poor responder! 21 follies is an amazing haul! And the max dose can be as high as 600iu. The good news for you is that they are growing nice and slow, and should be great eggs when they come out!

On this thread we consider ourselves lucky to have three or more eggs, really, so you're certainly not in that boat!

Some people swear by protein to fatten those eggs - meat, cheese, milk... But the best thing you can do at this stage is ride with the waves.
What happened on your previous cycles?

Awww, LB - that's awful for your mate.


----------



## purple72

Oh laura send your friend our hugs xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

borntoshop (love the name), as Miranda says you are definately not a poor responder, you only mentioned the size of two of the follies, what about the others, as long as they aren't tiny they should catch up by Wednesday, good luck.

Laura.   for your friend.

Pixie, Friday is fine with me.

Malini.  I think there are more issues, or maybe just different ones with a DE from someone you know.  I know that the fact that you are mixed race might mean it would take a little longer to be matched, but someone on CRM who is mixed race (afro carribean) was still matched quite quickly.  Everyone has there different preferences, some would prefer a stranger, some would prefer family.

Harris.  Congratulations on your 4 good sized follies.

Almond.  Well done you too, you must be exhausted.

Nix.  I hope your appointment went well.

Mir.  Any more sleepless nights.  I have been fine the last two nights

Purple.  I am glad DH is making up for his strop.  I think you have exactly the right attitude getting out of the house and reading in the park.  I would have botox if it solved my saggy eye-lid problem, my worry would be the frozen face risk.  In terms of injecting a poison when you are ttc I wouldn't think it would get right into your system to affect fertility. I expect alternative health practitioners would say it is a no no though, especially people like foresight.  It just depends on whether you believe or not.

Coco.  I am glad you didn't bruise on the last jab.  I found I bruised on the first one but was OK after that.  I also used my tummy as I was able to pinch a good handful!

Hunny. I think I would cough up my dinner if my MIL mentioned my sex life.

Pix.  I have heard of toothpaste to dry out a spot but not talc.  Will try that next time.

Harris.  Yes the Toy Shop would be in Godalming.  It would be DH who hasn't been able to find work for about a year.  It woudl be right up his street - playing with toys all day   

Got to go, DH just finished cooking steak, green beans and chips.  Yum


----------



## laurab

Hows work Mir?

Purps how you doing love?


----------



## purple72

thanks Tracey,

Hey laura hunny, doing ok, off to scotland tomorrow for work and then picking mum and nephew and neice up on thursday to come for a few days, then will ferry them back home sat night

How are your wonderful peas's in pods sweetie? And how are you coping? Three must really keep you busy hunny! Hat's off to you for still finding time to post!

Sxxxx


----------



## laurab

They all good thanks Purps, took them sainsbury shopping today and we got cornered by a gang of old ladies.... thought I'd never get out alive!

Hello Tracey!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Donkey.  I meant to say before, a girl on the London Girls TTC thread - Nat_74 had exactly what you had, appendix that was about to burst.  You might want to contact her to compare notes.  I asked her and she said she would be happy to hear from you.

Is anyone else on BT.  We keep having evenings where the broadband connection is ridiculously slow and keeps dropping. We are using their homehub wirelessly.

Tonight is one of those nights so I am going to go to bed.

Night my lovely girls


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi there, hope your evenings are ok?

Thanks Harrisgame and Traceymohair for asking about the injections.  I did the third one tonight, tried standing up as advised on this site!  It hurt a bit but no bruising so far, touch wood.  So glad I am not diabetic...or a drug addict!  Have got loads of fat to pinch on the belly too (I can't get rid of it) so I hope will be ok from now on 

TraceyM, the Toy Shop sounds fantastic!  I have a long term plan to work for myself - I just have to work out exactly what I am goin to do  

Harrisgame, good news about the follies and lining!  Do you have an ec date yet?

Hi Little Jenny, hope you are ok?  Are you having any tx at the mo, or just being a good ff? 

Have to admit am feeling really down at the moment, keep bursting in to tears and thinking the world is going to end.  WIll probably throw myself off a bridge is this tx isn't successful! (joke!..I think..). DH has had enough (can't say i blame him, am ratty at the best of times) and gone to bed!  Can't seem to involve him, dont know why.  I think it's partly the drugs (although only been stimming for 3 days!) but some relationship issues too...never easy is it?!  It does help knowing that the girls on this board can understand though - thanks x

x


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Malini, I am so so sorry about your result yesterday. I had been   so hard this was your turn. You are an incredibly brave lady to pick yourself up, brush yourself down and start making new plans so quickly. Well done you. When I first started considering ED, I found globaleggdonors very helpful. They operate at particular clinics abroad. Their website is full of information and stories from the perspective of both the ED and recipients. If you email them they send you a password and you can look through their list of donors. 

Pixie nohut, hope you enjoy(ed) the chocolates! I should get shares in hotel chocolat, I get them for my family all the time, they love them! 

Heapey, try not to worry about the bleeding so soon. Your body has been down regged and pumped with enormous amounts of hormone so it doesn't know where it is right now. Just give yourself some time to settle the hormones again.  

CocoRuby, I found inserting the needle really quickly with a jab and injecting the contents slowly made me bruise less and the injection site hurt less. I also alternated between one side and the other around my tummy to give each side a 'day off'.  

Almond, great news on your follie count   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - glad you'll be treating yourself to some nice food in the future!  I do think a healthy diet helpd fertility but deprivation and the stress that goes with it is not helpful and I think can be detrimental. 

Tracey - good luck on the toy shop venture!  I really understand your anxiety about this pregnancy but all you can is wait.  Sorry!   We are all here during the wait if that is any help.  So glad you are meeting Lainey - send her our love. 

Harris - honestly 4 good sized follies is really GOOD!  Sounds as though your cycle is going very well!  

HunyB - I am still cringing at your MIL! 

Anna - sorry but putting your kids first is the job of a parent! Not something to expect sympathy for; sorry your MIL can't see that!  My DP was sick yesterday too; he made a curry with out of date paste!!  Luckily I didn't sample it! weel done on the TK maxx bargains! 

Purple - sounds like a bargain on the botox! If you want to go for any of this then do it now because you can't have it done when you are pregnant!!  Enjoy Scotland!

Pix - thanks for the beauty tips!  

Almond - I want to have a chemical peel done!  Sorry you are so exhausted but it sounds like a worthwhile day and it seems that your follies are developing really well so that is fantastic!  

Heapy - I can't answer your question but I am sure someone else will be able to. 

Anne - surely Charlie could never be suspected of "botty coughs". He is too cute! 

Miranda - hello there! 

LW - hi 

Driver - hello sweets! 

Borntoshop - as others have said, if anyone has suggested you are a poor responder you should complain about them!

Laura - I am so sorry about your friend; at least you know how it feels.  Being cornered on excursions must be an occupational hazard with trips!

Nix - how was the appointment?

CocoRuby - glad you are getting the hang of the needle!  You'll be an expert in no time!  Don't worry about being emotional - it is totally normal!    

Donkey - I hope you are still recovering well! 

Beachy - hello! 

Steph - hope Vivvy is well today!

Zuri - you around?

Fishface - not seen you for a while; miss you sweets!  

Sam - if you read this so pleased to hear the 100mg of DHEA seems to be helping you.  I can understand you needing a break but it would be lovely to hear from you sometime!

Ally - are you back? 

love to everyone I have missed!

Since a couple of newbies who have asked and others know anyway, I am actually pregnant right now (will be 18 weeks tomorrow).  All natural and easy for me - I do know how lucky I am.  I stay here cos the girls are so fab and cos I think it is so important to see PR success stories.  A lot of successes drfit away from the thread which is totally understandable but sometimes you need a bit of inspiration! Newbies coming to the thread after a cancelled cycle can look to Laura and Miranda and those coming after a very high FSH result can look to Kate and know there is definitely hope!  On this thread I am here as Kate's sister so I deliberately don't mention my own situation at all although many ladies here are kind enough to show an interest.  I didn't want to just ignore those new to the thread who had asked where I am at.  I will now shut up again!  

Basil came into the garden and fought with Tiddles yesterday evening.  It is so nice to have the fur flying once more!  Mostly Basil's cos he is much fluffier than sleek Tiddly!


----------



## Donkey

Hunny your mil is outrageous!!!  But it made me laugh.

Laura I love the photo of the chips, so cute, no wonder you get stopped in the shops.

Tracey thanks for that I’ll get in touch with Nat.  Hope you’re keeping well and looking after yourself.  Your shop news sounds exciting.

LJ – glad to hear that you’re doing so well.  I’m getting stronger everyday, eating more, and I should be totally fit and well by the time I go back to school.

Purps enjoy Scotland and go for the Botox, sounds like a bargain!!

Borntoshop – we would all love to respond like you.  Relax and good luck for the cycle.

Big hello to Anne, anna, malini, pixie, coco, LW, LV, Driver, Almond, Heapey, Miranda, Harris, Popsi and anyone else…

Lots of love
D xx


----------



## almond

Morning LJ, LW, Donkey, anyone else reading this morning  

Malini  

CR - I totally relate. The drugs have made me quite volatile (!!!) as well. I cry at the drop of a hat about nothing in particular and am not particularly rational either - poor DP. He cant put a foot right at the moment. I doubt many couples sail through IVF in a lovey dovey fashion!  - it couldnt really be more stressful could it. Hope you are ok today   

Hi Donkey - saw you on Mr G's thread which I read sometimes, did you get appt changed? Glad you are starting to feel stronger  

I did a stupid thing yesterday - went and read Sher's site and they think the protocol I am on (flare) makes the embies not divide, something to do with male hormones (I didnt dare stick around and read any more). Last time my embies were only 2 cells when they were put back and embryologist said would have preferred to see them at 4 - so now I am worrying and thinking I am sticking all these drugs into my body for nothing because if I got any embies they wont divide more than 2 cells   But I am sure it cant be as straightforward as that - there must be success with the flare otherwise no-one would do it. Trying to hold on to what my hypnotherapist said as well which is that sometimes life comes into being and no-one can really explain it. (if anyone has any info which says flare protocol is no good, please please dont tell me until my cycle is over!!)

IF      

xxx


----------



## AoC

Hi all.  

Malini, I'm sorry.       May I make the following offering to the cheering tales?

So, we went on holiday, just camping on the Northumberland Coast, not last week, week before.  I'm working on a novel that has a few NE settings, and we went to visit a particular house, gardens and estate where one of my characters dies.  I wanted to work out what route he and his friends would take through the woods at night, and where he could fall to his death....
 
Husband and I got really involved in working it out, wandering round the place, looking at crags and ravines and paths, stopping to work out what would suit the story.  We didn't thnk very much about why people were giving us odd looks.  

"Come on," he said, "that slope's got to be good enough to kill someone?"
"nah, I reckon you could get away with multiple injuries.  Limbs, a few ribs, maybe a fracture pelvis.  He'd die, sure, but not straight away.  And if he's concious when he hits the bottom, he could call for help.  I can't have that."
"What about that crag?"
"Well, it's in a good place.  Not many chances for people to see.  But I'm still not sure it's high enough to kill outright..."
Long pause.
"What are you thinking," he asked.
"I'm wondering if I should break his neck BEFORE he goes over the edge.  Or maybe I should drown him."

At which point, we noticed the rather wide-eyed member of staff watching us.

How we got out of there without someone phoning the police I'll never know.....      

I tell you, when you're making up stories, this is all perfectly normal behaviour!  On the plus side, we did eventually identify the ficitonal place of death, AND as a bonus, as decent spot for a secret underground laboratory....  



Sorry I've been awol.  I've been reading, on and off, but mostly living outside ttc and feeling better for it. I'll become much more 'here' and bothersome when the next cycle gets closer.  

 Sausage


----------



## Donkey

Almond
I'm sure the flare protocol works otherwise they wouldn't use it.  I know nothing about it but from outside looking in, why would they put you on it if they didn't think that it was the best thing for you?

Stay away from Dr Google!!  

try not to worry and be calm and  

I'm just about to phone up and change my appt...

love donkey xx


----------



## Jumanji

AnnaofC - nice to see you! Your story made me laugh!! 

Almond - my sister was on the flare protocol too and, admittedly, one of her embies failed to divide but 100% fertilisation and 80% transferred or frozen hardly suggests the protocol is totally duff!  Many many women have conceived using it - ok some women may suit a different protocol for a variety of reasons but the protocol you are on is just fine! Try not to worry - I know it is really hard - but you are doing very well indeed!         

Donkey - hello!


----------



## Little Me

AnnaSausagio- Lovely to see you    

Almond- I am throwing some    to you lovely  

Hi Donks  

LJ- Hi love, yes, Charlie does dish out some bad botty smells  
Glad Boris is home x

Mal- Hope you're spoling yourself lovely lady  

Purps- OOh botox, we were chatting about that on Sat.I don't know if I could face it (I defo need it   ) I'm too scared!!
But, then I said that about a belly button stone and tattoo...both of which I have  
Let me know how you get on lovely  

Everyone ok?
xxx

I came to work with my top inside out this morning.... I was displaying my George @ Asda lable to all in reception    

Got my nephews later for a sleepover bless em


----------



## Ourturn

Borntoshop - with 21 follies you a great responder, not a poor one. Everyone here could only dream of such a high crop! Good luck. 

LJ - men make terrible patients. 

Heapy - I had tx cancelled x3 days post transfer (stopped progestrone that day) and af arrived 7 days later, ie 4 days early.

Coco - tx is v stressfull and I don't think our other halves can ever truely understand what we are going through.  

Tracey - when's your first scan?

Anna - Welcome back! 

Almond - listen to LJ and stay positive!   

Hi Anne, Purps, Pix, LW, LV, Donkey, Driver, Miranda, Steph, Harris, Popsi, LauraB and anyone I've missed.

I had underlying nausea yesterday and have felt really nauseous all morning. I'm craving carbs and I was nearly sick over the smell of a woman's perfume here at work (which I normally don't mind). Do you think there is anyway I dare hope the p word? Thing is we only did it 3 days before I ov'd and I am just 7 days post ov today. Wishfull thinking or should I start the steroids as a precaution (have a stash from the failed cycles) 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna-How fab would that be!!! Do you use a monitor? x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hey Anna Sausage! Lovely to see you back. Was wondering what you were up to. I love the way you write, it always amuses me.  

Almond, please don't listen to the negatives. There are always positives and negatives about all protocols otherwise we'd all be on the magic one that works for everyone. No clinic would put you on it if they thought it wouldn't work and there was a better one for you.   

Donkey, what is the appt? Is it to discuss another tx?  

Anne, tee hee your top - are you still struggling to tear yourself away from bed again?  

Anna, yay, that would be GREAT news, what's the earliest you can test?  

Does anyone know if Romina is away at the moment? I still don't know what tablets I need to take and when and I have to start the this week. I was told to take cycloprogynova for 30 days. I have two packets, each packet has 11 white pills and 10 brown pills. Has anyone else taken these for 30 days before and know what I should be doing? 

LW xxx


----------



## almond

LJ - you and your sister are life savers, thank you so much. I didnt realise she did the flare, now feel better!

Donkey - thank you! Wrists slapped and will stay away from Dr Google for now, bad bad bad! Hope you got your appt sorted. Think they told you this on the other thread but it is so you can get the blood tests done - you need the blood taken before midday. Place is just next door. Results come back pretty quickly, though you might need to chase. Let us know how you get on x

Anne - thank you. Laughing re your top   Nothing wrong with George at Asda though - wear that label with pride. I often wander about with my buttons all done up wrong   Hope you enjoy the sleepover later. You are such a lovely auntie x

Anna of C - laughing at your story   But the sausage part of your name is making me hungry so think will need to stick to Anna ...

AnnaSobroody - oh blimey lets hope you are pg   I dont know what to say about the steroids - if you are getting symptoms might an early super sensitive test show something?

LW - thank you! Sorry I dont know the answer to your question, I wish I did. Hope you get it sorted. Is this for another cycle? 

Off out shortly ladies, back later, hope you all have a good day
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - yes got my peak on cd16 and temp dipped on cd17 so definaltely ov'd last Tuesday. Its probably another stomach bug though...although dh has great swimmers I'm convinced my body kills them off if they hang around too long

LW - Thursday would be 9 dpo so I'll do a first response then. This would give me a chance to get hold of some heparin to take with me to spain on Friday. BUT not getting my hopes up. Can't help with your pill question, sorry


----------



## Little Me

LW- Have you tried to call Romina? her email may be down? 

Ah, ta Almond x


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

LW: So when is this house warming party happening then? Can’t wait! 
Just read your new post – she’s not on holiday hon, she’s there. Why don’t you try calling her? 

Almond – I’ve had flare on my second cycle and I know I’ve only had 2 but out of those two flare was much better protocol. On my first cycle (max dose) my embie was only 2 cells and my egg was poor quality but with flare I’ve had 7 cells with top quality egg, so embies not dividing with flare theory is [email protected] cos they do.   Now, stop worrying yourself sick and step away from Google. I’ve read a research on what helps IVF and apparently laughing is best; can’t you watch some comedy or something? 

Donkey: Hope you are recovering well.  

Anne: Why was your top inside out? Did you have a 'quickie' this morning?   

Anna: Nice to ‘see’ you again.  

LJ:  

Anna:  

I’ve found out where CHR gets their DHEA’s!   It’s from Belmar Pharmacy in the States. I rang them up last night and asked if they could ship me a bottle of DHEA but they’ve said UK customs reject their parcels (I was gutted!   ) and then they asked if I knew anyone there where they can ship instead? No unfortunately I don’t but DH reminded me that his mum & dad are there for hols until Wednesday, so I quickly rang back the pharmacy and got them Fedexed the package from Colarado to Boston!!   Now that’s called dedication right?!   They better be good!  


Love to everyone,

Pix  xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- No, that was last night love       
I ironed it inside out and put in straight on  
Well done on the DHEA! xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Quick thinking Pixie, I have some Biovea DHEA I can send you in the meantime to keep you going until your new batch comes?

Thanks for the messages, I'll try calling Romina later, the noise going on here prevents any telephone activity and the skip lorry pulled down the telephone cable to the lab weeks ago so we're without phone and internet in there at the moment which is the only quiet place around here. I had a moan to the builder yesterday and the whole team have turned up in force - builders/plumber/painters/joiner/tiler. There's too much drilling and sawing going on to hear myself think. I FEEL THE NEED TO WRITE IN CAPITALS SO YOU CAN HEAR ME WRITE. They've just dug up the garden to make a soak away too.

I think it would be brill to have a FF weekend up here in October. It's too cold to camp but is anyone up for bringing an inflatable and having a girlie weekend here with some nice (I hope) homemade damson gin and lots of chocolate and yummy things. Who's up for it? 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## mag108

Ladies, so many posts in so few days...wont have time to catch up on everything ...Just back from a weekend in London with friends and family, great but as ever we overdid it now I am v tired. Have a day at home today before we go off camping tomorrow. One week in Spain then one week at work then a week off again is not a good way to do holidays. Too much to sort out on that one week at work. We have Dh's son this week again and altho its fun I can help feeling the need for my own space (think its also cause I am needing to refocus on next cycle). And today I have totally rubbish stuff to sort out that I cant bear to go into....

almond - thanks for your input re immunes. I might well get that book and happy birthday for Sunday.

Malini: I am really sorry hun. Your affirmative action is very impressive, good for you

Steph: you are such a star for conitinuing to do team PR its very very good of you. How is Viv?

Kate: belated Happy birthday to you too!

Traceymohair: Dr ******* appt sounds like it was useful and I am sure somewhat anxiety provoking (is there ever an end to things to worry about). It's good he wants to monitor things.

HunnyB - Your MIL! what is she like?

Coco Ruby - Its prob the drugs and the stress. When you are feeling a bit more yourself, have a quiet word with him and explain the side effects. You need support hun!

Nice to see you annofc

Hi to everyone, Nix, Beachy, Anne, Pix, Purps, Anna, Mir, Sam, Pam, LJ, LW, LV and everyone else that I havent mentioned. xxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Anna – can’t you get one of those really sensitive tests and then take the steriods if +...it does sound VERY encouraging.

LW the appt is to get my immunes tested.  We dipped our toe in the water 6 months ago, had level 1 tests of which ana was positive.  DH talked me out of level 2, expense and invasive for me if they were positive.  But after this 4th failed cycle I’m getting desperate.  DH would happily stop now as he feels that this is tearing me apart emotionally and physically, but I still feel that there is a way to go and I am happy to try intralipids.  We have an nhs first consultation on 1st Sept so I would like to be armed with some info although I don’t know how long this appendix / peritonitis will put tx back.  Apparently the peritonitis has a significant influence as it really hinders recovery as surgery is much more invasive.
Sorry I can’t help with your pills.


Almond my appt is now at 10.30.  What would I do without this site…I know trekked up to London and had a wasted journey! 

Pixie good news on the DHEA the effort we put into this IF!!  I’m doing really well thanks, might even bake some cookies in a minute.

Anne you make me laugh 


Love to you all
xx


----------



## Little Me

Mag- Have a nice hols and I hope that [email protected] stuff gets sorted


----------



## hunyb

Hey people!  Update on my MIL!   

Clearly having not learned her lesson from sunday lunch's 'orgasm-gate' ( )  I called at her house to drop something off after work last night and even though we were talking about something completely unrelated she said "oh, on the subject of ivf..."  (erm...well we weren't actually on that subject but clearly I'm splitting hairs here) ...here we go I thought.  She said (and I quote) "I've been thinking... (never a good thing!), and I've decided I would like to pay for you to have ivf (she doesn't know we are having a free go in sept - less stressful not to tell her)".  "That's very kind of you" I muttered insincerely but oh no she wasn't quite finished! "I figured since I will eventually be doing most of the babysitting, it's only right I should own a part-share"!     

WTF!!!?

I think/hope/pray she was joking.  If she wasn't joking, does anyone know of a reliable hitman?


----------



## Pixie75

Anne G said:


> Pix- No, that was last night love


Naughty Anne, naughty Anne!! 

Hunyb - You MIL sounds hilarious, she should come on this thread to keep us entertained!  

Donkey - Enjoy your cookies! Are they chocolate cookies?   It's lunctime for me I guess!

Mag - Enjoy your day off.

LW: Do you want me to call R for you hon? Thanks for the DHEA offer, you are very sweet but I should be OK. 

xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Huny - Your MIL sounds hilarious, don't set the hitman on her most people would love a MIL like that. 

Almond - I have had Short protocol and my embryos divided ok.  [fly]Step away from google[/fly]

Anna of C - Think I would have called the 

Pix - well done on getting the DHEA, ingenious idea 

Gotta scoot just dropped by for a quick catch up, my CBFM is still doing my head in Day 12 today and still low 

 to all.


----------



## Little Me

Huny- She MUST have been joking, surely!! that goes one step further than WTF...it's WTFF    

Hi Driver


----------



## hunyb

Driver & pixie - my MIL is a bloody nightmare!  It would be funny if she was joking but she is often heard saying "I tell it how it is and if you don't like it, tough".  She will literally say the first thing that comes into her head regardless of how much she might hurt their feelings! It's terrifying with strangers as you've no idea what she's gona say next! I put a comedy spin on it to stop me from lunging at her!     She has said on numerous occasions "It's a shame you didn't try for kids earlier than this instead of concentrating on your careers!".  Obviously this thought had never occurred to us before but always nice to hear out loud....thanks!   

Sorry for hogging the thread on my MIL!  Would love to hear if anyone else's is worse!

Annac - did you just give away the ending of your next book?  I say break his neck!

xx


----------



## AoC

Gads, I hope she was joking... ggg  I think I might have ***** slapped her anyway, though....  

Thanks for the waves and welcome backs.    AnnaofC is fine, if the sausage is either appetite inducing, or nauseating!

Speaking of which, Anna....   

Huny, nah, it's only a secondary charactere who dies mid way through the book....  turns their 'game' into something more deadly...  *rubs hands with glee*


----------



## purple72

Oh Ladies, my poor DH has just rang me, and he usually copes so well with our IF, but today he is working with one of the nurses who is pregnant, and as all the younger nurses look up to DH she has spent the last 6 hours discussing prams, bouncers and everything else baby related to him!

What's worse is she knows about our IVF, yet still is driving him insane!

Sometimes I wish I could protect him and wrap him in my arms and never let him go!

What's difficult is I'm off up north this afternoon and wont see him now till Thursday so he'll be alone!

Bless him,  Why are things so cruel! Isn't it enough that he takes care of babies all day!

   Sx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- A tad insensitive if you don't mind me saying. Poor G, bless him   x


----------



## hunyb

purple - that's awful for your DH.  He must be a really caring and patient man to listen to her for so long.  i would have poked her in the eye after 30 mins   (that's my cutoff point for baby talk).  I'm sure you will find a way to make him feel better upon your return on thursday.


----------



## Malini

Oh Purple your poor DH.  This is for him   and one for you   because you are worrying about him.  He'll cope petal, somehow.  Write him some notes and stick them round the house - on the milk, bathroom mirror, etc - give him a reason to smile and remember that he married an angel.

You're doing well gang.  I have  .  I have done a fair bit of  .  And I considered calling the Cumbrian   hee, hee.

 for you Anna (SB)

and Almond you lovely fool.  Stop researching and start visualising or I'll come round and paint your walls orange.

M xxx

PS Take your point Laura but alas keeping a secret in my family is like whispering at St Paul's.  Fortunately, I don't see them often and my Bengali is rubbish so they can speak about me when I am there and I am none the wiser.  I would like, ideally, some genetic connection to my baby but I am getting less and less hung up on that every day.


----------



## Little Me

Girls...this made me    
Almond.....An idea for your big day!! 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Strange-News/Wedding-Aisle-Dance-Becomes-Internet-Hit-Kevin-Heinz-and-Jill-Peterson/Article/200907415346831?f=rss

/links


----------



## purple72

Bless you ladies, hunny, my cut off is 30secs for pregnancy talk !!!

Babies I can do all day, but even pregnant ladies on the telly make me reach for the remote!

Unless of course they've been through IF or like our lovely LJ know what IF is all about! then I'm happy for them, but all these people that get married and get pregnant within a year (my dream I guess) well those i just run away from!!

Laughing at the stories on here today!

Just wish DH had an outlet like this!

Poor men hey! 

Anne just watched that VID FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!

xxx

Sx


----------



## hunyb

ooooh...just noticed I've been promoted to a junior member! Woo-hoo! Although in order to achieve this lofty position - I haven't done a stroke of actual  work (the work I am paid to do!) in the last week! 
Oh well - I'd rather be on here!


----------



## Overthemoon

Purps  

Thanks Pixie, there's a lul in the noise level so I just tried to call Romina but no answer and no facility for leaving a message. I'll try e-mailing again now and will try calling again later. 

Anne


----------



## Jumanji

I am really sorry your DH had to go through that Purps.  It is so insensitive and yet, somehow, acceptable which is absurd.  And the people that go on about how easy it was for them when they know someone else has problems are just the worst.  We wouldn't dream of blathering on about how easy we find reading to a dyslexic person or telling someone with a broken leg how we ran for the bus in 30 seconds and couldn't believe it was that simple, so why is it somehow acceptable to say to someone suffering from IF how easy it was for you to conceive?  On a more general note, why do some people think their pregnancies are that interesting anyway?  Other people actually have lives and interests outside pregnancy.  We had a pregnant lady at work last year who drove her office mate mad by talking pregnancy talk constantly - the office mate wasn't suffering from IF so she wasn't upset, but she just wanted more than one topic of conversation during the day!


----------



## Jal

Malini - so sorry to hear your news but loving your positive attitude  

Purps - I really feel for your DP, my SIL is pg and we had the whole family round last sunday for DPs birthday and 80% of the conversation was around the new baby. I can kind of understand it as his brother doesn't know about our problems but still.. I was was in a really bad mood for 2 days after  

Hunyb - your MIL is hysterical - not sure you think so though! I always cringe whenever I have discussions with my DPs mum about IVF - just doesn't feel right using words like sperm in front of her! O r even my own mum come to think of it!

I just got my AMH results back down from 14 to 5.9, I feel like time is running out!

Hi all, sorry for lack of personals - trying to keep up whilst at work but it's difficult!

J x


----------



## Jumanji

Jal - please do not get too worried about your AMH result; I am more and more convinced that, whatever the docs say, it can and does fluctuate and also yours is still not bad!


----------



## Pixie75

Purps: Your poor DH - It must be really hard for him.  
We all try to understand and be patient with pregnant women or women with babies as they are so excited and that’s all they want to talk about but I know I really struggle being around them or listening to what they’ve got to say. As I said before one of my closest friend is now 3 months pregnant and I try my hardest to be around her or at least make a phone call occasionally. I called her on Sunday, after turning down her dinner invite, just for a quick chat and she straight away started talking about how pregnancy was going and how busy she was with thinking of baby names. She then said to me if I have a baby girl I might call her…....   She told me she would give her the name DH and I both love and always thought of giving if we had a baby girl.   I couldn’t get off the phone quick enough as I started filling up and couldn’t get any words out. DH asked what was wrong and I’ve told him what she said, my poor DH kept saying afterwards I really hope they have a baby boy then!  


xxxx


----------



## purple72

aahh bless your DH Pixie!

If it's the name you want, doesn't matter if anyone else uses it, you can still call your daughter it when she comes along!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps- Your poor dh! I would like to think if I ever got and managed to stay pg the part of my brain which controlled sensitivity would not be removed   I worked with an intensley annoying girl who got pg in the 1st month of trying BOTH times and would love telling me all the time  She knew about my mc's but would come to my desk and whitter on about her pg. In the end I cut her off and said, "really sorry, no time to chat working to a deadline". 

Pix     If you are going to survive the next 6 months of your friends pg I think you need to have a word. I would say something like 'after being married for 5 years did you not wonder why I have never been pregnant? Well we have been having problems and whilst I am very happy for you, I may struggle hearing all about your pregnancy...' Otherwise she is going to keep banging on about it and make you miserable. Re the name thing, you can call your little girl anything you want   I confided in a girl at work (who new about my history) and told her what my favourite girls name was. Low and behold 6 months later she has a girl and nicks my name   

Hunyb - she sounds v funny but I can understand how you feel   is she bipolar or something? 

Jal - as LJ said your AMH is still in the normal range  

LW - October get together sounds good, will depend when as I will be towards the end of anthor tx (hopefully) 


Anyone fancy a west midlands get together? Pretty sure my dh will be working over the bank holiday, happy to host with a simple lasagna in Ironbridge. Or could meet up in Birmingham? I should be in London at some point too, early Sept if any of you London gals fancy meeting up for a drink (sans alchohol for me as I'll be down regging)

I feel seriously sick, think its a stomach bug...probably got it of dh. Damn despite all of these vitamins I seem to pick everything up! 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Anna: I know what you mean hon and it’s probably the right thing to do but I actually prefer she thinks I’m a b.itch rather than giving her a reason to feel sorry for me. Does it make sense at all? 

  To the girl who nicked your name! 

I’d love to meet in London in September hon - we can talk about all the new beauty products on the market !!  

Purps: Thanks honey.  

xxxx


----------



## almond

Just got back and sat at the computer laughing my head off (Pix, I dont need a comedy I have FF!) Love the wedding dance Anne what a good idea  and laughing my head off at Malini painting my walls orange and Driver's stay away from google banner (I am going to make that my screen saver ...) Ok no more "research" allowed ... 

But not laughing re people's insensitivity and poor Purps DH or Pix's friend    LJ you put it brilliantly and it made me laugh - truly it defies belief. Even the most sensitive and unselfish of friends seem to think that IF / IVf are just things you get on with and seem surprised when I tell them how devastating it is  

Donkey - great news re the appt. That should give you enough time to get all the bloods done. Have you read that Beer book as it helps understand what he is recommending? We basically have had everything done (except for biopsy to check for uterine NKs) - PM me if you want a list of what might be suggested and roughly how much, as you'll obviously need to decide there and then. For one of the tests DH will need to give blood as well (DQ / LAD). 

LW - yes please I will come and camp out in your beautiful house! Sorry about all the noise   It is going to be stunning when all finished tho judging by pics on **

I am off to catch up on yesterday's 4 Weddings ... Anna (Sobroody), I saw that dress you were right it was HORRENDOUS. Quite funny how *****y they got. Anyone else watching it? I am def up for meeting in London when you are here. Ooh yes I would like to talk about beauty products too Pix! (anyone else like Makeupalley ..) 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I do understand, but you are not a *****    

Almond Pix, will set a firm date when I'll be in scary Londinium and will let you know. 

Almond - started watching 4 weddings last night, will finish tonight. I am addicted...how sad! 

Anne - saw the video on the news a few days back! Brilliant

Will hit the road soon. Think I should put a carrier in the front seat in case I need to hurl. Wish it wasn't a 70 mile journey. Sorry tmi!


----------



## Pixie75

sobroody1 said:


> Pix - I do understand, but you are not a woman


    I wish I was a man!! 
ps: FF obviously didn't like you using bad words Anna! 

Almond: oh it's so nice to see you laugh  Well done girlie. xxxx

LW: I'm up for a meeting as well but I can't camp  Never have done and never can! 

xxx


----------



## almond

Oh good point Pix I am a hopeless camper too (never even tried!) We will stay in a hotel around the corner but still come and visit  

Anna/Sobroody - yes I am addicted too. I had a backlog of them to watch and now I have caught up and was waiting eagerly for last night's one. Someone on the YAYW site was in last nights one, bride no 2, there is a whole load of posts about it. Havent read it yet in case spoilt the end! 

Laughing re Pix not being a woman   Pix you are not a woman you are a princess, remember! 
x


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - woops forgot to use stars! 

Have just been violently sick for the 1st time in years, but feel a million times better. Can get in the car now! 

Almond - ooh will definately watch it now!


----------



## almond

Oh poor you Anna hope you feel better 

Wasnt a *****y one this week, they were all fairly nice apart from one! 
x


----------



## Donkey

Anna hope you feel better soon.  Nothing like a good vomit to make you feel better    On my way to the GPs with my (then) undiagnosed peritonitis I threw up in dh's car as we pulled out of our drive    I managed to get sick in my hair and on my cardie, but felt so ill that i didn't care and went to the dr / hospital in that state  

I'm def up for a London meet in sept  

Almond I will pm you thanks  

Just had to leave my cat bertie at the vet for blood tests.  He's been really off colour the past 24 hours, so unlike him.  Can go back and get him at 7.

Love to you all
xx


----------



## almond

Donkey have pm'd you back. Hope your cat is ok x


----------



## LV.

Anna - I've had nausea day 6 after both of my cycles - it is a symptom of implantation which happens day 6/7 after ov, fingers crossed!!! I found a thread on here http://www.twoweekwait.com/web/ somewhere which had TONS of women confirming this as part of their 2ww symptoms but I've not got time to find the actual thread - hope you can find it and EVERYTHING crossed this is true and it's your time!

3 more sleeps until we move! Raaaaa! Gotta get on and pack up some more of the kitchen.

Sorry for no more personals, I am thinking of you all...

LadyV x

/links


----------



## almond

Good luck with the move LV! I adore your kittens, so ridiculously cute
x


----------



## LV.

Thanks Almond, they are adorable and absolute SCAMPS! 

Anna - should have said that they were symptoms of those who got a BFP

Right, I really am going to do some packing now - so much to doooooo.... so little time!!!!


----------



## Donkey

Almond
Thanks for the info, it's helped make things clearer.

My cat is back home he has a viral infection, maybe a very mild cat flu but he is vaccinated against the killer ones.  The vet gave him some chicken in his cage when we came home.  Upon our return she said he hasn't eaten anything but allowed us to go and sit with him as she was running late due to an emergency (someone ran over their own cat   ) so dh and i undid his cage and started stroking him and talking to him and he ate all his chicken.  It just shows that they love us as much as we love them  

LV good luck with the packing  

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey    so pleased that your cat is ok, they mean the world to us dont they x


----------



## Donkey

Absolutely Beachy, they are our babies  
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I just wanted you all to know that I am reading and thinking about you all.  

Now DH is opening this Toy Shop in the next couple of months i am going to end up on the laptop every evening researching and sorting things out.

Pix.  have you heard from Ally about Friday?


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello all  

Just quickly as totally shattered, been really busy recently going away for work then immediately away for pleasure then straight back into the mad house that is my office today  

Malini - hon I am so so sorry about the result, lots of hugs and thoughts coming your way   

Tracey & Pix - sorry not to have got back to you yet, I have been flat out and I needed to check my diary which I left at work and today was first day back after trip. I CAN do an early drink on Friday but MAY need to go and eat with my mum who is going to be in town as she is off on hols on Saturday. Not 100% sure at the mo. So if you are okay with that then I would LOVE to see you both VERY much    

Heapey - don't help with the names if it makes you feel bad, my god I don't think I could do it, you would be pretty unusual if it was something you found easy. Maybe say its probably best not to discuss the names as it can lead to problems as she may choose a name you say you like when you want it for yourself!!! My sister and I have decided to never discuss names so there can be no confusion!!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening all!

Thanks for the advice on injections Heapey 14, Lightweight and Sobroody.  I am keeping fingers crossed u mite be pg Sobroody 

Donkey, glad your little kitty is better, mine drives me mad sometimes but he is a cutie really.  

HunyB - my MIL is nothing like yours! Take the money and run, I say!

Pixie75 - sometimes people know just how to hurt without even knowing they are doing it don't they?  Hugs to you x

LittleJenny - I had a feeling you might be pg!  Congrats, 18 weeks huh?  I hope I get to that stage one day 

Thanks Almond, I am feeling a bit better today, not so up and down.  Wouldn't mind a few days off work, am feeling r tired but that's probably nothing to do with tx, just me!

Hope everyone is having a nice eve
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Ally.  I could do early. or we could make it one night next week, I am free all week


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Oh no, it wouldn't be real camping, it's far too cold in October for that! I meant camping out on the floor. I'm not sure we'd have enough beds to go round for everyone  so I though it would be fun to sleep on an inflatable. We could all kip out in the master bedroom though with beds for those of us who are pg in October   , it'll be like being in the brownies all over again!

Donkey, what a run of stresses you are having sweetness. I really hope the two of you can convalesce together and, speedy recovery you two  

SoBroody, how are you feeling?  

Tracey, how exciting, opening in a couple of months?!

Morning everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Heapey - you mil sounds like a nightmare! 

Almond - I didn't like any of those weddings. Can't belive the pink wedding won! No 2's dress was nice but she should have worn a shrug with those arms. 

Donkey - hope your cat gets better soon  

Thanks for the good wishes everyone but I'm 100% certain I have a stomach bug. My temperature hit 38.4 last night and didn't get any sleep. Feel better this am (just very tired with a delicate tummy) so working from home. Will do a test tomorrow just in case but think its very unlikely.

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Alls/Tracey: I can't leave work till 6pm so if that's not too late, Friday is OK with me but we can do another day next week if you prefer that? I'm free any day except Monday.

Anna: Poor you!   Hope you feel better soon.

LW: sexy pics on **! I'm OK with camping in the house   Maybe we should do a Halloween party   I'm full of good ideas aren't I!   Did you get hold of Romina yesterday?

Hello to EVERYONE else.

Pix xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh Pixie nohut yes, a halloween party would be awesome and it's on a Saturday this year!! 

I didn't manage to get hold of Romina yesterday. I tried her mobile 3 times but no answer and couldn't leave a message. Then I tried the main hoispital number but the guy who answered couldn't speak good English and kept repeating Romina's mobile number. I tried e-mailing her again but still no reponse. I've been trying for a week now and I'm not sure what to do. It's really important I take the right pills in the right sequence  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anyone out there any good at making cup cakes and have any tips for getting the icing smooth.  I have volunteered to make 60 on Saturday for a naming party.  I am OK at the cakes but I have been practicing the icing, tried both butter icing and royal icing and I just can't get it smooth.  Any bright ideas?


----------



## laurab

Pix/ Ally/ Tracy - Are you meeting in London? Is there room for a little one?

I had a shock yest talking of animas, as most of you know I lot one of my buns to a fox last year, well my buns were in the garden running arouns as ususal and I went to get something off the line about midday and there was a fox the size of a wolf (is getting bigger each time I tell this story!) in the middle of the garden nearly had a heart attack, it had walked past Davina who was under a bush and Chaz was luckily by the back door. Such a close thing.  Buns away in hutch today, poor things hate being locked in.     Very Lucky escape.


----------



## Donkey

Morning
Tracey try piping the icing (butter cream) in a swirl then it doesn't have to be smooth, but looks lovely.  Take a look at www.faircake.co.uk otherwise you need to cut the tops off the fairy cakes so they are level then use royal icing rather than glace icing as it's thicker.  Hope that helps.  
I've been in touch with nat, sounds like she had a rough time poor thing.

Laura a lucky escape! 

I have a friend coming to visit me now so speak later

xx


----------



## Pixie75

LW I've just called the Jin but Romina wasn't there, the nurse I spoke to didn't have a clue about how to take the pills  and Munip was with a patient. I'll try later to see if I can get anywhere. Also looked at Turkish forums and it looks women are asked to start the pill on day 3 (white ones) and take it daily on the arrow direction but obvioulsy need to confirm with the Jin before taking them hon. xxx

Tracey: Haven't got a clue hon - sorry!

Laura: Oh gosh how scary!   Your poor bunnies.  
Of course there is room hon, yes we are meeting in London (not sure when yet!)  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Pixie my saviour yet again! Romina said to start taking them form CD1 for 30 days. I googled it and the pills are HRT and in normal circumstances I think you would start on the white ones for 11 days then the brown ones for 10 days then you have 7 days off and start again. But in my case I'm not sure what combination I should use for the 30 days. I think I'm safe to start on the white ones if I need to start before Romina has confirmed what I have to do. I hope so anyway.  

Tracey, I'm naughty and I would cheat and get them from Mr Marks and Mrs Spencer  

Ooh Katherine, 2 weeks off, lucky you. Got anything nice planned?

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey  - have you got a food mixer? I make my icing in my kitchen aid and it comes out lovely and smooth. You could also try cream cheese icing? 

Laura - its unusual for foxes to be out in daylight. Poor bunnies 

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for all the tips.  I do have a kitchenaid which I absolutely love.  I will look at the links you all sent me and def get the icing tool.  We have a really good local kitchen supplies shop so I expect I will get one there.

I am going to spend the rest of the week trying out the various different toppings/icings so I can get it right on Sunday.


----------



## bugle

LW I have pmd you but I think she is getting back to you shortly when I asked today at about 1pm here.

Laura - scary about the bunnies - We have a fox who is slowly taking out our chickens!!! But we never see it, have got all sorts of fences, but it just seems to get them anyway - keep them bunnies safely in their hutch!!!!!


----------



## Pixie75

LW: Dude not sure what’s going on! I’ve called Romina twice no answer, called Jin’s IVF line and waited for 10 mins no answer! Have you tried texting her? Just an idea. When do you need to start taking the pills hon? How frustrating!

Tracey: Will you bring some of those cakes for us to have when we meet up?  

Bugle: How are things? How was your scan?  xx

Grr how crap is this? I’d ordered a couple of dresses using Uniqlo’s website, cos my sis nicked mine while I was in Turkey, and I really wanted to replace it plus get her one in another colour but it turns out even though they processed my order they were out of stock.   I’ve only found this out after sending them an email to follow up as haven’t received anything for 2 weeks and they emailed me to say you are not getting any dresses but we will refund your money - including postage!    Errr thanks so much for giving my money back including postage – what an impressive service!! Never using their website again. 

xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - that's crap. Best customer service I have come across for online clothes is Boden, excellent. 

Speaking of which Anne, you should check out Boden shoes, they only go down to a 3 but they come up very small everyone has to size up. I'm a 4/4.5 every where else but take a 5 in Boden shoes. They have some in the sale.


----------



## almond

Hi ladies just a quick one and sorry no personals. Bad news from me I'm afraid. I should have paid more attention at my scan on Monday. I am now down to 1 follie on the right at 18mm - another one on the right at 13 and rest all small   Looks like may be EC Fri with one follicle but waiting for call once cons has reviewed my file

Have been offered the chance to cancel but nurse said they are likely to leave it up to me. I guess we will go ahead - come too far now - but have to accept the odds are really low. At this point in the last cycle we had good news that we were starting to respond - this time we seem to have been the other way around, started off better only for hopes to be dashed. 

I know the one follie one baby stories and not giving up - but does feel like starting to come to the end of this particular road. 

But there are other roads which I am happy to go down and one day we WILL have our longed for family
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond  -     Don't write this cycle off yet honey. Will keep everything crossed for you. 

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond hunni, please don't give up hope. You have been doing so well this cycle despite your initial reservations. We're all with you, every single step. And we're all praying hard this is the golden one with a little twin alongside. Come on follies, come on, you can do it           

Pixie and Bugle, thank you so much you two. I'm waiting semi-patiently!!

Bugle, how are you follies coming along?  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## hunyb

Although I'm a complete novice at this  (my 1st ICSI not planned until sept) I keep reading about ladies who have last minute follie spurts just when they thought the cycle was gona be canx so there's is always hope almond.   Will be sending you lots of   .


----------



## fluffy jumper

Almond.  I am sorry you have been disappointed.  You sound like you are in a very strong frame of mind though   

This site is amazing, where else could you get info about cervical mucus, poo, whether to have a holywood or a brazillian wax and how best to ice a cup cake!


----------



## almond

Thanks so much ladies for all your kindness and thoughts xxx 

Tracey, you are right, I do feel in a strong frame of mind. I am crying like a good'un, but I know deep down that I can get through anything. I know this cycle isnt over, but I also accept the chances of it working now are slim. But I also believe that I can be and will be a mother. So if this one goes the way the stats say it will, I can get on with planning my wedding and enjoying the lovely life that I have - all the time knowing that there are options which the ladies on here (you included) have shown can give us a really happy future. 

Oh - and I get to look nice and thin and no moon face in my wedding dress and go on a f good honeymoon 

Laughing about the site - it is a real lifesaver
xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Oh Almond sorry you are so down hon but things change a lot from scan to scan, please don’t lose hope.  

Just seen your new post - that's our girl! We all are tough cookies aren't we?!   ps: Well, you and I can't camp but that doesn't count!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Laughing Pix, no camping doesnt count. I am more of a 5 star girl (on a 2 star budget  )
how are you?
xxx
ps if you guys meet next week would love to join you. promise not to cry!


----------



## Donkey

Almond try and stay  
xx


----------



## Malini

to my Almond  .  We will both be brazil nuts one day and it will be lovely.  

Malini xxx


----------



## Pixie75

almond said:


> I am more of a 5 star girl (on a 2 star budget )


   Yep me too!

All good here hon - thanks. You are more than welcome to join us and you can cry if you want to. So here is our new list then;

Me
Tracey
Ally
Almond
Laura? chippers?

Are there any other Londoners want to join us? We need to decide on a day. Any suggestions (except Monday)?

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Almond        sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## almond

Aaah ladies you are all so lovely. I'm sorry my posts are a bit full on sometimes. That's me I'm afraid, prone to strong emotions and confessing to them as well  

Malini - laughing   yes we will. lovely big bellied brazil nuts  

Pix - go ahead and arrange without me, and if I come (prodding and poking permitting!) I will. oh Laura bring the chippers (or at least loads of photos!) that would be so lovely

I've had the call. Cons wants me to carry on stimming (but dropping the dose to 300) for next 2 days to see if the 13 or 10 can catch up with the 18 ... they say the one good one shouldnt pop in the meantime. So EC Mon if we get there. Worried waiting til Mon is jeopardising the good one but I'm too tired to argue or think about it and so am just going to do what am told. Def no more immune tx tho unless I get an embie

Anyway - on another subject as I have turned my attention to more cheerful matters - anyone got any ideas for cheap wedding invitations ...? Bearing in mind I have zero design or art skills and even less patience? ...

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Almond - I know it's gutting to have a "bad" scan but the others are right; these things can change very quickly and you have little follies which may catch up!  Please please don't give up hope for this cycle. I would go with your consultant on this one and give the little ones a chance.   

Anna (SoBroody) - sorry you are poorly; hope you feel better soon!  Or, better yet, that your "illness" is a sign of a natural BFP!!  You never know! 

LW - hope you get some answers from Turkey soon! 

Pix - glad you sorted out the DHEA; sorry about the dresses!  I agree - very poor service!  I also agree with Anna about your friend - might be best to say something if you think she is going to talk pregnancy all the time.  You shouldn't have to go through that. 

Mag - good to see you!  Enjoy your camping trip!

Donkey - I am glad you are recovering slowly.  Take it easy for now.  Good news on the appointment.  How is the dear kitty?  Cats are so important aren't they?  And yes they do love us.  When my childhood kitty, Flossie, was hit by a car she had to stay at the vet's for a couple of days.  When we went to see her we were told she hadn't reacted to anything at all but had just flopped around.  But when Mum and I went in she lifted her head and gave a little chirrup!

HunyB - your MIL sounds hilarious!

Driver - Sorry the CBFM isn't playing nice!

Sausage Anna - hello there!    

Purple - how are you sweetness?   

Malini - hope you are feeling good today! 

CocoRuby - hope the stims are going well! 

LV - glad you get to move finally soon! 

Tracey - the toy shop venture sounds so exciting!  Not log until your scan now! 

Heapy - no reason why you should have to help your SIL with names.  Love your MIL's whacky ideas to induce pregnancy! 

Ally - lovely to see you back! 

Laura - how terrifying for the bunnies and for you! 

Anne - hello there! 

Nix - where are you?  Hope you are ok. 

love to Steph, Beachy, Miranda, Kate, HarrisGame and anyone else I have missed.  

I had a really pathetic cry last night.  I was making fish pie. I had peeled all the potatoes for chopping and they were boiled ready to mash. I had peeled the onions and leeks and fried them.  I had chopped all the fish and put it in with the oinions and leeks ready to poach.  So all the work was done and I was all ready to add a load of milk to poach the fish and would then add cornflour to thicken.  I 
got a fresh pint of Rachel's organic milk in a tetrapak container - expiry date 7th August.  I opened it and poured it into the saucepan to poach the fish only to see it was off and all curdled!  After all my effort the pie was ruined and I was disproportionately upset.  DP came home to the house smelling of fish and me crying!!  No idea why the milk was off - it must have been left out somewhere warm before I bought it.


----------



## almond

LJ, you are so kind   Sorry about the fish pie, I would have cried too! Hope you managed to get a decent replacement dinner   x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Any day except Monday is good for me.


----------



## hunyb

LJ - your posts are amazing!   How on earth do you keep up with everyone's progress?  Your fish pie sounded gorgeous and has made me want it for tea - obviously without the curdled milk  .  Speaking of pathetic cries, I burst into tears the other day when trying to get my coat off in the car and inadvertently straightjacketed myself  .  

xx


----------



## Pixie75

LJ: I know what you mean about those Bliss Glamour gloves now! How fab are they? I used them last night for the first time and defo will be using them regularly now   I've ordered the socks as well - oh bliss!! I'm sorry about your fish pie - you poor thing!   I'd cry to that too, who wouldn't.   Hope you had a plan B - scramled eggs?  

Huny - any more news from your MIL?   Sorry I hope you don't mind me laughing  

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Pix - the gloves are fab aren't they? I rely on them a lot now because I am washing my hands so much (anti swine flu) that they are drying out!

We ended up going out for food which was probably a good idea.  I forgot to add that when I was throwing the would be pie filling away some of it went on the floor so the cats were pleased about the debacle at least!


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - I would have cried too..all that effort!  

Pix - where do you get your bliss stuff from? Might need to drop some hints to dh for my b-day next month (38 next month HOW depressing) 

Tried the steep clean self-heating body polish...fantastic, its heats up as soon as you put it on.  

Feeling much better, not 100% but a million times better than last night. The upside is that I have lost 3 pounds in 24 hours, result! I'm lucky if I loose 1 pound a week when I'm really trying. I have bought some caffine free diet coke. I know the stuff is evil and I never drink it normally but its working wonders for my tummy! 

I've still got work to do. In back to back meetings tomorrow so need to get all my reporting and handover done today. Got leave on time as I have a bikini wax booked


----------



## popsi

just popping on to wish everyone who needs them     and everyone who needs them    ... sorry not read back

I am sooo busy at the moment got HUNDREDS of wedding invitations I have to make !! people seem to be having more and more guests !!!

love to you all.. hope to post more soon xx


----------



## laurab

Bugs - We have just ordered 2 fox alarm things, thy let off with any movement in your garden a screach that only the foxes and dogs can here.  We are going to test it out by leaving a big lump of chicken in the garden for a few days!

LJ - Oh your poor fish pie, I agree I would have cried too.    They do a good fish pie in the marks and sparks ready meals section!

Almond - you sound a tough cookie (like most of us on here) and as you say its not over yet and sounds like you may get a coule of eggies anyway. As others have said each cycle is so different if you are not successful this time.

You girls put me to shame with all your waxing.... I haven't shaved my legs in months!  As for meeting up, I would love to come if I can, any eve is fine but I will have to come up when TIm finishes work, he may be able to get in early with a bit of notice if your meeting quite early.

X


----------



## hunyb

Pixie - don't mind you laughing at all - if I didn't laugh at it I would cry!    I was going to post my next installment of the MIL saga (I've actually got 15 years worth of material) but didn't want to hog the thread on that particular topic!  But since you asked.....

The other day she kept going on and on about crap techniques she had read which might help us to get pg (the old 'just relax and enjoy yourselves' crap).  The problems actually lie with both of us but DH does not want a discussion of his   up for grabs!.  To get her off my back I described to her in vivid & gory detail what was wrong at my end (and not her beloved son from whom the sun shines out of every orifice!) to which she innocently replied "well I didn't think it would have been ....'s (DH) fault, he had a better upbringing than you"!  He did as it happens but as if social class has anything to do with it!     She's like a comedian.....bernard manning-esque!

xx


----------



## laurab

Oh Hunb I would not have found that funny!


----------



## almond

OMG Huny I just choked on my water when I read that!
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Huny - think your DH's   would have become very public knowledge if she had said that to me.  

Laura - If I had 3 lovely peas like your's don't think I would ever find time to shave again.  

Anna - Good to hear you are on the mend.   and 38 IS NOT OLD (well that is what I keep telling myself  )

LJ - Think I might use the curdled milk excuse the next time I fancy going out for dinner (but I would pretend to do all the prep work first so I didn't actually lose any time or effort)  , the CBFM is doing a bit better actually moved from low to high today so I snuck off from work early (well I had been there since 7am ) to jump on DH   before he went off for his night shift   as if it does go to peak tomorrow he is always dead after 12 hrs on nights so I wouldn't get anything out of him in the morning.  

Pix & LJ - off to google those bliss gloves as soon as I finish this post, any other must have beauty treats I should get Feel like a bit of a pamper session. 

Almond - sending you   & follie growing    , keep that tummy nice and warm.

Hello to Nix, Purple, Anne, AnnaofC, Tracey, Malini, Ally, Steph, Heapy and everyone I am sure I have missed   hope you are all Ok.


----------



## H&amp;P

On a side note:-

Just got back from sainsburys went to buy a new baby outfit for a close work colleague who has just had a baby girl after numerous MC's and a still birth last year, and the clothes were so cute I sent DH a text saying I was going to have to steal a baby so I could buy all the really cute clothes, his text reply.......

"Make sure you don't get caught"


----------



## Coco Ruby

Everyone seems to be offline tonight - you must all be busy with your dh's    

Almond, I'm sorry your follies weren't as well developed as you hoped, but like the others say, it's not all over yet. Keep positive if you can - am sending you good vibes!!

I loved the 5* on a 2* budget comment - that is soooo me!!

LittleJenny, hi, the stims are going ok thank you - I feel different every day though!  Today I feel a bit spaced out and not really with it - better than the horrible low I felt the other day though.  I get that sometimes anyway and I hate it.  So I'm hoping I will feel better as things go on.  Have got my first scan on Friday - I almost forgot, can you believe that!  I think it's because time has gone so quickly.  I almost can't believe I am doing an IVF cycle, if that makes sense?

Depending on what day, I could possibly meet up in Central London...that's if I wouldn't be butting in, as I am still pretty new on the thread.  Would understand if that's the case.

Hi to everyone, sorry but I am pretty bad at remembering who has said what - I do remember what has been said though and send baby wishes to you all  
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hunyb - I agree with driver and would have let her know about her son's sc!   I would have seriously blown a gasket!

Driver - very funny text     

Laura b - only waxing because I'm hitting the beach on Friday. Don't want anyone thinking I'm German! (which they always do when I'm abroad  ) 

Night all. Tomorrow will be a crazy day so I may not be able to post until I'm back from my hols on Wednesday. I'll catch up if I can work out how to use my itouch from the hotel 

Lots of love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

sobroody1 said:


> only waxing because I'm hitting the beach on Friday. Don't want anyone thinking I'm German! (which they always do when I'm abroad )


    My DH gets that sometimes too and he absolutely hates it and I can't stop laughing when that happens and he gets even more angry when I laugh!  You Brits!! 

Hunny -   to your MIL! How did you cope with her for 15 year?!!  

Coco: You are more than welcome to come along too hon, don't be silly, you won't be butting in.

Driver: I've had that idea too! Once I saw a pram in a shop with a baby in it but there were no adults around for at least 5 minutes! I've turned to DH and said 'finders keepers'!!! He couldn't get me out of that shop quick enough  as if!!!

night night girls.

Pixx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie75 said:


> Driver: I've had that idea too! Once I saw a pram in a shop with a baby in it but there were no adults around for at least 5 minutes! I've turned to DH and said 'finders keepers'!!! He couldn't get me out of that shop quick enough  as if!!!Pixx


  good to know it's not just me...... 

Night all.


----------



## hunyb

Just popped in to say good morning before I go for my smear test  

Lets hope it's not like this! 




Enjoy!


----------



## Bunjy

HI All
I've not been on here for a while...just watching my profile getting longer and sadder.
Today is my birthday and my 4th BFN via the Lister.
I guess, as most of you will be familiar with, I'm experiencing the negativity, loss, sadness and despair that comes with yet another BFN. I really truly thought it may have worked this time. I had all the in depth tests, a changed protocol etc and just had more hope. Yet this morning I got the same result...
I was on the short cetrotide protocol, 375 gonal f, then steroids, gestone and clexane..had 5 eggs, 3 embryos, 2 were ok at grade 2 to go back in.
I know its so soon to be thinkin like this but I don't know what to do next...do I just go for donor eggs, if so who with, how do you do all that, do I stay with Dr Wren at the Lister. I've had initial consults ARGC, UCH, Guys and been with Chelsfield before. Just don't know. How much of life do we spend trying - we want a family so badly. I know you will be able to relate to this - maybe you have views/advice/ guidance - even a suggestion. Anything would be useful. I am a poor responder even though i was pregnant 4 times in one year - 3 of which were ectopics.
I would be grateful for any feedback, got a day on my own at home - husband at work to think about all this...again x


----------



## hunyb

Hi Bunjy, so sorry to hear your sad news.     It's completely understandable you feel all the things you're feeling right now - it's probably especially worse since it's your birthday my love.  If you only got the result today you are bound to be uncertain about what to do next.  Obviously some of the other girls on here have had a few cycles and might be in a better position than I am to give you advice on where you go from here.  My advice as a complete ivf newbie would be to concentrate on the day to day stuff for a little bit to let your body and above all your heart heal a little.  Try to do something nice for yourself today if you can face it.  You might find that in a few days or weeks you and DH will have a better idea of what you want to do next.

 

xx


----------



## hunyb

Bunjy - I was just reading back through this thread and thought it might be useful for you to get in touch with Malini who has also recently just had a BFN and is thinking about DEs (hope this is ok malini).  She's the queen of positive thinking!   

Hi Malini btw!  
xx


----------



## almond

Hi Bunjy. I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN and on your birthday as well   I relate to all of the feelings you describe (I'm on my 2nd cycle and after some initial hope now have 1 follie and have been given the cancellation speech etc - I know it could be the golden egg but I accept the chances are slim) and I also relate to your dilemma about where to go next -though I think I have reached the decision over the past few months that I dont want to put myself through another cycle like this again. But it is obviously a truly personal decision, only one that you and your DH can make and only you will know when the time is right for you to move on.
I absolutely agree with Huny to give yourself time. The position I have got to hasnt just happened overnight - it has been a process of months leading to this cycle. At the moment you are hurting badly, you have just had another piece of hope cruelly taken away - and it is really difficult to make decisions at a time like that. Any decision I have made about any of this almost seems to have happened to me - you just know when you know, I think. But at the same time I think it is good to start to look at other options - the possibility of DE or adoption has kept me from total despair.
In your case, it does sound like there is hope for the future - 5 eggs and 2 embies is good and a lot of people on here would dream of that. On the other hand, when you have had enough you have had enough. Like I said, not a decision you can make quickly. For me, I know that I have tried everything this cycle - practically every immune test, immune treatment (see my sig), nutrition, acu etc and if I do decide to move on I will do so in peace. 
Dont know if any of that helps. If you want to chat on the phone pm me as I am off work and at home this morn. Take care and thinking of you xxx


----------



## almond

I really shouldnt stray onto other threads and read about other people's eggs and blasts


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Almond sweetheart, it's really heart breaking when you follie count drops during a cycle, and it's really hard to pick yourself up and and stay positive. But you'll make yourself ill with worry. Please try to keep your chin up. You still have a chance all the time you have growing follies there. You're nearly there hun     

Bunjy, I'm so sorry to hear you have had another BFN. Please try to give yourself some time to think through all the options. Going the DE route is something that only you can decide is the right option for you and when the time is right. There are lots of us on this thread at the moment going that route or thinking about it so please stick around and share your thoughts and questions with us  . I'm doing my next cycle at the Jinemed running my own ICSI cycle alongside a donor. So far I have not even managed to get to ET with my own eggs so it is highly unlikely that mine will work but I wanted to give it one more try. Jinemed don't offer donor eggs at their clinic so I will be going over to Cyprus for the second part of treatment. My donor was matched through the Jinemed within 3 weeks. I was shown a photograph and given details of height, weight, age, hair colour and occupation.

Laura, what a nightmare with the pesky fox. We had one in the garden last week. Bella went chasing off after it round and round the garden before it escaped. We're planning on getting chickens soon so I'm worried about the fox situation. Don't think the alarm will be much good here though as I don't want to upset Bella. Good luck with catching yours out.

Pixie and Bugle, thank you both for your input. Romina got back to me last night and I now only need to take the pill for 21 days, 11 days of white pills then 10 days of brown ones. Glad we got that sorted out, I was worrying I would take the wrong ones!

Have a great holiday Anna  

Morning to everyone  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Cuddles to all of you especially Bunjy and Malini   

Almond - honey hang in there darling - I have a feeling you will be getting more than one egg on Monday      

Tracey and Pix and Laura? - I am so sorry I have been so [email protected] and holding up your plan making, I don't know if I am coming or going at the moment so busy at work, not complaining as I asked for more to do as I wanted a distraction but am rather   at the moment. Friday would be great, my mum still can't make her mind up what she is doing so I can't hold you up anymore so can be somewhere for about 6/ 6.30 and if my mum does come I can meet her for dinner later (I think it is unlikely to be honest as she is getting her knickers in a twist about her holiday!! Jesus woman you only have to pack!!!!) So let me know if that suits, next week is pretty horrible for me as I am holding the fort and have loads going on but could maybe do Wednesday    

Love to all - sorry for no more personals xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Hi LW   thank you for your lovely message but am fine I promise - not worried just realistic and open to whatever happens. And positive for the future   V excited about your cycle - hope you will be pg when we do our "camping"! How does it work, will you start stims after the pills ... ? what are the pills for?

Hi Ally - thank you   Lovely to see you here. Sorry work manic - you should be lazy like me and never ask for more work. Hope you are ok and hope get to see you next week x

Forgot to say Anna have a lovely holiday   Hope you are back in time to discuss the next 4 Weddings, I dont know anyone else who watches!!! Hope you are feeling better 

Morning all
xxx


----------



## Malini

Positive thinking, that's funny (but nice that you said it hunyb.  I have cried on and off for 2 days now, and the only thing that calmed me down last night is that dh has started reading DE book to me. 

So sorry Bunjy.  I had my bday on Sunday, BFN on Monday and today I am still thick in grief for my never to be had babies.  I am all done ttc with my own eggs but my case is more dramatically negative than yours - never been pregnant, 2 embryos in 3 cycles of IVF (the latter two with ICSI) and this really clear sense that it is not my path.

Almond - don't do that.  Would you poke chopsticks in your eyes  Stay here with us and remember you have produced more embryos than me in one cycle.  It is all relative.  

I went to the GP y'day to ask for an androgen test.  He said my testosterone was tested in 2006 and was fine and that the gynae I saw that year (Yehudi Gordon - stay away!!!) had declared that with an FSH of 5 and E2 of 197, it seemed I had a good supply of eggs.  He said I didn't need the test as my ovarian reserve was fine and I should stop trying to diagnose myself and listen to the experts.  He clearly hadn't read my file as far as IVF last summer.  I cried.

So, I need a new GP.  Has anyone seen someone to help with POF diagnosis?  Am in London and will pay to be treated kindly.

Help.

Happy hols Anna.  Hope it is lovely.

 to you all.  My head hurts so I can't list properly.  I can't remember to drink my tea atm.

M xxx

PS Katherine, I am half-Indian and so related to your post.  My aunt on that side said that I brought this curse on myself because when she asked me about children right after I was married, I responded that we were considering adoption...and we were after we had our own!


----------



## hunyb

Malini - your aunt sounds delightful!    Why are some people so mean? . Sorry if I implied you were just fine and dandy hun, I know you wont be - I just remembered your post the other day sounding so forward thinking. Your DH sounds like a sweety btw! 

I had a similar issue with a GP who (surrounded by pictures of her own kids....obviously) 2 and a half years ago refused to refer us for further tests on the basis of a private AMH test I had done in Sheffield (which came back at 0.2 even then ) because she said that she hadn't read any 'evidence' that AMH was an accurate predictor of IF problems and we hadn't even started trying at that point. She gave us the whole 'try and relax' and 'wait and see' speech and made us wait a whopping 18 months before she would refer us on for treatment!   
IVF docs have now said that we definitely  should have been referred back then based on those results and if we had been we would have been in a much better position now as my FSH level is much higher! 
What is it with GPs who think women are self-diagnosing neurotics! Is it that hard for them to believe that the patient might actually know their own body better than they do - after all we see and feel our bodies ever single day! Damn them all I say!   

Sorry can't advise you to a better GP as I'm a northern lass whcih I think would be a difficult commute for you!  

Keep your chin up xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Malini    

Almond, good girl, I hope you really are alright or I shall bring forward the camping weekend and you will have to endure builders, dust, no kitchen, no family bathroom, a mud pit outside the back door and a film of thick white dust over everything you touch. What kind of punishment is that?!   On a positive note from here though, the builder hasn't turned up today, hooray, and the multitask boys are fitting the kitchen whilst painting in between, even bigger hoorays. We have a real kitchen sink plumbed in today   The worktop is the last thing we will order though so we have a temp cover on the units at the moment but soon we will have a cooker   I've forgotten what it's for and how to use it  

My next cycle is am estrogen priming cycle. It was supposed to be last month and hence I was taking estrafem from CD14 last month. But when I started heavy bleeding on CD19, it was cancelled. I bled for 8 days in the end. The pill I am taking this next month is cycloprogynova. This pill is normally used for HRT but it it also an alternative for the estrogen priming protocol. The clinic thinks this one should regulate me better. My next AF is due this weekend so let's see what my body is up to this month. It's gone a bit peculiar. I spotted 4 days late 2 bleeds ago then I bled heavily on CD19 last month and this month I don't think I ovulated. Then 2 days ago I got loads of EWCM which I normally get when I ov (normally on CD11) yet that was CD21. Who knows what's going on.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## hunyb

Quick question.....is anyone taking DHEA?  I've been taking 75mgs every day for the last few months and told my cons who said although he couldn't endorse it he had no problem with me continuing to take it.  I seem to vaguely remember something someone said on here (or it could have been another thread) about stopping taking it 6 weeks before treatment starts?  Anyone know anything about this?  I can't find anything on t'internet.

Ta!
xx


----------



## almond

Good morning Malini   I am still angry with your GP       Quite apart from the reliance on the useless gynae, did he not realise it is now 2009, and not 2006? I dont have anyone to recommend (some definites to avoid, but you know those already), but I am sure somebody will. I am thinking of you all the time and I hurt for you   But I do believe you and DH will get there and will be the most amazing parents. This pain will be a memory one day, that I promise x

LW - I am laughing at my punishment   fab news re your kitchen! That's great you have the Jine doing the EPP for you. I'm sorry your body is all over the place, I hope the pills get things back on track. I really feel excited for you x

Huny - good God woman, you do seem to get some [email protected] remarks thrown at you! I understand that GPs do not have detailed knowledge of IF - what makes me angry is when they act as if they do. They must realise surely that even if they have picked up some anecdotal information or some experience, it is going to be patchy and not the full picture. Not referring someone to an expert on the basis of their own knowledge is just plain wrong! My GP has been great and referred us really quickly, but then again I did have gynae problems going back over 10 yrs so I suppose she didnt have much choice!

Sorry dont know answer to your dhea question

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Bunjy - this is a very personal decision but as everyone else says don't rush into the idea of DE and don't cave in to pressure.  And now is not the time to be making any decisions.  I know the ladies here will totally understand the trauma of repeated failed cycles but you may feel differently once you have gathered your strength.  Alos, looking at your profile this has been a long, tough journey for you so far but you still got 5 eggs and a couple fo embies, which is a decent result so it seems a little premature to be assuming that DE is suddenly going to deamatically increase your chances.  You seem to be doing just fine - you have just been unlucky.

Almond - step away from those disappointed with 8 eggs and only 5 blasts or something!!  You have to remember that only the end result matters.  Our Miranda started off as a prospective egg sharer before she was unexpectedly found to be a PR so she was on a thread with a load of ladies getting oodles of eggies!  And yet Miranda was the first to actually get pregnant!! And my sister Kate was successful on her very first IVF, which most people with far, far more eggs are not.  Plenty of people get loads of eggies and blasts but their cycles are unsuccessful.  And plenty of others get very few eggs but succeed.  You really cannot tell so don't let the other threads depress you.

Anna - nearly 38 years young!  the bliss gloves are definitely worth a try!  Enjoy your hols if we don't hear from you - you so deserve a break!

Laura - funny you should mention M&S; we had roast chicken from them last night so that I could be fairly certain not to mess up again!

HunyB - you are more diplomatic than me (and it seems others here).  Following that remark, I would have told her about her precious son's contribution to the IF issues pretty promptly!  I understand DH is sensitive but, seriously, I am sorry you are getting "the blame" for this.  Love the thought of level of poshness being a factor in IF.  Maybe it could become a fallback for clinics when they don't really know the problem like age is now.  So rather than being fed the line "the trouble is that in women over 35 and especially over 40…" you'd get clinics saying things like "the trouble is than in people who are a bit common and especially in the seriously chavvy…"  With DHEA I believe the CHR protocol is to take it right up until you get a BFP!  

Driver - glad the CBFM is up to high today!  I am so pleased for your colleague; it must be nice to buy something for someone like her who has been through so much to have her baby.          

CocoRuby - good luck with the scan tomorrow.  Remember to let us know how it goes.

Pixie - my DP sometimes gets mistaken for a German and he is none too flattered either!! 

LW - glad you got hold of Romina ok; sounds like you are gearing up for your cycle nicely now!

Ally - good to see you; life seems hectic!

Popsi - hello wedding invite creation guru!

Malini - I just cannot believe your aunt!! She makes hunyb's MIL look sensitive and compassionate!  I am also so sorry about your GP - I hate it when they are so incompetent!  And a decent doc is never scared about you doing your own research cos if you get it wrong then they know enough to discuss it and explain things to you.  I hope you are ok today.    

love to Steph, Anne G, Kate, Anna of C, Beachy, Nix (where are you?), Zuri, Purple, Tracey, Heapy, Donkey, LV and anyone else I have missed.  

Just to let you know that Kara76 who posts here sometimes is now on the 2ww.  Her cycle was cancelled last time but this time she got 6 eggs in the end and 2 fabulous embies! Good luck Kara!

I am feeling angry at some clinics/docs today.  There was an FF member (I won't post the name obviously) who posted here very very briefly but moved away to other threads and I looked her up to see how she was doing.  She seemed sweet and a bit naïve to me, probably because she was young.  She is 29 and had "high" FSH (don't know exact figure) and AMH of just over 8 pmol/l (not too bad, maybe slightly low for her age but essentially absolutely fine for IVF). AF still regular.  Her first cycle was abandoned due to poor response. On her second she got 2 embies (can't remember how many eggs) but a BFN.  Her clinic (not one of the best in my view) immediately blamed her egg quality and advised donor eggs abroad and she dutifiully went with it.  She got 3 embies through a donor (only one more than she managed herself) and a BFN.  I do feel this lady was pushed into DE WAY too early.  I'm not saying she has as many eggies as your typical 29 year old but I think she would still have a decent chance with her own eggs maybe with a different protocol and some clinic has tossed her aside and sent her off for DE abroad presumbaly so she doesn’t "damage" their stats.  Thank god the ladies here are bullish and don't just cave the first time they hear the DE speech but get a second opinion on it and seriously consider their positon before taking that route.  If my sister had just accepted the first opinion on this issue then Oilver and Emily wouldn’t be here as her first clinic told her that her only chance was with DE.  This lady was more vulnerable to thinking doctors must know best and I feel angry that she was treated in this way and that her eggs have got the blame without any real evidence (note the embie number and result were similar with DE).  It just makes me so angry.  I just hope there are some other factors I don't know about. Sorry to rant.


----------



## almond

LittleJenny said:


> Love the thought of level of poshness being a factor in IF. Maybe it could become a fallback for clinics when they don't really know the problem like age is now. So rather than being fed the line "the trouble is that in women over 35 and especially over 40&#8230;" you'd get clinics saying things like "the trouble is than in people who are a bit common and especially in the seriously chavvy&#8230;"


----------



## hunyb

> you'd get clinics saying things like "the trouble is than in people who are a bit common and especially in the seriously chavvy&#8230;"


  

Well I used to be chavvy but now I'm well posh!   You crack me up!

You always know just the right things to say LJ! 

It's not that DH is particularly sensitive (well he is a bit bless him! ), it's just that he is much stronger than me at letting what she says run off his back - whereas I cave after 10 minutes. I would not do well under interrogation!


----------



## Coco Ruby

morning - well, afternoon really.

LittleJenny, I agree with your rant about how useless clinics can be.  I am convinced that for some (most?) of them, this is all about the money and their stats.  I went to one clinic - in London - and this was when my amh was around 14 and FSH under 7, and because I was 41, they said I was a good candidate for Gift and wouldn't do IVF...so I wasted a fair amount of money with appointments, scans and tests as I don;t believe Gift is worth the paper it's written on...

Almond, I am keeping everything crossed for you!

Malini, your Aunt sounds like an ignorant  !  Ignore her if you can, she is talking complete rubbish.  And your GP - when was he trained, the dark ages?!  Deffo find someone else, can you get a list of your local GP's on your local NHS website?

Hi to all.  Still have a headache today.  Feel a bit numb about the scan tmrw....I have to admit I am not feeling very positive about the tx...don't know why, haven't even got to ec yet!  I am eating well though and trying to think +ve thoughts...

Hope everyone is ok today
x


----------



## almond

Hi CR   It is natural you would feel anxious about the scan, but try and stay positive (a bit rich coming from me I know!) It is really early days in the cycle so wait and see. Also you said before you were feeling down from the drugs etc which will be clouding how you feel re the treatment. Good luck to you for tomorrow x


----------



## hunyb

for your scan tomorrow coco-ruby!


----------



## Coco Ruby

oh thanks Almond and hunyb!  Your kind wishes make me feel better already    

I think I just don't want to get my hopes up too much really
x


----------



## Jumanji

Coco - try not to worry too much about the scan.  Your FSH is still very good and I honestly don't think your AMH is too bad; I would still lend some emphasis to your result in January because i am more and more convinced that AMH does fluctuate.  I have seen too many people have AMH results go up and down.  Sorry you had such a bad time at a previous clinic - bound to make you a bit more nervous now I think.  Just hang in there and see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

 &  all around.

Just a quickie - really sorry if I've missed anything important. My assistant is off for 2 days  and I've got A LOT going on so haven't had chance to read back yet.

We are now meeting tomorrow at 6/6.30pm. *Almond/Laura/Coco* are you still OK to join us tomorrow? Thinking of somewhere around Southbank or central London. Any suggestions/preferences? I doubt we can book anywhere but I can try.

Pix xx


----------



## hunyb

Heapey    - only problem is my temperature is usually all over the place anyway and varies quite a lot from hour to hour.  My poor DH could be run ragged with this gadget bless him!  "Now!"......."sorry my mistake"... "ok definitely now!"... ...."sorry, I thought we had it that time!"       Although it could be a really good way to get more  !  

Sorry - went a bit crazy with the smileys!

x


----------



## LV.

Hey girls.

Has anyone done much research on IVM? I know Oxford are licensed for this in the UK. My friend sent me thins and I thought the PR bit was interesting

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/522444_7

It seems it might eliminate frying the few precious egglets we have, cheaper too. I will be consulting Dr Google when I have some more time but wondered if anyone had already had a peek around?

Just sneaking on - flat is almost packed up and very echoey. Quite sad to be saying farewell to this place and London, feeling quite emotional - if walls could talk and all that! Don't get me wrong, I'm excited to be moving on to new and exciting times but can't help feeling a little nostalgic and also SCARED to be leaving old London town - I've lived here for 13 years - eeeek!

End of an era...

Fish and chips for tea!

Love to all and hope to be able to catch up properly soon, although something tells me I'll be knee deep in boxes for a while yet

LadyV xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hunyb.  I have never heard of stopping dhea 6 weeks before treatment starts.  some say you might as well stop after EC as it will have done its job by then.

Coco - good luck for your scan tomorrow

LV.  Are you moving far out of London?  I think it is always sad to leave somewhere you have lived for a while.

Malini. What DE book did you get in the end? I hope you find a nice new GP soon.

I am looking forward to seeing Pixie and Ally tomorrow, and anyone else who can make it.


----------



## almond

Hi all

Pix / Ally / Tracey and anyone else meeting - I would love to see you all but am going to see how sociable I feel after my scan tomorrow  I have got a couple of your mobile nos. so will update by text if not on here  

Ladyverte - said it on ** but good luck with the move! So exciting. Will look forward to seeing pictures. Are you going to be far out of London? I cant view that article you posted, be interested to see what else you find

Heapey - interesting! Except I dont understand why it warns you when your temp rises - I thought you had already ovulated by then? I'm with Huny tho, mine is all over the place and my days of temp taking are thankfully over - too stressful!

I am back from seeing Mr Gorgy and my NKs have gone up and the latest tests show they are resistant to IVIG and intralipids. I am developing a theory that taking high levels of stims can produce a certain immune response in some PRs - the stim drugs have doubled one of my readings despite steroids and tests before tx showed my immunes were treatable - so I am hoping this latest news wont affect prospects of DE success if this one doesnt work out. As to this cycle, Mr Gorgy thinks he would need to try intralipids and IVIG and even then may not be enough - but we have agreed no more immune tx unless we get an embie and even then only intralipids unless and until I get a BFP (IVIG really expensive).  

Good luck to Coco Ruby for your scan tomorrow   Your name makes me think of chocolate - but then again, what doesnt?  

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening all!

Thanks to all for the good wishes - I just don't know what to feel at the moment, I am worried that they are going to say 'no follies, go home and take up knitting..'    Rotten headache too, probably worry!  I don't feel anything either - don't feel bloated, or any twinges or anything.  Not sure if that's good or not?

Would r like to meet up - I think as Almond says, it depends on what happens with the scan really.  I can pm someone with my mobile, if someone wouldn't mind pm'ing me with their number?  What's the plan for meeting?

I think everything reminds me of chocolate Almond    Actually, I chose the 2 names coz are potential baby girls names, if I ever get that lucky...sad, aren't I?!

LadyV, where are you moving to?  I often think I'd like to get out of London but not sure where else I'd like to live apart from abroad from a while, but try dragging dh out of London...


----------



## laurab

Oh tomorrow, I'm east and have to wait for tim to get home before I leave.  Is it drinks or grub? Hopefully I can make it, can I have a mobile number from someone too? 

LJ- I can't agree with you more, I remember being told on my first ever stim scan that I would need an egg donor... just like that! And on my follow up after abandoned cycle I wanted to try again and as he passed me the prescription he said that it was a waste of time!!   Keep meaning to write to him!

Huny - The Jinny told me to take it up until EC day, are you thinking of Mir as she stopped it early as was taking the pill and felt there was a reaction with them?

I feel so behind with everyones news... hopefully you will all fill me in tom.


----------



## hunyb

Hey laura, that might have been what I read - who knows?  I can only recall about 10% of what goes in these days!  Were you taking 75mgs or 100mgs a day?  I read somewhere you could take up to 100mgs daily and since I don't have any side effects on 75 (other than being permanently horny....sorry tmi!) i was thinking of upping my dose.
x


----------



## laurab

Huny I just took 50mg as I was only 32 and the 75mg is for people about 40 I think.  You can get your levels checked but I thinkk 75mg will be fine. Not sure if you can overdose with it??  I had no symptoms except more EWM and more horny! (maybe I should try taking it again!!!), so think the horniness is a good sign its all working ok.


----------



## Pixie75

Laura how come your signature still shows you 32 then!  

Huny I was prescribed to 75mg a day - 25mg x 3 a day so that's fine as long your levels are OK. You need to get your androgen index checked at your GP.

Coco - will PM you.

Almond/Laura - Sent you both a message on **.

[fly]Where is Anne & Purps?[/fly]

knackered! night all!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi  - no personals but just wanted to send a  to all!

Vivvy is wonderful  she now weighs 9lb  - she has had to have treatment on her belly button as she has an umbilical granuloma (where the cord falls off but doesn't heal/cells carry on growing) she is such a happy little thing she was even smiling and cooing up at the GP as he burnt it off with silver nitrate!  we have to go back for more next week. Am hoping she will be as agreeable when she has her first jabs in a couple of weeks - dreading it!  She was crying earlier because she had a bad case of hiccups and she had her first tear roll down her cheek, and it made me cry too!  hormones! 

Not sure if any of you remember minttuw who used to post here - guess Tracey may have come across her - but I spotted elsewhere that after 4 negative cycles with her own eggs she just got a  with DE at CRM 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend   

XXXXXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie75 said:


> [fly]Where is Anne & Purps?[/fly]


My thoughts exactly, come back lovely ladies


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR...

Hope you're all ok, thinking of you all..Steph love your latest photos x

I'm ok, just got a bug so planning a quietish day, nipping to the farm shop and supermarket then nothing else planned for once...


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Our lovely Anne has been sick since Wednesday and still off work today.   She said she’s got sickness, headache and sweats but doesn’t think she’s got the pig flu cos her temp is fine. She sends her love to everyone. Here are some   for you sweetie, hope you feel better soon. 

Purps: Sorry darling, I forgot you were on a business trip.  

Alls/Tracey and maybe Laura/Almond & Coco - Looking forward to seeing you tonight ladies.  

Driver – Morning  

Heapey: Daily Mail    Did you read the stupid article they did on Organic food not being any more nutritious than any other food? Durrr!!!  

Beach: Hope you feel better hon – up your vit C intake. Enjoy your quite day. 

LJ:   

Laura: Shaved your armpits yet?  

Almond: Hope your scan goes well sweetie.  

Lots and lots of love to EVERYONE else.

Pix xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Anne, get better soon  

Morning Pixie nohut  

Almond, wishing you lots of luck with your scan today, thinking of you     

Beachy, hope you're feeling better soon  

Steph, Vivvy is just scrummy, she's so wide eyed and curious and always smiling! You always look so well presented and glam too, being a mummy suits you!

Huny, I was recommended to take 75mg right up to egg collection. I've got the ovaries of a 55 year old so if DHEA goes on your age, I should be on masses more   Since I've been on DHEA my skin has not been great and I have had a little bit of facial hair growth, I'm so attractive at the moment, not!

LV, congratulations    you must have your new home keys by now, thinking of you today as you move house. A new chapter for you.  

Laura, I saw the pictures of your chipper last night and was had such a giggle at their delighted chocolatey faces, gorgeous pictures!

Had a bit of a mixed day yesterday. The multitask boys have fitted the new sink and the cooker which was fantastic. But the builder had previously cracked a pipe in the kitchen that supplied the barn and lab and forgot to cap part of the pipe. As a result the whole barn got completely flooded yesterday, the washing machine and drier were under 2 inches of water. I blew my top and we called him 5 times from my mobile but he didn't answer (he doesn't turn up very often these days). So we tried calling from a different phone and got hold of him first time.    Still no insurance settlement from the first flood and now this   If I wasn't so buoyant about having a partly fitted kitchen, I would have poked his eyes out yesterday (I'm learning from you lot).

LW x x x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi Anne

Nice to see you back, I missed your posts!  Ihope you are feeling better?

Pixie, not sure where you are planning on meeting tonight?  Work isn't going that well at the moment - manic - but I will try to make the meeting, if you can maybe pm me with the details?

Well, I had my first scan after beginning stimming today (am on day 6 of 300 menopur).  THe sonographer was lovely.  Apparently I have one small on the right (which is the poorest responding side) and 4 on the left but they are all under 10mm.  She said she was pleased with this.  The nuse who took my bloods said it was good, considering my age.

But I feel a bit upset this morning after the scan and not sure why.  I think I was maybe expecting them to say - look, 16 follies! - which I know is ridiculous, as I've already had 2 x OST's and I got 5 follies each time with that.  I just feel quite down, a bit like I've failed at the first hurdle   Have I

Sorry, don't mean to upset or annoy anyone.  Hope u r all ok today

xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

sorry for terrible spelling!


----------



## H&amp;P

Coco - Your scan sounds excellent to me, 5 follies and I would say 10mm on day 6 is also good, you don't want them to get too big too quickly or the eggs inside won't be mature.  , it took me 16 days to get 3 follies big enough for EC on 450 menopur. keep up the  .


----------



## laurab

Coco - I alway get  a few on only one ovary, you have potentially 5 there which is fab and they often miss them this early, even if they don't thats still great.... could be a lot worse... BUT as you say we always hope we are going to get a huge crop but as you know a huge crop doesn't mean a BFP... a few good ones is all you need.

Anne and Beachy - Hope you girls better soon.  

I've had a look at were we are meeting tonight... bit worried it looks posh... since having the chippers none of my old clothes fit and I've only bought some jeans so bit worried you guys will all look glam and and I'm look lke a sack of spuds.   Insecurity has set in!

Kisses x


----------



## Pixie75

LW: Yes poke them in the eye – they deserve it!   Mate I’ve lost the count of problems you’ve had with that house. It would have been much easier/cheaper to get a brand new house! You are such a strong lady - I would have been put into a straightjacket by now!   Not sure how much they help but sending you lots of virtual   
Oh can’t believe our lovely R is our ** friend now! Isn’t she sweet?

Coco: I PM’d you the details this morning - hope you received it. I’d kill for 5 follies hon, chin up – you are doing great!  

Laura: It’s a lovely French restaurant and I chose it because it’s central and I get 25% off the bill. It’s not posh, must be their website hon and I’m sure you look lovely. I’m in jeans and t-shirt and I can mess my hair if you want me to?! All you need to do is to shave your armpits and you are done! Hope you get my not so funny sense of humour!   xx

Pix xx


----------



## laurab

I shaved my pits in the shower this morning! The water wouldn't drain out the plug hole after!


----------



## Pixie75

laurab said:


> I shaved my pits in the shower this morning! The water wouldn't drain out the plug hole after!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Thanks all   I know what you are saying is right, I should feel lucky.  Don't know why I don't but hopefully will feel better later, am starting to already. Driver, I didn't think that it might be best if the follies aren't too mature too quickly, so thanks for that bit of advice.

Pixie, I got your pm- thanks!  I replied - am hoping to meet, depends on work - grrr!

Harris, Georgie, any news??  Fingers are crossed!
xx


----------



## Jumanji

CocoRuby - that is a fantastic result from your scan!  5 follies is absolutely brilliant and they seem at the right size for this stage.  As others have said, they do sometimes miss follies at this point so you may even have a couple of others lurking there which will appear later.  Please do not read the threads which have 25 year old posters fretting cos they "only" have 12 follies or something.  You are doing great.  My sister Kate had 5 follies and you know the result she got.  No reason why it can't be the same for you.  Now try and relax, keep your tummy warm and guzzle milk and brazil nuts! 

Almond - I really hope things go well for you today.  We are all rooting for you.  I'm afraid I don't understand very much about immunes but did you ask Dr. Gorgy about your theory on high stims affecting immunes?

Laura - WRITE to that guy who told you treatment was a waste of time.  If you haven't got time (understandable with 3 babies!!) then send me a quick PM with his name and the clinic name, what he said to you and roughly when he said it.  I will then draft up a letter with a few blanks for you to fill in.  I know it's a pain but these docs should be told when they have given out essentially duff advice so that they are less likely to repeat it.  Love the armpit hair story.  My bikini line sriously needs its monthly wax but I generally get my brows done at the same time and I have to wait for a giant spot right in my brow to subside before I can face the immaculate beauty therapist!

LV - sorry but I don't know anything about IVM.  Don't worry about moving outside London - Oxted is still pretty close!

Heapy - Kate and I had compulsory elocution classes at our prep school (no I am not joking) so we both sound deceptively posh.  No idea why Kate had IF problems - you'd have thought she'd repeated "how now brown cow" enough times to prevent it.  Total mystery.  

Steph - glad Miss Vivvy is a good weight!  Hope the belly button treatment goes well. I think it's sweet that her mummy found her tear so moving.  Thanks for letting us know about minttuw; that is great news!

Driver - hello!

Malini - hi there!

Beachy - glad you have a quiet day planned and I hope the bug goes away; I love farm shops and farmers' markets!  There is a great one near my sister's but she is in beautiful rural Yorkshire - there doesn't seem to be one near me in South London!!    

LW - glad the cooker and sink were successfully fitted at least.  Sorry about the barn flood though - although how lovely to have a barn!!

Pixie - hello Princess!!

Bugle - good luck with EC today.

love to everyone else!

I think Purple is in Scotland but I hope Anne is ok.  And also Nix - is she ok?    

The meeting this evening sounds wonderful.  I do hope everyone enjoys!!


----------



## almond

Hi ladies

Anne / Beachy - hope you feel better soon. Anne - we miss you! xxx

Coco - that sounds like a really good first scan to me. Is early days, so hang in there x

LW - oh bloody hell, so sorry to hear about the flood. Pleased the prospect of the new kitchen has stopped you eye poking. Not that it wouldnt be justified, of course, just dont want you ending up in prison where you def wont be able to enjoy your new kitchen   ..

Steph - LOVE the photos of Vivvy (looked all through them on **) and also thank you so much for the update, I love hearing about her. It is so lovely you stick around here and you give me so much hope for the future, it is really keeping me going 

Laura - I'm sure you look lovely, I think I saw a photo of you on ** and you look gorgeous! (but I dont fancy you dont worry just to be clear!) Glad armpits all shaved and hope you have got some good drain unblocker  

Hi LJ - I did ask yest about my theory and he didnt have much to say - but I think there is something in it as it happened to a fellow PR and both of the same types of NK were raised in both of us. Hope you are ok and havent killed any more fish pies  

As to my scan. The ones on the right have now got to 27 and 22 and there is one on the left at 15. Either they scanned me badly on Wed or the two on the right have grown 9mm each in 2 days. In any case, EC not until Monday so we are likely to lose the 27, but we might get something from the 22 unless it carries on growing at the same rate. The 15 is less likely as on the left which hard to get to (endo). EC today would have been our best chance.

Gone through a whole range of emotions, blaming the clinic, blaming myself for going to the clinic - not helpful thoughts as the last time they did well for me and the Lister told me to go there as they would have done exactly the same thing with me. But going to be honest now - I am not feeling positive and I have a really strong gut feeling that this is an ending for me - but hopefully also the start of a new beginning. Going to go to EC, see what happens and prepared to be surprised, but my strong gut feeling is that this is the last time I am putting myself through this (this is just what is right for me) and it is time to move on. I promise I am ok!! It's all ok, just part of the process - but I just wanted to be honest about where I am at with it xxx


----------



## almond

Oh sorry Pix / Ally / Laura / Tracey / Coco (and anyone else meeting tonight) - I forgot to say - I am totally drained after the past 3 days and cant face going out tonight   Pix, thank you so much for organising it and I am really sorry to muck you around. When this cycle is over would really love to see you all - you ladies are really important to me x


----------



## AoC

Almond, that sucks that they misjudged and the timing's off.        I respect your feeling - sometimes we can recognise key stages in the journey, know what I mean?  Having said, I'm still praying for a good result on Mon.  You're in my thoughts, hon.

Anne, I hope you feel better soon!

Honestly, LW, no-one deserves to go through the mess you've gone through with this building work!  Just hang on to the vision of what it will be like!  I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous... and you'll never be short of dinner party anecdotes!!!      

I've been feeling really rough the last few days.  Nasty back niggles in the ovary area, not constant or severe, but occasionally stabbing pains enough to make me catch my breath, lots of fatigue, and really, really sluggish in the mornings.  Mood all over the place, too.  Then, this morning, loads of (sorry, TMI) ewcm, no pain, less anxiety and feeling much less tired.  Soooooo  I'm thinking I've been growing a follicle or two near or under one of my endometriomas.  

Interesting.  I'm a bit worried it had such a dramatic effect on me (I really felt ill) because that suggests to me my endo's getting worse, but on the other hand, still ovulating, woot!!  Today is CD13....

Well, that's enough of me reminating on my repro system.  

Carry on.

 AnnaofC


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna- great news that you are ovulating  , the littlest things make us happy don't they, but sorry it made you feel so poorly, I actually got a peak on my Clearblue Fertility monitor this morning, the first one ever (well it is only month 2) was so excited I left it on DH's pillow with a note saying to be prepared for me coming home from work   (he was on nights last night and I had to leave for work before he got home this morning  )

Anne G -   hope you are resting up and make a full recovery soon, I promise I am not a stalker I was just worried.  

Almond - I am sorry your scan wasn't as good as you had hoped for  , I will continue to keep everything crossed for you this weekend and will be thinking of you on Monday for your EC, do you have a time?    

Steph - The photos of Vivvy are so beautiful. 

LJ -  

Where oh where is our lovely Nix, we miss you.  

Pixie - Wish I could come to your meet too (I loved meeting the girls on Saturday), I love London (used to live in Harrow when I was 18 - 24) and we haven't been down since Feb (mainly due to my Broken foot), maybe we should try to arrange a big meet up close to Xmas to give everyone time to sort out trains (not that I'm a cheapskate but I far prefer paying £15 for my train ticket rather than £70  ) etc, enjoy this evening.

LW - can't believe you have had more mishaps with your builders.  

Huny, Heapey, Coco, Laura, Purps (sorry forgot you were away   ) -


----------



## Coco Ruby

Thanks ladies

LittleJenny, I forgot your sister had 5 - that does give me a bit of hope.  Don't know why I feel so down - I did read a few 'I only got 12 follies' posts and yes, they were mostly in their 20's and early 30's, not like me - an oldie!

Driver, you are very organised with your bms!  i guess we have to be don't we  

Almond    I can't believe they b*ggered up your scan. can't they collect the 27mm, then wait for the other 2...probably a stupid question, sorry.  I hope all goes well for you, fingers crossed

AnnaofC - sorry you are having a bad time of it, hope you feel better shortly

Pixie - didnt mean to be insensitive about the number of follies I got, sorry... x

Beachgirl - hope you feel better soon, I always find chocolate helps on any occasion!

Hope everyone else ok - harris, hope you are ok?
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Almond honey - don't worry about letting us down that should be the last thing on your mind, we have ALL been there so understand fully how you are feeling. We will of course miss you but there will be plenty more times in the future    I truly hope that this story has a happy ending,  you deserve it so much   

Pix, Laura & Tracey (and maybe Coco?) - Cannot wait to see you all later!! So glad you are coming too Laura - I have been dying to meet you for the last year!!


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies im back at last  

Not had chance to catch up properly yet but just wanted to drop in and say hi  

Will read back tonight and try and do some personals   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle

Almond sounds like your scan was a bit    I had a similar thing last week when thought I'd have to cancel due to a  misdiagnosed polyp!

Hope you all have a lovely evening out!

Had Ec today


----------



## lucky_mum

Lightweight said:


> Steph, Vivvy is just scrummy, she's so wide eyed and curious and always smiling! You always look so well presented and glam too, being a mummy suits you!



  

heeeee @ "always" - you should have seen the state of me when I read this this morning - very bleary eyed, wearing a milk-spattered nursing nighty, my hair like a birds-nest, and with one boob still hanging out where I had forgotten to put it away! 

Definitely more slummy-mummy than yummy-mummy! 

So sorry to read you have had another flood  - hope it is all soon sorted and that you get back on track  you really are due a whacking great heap of good luck hon!   

Hope those of you meeting up tonight have a lovely time - Laura you will look gorgeous whatever you wear, you definitely did last time I saw you! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Almond :   You will be missed tonight hon but like Ally said we all know how you feel. Rest up and let DP spoil you.   

Kate: Welcome back chick, how was your holiday?  

Coco: Don't be silly! I didn't think you were being insensitive.   

Driver: A meet up close to Xmas will be lovely, maybe we should hire a venue and hold a Xmas party?  

Anna: Enjoy your   this weekend. 

Steph : You ARE a yummy mummy but put your boob away, will you!   

Have a great weekend ladies.

Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Sorry not been around, just felt too rough to switch PC on.
Thanks for thinking of me and Pix & Driver for texting me - how lovely of you both  

Have had a quick read and just want to say..

Anna- Happy hols love  

Almond- So glad that you have got to EC- so much love and luck for Monday  

Beachy- Get better soon love  

Tracey- Brillianrt news on the shop    

Kate- Hpe you had a lovely hols  

Driver-     have a GOOD night!!!   Thanks for your message love, and don't be daft, I know you're not a stalker. That's what I love about you lot on here, everyone looks out for each other. My 3D friends don't do that     

Alls, Pix, Coco, Laura, Tracey have a lovely night tonight and please have a  bevvy for me    

I am better than I was, and not been sick since about 1pm so must be on the mend  
And sorry I went AWOL   

Just want to wish you all lovely weekends girls

Lots of love
Me
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Yey - our little Anne is feeling little better  , Now we just need to find our lovely Nix (I can't even stalk her.......  )

Kate - Hope you had a lovely holiday tell us all about it please. (yes I am living vicariously through everyone else's holidays)

I'm still at work and working tomorrow..... boooooooooo

So have a lovely weekend all, I will (well when I'm not at work)   gonna try this   &  & maybe even , mmmm not sure about that last one......   

Wish I was on my way to the meet up , have fun girls.


----------



## hunyb

LJ/traceym/laurab/pixie/LW - thatnks guy for all the DHEA advice.   I'll stick with the 75 mgs then I think up until EC.  It's hard to get advice on this since docs seem to pretend it doesn't exist so I really appreciate the tips!  

Pixie - haven't had my androgen levels checked but cons checked my testosterone levels which he said were fine.  Not sure about asking my GP (who is pants at the best of times!) to check anything else for me after the fiasco I've had with them for the last two years.  I feel fine taking it - except for being permanently randy - not good timing since DH away on a training course!

LW - My skin has been ok so far but as soon as I start to look like magnum PI I'll stop taking it!  

Have a good weekend everyone!

xx


----------



## Donkey

Anne  so glad you're feeling better  

Almond, I saw you on the MrG thread, it's all so confusing isn't it?  Good luck for Monday I have everything crossed    

Driver and Pixie I love the idea of a christmas party  

Kate did you have a good holiday?  Lots of JD and coke?    I go to the S. France next Friday, we're driving down so should be able to to stop when I want.  Good job we didn;t have a holiday booked these last couple of weeks I'd never have made it!

steph - I'm sure vivvy thinks a hanging boob is yummy not slummy    You sound so happy.

Hope the meet up went well, looking forward to our september one I should be fit and well by then.


Hello to hunny, beachy, nix, LJ,tracey, laura, coco, bugle, ally,LW, LV, malini, purps


lots of love xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Think maybe I should get Vivvy one of these, to freak out the old dears in Tesco's? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Billy-dummy-pacifier-Novelty-Front/dp/B000G7WU3W

Laura - think you should buy 3!! 

/links


----------



## Coco Ruby

evening!

Hello Anne, I'm glad you are feeling better, I did wonder where you had disappeared to 

Just had a really nice evening out with Alls, Pixie, Laurab and Traceymohair.  It was really nice to meet them, even though I did feel a bit weird telling the waiter I was there to meet friends and not actually knowing what they looked like    All very nice, glam and young, I am glad to say though!

Am trying to be a bit more +ve about the scan today.  The doc rang me later in the day and said I should increase from 300 to 375 of menopur. Not sure if this is good or not?!  Next scan is Tuesday so am hoping the follies grow and maybe even get some more!

x


----------



## lucky_mum

Where is everybody?? never seen it so quiet on here! 

Coco - 5 follies is great for this stage, as the others said you could have more hiding. On my second cycle I was told on the Friday I had 2 follies and almost cancelled, then had 5 eggs at EC on the Monday - go figure!  Good luck for Tuesday, hope they have all grown evenly, and that you maybe get some more!


----------



## laurab

Yes very quiet!

Was lovely to finally meet you girls, although I wish I had not been quite as eager to drink more wine, me and Ally even went to the pub after and I had to run for the last tube at 12.30.  Felt a little worse for wear today! 

Steph - Them dummies are hilarious!  I may have to get the full set of them!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Coco well done on the follies hun       

Steph those dummies are great bit of deja vu for me as was looking through a friend photos yesterday and found photos ofher little girl at about 5 months old with one in her fisog hilarious   

Laura glad u had a good meet up hun, photos of the chippers are great, they are all growing so quickly.    

Well its d-day here for me.  Day 31 of cycle and exactly 2 weeks after i ovulated    Got a few af pains but really thought she would have been here by now.  Heres hoping and    the witch stays away but really cant see me being that lucky


----------



## Coco Ruby

hi all

I hope the same might happen to me Stephjoy, it would be great to have a few extra follies lurking around that they haven't managed to find yet.  The sonographer did say that on the left (the better side) there were suggestions of follies as well as the 4 that were 'larger' (still under 10mm) - I forgot about those actually!  oo, maybe I might get some more then?  

Slycett, are you going to do a test today then?! Am sending you lots of  .  How exciting and scary!  Best of luck!

I think the ovaries are finally starting to do something anyway.  I've had slight cramps in the left ovary - nothing in the right though, lazy thing!.  Have a heat pad and am definitely feeling 'something' going on there.  Hope they are growing nicely!

Sun is out, so must get out and do something.  Enjoy the weekend all
x


----------



## shortie66

Coco defo not gonna test today hun, think she is on her wicked way so it would just be a waste of money, id rather put another fiver to it and buy a bottle of jd


----------



## Jo Macmillan

slycett said:


> Coco defo not gonna test today hun, think she is on her wicked way so it would just be a waste of money, id rather put another fiver to it and buy a bottle of jd


      

Oh, I know exactly what you mean Kate. But at least doing an EPS is a guaranteed way of making AF appear immediately afterwards.   

Still, I hope you are wrong, and that you need to stay away from the JD for the next 9 months... 

Love to everyone,
jo xx


----------



## shortie66

Jo - me too hunny      Even wore white linen trousers today but the witch still aint shown.  Im sure she will wait till im out in the middle of nowhere without a public toilet in sight and then she'll make her unwelcome appearance.  How u doing now hunny, had a look at anywhere yet?


----------



## laurab

Kate - Hope its your time this month.  

Coco - is it scan tom?  

Hello Jo!

X


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kate, did you have a lovely holiday?   Here's hoping and praying for no AF  

CocoRuby, good luck today hun  

Anna So Broody, how was you break?  

Purps, are you back? 

Anne sweetheart, hope you're feeling back to full health  

Steph the yummy mummy, how little Vivvy doing?  

Laura, I still smile when I see your trio of peas in their pods  

Driver, how was your dirty weekend?  

Morning to everyone else  

Just going to finalise the snagging list for the builder. I hope that tomorrow is the last day we will ever see him again.   It will all be down to our team of multitask boys to finish it up and get the final room plastered. Not there yet but not too far off.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Lightweight hunny how u have coped with all of that i will never know, it would have driven me insane     Glad you are nearly there now it will all be worth it in the end when ur beautiful home is finished.

Hmmm as for me, still no af here, 15 days post ov, far too scared to test    Am going to friends this morning for coffee and hopefully the witch will turn up today so i wont have this worry again tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn

Almond and Coco     
LW - Cannot believe the incompetence of your builders!    

Hi everyone

Greetings from not so sunny Spain! The weather has been v changeable since yesterday, but its still hot and still managing to tan through the clouds. Hotel is a fab little boutique with NO kids (yeah) and the most amazing breakfast (freshly squeezed OJ, and decaff coffee from freshly ground beans) 
Pix the doors the the bathroom are turqoise acrylic..so cool! 

Sadly there are kids, babies and hundreds of bumps outside of the hotel. Many of the spanish families have large broods, I asked DH if he thought they would miss one? Eating outside yesterday I had visions of Kate poking one of the many passing pg women in the eye     

Have missed my puppy terribly, he really is my baby. But he's been having a ball with my BIL. 

Off to the beach.  Back late Tuesday. Will catch up on Wednesday

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - OMG! Do a test


----------



## Jumanji

Hello all!

Coco - your scan still sounds fantastic so please try not to worry too much!  I know I have said it before but most ladies who get more than double Kate's number of eggs at EC do not end up with twins and 2 frosties.  You are really so much better of with fewer of high quality.  At Reprofit (which I think has a 70% success rate with DE) they aim for 8-10 from their DONORS so as not to compromise quality - Steph will correct me if I am wrong but I think that is the case. The increased dose is fine - now that they know you are not an OHSS risk they can up it a bit without worrying - you are still not on the maximum dose so I think you are doing really well!  And the next scan is tomorrow so not long now! 

Almond - very best of luck with EC today; please let us know how it goes.  We are all thinking of you.

Anna of C - glad you are having signs of ovulation!  Hope you have got some   in!

Driver - you too! Hope your peak result on the CBFM was given a suitable follow up appointment!!! 

Ally - hello sweetness! 

Kate - hope this turns out to be your month.  I would do a test! 

Bugle - good luck at ET today! 

Steph - you will ALWAYS be a yummy mummy to us! 

Pixie - hope you had a good weekend! 

Beachy - hope you feel better soon. 

Anne - hope you feel better soon; you have been very much missed.  

Purple - hope Scotland is good! 

Huny - I think 75mg of DHEA should be fine; you can always lower it if you get side-effects!

Donkey - hello! 

Jo - hello there! 

LW - glad some progress is being made on the building front.

Anna - really glad Spain is nice and the no-kids hotel sounds like a great idea!  Don't worry about your puppy - he really will be fine! 

Laura - glad you have a fun evening! 

love to Malini, Zuri, Heapy, HarrisGame, Miranda, Popsi, Tracey, Odette and anyone else I have missed. 

I'm really pleased the meet up went well and that everyone had a good time!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Kate - yes, I agree with Anna - do a bloody test! I'm starting to get a little excited for you - how good would that be?!

As for my plans - I'm a bit peed off to be honest. After much soul searching, researching and debating we finally decided we would do what we needed to do to get ourselves on the waiting list for a DE cycle at Reprofit for sometime next year. However, i cannot get a response from them still. I have emailed Stepan who passed my questions onto his assistant who he said would contact me. This was 3 weeks ago. I've chased up and up (various different people)and still no response.  . I know this sounds weird, but part of me is thinking, this is a sign, that it's not meant to be after all. How stupid is that?!   But another part of me thinks, I'm not sure I would want tx there if this is the standard of their communication - how frustrating would this be int he middle of a tx cycle... But i know other people haven't had the same problem, it's just me it seems     Now back to thinking about contacting a clinic in Cyprus - I had a really prompt reply from Romina about this before.

I've just eaten a yummy Double caramel Mini Magnum. And am contemplating a second. Must be pre-menstrual!

love,
jo xxx

PS Hi Laura! (and chiplets>) Oh, and hi LJ!


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies!

All back, had Scotland last week then brought mum and nephew & neice down here for few days and never got near the computer!

How are you all?

So jealous at all you lovely ladies meeting!!! Next time I must come  

Love and hugs to all

KAte test hunny if only to shut us lot up  


Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

How amazing was the weather at the weekend. It makes such a difference, doesn’t it! We’ve done loads; I’ve hardly been home since Friday night!  

Kate: Do a test hon, don’t give yourself hard time. It’s awful waiting, not knowing what's going on. Hope this is your time.   

Anna: Wow your hotel sounds lovely, enjoy your holiday hon.  

Anne: How are you feeling today sweetie?  

Ally:  

Almond: EC today? I hope it goes really well.    We missed you on Friday.  

Coco: Hope your scan goes well today.  

LW: Have you poked any of those builders in the eye yet?  

Laura/Coco/Ally/Tracey: I really enjoyed your company on Friday ladies. It was so much fun. Hope to do that again.  

Tracey: We went to West Wittering as well on Saturday.   I looked out for you but gosh how busy was it?!   Loved it though, well didn’t go in the water, didn’t think it was very inviting – not quite the Mediterranean!, but even laying on the beach was fab!

Jo: I’m with you on that clinic. They don’t sound very professional, ditch them and go elsewhere – I would and have done in the past!  

LJ: I’ve had a great weekend thanks honey. I even spent time with my friend and her IVF twins. They are so lovely, one of them fell asleep on my lap and it was such a nice feeling. I’m getting too attached to them maybe it’s not a good idea after all?! How about you? How was your weekend?  

Purps: Welcome back honey.  

Hello and love to everyone else.

Pix xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello everyone    

Anne - just texted you little one - oooh got one back, glad you are feeling better darling   

Laura, Pix, Tracey and Coco - was so so lovely to see you on Friday and Pix to speak to you yesterday - thanks so much for your unending support you lovely lovely lady      

Almond - honey - how was EC??       

Jo Mac - well done honey - I am sure this response sounds out of character from Reprofit. Maybe ask some people on the Repro thread and see what their experiences have been and also Steph should be able to help. I really hope this is just a blip and that you will be on that waiting list soon       

As for me I haven't had my period since April and am getting pretty downhearted about it so I have just made an appointment with Zhai, going to do another 3 months or so of acupuncture and herbs (just ticking things off the list really, don't expect a miracle if I am honest) and then must really really give up on this particular avenue and try my next step the immunes testing (may do concurrently) and then the HRT. 

My weekend was really up and down. Had lovely night with girlies, then on Saturday went out for a walk with Ben to buy some bits and pieces as I was baking a pud for a friends dinner party. We were in Waitrose and I heard ben round the corner had bumped into a couple we know (he works with Ben and they have a little one year old), we used to see alot of each other before they had their little one. I was feeling good so I ran round the corner and threw my arms around her neck and realised that I had bumped into her bump. I was paralised with fear, I  had no idea she was pregnant as Ben had kept it from me. Everyone went silent and I just stood there trying not to cry. Then she made an excuse like "oh i must let you get on with your shopping" and I just said "yes" and just walked off! I was so humiliated as I know that Ben has talked to this colleague and just felt like they must have been thinking "oh sh!t she obviously didn't know and here we are pregnant again when she is infertile" arghhh I wanted the ground to open up. I said nothing like congratulations or anything, they must think I am such a wierd rude cow!! I cried all the way home and then Ben and I had a HUGE row, I only started making the pud a couple of hours before we were due to leave (pear and almond tart - river cafe book - I recommend highly   - so if you are ever in a pressurised situation and need to cook a pudding through endless tears, this one is the one, it seems you can't c0ck it up!!!!). The evening at friends was great in the end but boy was I exhausted from all that emotion.

Hope this week is kind to us all.

A xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Ally sweetie!!

   

FOr you sweetie

SXxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Ally hun, I'm so sorry. What an awful situation to be in. You did well to hold in your emotions.    

I just had a horrendous meeting with the builders insurance company. They made an appointment to come here this morning to talk about a final settlement figure. They turned up and said that in light of all the information they had collated that it was clear that the claim was grossly overinflated and that we had lied on several occasions and therefore the insurance company were refusing to pay out anything. Fortunately DP and I had had a 'what if' scenario conversation last night so we were well prepared and immediately responded by saying that we would be suing and should we sue the builder or the insurance company. He said it was very costly and it would never go to court as Axa would settle out of court. (The claim now stands at £21k)

He proceeded to tell us about our 'lies' and how much their assessors said we had overestimated (the library where part of the plastered ceiling has fallen down we claimed £2400 for, he claims we can get it done for £300, our claim was all from official quotes. He also accused us of claiming for re wallpapering the room and seeing as it wasn't wallpapered before that the claim was void, we promptly took him into that room and showed him the existing wallpaper, he shut up). The room is 7mx4m, the materials alone will cost far more than this, let alone labour         He stormed off to interview the 'housekeeper' we employed to look after the house when we were away who witnessed all of the building work and flooding and cleared up most of the mess when we were in Turkey. She's just callled us to say he was charming and polite and said what honest people we were and how the insurance company should settle.      

 I think I'm about to burst.

Pixie nohut   AF didn't show up at the weekend as it should have so haven't been able to start those pills yet

Kate, I'll send you a pee stick if you don't test today  

Purps, welcome back  

Jo, Romina was away for a few days last week but she's back now. She found me a donor in three weeks and there's no waiting list in Cyprus I think. Let us know how you get on  

Morning everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Ally: Well done for booking an appointment to see Zhai hon. Don’t be put off by how stand offish she is cos you just need her herbs and not her friendship!   I really think she is great. As I mentioned to you those herbs made a lot of changes to my cycle so hopefully the next step will be getting a bump!   You know what my thoughts are on that incident. I know Ben was only trying to protect you by not telling you that she was pregnant but had you known before you wouldn’t have got hurt as much as you did or maybe you could have even avoided her but whatever is done is done and who gives a t.o.s.s. about what others think of you – we LOVE you and we know you ARE NOT A RUDE COW!  

LW: I just want to say ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH            !! Oh I feel better now! You and DP have so much patience   . Really hope this was the last hurdle and you get your money back from that stupid company. 
Re AF - How late are you?  

xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Ally, I totally understand why you were so upset! Grr, men are so thoughtless aren't they! Although I would imagine he would say he was trying to protect you... Big hug for you    

I have posted on the Reprofit thread and got some contacts from there, but sadly still no response. And frankly, I don't feel inclined to chase anymore........

LW - sorry about your awful meeting  . Thanks for the info re. Romina. I didn't realise there's no waiting list there. But we don't have any money at the moment, so it will have to be next year. Although if I did have the money I would be there NOW! I have well and truly got my head around DE, accepting that a natural BFP just aint gonna happen. Sorry LW, I don't think I've been keeping up with your tx progress - is that your next step, a DE cycle?

Hi Pixie  

jo xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oops, meant to say Hi PURPS!!!! Welcome back lovely.


----------



## Overthemoon

Only 1 day late but had slight cramping since beginning of last week which is why I panicked over getting the pill information for last week, I thought I was going to be early. The month before I was 4 days late then last month I had an 18 day cycle. This month I am now on CD26. I am normally a 25 day-er. I'm relieved though, I had planned my next tx for Sept after my uni course and my sisters wedding and needed 30 day on the pill. Now Romina wants me to take it for only 21 days so if AF had been early, it would have clashed with my sister's wedding and my family would never forgive me.

Jo, I want to give my eggs one more blast so I'm doing a parallel DE cycle next month. I'll start in Istanbul and fly out to Cyprus for EC if there are any to collect. If we don't get any embies (and so far we never have by IVF) then we'll use the donor's. If we do, then we'll freeze the DE embies and put my own back.

LW xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh, that sounds like a really good plan LW. So you get to have another go with your own eggs, but it takes the pressure off I guess as you will definately have some embryos to go in. I love that idea. Sounds expensive though - if I can afford it I may try that plan too then. I hope it all goes well for you -    

love,
jo xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Jo, the total cost for my own ICSI + donor ICSI + my and her medication is £5300 (an own egg ICSI is £2300 inc medication, a DE ICSI is £3000 inc medication). Flights, hotel and food are on top of that. I paid far more than this on my first ICSI at the Lister and I felt the treatment at the Jinemed was outstanding, especially compared to the UK clinics and procedures I have experienced.

LW x x x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

£5300!!!! Wow, that's really good. I may have a new plan.......


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Thanks for all your messages etc, I feel very loved    

Was Almond having EC today? 

Sounds like you London lovlies had a brill night on Friday   

LW- WTFF This is a nightmare for you    

Everyone else ok?


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all  - just a flying visit (haven't read back) as am on my way out again - Ophelia's waters went at 6.15am and so she went into hospital (after over 20 hours in pain and having been sent home from hospital before) - will let you know when I hear more news and am back again to post it!


----------



## Pixie75

Woo hoo the ikkle one is back!  How are you feeling sweetie? 

Katherine: Zhai is a Chinese herb/TCM doctor and she’s brilliant at what she does – www.zhaiclinic.com 

LW: Phew! I know how stressful it gets when you try to get the timing right especially when our AF’s go bonkers! Mine has been all over the place since my last tx. It was between 21 -23 days and only 3 days bleeding but this month I’ve had – TMI - FULL flow for 5 days so I’m hoping it’s all back to normal now. 

Hi Steph!    Good luck Ophelia.   

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Steph- Good luck ophelia  

Pix- Hi love, I feel better in as much as I'm not being sick but I still have awful diahrrea (prob spelt wrong!!) it's been 3 weeks now and I have a feeling that the herbs are a bit to blame as last week I stopped them cos I was so sick- started again yesterday and it's back with a bang.
You ok love?


----------



## Little Me

.... Just spoke to my chinese herb lady and she said that my "poo" problem  sounded serious   and to stop taking them till I have my appointment on Friday!
Blimey, if it's not one end, it's the other


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies  

Just a quick update no need to test as af has started slowly but surely    At least i aint wasted a tenner on a test which i would have done this time last year   

Be back later for a catch up, just didnt wanna leave u all hanging on


----------



## Little Me

ahh Kate


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sorry to hear that Kate - don't you just hate it when Af is late and you start to get that little glimmer of hope..... 

Hi Anne - sorry to hear you've been ikky.


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond, how are you lovely? How did it go today, did you have EC   

Anne, poor you, keep drinking lots of water   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    big hugs hun, a tenner towards your JD x


----------



## shortie66

Thanx girls    know it was a long shot but couldnt help getting my hopes up just a tiny ickle bit


----------



## Donkey

Anne good to see you back, sorry your not 100% just yet  

Ally, how awful    It's such a horrible situation, we know that you are kind and thoughtful and not a rude cow!  

Welcome home purps  

Kate sorry the witch has arrived, however sensible we are there's always that little hope  

Hi LJ - hope your pregnancy is going well  

LW I don;t know how you keep going, you're amazing    My sister had a flood at the weekend in the flat that she rents out.  The main water maoin burst and has ruined nearly  every room (she is the ground floor).  I hope her insurance company is better than yours.

Dh has just gone to casualty - he has nade a large, deep cut in the palm of his hand which clearly needs stitches.  between the 2 of us we should reserve a seat - we were only there 3 weeks ago with me  

Love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me, just out of bed still groggy after ec and not sure what I typing   Just read back and thanks so much for all your good wishes

Erm - bit of a shock - I got 7 eggs   No idea where they came from after the scans last week and the should we go ahead with only 1 speech on Wed. With an FSH of 21 on day 1 of my cycle and my amh I think they have used up my supply of eggs for the year! You wont be surprised to hear am not getting carried away yet - we have no idea what quality they are and after everything that has happened this cycle I am not going to get excited yet (sorry!) Not expecting anything feels a bit safer ...

Ally   I'm so sorry you had to have that experience, how absolutely agonising and horrendous. I would have been beside myself. Dr Z is really good and it is great you are going to her, bit scary but she certainly knows what she is doing. I think it is a really good move for you  

Kate   Wish AF had stayed away

LW   so sorry about the insurance [email protected], so unfair and not what you need

Anne - poor you, hope you feel better  

Pix / Laura / Ally / Tracey / CR - so glad you had a good time on Fri, really sorry I couldnt come, was thinking of you all

Sorry no more personals ladies but I cant remember what I have read. Love to you all 
xxx


----------



## laurab

Almond - Wooo Hooooo! 7! Thats very very lucky...I got 7 on my chipper cycle! 

Anne - Glad your feeling abit better

Ally - There is nothing worse than bumping into an unexpected bump!   Pudding sounded yum though.

Kate -  

love to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7

WOW Almond! Well done petal!


----------



## beachgirl

Almond    well done chick x


----------



## Pixie75

Kate:     

Almond : SEVEN eggs!!   Woooo hoooo!!!!     Well done you!! OK OK I'll calm down now I know you are trying not to get your hopes up but it's brilliant news! That 27mm follie must have hidden 5 behind it      for 100% fertilization. Sorry to put a downer on things but you might have to get yourself another wedding dress!   OK OK - I'll shu up now  

Donkey: Ouch! Your poor DH.  

Anne: Herbs never caused me to have diarrea but they made me very regular e.g. am - pm and sometimes after lunch !   

Hello Mir, Laura, Beach  

I've had a HUGE row with my MD this afternoon and really wanted to slap her   I've just sent her a very stinking email and am so ready to walk out if she doesn't back down. Well, we'll see tomorrow won't we!   Stupid cow! 

Pix xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond, you little superstar      You must have been bursting at the seams with 7 eggs that size. Well done.      for some egg action tonight, come on girls, let the boys in    

Pixie, I think you should sack her and take her job. 

Donkey, gosh, what a trauma you two are having. I hope he's alright, lots of hugs to you  

Kate   drinking JD and coke with you online is a bad move, my head is spinning  

lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Almond sweetheart bl00dy well done girl, barry white cd playing full blast with the windows open s0d the neighbours   

LW dont know what u mean im only my 4th    

Pix i agree with lw sack her and have her job, and i'll have ur job   

Donks hope dh is ok hun


----------



## popsi

hiya girlies

just dipping in quickly tonight to say Almond ... woo hooo well done honey on your eggies xx

huge hugs to LW, pix, kate, ally, anne and everyone who has had a [email protected] day xxx

and big      to the rest of you xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Almond...fantastic news       We'll get Kate to put on her Barry CD for the gilrs and boys tonight  

DH is fine thank you, they have glued his wound together and put strips across it...what an idiot he is.  

I'm off to see Dr G in the morning about immunes and then my follow up at my clininc re the last cycle.  They're only around the corner from each other so it makes sense to do it in one day.  we will have to drive as I still don't fancy rushing around on the tube and I probably couldn't walk from Regents Park tube stn.

Sweet dreams girls

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Pix - you go girl! Sometimes the truth needs telling.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Almond, 7 eggs is great!  Well done you, that's such good news.  Am so pleased for you, what a lovely surprise.  Take care of yourself after the op x

Hi Laurab, how are the little peas?    Was nice to meet you on Friday.

Ally, what a nasty shock for you.  Am sure Ben didn't mean to upset you by not telling you, he just didn't think (well, he is a man).  Hope you are feeling a bit better today?

Hi littlejenny, hope you are well today?

Pixie, hello!  Hope you manage to sort things out with your &^&^ boss!  Have a nice bit bar of chocolate, that always makes me feel better.

Slycett and Lightweight hello both 

My 2nd scan is tmrw and I have to say I feel a lot different to when I had the first one.  My lower stomach is quite tender - I bent over to pick something up off the floor and it really hurt!  I have af type cramps quite a lot and feel really bloated.  Hopefully it means the little eggies are developing, fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is ok tonight
x


----------



## Züri

Almond congratulations on 7 eggs that's fantastic news! keeping all crossed for good news tomorrow x

Hi everyone xx


----------



## Pixie75

Mir - I always do that hon and that's my problem!   About 4 years ago I had been offered a job and was about to leave my current place but my MD offered me a very good package and I decided to stay (what a stupid decision!) and now she is slowly trying to take all those perks away from me because of the economic situation - not that we are doing badly by the way. She even said "well I've taken a pay cut so everyone should be more considerate" Errrr of course you'll take a cut it's your b.loody company   

Kate: You really wouldn't want my job hon, you'd poke her eyes out on the first day you start working there!  

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Sorry cos I'm so furious I forgot to say hello to Zuri and good luck to Coco tomorrow. Hope all goes well.   xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

No news as re Ophelia yet I'm afraid  - hoping no news is good news and that Mrs O is cuddling that precious baby as I type!    she wrote before that she would text me when about to have the baby - not sure if she will feel up to that at that time!  Will let you all know news as soon as I do 

Almond - fantastic news re your (lucky) 7 eggs  - sooo pleased for you!    for brill fertilisation and good news tomorrow   

Coco - good luck with your next scan   

Lots of    to those who need it and a big  for anyone who needs one of those, especially lovely Ally! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Yayy!!!  I have news!

Just got this text from Ophelia:

          

_Baby boy born last nite. 7lbs 12 oz. We are so in love. No messages on ** please until i have announced on there when I get home. More details to follow._

          

Will let you know when I have more details, and will post a birth announcement later once I know name etc 

Sooo happy for them, they are such a lovely couple and deserve this so very much.      

Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Congratulations Ophelia    

Good luck for the call today Almond  

Good luck for your scan today CocoR

Donkey, good luck at your immunes appt this morning  Speedy recovery vibes to DH

Pixie nohut and Kate, how are you heads this morning you two?   Good luck sorting out your boss Pixie  

Hey Zuri sweetness, great to see you, hope you're ok  

Anne, are you better today?  

Hugs Steph  

Morning to everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Congrats ophelia     hope ur not too knackered this morning after all that hard work     

Morning lightweight how u doing im all packed for my "holiday" is the paint ready and waiting for me?     Head not too bad only had 4 and they weren't that strong  

Hi Zuri sweetheart ur doing well on that weight loss hun, keep it up      

Coco good luck today darling hope all goes well        

Hello to popsi heapey donkey pixie ally anne mallini almond and everyone else  

Im starting slimming world tonight with my bf as am now in diet mode    Really want to lose a couple of stone before next tx and try and keep it off this time.  Scott has instructed the local spar shop not to sell me any walnut whips   and has hidden all the biscuits    Will still have my weekend treat of jd on satday nite instead of the usual monday to sunday


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Ophelia- so pleased for you and DH, welcome little man   

Kate-  

Pix- Do you want me to come down and give the silly B I T C H a chinese burn?    
So  sorry you're having troubles hunny  

Almond- Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - well done you.  

coco- Good luck lovely  

LW- Yes, feeling better today love  

Love to ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Almond - such fantastic news!!!  I can understand you being cautious but do remember that Kate got 100% fertilisation with high FSH - it doesn't necessarily predict egg quality at all.  I am so pleased for you and I really hope it gives you a boost to show that you can and do respond!!  In all the studies you wouldn't even count as a poor responder with this result!  Well done - now we all   for some hot love action in the lab…  

Ophelia - I doubt you are reading but many, many congraulations ont he birth of your son. This was a long and hard journey for you and I am so thrilled you now have your son in your arms.  

Pixie - sorry your boss is such a pain; the partners at work have apparently been told that they are the ones who might have to take a profit share cut - it is their company after all!!  So I agree with you on her pay cut - that is the way it goes if you have your own business.  I'm confident she won't have the same sharing attitude when things improve economically! 

Donkey - sorry about your DH; I do hope your appointments go well today; let us know. 

Coco - glad you are feeling like your eggies are developing; what time is tomorrow's scan?

Zuri - lovely to see you. 

Anne - I am so glad you are feeling better; the poo issues sound nasty.  It is good that you are recovering.  How is that dear little sweet kitty of yours?

Ally - I am sorry AF has gone AWOL but I have heard great things about Dr. Zhai.  I have also heard that she doesn't exactly give you the warm fuzzies but she really does know her stuff.  So if she appears a bit brusque when you want sensitivity try not to take it personally and come to us for comfort.  I am so sorry about meeting the colleague and the row with Ben.  I am sure he was just trying to protect you from more pain by not telling you but men are just a bit cr%p aren't they?  Not surprised you were drained later.   

Kate - sorry AF appeared but pleased you can be pragmatic about it!  Good luck with slimming world; maybe I should hide the biscuits from DP - he has a habit of nighttime raids of the kitchen; half the time he is asleep during the process!!  I hate his sleepwalking (a low point was when he lifted the lid of the laundry basket like the lid of the loo and you can guess the rest).

LW - I am so sorry the builders saga continues!  I think I would have been sectioned by now if I had been through it.  I cannot believe the stuff that they threw at you about lying - it is just ridiculous. Really good that you were so well prepared. 

Jo M - hello! 

Malini - where are you? Missing the pic of your lovely puppy (and you of course)!

Sobroody Anna - hope Spain is still good!

AnnaofC - hi there!

Driver - hope you have recovered from the humpfest! 

Purple - I am glad Scotalnd was good!      

Heapy - well done on getting the ARGC appointment; sounds like a good step.

Steph - thanks for letting us know about Ophelia; such exciting wonderful news!

LauraB - hello mummy of triplets! 

Miranda - hope Robert is ok! 

Popsi - good to see you!  Be sure to tell us when you have any possible match news!

HunyB - hello sweetness! 

Beachy - hi there!  Hope you are fully better now!

Nix - are you ok? Getting wuwwied.  

love to everyone I have missed.  Has anyone heard from Nix - I just hope she is ok.

I am going to try and cook another fish pie tonight - it's a big step!  

Went to the proms with my friend last night.  Great fun.  Was really tired when I got home though - well, it was 11pm, which is a late night for me these days!!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Lj-  , Yep, little Charlie is gorgeous ta, a real fussy little boy but still a bit "bitey"


----------



## Ocelot Cub

LJ - Thanks  and good luck with that fish pie!! I hope it goes seamlessly!!

Pix - Sorry about your boss hon - you don't need this - hope she has put a more 'considerate' head on today herself!!! 

Anne - cuddles - does sound like your poo situation is affected by those herbs - maybe your dose is too high?? Make sure they take it seriously though honey  

Almond - Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I can't believe it. This is great great news and I hope you have some even better news very soon     

OPHELIA and DH

  CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BOUNCING BABY BOY!!  

  SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH!!  ​
Steph - thanks so much for letting us know and for my  straight back atcha darling heart!! 

Coco - good luck today  

Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Ally- hello lovely lady, how are you?   
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

I feel rather poo this morning and DH didn’t help matters either. He now apologises but it’s too late. I know it’s not right but I feel like making a rather drastic decision e.g. leaving everything behind and going back to Turkey. It would be so easy to deal with IF if I wasn’t married, wouldn’t it? I wouldn’t have the pressure of having a baby if I wasn’t with somebody. Really not happy at work at the moment and yesterday’s incident kicked all this off. I feel like I am trapped in this unhappy environment. 

Sorry about me post and being so negative – not sure what is wrong with me.

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix hun- Sent you a text


----------



## almond

Oh Pix   I know all of those feelings, I have had exactly the same ones. Sometimes it is just so painful and everything piles up on top of you at once. It feels like if we could just escape and get away from it everything would be fine   But it wouldnt all magically go away - unfortunately. The only way out for any of us is through and we just need to keep going   

I just got the call as I was typing to you. Horrible news for us - zero fert   being negative hasnt made it any less painful at all. Emb didnt say much except something to do with maturity

x


----------



## purple72

Oh Almond sweetie!!

     thinking of you hunny! word's are so [email protected] at times like this,   

Pix sweetie sending some to you too!!!    

Morning everyone else and congrats Ophelia on the birth of your son! xxx


----------



## Little Me

Almond- PM'd you hunny    

Purps- Hi lovely. How are you? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hi Anne Sweetie, I'm not bad thanks hun, how are you feeling? Better today I hope!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hi Purps  

Almond darling I am so so so sorry     this must have been a huge horrible shock for you. I really don't have the words and just wish that I was there to give you a cuddle. My heart breaks for you.   I am here whenever/ if ever you need me. Huge amounts of love. A xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning Ally hunny! how are you today sweetie?  

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond lovely, I'm totally shocked. I'm so so devastated for you. To have come through such a rocky cycle with such a high yesterday and  then for this to happen is really incomprehensible. I'm sending you the biggest hugs I possibly can.        

Pixie chickpea, I know how you feel . Only 2 weeks ago I had had enough and jumped in my car and drove to my favourite shops and sat in my car for 3 hours and sobbed my heart out. As the tears dripped off my chin, I planned to run away and start a new life all on my own where none of this horrible nightmare would follow me and IF would not be as painful. After a nice dinner and a big sleep I felt a little better the next day. Each progressive day I got stronger again, and when I was strong enough, I started to face the problems again and work out the best solution. That's when I reached out to you and asked for the estrogen pills. I felt ready to think about IF again. You were so kind to me and sent them straight away with lots of lovely words. I can offer you some estrogen pills back when you are ready, we can share them and then when you feel like thinking about tx again we can share notes. And when we are all sitting down drinking tea and eating cakes and cooing over our buggies next to us in the coffee shop where we all have our little ones gazing lovingly at us, we can look back at this time in our lives and think how lucky we all are to have each other.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Pixie75

Anne & Purps: Thanks girls.  

LW: Your post made me   We all know how immense this pain is but try to get on with our lives as much as we can until it does come back and hit us from time to time and today is one of those days for me. Thank you so much for your lovely words, they mean the world to me.   

Almond –  You special lady   This should put a smile on your face. I’ve just sent you a text. Well, I thought I was texting you anyway and didn’t realise there were 2 …... on my phonebook and yes the text went to someone else!  She replied back and said she must have been the wrong…...but she is terribly sorry and hopes that we are OK! Luckily she is one of the journalists whom I must have kept the number after going on a business trip with but she obviously didn’t have my number stored on her phone!! Phew!! Hope you are OK honey.  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

to us all


----------



## Jumanji

Almond - I am truly crying for you.  How devastating.  Please hang in there and wait until your follow up.  If the problem was maturity it may be that this protocol was not quite tweaked properly for you and you ended up with a lot of over-mature or immature eggs.  Maturity is not a quality issue and you did respond well so please do not assume this is the end of the road for you.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Almond, I am so sorry.  Have got tears in my eyes reading your post.  It's so unfair.  Am sending you a hug, as I don't know what to say.

Hi Pixie.  I sooooo know what you mean about running away.  I saw an ad in the paper this morning for workers in Saudi.  I had a good few minutes thinking about a new life out there, believe me.

Hi Malini - have been thinking about you, hope you are ok.

Hi Ally, hope you are feeling ok today.

Hi Traceymohair, hope all is ok with you?  Was r nice to meet you last week 

Slycett and Lightweight, how's you two doing? Good luck with the dieting Slycett, hide that choccie!

Well, I had my second scan today and a few things have been happening.  I've got 2 follies on the right at 12.5 and 10 plus a couple of diddy ones.  On the left, I seem to have 5 = 16.5, 16, 15.5, 14.5 and 11.  The sonographer said this was good...I was quite pleased...but what does anyone else (Honestly) think?  I am now worried that there won't be any eggs in there and that only one or two follies will get big enough to be any good.    I am just driving myself mad at the moment.  Next scan tomorrow morning - is going a bit quick now!

Hope everyone else is ok, Anne I hope you feel better x


----------



## beachgirl

Almond    oh sweetheart, so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Little Me

Coco- I am ok today ta  
I think that's a good response hun, really good xx


----------



## shortie66

Almond sweetheart im so so sorry    I wish i could do or say something to make you feel better at this moment but im lost for words   Keep strong darling we are here for and always will be     

LW i feel the same sometimes, like sometimes i was never meant to have children.  My current train of thought is to sell up here move down south and buy a cafe for me and dh to run and forget about any more tx whatsoever.  It has got to the stage that we have started to looking at businesses for sale but havent mentioned no more tx to dh yet.  Truly i dont know how i feel   

Coco glad the scan went well hun   good luck for 2moz morning    

Pixie darling       sorry u are having a bad day today, but please dont run away    Always here for you sweetheart    

Purps hey hunny bun how was ur trip away?  

Ally hello sweetie how u doin today?   

Hi steph zuri beachy and everyone


----------



## Overthemoon

Anne, what a lovely lot of hugs, thank you!

Pixie, just remember to warn us if you're running away to Turkey, we need 5 mins to pack our cases and come with you  

Kate gorgeous, why not start a cafe and a family? It's not long now before your time will come for DE tx and you can be directing whilst you're pg and then a customer for the first few weeks after you have given birth to your babies whilst you train up your twins to wash up? If only life were that simple hey?  

Coco, what great progress 

Driver, hope you're winning at work, come back soon.

Hello everyone  

LW x x x


----------



## Jumanji

Pix - I am sorry you are down; I can't speak from experience but I do understand from seeing what Kate went through that all all this can be soul-destroying and drain you of all self-worth.  You will get there - stay strong.

LW - your post was beautiful.  I am osrry you had a low point and am very glad you pulled through it.

Kate - hope you are ok too.

Coco - I HONESTLY think that is a very good response and certainly easily within the realms of a normal response.  If your sonographer is pleased then you should be too - fertility specialists are not known for their optimism, especially with ladies over 40! I truly think you are doing extremely well and can afford to feel positive.  I am confident that all the ladies here would be delighted with 7 follies plus a couple of tiddlers!  As I said before, please stay away from the threads of 25 year olds whinging over "only" 10 follies.  You are responding just fine.


----------



## shortie66

LW that sounds a fab idea to me    Just scared of it not working i suppose and dont think i'll be strong enough to try any more after (or rich enough)  cos while im trying au nat theres not so much pressure in a way cos sometimes i dont even ov and then its gotta make its way down wonky tube, but with tx u know they are in there and ur just hoping and praying with all ur heart that they stay, does that make sense or am i a rambling wreck again?   

Lj hiya sweetheart - feeling better today have even planted my magnolia tree thats been waiting on back garden for the last  6 weeks, god knows how its survived so long  

Coco yes hun stay away from the young threads, whining puppies, they need a poke in the eye too sometimes


----------



## Overthemoon

Kate, you never ramble (except after a few JD's and coke)   It's hard to face the pressure of a cycle for exactly that reason of potential failure, but if we let the possibility of failure stop us from trying, we'll never get there and will always look back with regrets of what if. I think you will be an amazing mummy and the cafe will be gorgeous and you'll be deliriously happy in the not too distant future.  

AF still hasn't showed up and there's no sign of her and I'm now 2 days late. That means longer to wait for my next cycle.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

LW little af dance for u hunny

                  



P.S. i didnt intentionally put that pink teddy there and its not next to anything that i put on, so im leaving there for good luck, cos i think it's a sign of good things to come 
There hun, that should make the ickle bugger get a move on


----------



## Little Me

Girls, I've made a decision, my AF looks like it's arriving any hour / tomorrow so at least 3/4 days early again for the second cycle so, I'm stopping the herbs completely.
I don't think they suit me at all eventhough she said they would improve my AF they haven't , and now my cycles are getting smaller- I was always 28 days so think it's time to call it a day.....espicially with the sh!ts problem too.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, Almond, I'm so sorry. That sucks the big one. Should they have stimmed you for longer do you think? Any chance of getting some payback?


----------



## Jumanji

Miranda - I agree that Almond needs to look into the way they conducted this cycle cos it sounds like there was something not right about the stimming process!

LW - any chance AF could be away for a nice reason?

Anne - I completely agree with you on stopping the herbs.  It doesn't seem like they are helping you.  I wouldn't necessarily give up on the TCM but agree the current approach is not wokring for you.


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just want to say thank you for all of your lovely messages and support. People really do care what happens to each other on this thread, I find the way we all care about each other so heart warming and says so much about the good in the human race and how amazing people are in the face of adversity  Another one of my intensive rambly OTT posts (sorry!) coming on so feel free to ignore it, it just helps to write it all down ...

In a state of shock really after the call this morning as although I was determined not to get carried away I thought that with 7 surely we would have at least one fertilise. It does feel like a really cruel thing to happen - but then again, no worse than any of the horrible things that have happened to us on this thread. I have spent most of the day crying and it breaks my heart to think of DP being sad and upset and defeated too, he has been the more optimistic of the two of us. My Mum is devastated as well. IF does feel a bit like being trapped in a living hell sometimes, doesnt it - and then you think you are coming close to the end of the hell, and BAM the hope is taken away which is so painful it almost takes your breath away. But it is easy to forget in the moments of devastation that it is not a living hell all the time - I have had a lot of happiness recently and a lot in my life to be grateful for. And I know that how happy I am is in my own hands - by being hit by IF I have been dealt a sh!itty hand, but in many other respects I am lucky. That doesnt mean I am pretending all is ok and that this isnt devastating, but it does mean that I know that whatever happens I can be ok and I believe in my heart that all we can.

Had made up my mind that this was it with my own eggs, but after what has happened my gut feeling is that we have been mismanaged this cycle - and in attempting to get higher numbers, we have ended up sacrificing what might have been a couple of good chances (we got 50% fert last time) for none at all - the big ones were probably too mature and the little ones not mature enough. So that makes the decision about what to do next more difficult. Just seen Miranda's post and I think LJ has really hit the nail on the head. Having this happen is obviously a bitter pill to swallow - and I have beaten myself up a bit, thinking we should have gone private and then at least I wouldnt be thinking what if. But I really cant blame myself - our clinic did get us a great result last time, and we dont have enough money sitting around not to have at least tried one more nhs go. All so easy with hindsight isnt it - had we known what wd happen we would have found the money, but given what we knew at the time going with the clinic again seemed like a really sensible decision to make. Unfortunately it seems I had got a bit more complicated this time with the jump in my FSH and it looks like they werent up to it. Needless to say, we wont be doing another cycle with them.

What's next in the immediate future is to do some alternative stuff to try and get hormones back on track (not with an aim to get pg, but just because I want to feel better) and once the sadness has died down to enjoy the next few months, especially the wedding (I am really lucky having that to plan). Then as time goes on will make the decision whether to try again with own eggs, or to move on and consider other options. What I do know is that I wont be doing another high dose cycle like this one - my body hates it, I hate it and it really is not right for me. I do believe we will have our family somehow - but if I am wrong about that, I also believe that in time we will be ok and can be happy.

Just so moved by what all of you have said to me, and that you are genuinely upset about what has happened (as I am for you, when horrible things happen). I cant tell you how important you all are to me, and how this thread (and when I am not on it, the thought of you all!) keeps me going. Thank you so much and I promise no more intense drama posts for me for a while   But poss still some long boring ones  

Will post again in a sec with some personals
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Almond hunny- You are a lovely, warm and beautiful lady who deserves happy times, and you will get them. please don't worry about personals hun, look after you and lovely DP


----------



## almond

Just a couple of personals from what I remember (had already typed them Anne I promise   ) -

Anne, I think it is a good idea to stop the herbs as well. I dont know what you are taking but a couple of years ago I saw a herbalist who gave me a combination of things including agnus castus. I really didnt like them and stopped after a few weeks. But I then did a long time with Dr Zhai and her herbs really helped me, gave me loads more energy and evened up my cycles. So I do think herbs can be good but is tricky to get it right. Dont necessarily give up on them but sounds really sensible to stop the ones you are on

Kate - I know how you feel re not trying and it terrifies me what if we move on to donor and that doesnt work either, how on earth will we cope with that. I think the same as you sometimes what if I am not meant to have children. But these boards are full of women who had all of those thoughts who have not got their families and are really happy. We can get there too  

LW - hope your af comes soon, it is so exciting re your next tx  

That's it from me ladies, cant remember what else but thank you all so much again. I am moping round the house eating toffees (cant find anything else bad and too red eyed to go out) and waiting for DP to come home. Apparently the emb is calling back at 4 to discuss follow up with cons (which last time took 4 months to get) and I will see if I can find out anything else, but she wasnt v helpful this morn (just said quality looked ok but they cant tell and it was something to do with maturity) and I now have so little faith in them not sure I can trust any info I am given anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Almond - I am glad you have decided to gather your strength and then continue in whatever path you choose. I personally think that getting 7 eggs does suggest that it is too early to assume you need DE.  The maturity level of those eggs is to do with the way your cycle was conducted and not anything to do with your egg quality.  If you triggered a 20 year old with fab eggs on day 5 of stims you'd get a load of immature eggs and if you tiggered her on day 25 of stims you'd get a load of overmature eggs (if she hadn't ov'd!!).  I am not playing the blame game with your clinic because, as you say, nobody would throw away an NHS go but they may not have been best equipped to handle a more challenging case.  This is obviously a devastating thing to go through but maybe another clinic can look at your records and really learn something from it - as you say it may be that a less intense protocol suits you better.  There is also some good to be drawn from your cycle - you did respond and well and that seems to be a recurring pattern for you.  You got 4 eggs last time.  So don't worry too much about the AMH and FSH results - you are responding ok.  I also agree that taking a few months out will help you.  There does seem to be a trend here suggesting that cycling too soon after one cycle produces disappointment.  Bodies need time to recover!  just look after yourself now and have a few treats!


----------



## shortie66

Almond i have tried to copy and paste a picture of walnut whip to keep you going till ur dp gets back but im a bit thick and cant quite work it out properly   

I agree with lj hun i thinks it far too early for you to consider de as u responded great with 7 eggs, i eally hope you get some answers sweetheart, let ur body and ur mind have a rest for a while and like lj says enjoy a few treats hunny u deserve them


----------



## popsi

oh dear ladies... so so much sadness in here today, why is life so bl00dy terrible to us some days, FFS what have we ever done to deserve this horrible situation 

just want to gibe everyone a HUGE                      as i thinks well needed

i will be back later off to meet one of the girls i met on the adoption course for a natter and to destroy the system no doubt xx


----------



## Donkey

Almond I'm   for you.  I was so excited by your egg number I told dh and now this.  
In my non expert opinion i agree with LJ that your cycle has been mismanaged.  On my 2nd cycle they collected 6 eggs and 4 were immature and the other 2 weren't great but did fertilise and get transferred the next day. (This is when I joine dthe PR thread).
However my clinic acknowledged the immaturity of the eggs and the next time they stimmed me for longer (17days) and the larger follies were 22/23mm when they decided to collect.  They also gave me 15000iu of the trigger shot pregnyl as this helps mature the eggs.  The next cycle i got 6eggs and 5 fertilised.  So you need them to adjust the drugs to you, maturity is about timing and understanding how you respond.  I had to suggest an increased pregnyl dose so you nay have to be a bit pushy.

LW and Pixe    

My trip to London and Dr G has given me lots to think about.  I'm very tired at the moment and my (missing) appendix is really hurting so I will update later.  I didn;t want to ignore Almond, LW and Pixie.

xx


----------



## laurab

Oh Almond... what c0ck up. As the others have said 7 eggs is fab and you had good fert last time so definatley not time to throw in the towel.... but god how heart breaking.    Hope DP is home with the chocs now.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Almond, I was so sorry to read your news, I can only imagine how painful zero fert must be.  Much worse than a BFN.  I agree with others that it does appear that your cycle hasn't been manged well and it is probably too early to move on to DE at this stage after such a good number of eggs.  It is so personal what liklihood of success you are prepared to accept.  I only moved on to DE because my two cycles had both only produced one egg and I felt I would be tempting fate if I went again as I was lucky that my single eggs did fert.

I hope that you manage to put this behind you so you can concentrate on enjoying your wedding preparations for the next few months.

Pix.  I am so sorry you are feeling so low today.  Yes, if you were single IF might be a bit easier to bear but you would have other sadness in your life instead as you wouldn't have your lovely DH.  I hope tomorrow brings a better mood for you.


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Been away so havent been on.
Was in London with DH and stepson meeting DH's sister and family (who I never met before) and hey it was lovely. Staying with friend s who have a fab flat with a garden. Then back to Manchester, then off to Wales camping in glorious weather. Then back Friday night but off again Sat night to a 40th in Leicester! -camping agin, which was hilarious involving neighbours loud sex and a poet at dawn!

Back to work with a bang, its a crazy busy time now til after my next tx.

Lovely to catch sight of you all again and I am so sorry for all the tough things that have happened. I felt very peaceful camping in Wales (surrounded by many other peoples children but we had DHs son with us so that made is bearable)...but I felt this calm sense of....motherhood will happen for me one way or another. And that applies to us all.

Malini- Wow. GP's really do think they know it all. The average nutritional training a GP receives is less than 4hrs. Cant imagine what their IF training is with attitutdes like that.

hunyb- you too, how unfair! they are so infuriating with their omnipresent knowledge....

Bunjy. I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN and on your birthday too, really take good care

LadyV xx hope the flat move went ok, its such a big experience

LW: cant believe you are having such a catalogue of crazy errors with this builder! he is clearly a complete charlatan. And that insurance guy, they are carved out of the same stone as estate agents...BAD (no offence to anyone on FF!)

Tracey- great news on the shop

Kate - great holiday

Steph: that pacifier is hilarious! She would never forgive you!

Anne: hope you're feeling back to normal

LJ: you are such a big help and inspiration to us all

Ally: you poor thing that sounds awful. You know what just forget about it, let yerself off the hook, they will never get it and never will... and you who have been through so much dont need to reprimand yourself for being human

ALMOND: I was so happy to hear you got 7 eggs but so sorry that they didnt fertilise, devastating news. So much to think about, I think you were right to go with the NHS, (I have to pay for all mine) why turn your back on the free tx esp as you say , you go 50% FERT rate last time). But agree it sounds like they mismanaged. You seem like you are thinking very clearly about it all. sending you a big hug


x Zuri, Sarah, Heapy, Miranda, Popsi, Tracey, Donkey, Pix,  AnnofC, Ali, Sam, Purps, Laurab, Kate, coco, Beachy and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Züri

Almond I am so absolutely gutted for you - just popped on quickly to see what your news was - so so sorry really wish there were some better words for me to day    xxx

Pix really sorry you are feeling so low - just saw your ** status - i hope it;s just a blip few days and you can get yourself back up and strong again - I am sure we have all had those days and though IF would be better to deal with if we were single but you know it isn't the answer at the end of the day - remember you have your husband and you love each other - I have said in a paddy to my husband before that he would be be better off without me and find a fertile woman and he keep saying he married me for me not to have a baby and would rather have me than nothing - I think the men find it hard to know what to say to us at times but remember you love each other xx

Hi everyone else - busy busy with work after my extended wet camping weekend 

x


----------



## lucky_mum

Oh Almond, so, so sorry to read your news - how heartbreaking for you  others have said it all, I  that next time you get the same number of eggs but much better management to turn the cycle into a successful one    - sending you huge   

No more news from O as yet - expect she is very busy loving her new baby! 

Sorry I can't stop, had a really busy day today at dentists to fix tooth I broke weeks ago, and Vivvy has been really cranky all afternoon/eve which is not like her, off to bed soon as absolutely cream-crackered and out early again tomorrow - lots of love to all


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Welcome back Mags  

Pixie nohut   If anyone gets in your way today, call Kate so she can come and poke their eyes out  

Kate, thank you for my AF dance, it's working   AF feels like she will appear today.

Thanks Donkey, hope you're feeling better. I'm interested to hear about the immune appt when you're feeling up to it  

Popsi, I hope you get the call soon, we just as desperate to meet your new family!

Anne  

Hello everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Almond- Hope today is a bit brighter for you  

Pix- And you lovely  

Donks- Feel better soon  

Steph- hope the tooth is ok and little Vivvy  

Everyone ok?
xxxxxxxx

AF is nearly here and even though I swore I would NOT get upset this month, I can feel the sadness already- when will I learn girls   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - I am so sorry to read your news     To get 7 eggs and no ferts is  too cruel, but as others have said, sounds like your tx was not managed properly. Thowing yourself into wedding prep sounds like a plan. Talking of which I need to watch the 4 weddings I have recorded. 

Pix -     I have found work much more difficult to deal with lately. I'm sure it would be easier to cope with without IF. Unfortunately it permeates into every part of your life. You still have dh and us.    

I think an Xmas party is a great idea, count me in! 

Anne - sorry you have been feeling poorly.   Agree its a good idea to stop the herbs. I have found accupuncture on its own v helpgul. Convinced my accu got me to ov this month! 

Kate - sorry ob got you  

LJ - how's the bump? 

Ophelia - congratulations! 

Mag - sounds like you had a good if hectic time away! 

LW - hope AF shows soon  

LV - hope the move went ok and that your kitties are ok. 

Tracey - not long until the scan now! 

Coco- great scan!     

Steph - good luck at the dentist! 

Donkey - hope the pain eases for you and that dh is ok  

Hi Zuri, Nix, Driver, HEapey, Beachgirl, Miranda Ally and anyone I've missed.

We got back from Spain last night. Picked up some yummy supplies from M & S and got our puppy from his Uncle. He has had a ball but was v excited to see us. Have had lots of cuddles   We had a great break, lots of great food, wine, mojitos and sandy beaches. Just what the doctor ordered but 5 days was too short....however dh said we will go away later this year. Some where closer like Egypt if I get pg (he's optimistic!) or long haul if I'm not. 

AF arrived yesterday and is a real b****. Need to call the clinic up so they can schedule my tx. I imagine dr will be 1st Sept. After what happened last time I am V nervous but need to relax and stay positive...lots of accupuncture and have the ivf hypnotherapy cd to listen to. 

I have the rest of the week off work..hoorah! Just wish it would stop raining so I can hang my washing out.

Love to all 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna   welcome back, glad you hada nice hols  

A question ladies....... my Chinese medicine centre just called to say that they could treat me with acupuncture, I explained that I'd been having that elsewhere from last August till this April and I had 2 failed fert TX. She said that TCM version may be better (she was he receptionist and wasn't very clued up) I said to get the therapist to email me with how it's different.
Has anyone had TCM Acu ? or is it just the same?
Confused


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - My accupuncture is through a TCM accupunbcturist. Didn't think there was another sort?


----------



## Little Me

Hmmm- Well, I was just having acupuncture at a natural health centre.so bleedin confusing


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - In your shoes I would go to a tcm accupuncture person with expertise in fertility (that's who I see). 
I used to see a guy who I was not very comfortable with...much happier with my funny chinese lady. 
x


----------



## shortie66

Hello chickas  

Hope everyones ok as can be.  Not a lot going on here, been to dentist and he has referred me to hosi for lump in mouth, says its nothing serious just a blocked salivary gland whatever one of those is       So hospital for knees and hospital for gob, all i need now is a job in a hospital


----------



## Malini

Oh poor you Kate, that sounds sore.  Hope they sort you out nicely.  We need you to be healthy and strong for the Spring and cafe work keeps you on your feet  

Anne, I have 5 elements acu which is different (but not massively so...) from TCM.  For herbs, I would recommend a fertility specialist and the same for acu.  And at the risk of racism here, I am cautious that my therapists are comfortable with the differences between the Western constitution and any other, particularly as I have no TCM history.  The herbs I was taking through Ally's man - Andrew Flower - made me feel really good and my systems: AF, digestion and nervous - were so much better.

Pixie -    This is so, so hard.

Almond - Sweet friend, this is pants.  Let's make those wedding invites together and drink coffee.

Mag - Hiya. Pleased you had a nice time in the smoke. 

LJ - Ta for asking after me.  Am ok, just sulking and very ENVIOUS of everyone who is pregnant, happy and doesn't wake up every morning wishing this life wasn't the one I have to live.  How was fish pie II?

Coco - Good g-d, I am green with envy.  You go girl.

Anna (SB) - Welcome back!!  Glad you had a lovely puppy welcome.

 Stephjoy, Beachy, Popsi, Katherine, Purple, Driver, LW, LV, Ally, Ali, Tracey, Zuri, Donkey and many more....sorry I am a bear of small brain.

Oh, Nix texted y'day.  She is in the South of France with dh and sounded chilled and positive.  She managed to be funny, supportive and kind in a tiny, teeny text message - the woman is a marvel.

Malini xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Bit busy today so just dropping by. 

Good to see you Malini and Mags and I am so pleased to hear our lovely Nix is doing ok!

Fish pie II was, to everyone's relief, a success.  In fact, I was rather proud of it!!  time consuming though and I was knackered afterwards!


----------



## Hernhim

Hi ladies,

Can anyone offer some info/advice please?

This is our 1st go at ICSI and have just returned home after my second scan (day 11 of stimms). I have 8 follies measuring between 5 & 8.5mm which the clinc said was too small also linning too thin. The clinic said they might cancel me or up the menopur to 6 amps and delay EC. Are there any implications(sp?) regarding delaying EC? Would it be better to cancel and start again? 

Am just waiting for the phone call to let me know whats happening 

Best wishes to all

Hernhim


----------



## Swinny

Hiya Girlies

Almond – Oh my god honey I am so so sorry, I can’t imagine how you must be feeling. There aren’t any words that’ll make you feel any better at the moment. I agree with Tracey and the girls though don’t write yourself off just yet, it does sound like crappy management on the NHS’s side. I am thinking about you my lovely xxx

Kate – Hello little ******** buddy xx

LJ  

Anne – Did the woman come back to you with the differences in Acu??

Tracey – Only five more days until you can see iccle baba(s) xxx

LW – I need an AF dance too!!

Hernhim - I would maybe up the dosage and see how you get on over the next few days. I always take quite a while to stimm.

Well as for me I had my appointment at Tameside this morning with Dr Andrew Watson and he was really lovely with me. He said that as I’d had 4 ET’s and still no success that I’d be the ideal candidate for the Tubal Flushing and he’ll do it himself. I wanted to cry when he said he treat me. He could fit me in on Tuesday so long as my AF has been and gone. Typical though isn’t it, when you don’t want the bl**dy thing it comes and now that I need it to arrive there’s no sign!! I am usually around 24 days and I’m already up to 27 days. I’ve been having mad thoughts about “what if”, don’t even want to say it in case I jinx myself.  It’s probably just my cycle all bu**ered up from the drugs. I will have to hope that AF comes before weekend so that I can get booked in for Tuesday. If not he’s so busy I don’t know when it’ll be. 
I am praying for a little miracle after this tubal flushing, think we’re due some luck after the last few years.

Anyway my lovelies I’ve waffled on for long enough. 

Hello Nix, Steph, Malini, Mag108, Anna, Beachy, Popsi, Purple, Driver, Ally, Ali, Zuri and Donkey and any of the rest of team PR that I missed there.

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

have had a text from Ophelia with more details:

_"Still in hosp til friday. Need blood transfusion tomorrow. Very weak and dizzy when on my feet n blood count very low. He's called Izzy Francis Fox n born at 10.46 pm at 7lb 12 oz. He weighed 7lb 8 oz today. Had forceps, cut n stitches, gas n air n epidural. Really sore now._

Sent her all our love, congrats and get well soons 

Has been a busy week for Team PR members having babies! not sure if you know on here (was discussed on PR bumps thread) but Droogie (Heather) also had a little boy yesterday  - called Cole Dodds - she is also still in hospital as although she had an easy birth (water birth with TENS/gas & air) she had some blood loss. And Kitykat had a little girl on July 27th, don't know the name as yet 

Well done girls! 

Updated list coming up! please let me know if any errors!


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *Mag108*2nd IVF cycle - Lister - due to start late August 2009 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
3rd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - LP - start downregging 1st September 2009 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Coco Ruby*1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/08/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - ET 21/07/09 - testing ??/07/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Peewee55*  naturally! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE), following 1st OE IVF where no eggs collected - due ??/??/09 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *Tracymohair*  on 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - 2 blastocysts transferred - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening everyone

I hope everyone is well?  Anne, it sounds like a good idea to stop the herbs, especially if they are giving you a bad tummy.

Almond, how are you today?  Not too bad, I hope  

Hi Swinny / Sarah, hope af comes soon!  

Slycett, you sounds as bad as me, I always seem to be at the hospital for various things these days - I think it's my age!  

Hi LittleJenny, am glad the fish pie mark ii was a success    How are you?

Sobroody, Spain sounds wonderful, I am envious!

Hi Malini, hope you are ok x

Well, had my third scan this morning.  All the follies have got bigger  - I've got : 19.5, 2 x 18.5, 15.5, 14, 12.5 and 11.5 (plus some tiddlers that won;t make it).  So I've got my trigger shot at 12:30am tonight (hence the late post!) and ec on Friday  

A bit worried as I'm not sure if any of the follies under 15 will be ok to get an egg from, and there might not be any in there, and if so, are they any good etc etc.....why can't I just be pleased to have got this far!!

DH really doesn't seem that interested...didn't even ask how big the follies were etc..thank goodness for you ladies, you lucky things can listen to my ramblings...thanks so much, it really helps knowing I can just 'talk' to people in similar situations.

Hello to everyone, have a lovely eve,
xx


----------



## AoC

CR, those follies look close on perfect to me! Don't forget they'll be bigger by the time you get to EC! Thinking good thoughts for you, but I've a good feeling about this. 

Thanks for doing the list, and for the lovely baby news, Stephjoy! Do you think women with IF have more difficult births than others.... is it an age thing? Or is it just my imagination? Musing...

Next time you update the list, would you please put me on as starting IVF 3 at Gateshead on Oct 5th.

*waving to everyone* 

As for me, I'm tearing my hair out at work, happily writing at home, drinking WAY too much caffeine and eating WAY too much chocolate. Where did my healthy diet and willpower go I need to lose a few pounds before Oct, but I have booked a week away by myself for a walking-and-writing holiday in Scotland, at a lovely place I've been to before. http://annalouiselucia.com/blog/?p=645 I go in mid Sept, just when the leaves are turning. 

 AnnaofC


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!!

Congratulations to all our PR ladies who are now new mums!  Ladies here please note that these ladies have been where you are now - Ophelia conceived Izzy on her 9th ICSI and I remember poor Heather has some charming nurse say "ooh not may follies here" when she had an antral follicle count done.  Kittykat was told by one clinic that only "natural IVF" might give her a chance but she didn't give up!

Steph - thanks for updating us.  How is little Vivvy?

CocoRuby - I think things look very good for you.  Best of luck tomorrow and be sure to let us know how it goes!  

Pixie - I hope you are feeling a bit better now after feeling low the other day. 

Almond - I hope you are doing ok and treating yourself a bit.

Heapy - hello there! 

Popsi - hi!  As LW says we all hope you get a call soon!

Donkey - sorry you are still in pain.  Glad the visit to Dr. G gave you some thoughts - let us know when you have had a chance to process them!

Mags - I am so glad the camping trip went well.

Zuri - hope work isn't too busy.

LW - I still can't believe your insurers.  As I think I said before though, when we had a minor burglary years ago, the loss adjuster was the most charmless person I have ever met in my life.  So maybe these companies recruit the seriously unpleasant! 

Anne - I think you are bound to feel a little sad when AF arrives.   I can't help on the TCM and acu question but it looks like others know more.  As others have said, I think the main key is to find someone who a real TCM fertility specialist.  We've seen some very poor advice dished out by Western GPs on fertility because they are simply not specialists in the field and I should imagine TCM is just the same.  I'm always suspicious of those places you see advertised which have about 4 practioners and yet claim to treat everything from cancer to infertility to back problems.  I mean how on earth can they realistically do it?

Malini - I am sure you are not sulking.   I do hope you are ok.  How is dear little Charlie?  Thanks for updating us on Nix. She really is a marvel isn't she?  Thanks also for asking about fish pie II - as I said, I was rather pleased with it!

Hernhim - I don't know all that much about the situation. Some ladies do need a bit longer fo follies to develop and that is fine - there is no problem with EC being a bit later.  However, if you are on a very low dose of stims (which I suspect is likely since you are only 27 and have suspected PCOS) then it may be better to accept that a slightly higher dose might work better for you and start again.  Overall though, see what your clinic advises because either way I don't think you need be worrying. You have plenty of folllies so are clearly responding well - you may just need more of a boost in terms of stims than your clinic first thought, which is fine.  If they have to stim you for a bit longer or start again then so be it.  If you are with an NHS clinic it may be worth starting again so you don't use up a free go.

Swinny - I am so glad to hear that you are a good candidate for tubal flushing and I do hope it works for you; you are so right that you deserve some luck!  Now you just need AF to behave!

Tracey - not long until the scan now; I wonder if you have twins!

AnnaofC - sounds lovely to have a break away by yourself!

SoBroody Anna - I can underastand you feeling nervous about your next treatment but do remember you are going to be back on a protocol which suits you and to which you respond well so stay positive.  I am glad DP is optimistic for you!  

Much love to Purple, Ally, Beachy, Driver, Kate and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Thank you all so much for your lovely words and support, it really helps me keep going.  

Ally: Thanks for the chat again honey and I’m sorry you’ve had to sit there and listen to me crying for the first half of our chat.   I’ll try not to do that again, it’s not fair on you when you have so much going on already.   Hope I didn’t make your day miserable.  

Almond: Special    for you. Thinking of you honey. 

LW: You little star!   Thanks for all your advice in the chat room the other night. I did listen to you and kept   and it worked! Yes putting my CV on to eBay is a great idea!   Sorry AF has arrived how disappointing.  

Anne: Thanks so much for your texts sweetie.   Sorry to hear AF arrived and that the herbs are messing your system, I feel responsible cos I’ve told you to go on TCM. Feel bad now. 

LJ: I might need the recipe of that fish pie – it sounds yummy!   I wore my Bliss socks for the first time last night and I love them as much as I love my gloves now. Definitely recommended!  

Anna: Welcome back hon! Hope you had a lovely holiday and your batteries are recharged now.   Can’t believe you have the rest of the week off, I’m very jealous!   What will you do to pamper yourself?  

Zuri: Those are the exact words I hear from my DH - bless them. 

Tracey: I have everything crossed for your scan.  

Kate: You poor thing! Hope they sort out your knees and your tooth honey, it’s not fair on you for in being so much pain.    

Malini: Hope you are OK.   

Mag : Good to hear you had a lovely time. 

Steph: Thanks for the list.  

Heather/Ophelie: Congratulations! 

Coco: I think you are worrying for no reason and don’t forget stress it a killer during an IVF cycle. You really should be happy with your great crop; there is no reason not to be. Good luck with EC.  

AnnaofC: I'm sure your   is fine but step away from those choccies!  

Driver: Are you OK, haven't seen you around in a while.  

I’ve decided not to run away. Things are now better at work and I made up with DH. We even started our   fest last night as it looks like I’m about to ovulate! Yippie! 

So who is up for a Xmas party? I can look in to hiring a place for us. I've got my party hat on!  

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## laurab

Pix - Me me!!!  I'm up for a xmas do! Promise not to drink too much this time!? 

Morning girls. How are you all?


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

I'd love a Christmas party especially as there doesn't seem to be anything festive for the 'gave up work to have a baby and now have nothing' club.  Why can't there be coffee mornings for lonelies like me.

Thank goodness for Charlie.  I seem to speak to him more than anyone else - so tired of being alone all day.

Is it giving up to move on to donor eggs now?  I feel it is the right move but everyday some cheerful well meaning person says, "I know someone who got pregnant on their 5th go..." or  a variation on that theme ... natural IVF ... IVF abroad... magic mushrooms.  So bewildered and LONELY.

Okay - there is a theme to this post.  Sorry me, me, me but unfortunately LJ I am sulking and feeling very sorry for myself.  Why am I 'only' 34 but yet so old?

Stephjoy - Unfortunately, I need to be moved from 2ww to negative cycle AGAIN.

 and   to you all.  I do recognise that this isn't easy for anyone and that I am not alone but alas virtual hugs and friendships aren't filling my empty flat today.

Malini xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - I am so sorry you are feeling lonely.  I cannot pretend to know what IF is like but I DO know from experiences in the past what loneliness is like and that it is the most overwhelmingly painful feeling.  I am so sorry you are in that dark and dreadful place.  Please know that you are YOUNG at 34 - even fertility clinics don't make you feel past it at that age.  With DE - only you can decide but I personally think it is too early given your age and your response so far - you are just on a quest for that one good embie.  Have you had a follow up at ARGC?  I know that virtual hugs just can't cut it sometimes and I am sure we all wish we could be there to give you a proper one.  To help the loneliness, I can trot out all the trite stuff you have heard numerous before about getting out and saying hello to people but I know that is so much harder than people think and that sometimes it doesn't even work.  But this WILL PASS - please stay strong and just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Jumanji

Sorry - just really wanted to reply to Mailini quickly.  But...

Pix - I am glad you feel better; I am also totally confident that the lovely Ally didn't mind you crying at all!  I am sure she has been through some horribly low days as well.


----------



## Donkey

Oh Malini, I'm   with you and for you.  We have all been there and we do understand.  IF is the loneliest thing in the world.  I know I feel that everyone is coping better than me and in my heart i know that's not true as we all hurt so much.  It's horrible that the people that understand our grief the best don't live aound the corner, so we can't pop round and give you a hug.  You have been inspirational to us all with your love and support.  You really are NOT old at 34.

However I know that everything I've said won't change a thing, you need time to grieve.  Just remember we love you and are here for you.

Donkey xx


----------



## Donkey

Sorry I’ve been absent, I keep doing things in the morning and totally wiping myself out in the afternoon…I just want to get better and be me again!!

Pixie, sorry you’re feeling so low too and I’m sure Ally was glad to be there for you.

Anne I know nothing about TCM but if they are causing you so many problems perhaps they don’t suit you??  Expert advice is needed I think!

Anna so glad you had a fab holiday, just what you needed.

Kate hope the tooth is better soon, toothache is HORRIBLE.

Sorry I’ve missed so many personals over the last couple of days, I am thinking of you all.

Well I had 2 appts on Tues, one with Dr Gorgy and my follow up at my clinic.  On 1st Sept we have an appt at a new clinic, Bourn Hall for an NHS go so everything needs to be tied together.

At my follow up appt the consultant was lovely.  She was very honest and said that because we change things each time we never get consistent results and it isn’t an exact science.
This was #4 and I had 4 follies, 3 eggs, 3 fertilised but the ones they transferred were only 4 cell.  The other was an 8 cell but the ‘wrong shape’ indicating a chromosomal abnormality.  She thinks that my severe endo (3 cysts on left side) is affecting my egg quality and quantity.  She suggested DE and was really nice it wasn’t horrible and dismissive.  I pointed out that there seemed to be implantation issues and she said that healthy strong 20yr old eggs would implant better than mine.  However last cycle they implanted 2 x good 8 cell embies.  She also wanted me to consider surgically getting rid of my endo.  However this is a massive issue as I have had previous major abdominal surgery that went wrong and on top of me being very nervous many surgeons would refuse to touch me due to the risks.  This is why my appendix op was such a mental trauma but without it I would have died.  The success if this has put a positive slant on things…do I risk more surgery?

Dr Gorgy is convinced that I have immune issues and we had all the tests.  He also convinced me to have my AMH done.  I argued the case as we have all agreed on here it’s just a number.  However he pointed out that my stims have always increased but by that time the number of follies is established.  He thinks the AMH will indicate that I should start on a higher dose to kick start them and then come down.
I typed up a summary of all my cycles for him – drugs / eggs /follies, my allergic reaction to gemstone on cycle 3 but not cycle 4 when I had steroids, my should injury (that my osteopath thinks is connective tissue) that totally cleared up when I was on steroids but is now back, glandular fever and various allergies.  I also gave him a copy of my level 1 tests done by my GP who said they were normal.  However DR g did loads of highlighting of issues and concerns.
They took 12 bottles of blood from me!!!

So we are just waiting for the results now but I have to think about surgery for my endo, DE, results of my tests – plenty to keep me going!!
I’m off to the South of France tomorrow so I’m trying to pack I HATE PACKING I find it so stressful.  DH thinks it’s really funny that I get so wound up by it.

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> Why am I 'only' 34 but yet so old?


Oh sweetheart, I read this and gasped because I get that feeling, too. It sometimes feels like since IF and my Dad dying in 2007 I've just skipped straight into a boring and bitter middle age. I feel old and tired and don't recognise myself...

BUT I know sometimes I feel okay, too. I hug those nearest to me (and that includes the cats) do something wild like a dip in a lake or night out with friends (and this happens about once a year only!) and remember what it feels like to be me.

Soooo I guess I'm just saying I hope you feel better soon, be kind to yourself, and respect the fact that you have every reason to grieve and feel bad.


----------



## Pixie75

Malini – I can only say I know exactly how you are feeling being also 34 and feeling old. I keep trying to find a reason to blame why this has happened to me/us at such early age. (Actually, when it happened I wasn’t even 34 I was 29!) But I know I will keep hurting myself if I dwell on that so I try and climb back out of that dark black hole with the help of lovely ladies on this thread. If you ask my opinion you have time to try with your own eggs but I know the pain comes with the waiting and not knowing if you’ll ever get there is immense. However, when it does happen it will be worth it so I personally am OK waiting so that I have no regrets. 
I don’t know where you are in London but I can be your coffee friend as and when you need someone to talk to. Is there anything you can take up to keep yourself occupied in the meantime? Just a cheesy thought! I hope my party suggestion didn’t upset you I obviously didn’t know how low you were feeling today and thought a 'pick me up' idea would be good for everyone. 
I know they are no help to you today but here are some heartfelt


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon sweetie pies  

Wow donks u have been a busy girl   You do have loads to think about dont u hun?  But please dont think about it while ur on holiday, take the time to recover and enjoy urself, if u like i'll come and do packing for u, then i can hide myself in ur suitcase and stowaway   

Mallini sweetheart      i wish i could come round and give u real hugs.  You may feel alone but believe me hun we are all there with you.      You have to do what is right for you hunny and if its all going round in circles in ur head then perhaps take a break for a short while    I know thats easier said than done but i really dont want u to feel so sad and lonely, you are are a lovely caring lady mallini and u will never be alone     

Pix glad ur feeling a bit better today did you rub the chillies on the loo roll or not        Im defo up for a xmas party cos i always miss the meet ups and if this ones near xmas and we decide a date soon im coming, and everyone else with their "we gotta go here" "we gotta go there".... can go and "f off"   

Hi lj annaofc coco steph laura anne sobroody littlejenny ally popsi swinny beachy jomac almond nix lightweight mags pam zuri tracey driver and everyone else.

By the way i aint got a bad tooth   it be just a little lump in me gob that keeps swelling up an going down agen, luckily its not big enough to ever shut me up   

Started slimming world tuesday night weighed in at 12stone 5lbs     been a very good girl since my best friend has loads of great tips   just had a mushroom omlette and for pudding had half a pot of natural yogurt with a spoonful of sweetner a dash of vanilla essence and a load of strawberries chopped up in it   Butternut swuash sweet potato pork chop and veg for tea tonight, not that im obsessed by food or anything      really wanna shift 2 stone b4 xmas otherwise i'll be the biggest roundest little xmas pudding ever!


----------



## AoC

Pix, FWIW, I love your party idea.    I can't imagine being able to get there, but if by some freak of chance I could, nothing would hold me back!  

Glad to think I'm not the only one who's started to think about Christmas....    It's my Mum's fault:  she bought me a load of Portmerion Holly and Ivy china for taking some holiday to look after her in April this year.  I loooove that stuff and have boxes of it that comes out at Christmas.

This Christmas, I'll either be pregnant or be done with tx.  Feels strange to know that.  Equally strange to recognise that if it's the latter, I'll be relieved as well as saddened.

Either way, I intend to have a lovely Christmas....  love that time of year!

Ah, Slycett, I remember being as light as 12 stone.... I think I was a teenager....


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

Firstly Malini, I wanted to give you a big hug.  I don't have any tx history apart from clomid and one chemical but I do know how you feel about feeling really lonely.  I think it definitely applies to if; it seems so unfair that other people can do it and not us.  I know it's life but some days it is harder to accept than others.  I feel like my heart is being squeezed in a vice some days,it hurts so much.  I can only hope you can find a way to feel a little less down today and am thinking about you x

Donkey, you have really been pro-active, that's fantastic.  I've read so much about immunes etc and I haven't even considered anything about that - and I thought I knew so much!  I hate packing too, hate unpacking more though but you will have a fab holiday and lots of information to come back to. 

Little Jenny, how are you today?  I am ok, no injections or sniffing today so am quite happy about that!  Had an accident with the ovitralle last night though and lost some of it...trying not to think about it, I b*gger everything up, can't even get this right!

Pixie, you are right,  I am sorry for being negative, I know that some ladies on this thread don't even get as far as me so I will shut up a bit and try to be more positive!  I am just worried, don't know what to feel   

Hope everyone else is ok?
x


----------



## Züri

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Ah, Slycett, I remember being as light as 12 stone.... I think I was a teenager....


ahhh me too


----------



## shortie66

Zuri and anna of c - im only 4ft 10" sweeties if i was a normal height i mite look ok 

Hi coco


----------



## H&amp;P

all.

Pixie - lovely to be missed (I am in Sweden with work and have only managed to skim read and not post at all) , I am definately up for a party Xmas (AnnaofC  we can room & train share if you can come) or otherwise, the earlier the date is set the better so I can book a train and a hotel  

Donkey - sounds like you are covering all the bases, now have a rest to recover all that blood they have stolen from you  

Malini -   (I know they aren't the same as real ones and I wish I could be there to give you a big squeeze)

Anne -   sorry the witch is on the way again, hope you are doing ok.

LJ -   how's your bump doing, can we see any photos yet?

Coco - your follie count and sizes sound fab to me, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Steph - thanks for the update, maybe I will be able to move sections soon.......now I know which way I would like to move  

Swinny - glad your appointment went well, hope your tubal flushing does the trick, I am imagining something like a colonic but know I am totally off base.  

Hernhim - you can keep stimming and those follies will grow, don't forget to keep your tummy warm and eat lots of protein.    

Slycett - hope your hospital appointment comes through quickly and you can get yourself painfree.  , I have some fab SW recipes if you need any more.

I am on CD21 and have started feeling really weird, I am sat at a desk but feel like I am on a boat, sort of a weird swaying feeling, WTF's that all about? Only got about 3 hrs sleep last night, we went to a colleagues house for crayfish (that we had caught  ) and everyone except me was absolutely blotto by 9pm (I am still holding onto the thought that I might have a lovely embryo snuggling in down there) we phoned for a cab to bring us back to our hotel at 00:30am and we are in such a small town (maybe village) that the cabs stop running at midnight so the 5 of us had to walk back (glad it was only about 30 minutes), then the guy in the room next to me snored so loudly I just couldn't get to sleep and then was woken by his snoring at 5am.....

Right I know I have missed loads but need to scoot as in a meeting and paying no attention to what is going on.


 to all you lovely ladies I have missed.


----------



## Malini

No, no Pixie - I loved the party suggestion.  I used to love going out, being social, dressing up and I did feel pretty!  Now, I won't wear my glasses so I don't have to see my reflection and feel real fear about meeting new people.  Grrr.  Thank you for your virtual hugs and offer to be my coffee friend.  You're right, I need something to do with my time but I am all out of ideas ... and inspiration.  I started ttc on the last two days of my 29th year, so I HEAR YOU.  I admire your patience and careful consideration about how regret is not what you need.

Thank you AnnaofC, I am sorry you are feeling this too early middle age rubbish too.  My wild thing is that I am going to Vietnam with a friend (to visit her friend and new baby) in October.  I hope my joie to vivre returns soon.  I appreciate your permission to grieve and feel bad - I guess that's what's appropriate atm and I have to let it happen.  Am too trying to love the idea of Christmas bc last year was AWFUL.  Am looking into flights right now so I can be at home with my mum.

And to you Donkey.  I didn't mean to make you  .  So pleased your appts went okay, and that you feel some momentum.  It is really hard all of this isn't it, and I too think I am the worst at coping with IF despite being faced with evidence of the universal suffering it causes. I HATE PACKING TOO!!!

Special thanks LJ for your message in your busy day - much appreciated.  You are a wonder at how you try to understand what it feels like to be in the IF hole and that you have time and empathy for strangers when you and your sis have been able to move on. It is very inspirational.  I wish you ran emotional support workshops!!!

Well done you Kate re the slimming world, and thank you for saying such a lovely thing about me.  I'll counteract my self-hating negative voices with your words.

Coco- Cheers! I get it that you feel negative.  IF can make you believe that nothing good can or will ever happen.  Am cheering you on despite being down in the dumps.  We all are.

Zuri  

Donkey   right back at you.

You're all very right.  There are good days and bad ones.  Almond just telephoned me and so the lonely flat had voices in it other than mine and Charlie's  .  

 to you,
M xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - I am glad you had some productive appointments.  Obviously, any 38 year old with endo (in fact probably any 30 year old with severe endo) is going to have a better chance with DE.  Sometimes they suggest it in the nicest possible way because it gives you the best chance of getting pregnant quickly.  However, that is a world away from it being your only option or you being ready for it.  Dr. G still seems to think there are other avenues to pursue so I would see how your tests come back before rushing into anything.  If you do have immune issues then, if I recall correctly, Tracey was told DE won't help that. just take a bit of time.

Malini - listen to the wise words of the Princess Pixie!    

Kate - I'm glad that slimming world is going well so far.  Good luck with that! 

AnnaofC - I am sorry you have had low times too.

Pix -  

Zuri - you have managed to lose a whole load of weight though haven't you??  I think you have done a marvellous job there!

Driver - great to see you!

Malini - it's all to easy to move on when you don't suffer any more.  Far better to stick around and remind those going through the tunnel that there is light at the end of it.  I'll never forget seeing my sister so defeated...


----------



## Donkey

Kate I love the idea of a personal packer    If DH is taking his bike with us surely I could sneak a FF in?  

Pixie - I'm def up for an xmas party  


xx


----------



## shortie66

Driver ooooo sounds ominous    fingers crossed for you hunny pie      Want me to come round and put a peg on that fellas nose?      Any sw recipes very welcome hun  

Donks yes im sure u are hunny    I love packing, no idea why, its just the thought of packing all nice clothes and getting away for a bit i suppose.  Know i've only just come back from butlins, but i'd love a weekend somewhere bank holiday    

Mallini yes hun you certainly have no reason to hate urself tho i must admit i have been there myself more than once in my life.  I still find it hard to talk about what i went through went i lost my mom and dad and tend to close off and shy away from people when im feeling down, but we know that sometimes loneliness is worse.      Put some of ur fave music on or get a book that u have been meaning to read, and above all be kind to urself and dont beat urself up if ur feeling down.  The cloud will lift from you  hunny, i promise you.     

LJ i have to lose some weight im at the heaviest i've ever been and feel so unfit/unhealthy/crap/old     When me and bf have lost 2 stone we are gonna book us a spa day (perhaps even overnight  ) and treat ourselves.


----------



## almond

Afternoon ladies   Thank you so much for all your good wishes and support, it has meant so much. SO glad I found this thread

Malini   I know we spoke but couldnt ignore you here. IF sucks, it really does. At times the pain is unbearable and it feels like being trapped in a living hell. At those times, it feels like things will never get better. And then at other times it feels ok and things feel positive. One thing I have learnt in life is that nothing lasts forever and one way or another we will all move on from this. I hope you have a lovely restful weekend with DH and Charlie and chat to you (over a massive f off coffee  ) soon

Pix - glad you are feeling better, have been thinking about you a lot. Oh I am SO up for a Christmas party. I am the Christmas queen - check out my pic. I start listening to carols in Oct usually. What a great idea. Maybe we can have more than one.   Dont want to wait until Christmas to see everyone though - shall we organise a London meet up in Sept time? Anyone up for that?

Donkey - you must be feeling exhausted after everything you have been through, but the 2 appts you have had sound great. I am glad Mr G was good - I found him really thorough. It sounds like our situations are fairly similar - I have endo too, and mainly on my ovaries and interesting that it may affect egg quality, though on reflection I have heard that before and I can see how it could happen. Hopefully when you get the test results back it will be easier to see next steps. Hope you have a fab time in the South of France

AnnaofC - glad you are a fellow Christmas freak   lovely to have you back on the thread

Swinny/Sarah - great news about the flushing

Kate - still laughing about you trying to find a picture of a walnut whip to cheer me up  Good luck with SW - dont they let you have "sins" how many is a walnut whip?!

Hi everyone else!

As to me, I am feeling better - after a meltdown yesterday morning. I reached a point of total despair, that is the only way I can describe it. I am sure you have all been there at some point. And then I started to feel better and I really have felt ok since then. It is hard to explain and I am sure that sadness will come back but right now I am enjoying feeling more like me and also relieved that the stress of the cycle (and the drugs) is over   

I have already taken some positive steps for myself. Before my cycle, I had planned to get in touch with someone I had heard of who does natural medicine gynaecology and who also is knowledgeable about immune issues, but tries natural treatment first. At the moment my priority is to get my body back on track and that is my main reason for wanting to go to him. I was really lucky and got a cancellation with him this morning, and I thought he was EXCELLENT. Really knowledgeable, explained everything clearly and really thorough. The plan is to try and get my body back on track for a few months and then see what to do next - but he agreed with me that my body does not get on well with the stims (my immunes went haywire) and that really if I am going to pursue treatment with my own eggs natural IVF is best for me (I had already decided that anyway). If I dont go down that road then I will have got my body into good shape for DE if that is what we decide to do. He has suggested some more tests including repeat hormone testing, DHEA levels, repeat AMH (but those two latter ones not yet) and an endometrial biopsy for NK cells which I had also already decided to do. I am really pleased with the plan for the next few months, feel I am in good hands and am feeling more confident that when the time is right I could actually get pg (even if not with my own eggs). 

I have a follow up at my NHS clinic on Tues (got a cancellation - appt was going to be Nov  ) and I will be making my concerns about my cycle known, seems pretty clear they should not have delayed EC to Mon. They did not even take my blood once - I asked for an oestradiol blood test but the drs didnt look at the result. Am expecting them to defend what they did but at least I get to say my piece and draw a line under the whole thing. 

Mainly though just looking forward to getting myself back, doing the things I like and feeling happy  . Would like to note for the record that since Tues I have had many treats, including a large almond green and blacks which DP bought for me   I feel better eating healthily though so will get self back on track soon.

Oops another mega post from me - sorry! Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## almond

Forgot to say - Anne where are you, have I missed something? Hope you are ok  
x


----------



## AoC

Good point, slycett!    I was only being flippant - we're all have our own shape and size battles to fight, even though we come in a hundred different varieties!  Wishing you every success in your own endeavours.  I lost three stone before treatment, although it took me a couple of years or more.  I amazingly maintained it through two cycles, but somehow put on half a stone in the last couple of months!  

OTOH, I can lose half a stone in a week, if I put my mind to it, so it'll be okay.  Best thing I ever did was give up (most) wheat.  I just seem to be able to manage my weight much better without it.

Now, what else was I thinking?  Oh yes - Almond, your class and generosity of spirit are just lovely to behold, you know.  I'm firmly of the opinion sometimes we have to face our moments of despair head on, live in them for as long as they need acknowledging, and then somehow we feel better.  

Or, in less floofy language, denial sucks monkey balls.



I'm sorry you hit despair, but I'm glad you acknowledged that and feel better for it.  

Driver, that would be very cool....  

Malini, your Vietnam trip sounds just the ticket!!!

Donkey, you want a packer, I'm ya girl....  it runs in my family.  Dad (godresthissoul) once drew a scale diagram of the trailer and the roof rack, and all the large items that needed to go into it, in order to pack it most efficiently.  We used to go on holiday with tinned food packed into the spaces of the engine compartment, and wash cloths rolled up and packed inside the middles of loo rolls.

The height of his achievement was packing my riding hat (when I had no intention of going riding) because he, "had a space that's that shape."  As for me, I have a wide variety of Eagle Creek packing cubes...I pack early, I pack tight, and I get more into my suitcase than most people get in two.

Not that I'm proud to have inherited this particular skill at all.... gmao      

  AnnaofC


----------



## Züri

slycett said:


> Zuri and anna of c - im only 4ft 10" sweeties if i was a normal height i mite look ok
> 
> Hi coco


yes but I am about 4fit 10" wide too


----------



## Pixie75

Malini – I’m glad our lovely Almond had some comforting words for you. It’s so important to speak to somebody when you are feeling low, especially in our cases as we live away from all of our close ones.  

Almond: Well done you! Your appointment with Trewor Wing sounds very interesting. What exactly does he do concerning immunes?

Donkey: Ahhhh holiday…have a fantastic time! Don’t bother with the packing all you need is your bikini!  

Driver: What are you doing in Sweden? How come we didn’t know you were going there!   Not surprised you are feeling odd with only 3 hours of sleep hon, sod work and get some rest.  

Zuri: Loved your new ‘barnet’ on **! You look lovely. 

AnnaofC: What is FWIW ?   Hope you can make it to our party! 

Kate: Oooooo I’m loving that spa idea! You go girl, you deserve it.   By the way, no, funnily enough I didn’t rub chillies on the loo roll!  

Laura: You party animal!! Love that spirit and you can drink as much as you like honey.

Coco: Do you have any IVF music? Maybe you should listen or do something relaxing. Acupuncture or a massage might be a good idea too but I have a feeling, no matter what, you are just a worrier – full stop!  

LJ: You must be the only ‘normal’ I like!   Thanks for your constant support.  

Girls, what sort of party do you like? There are countless options out there. Do we want a low key do e.g. hire a private venue and have a lovely Xmas meal and just be us or do we want to go for a bigger place and mix up with 3D people?   The restaurant, where we had our little get together the other day, has a room downstairs where it can be hired for private events/parties etc. I’ve spoken to the chap there and he says as long as the minimum spent is £300 there will be no venue hire fee. The capacity is 25 people, have background music or we can bring our own DJ etc.! It’s not a massive room but it is lovely and I love the idea of not having any strangers around personally! Any other suggestions/ideas are welcome – just let me know.

So far we have 7 yes's and 1 maybe  

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnofC - maybe
and me!


Pix xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - can our Xmas party be a Friday or preferably Saturday pretty please and not the 1st weekend in the month (am I being picky  ), right meant to be meeting for dinner in 15 minutes and I am still sat working (this is work isn't it??), better go and splash some water on my face and get ready for another evening of sobriety in the face of drunken excess..........


----------



## Donkey

Pixie that sounds great, I agree with you about not having strangers it would be nice to just have us girls  

And I can't remember who suggested Sept but that sounds good too but I can't do the weekend of 25th.

I'm impressed with the number of 'packers' on here.  Normalyy I'm so organised and efficient, in fact I'm known for it.  I think the packing stress comes from being a Libran and i can't make a decision on what to take with me    

xx


----------



## almond

Anna of C - thank you, you are v kind! Yep, def with you on the having to face it head on - except you explained it much more eloquently than I could! x

One idea for our Christmas bash  - there is a restaurant somewhere in Soho where you can hire the upstairs and you have a private karaoke machine  

Pix - re immunes and Trevor Wing. One treatment he uses is medical mushrooms, which conventional medicine uses to treat HIV in Japan. He has had some success with this in relation to raised NKs in blood and in the uterus. I tend to prefer natural treatments to drugs (partly why I hate IVF) so if I have the raised NKs in my uterus this is something I would like to try.

I think I have overdone my post IVF eating. Especially as I am still on the steroids (have to come off gradually). Dont care though, not ready to stop yet!
x


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I am definately up for a Xmas bash. My work one is on a Thursday, so could do most Fridays or Saturdays in Dec (not the week leading up to xmas though. If we set a date I'll get a cheapy advanced ticket and tell my sister I'll be crashing at hers. Think it would be nice to keep it to ladies on this site. 

Not done much in the way of pampering, but have got accupuncture tomorrow. Had an afternoon nap for 2 hours this afternoon, what's that all about! 

Almond - I'm v intereted in this guy you're seeing...I have raised nk's in my uterus...mushrooms? 

Donkey - hope the tests provide some answers. Not sure what to say about the surgery..understand you being nervous. Think I would probably have it but ensure I was in a very safe pair of hands. Have a lovely time in France! 

Malini - Vietname..wow!

Driver - you get to travel with work...how glamerous!

Anna - loved the pics on your website! 

Kate - sounds like the diet's going well. 

Anne - how are you feeling?

Hi Swinny, Coco, Laura, Steph, Nix, Zuri, LJ at all 

Anna x


----------



## almond

Anna - will send you pm x
ps have you caught up with 4 Weddings yet?!


----------



## Ourturn

Almond  - yes, didn't think much of any of the weddings though. Looking forward to next weeks already  

Donkey - I'm a libran too and totally get what you're saying! Had a nightmare this holiday as I could only pack 15 kilos including toiletries! In the end would only pack things that went with the x2 pairs of sandals I took and that helped narrow down the decision making process


----------



## Züri

Pixie75 said:


> Zuri: Loved your new 'barnet' on **! You look lovely.


Thanks Pix but you are a bit behind the times that was way back in early May and caused quite a stir! 

I would love to join you girls for a xmas party - wish i was nearer


----------



## shortie66

Zuri come over for a few days hun, i got a spare bed u can have!  Incorporate ur visit  with some xmas shopping in london and brum  

Hi everyone, gotta go me teas nearly ready an im bl00dy starvin!!!!!


----------



## laurab

Any 'out of towners' are more than welcome to stay at mine for the xmas do.  The only prob may be when it is. The CHippers birthday is the 16th (not sure what day that is) but Tims family will prob come down to stay for the weekends I assume but if we was to do it early december that would be fine.  I have a double sofa bed and a double pump up.  I'm on the tube line think it took about 50mins other day to get to the venue so I'm not that close but closer than some of you!  Also could we do Secret SAnta!!? I LOVE secret santa!

Sorry that was a very xmas arty type post!


----------



## laurab

Agh anyone watching 'how the other half live'? One family have 40 million and the other squashed in tiny council flat and they just sent them a cheque for £2,500? I'm sorry but thats just tight! If I have 40 million I'd buy them a little house with garden.... afer I'd paid for all you ladies to get top notch IVF and have some bubbas of course though.


----------



## shortie66

Laura - i've just watched it hun, i thought it was bit mean too     Forty million    and did u see that house/mansion/stately home they had


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry just a quick post from me.

Definately up for the xmas party - Pix, the place we went to last week was fab so the downstairs room sounds good to me.

Up for a meet in September too.  A while ago we talked about going somewhere to have fish. Maybe we should resurect that idea?

Malini.  I didn't want to go without saying how sorry I am to hear you feeling so down.  I realise that I might not be the ideal person to comfort you right now, I would love to meet you for coffee or lunch one day if it might cheer you up at all.
One idea for filling your spare time might be to do some volunteer work for a charity you admire.  It might help make you feel good about yourself again.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening all,

I didn't see the programme, we decided to go out to eat - take my mind off tomorrow I think!  

I can't believe my DH sometimes.  I was saying about us coming home from the hospital tmrw and that he was coming to get me in the car, maybe get a taxi.  I was saying, oh I'm sure I won't feel too bad after the anaesthetic, maybe I can get a bus (jokin!). He says , no you can't do that, this is a serious operation.  They are going to kill you and then revive you again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Talk about making me even more nervous!!  

Laurab, I'm with you, LOVE secret santa! How are the peas? x

Pixie, you hit the nail on the head - I worry abou everything!!  Am trying to be positive now though, despite the DH comment above!!  And put me down for a xmas parteee, anytime is ok for me (saddo that I am!).

Almond, I still don't know what nk's are but it sounds good that you are finding out about them  

Hi Anna of C, haven't 'spoken' before.  I love the idea of getting away from it all to write - have always had ambitions to do it but am far too lazy!  One of these days....And your dad sounds like a right giggle 

Got to be up at 6am tomorrow - yuck!  Must go to bed soon but am washing my hair in case I get a hunky doctor tomorrow - although he is going to be down the other end most of the time - how attractive! 
Hello Laura Driver DonkeyAlmond Malini Slycett,Sobroody and anyone else
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

I meant to say in my previous post - I have heard very goodthings about Trevor Wing, I nearly went to see him on this cycle but couldn't get an apt quick enough.

good luck tomorrow coco.  EC at the Lister went very well for me and everyone was really nice, so don't worry.

night night.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have been awake since 4am so thought as I have some time at last I would be a proper ffer and do some personals.  

Kate.  I am sorry that you are in pain with your knee and your mouth at the moment.  I wonder if it is what my DH had last year, a blocked saliva gland.  His kept swelling up then going down and swelling again.  We were on holiday at the time and the Dr sorted it out.
I hope you get whatever it is sorted.

Laura.  I agree, £2500 is very tight when you have 40 million. I have always thought about what I would do if I won the Euro Millions and I know I would give most of it away.  It would be a fantastic full time job, setting up a trust to just give money away all the time.  Those who would do lots of good with the money are never the ones to win though.

Donkey.  I'm glad your apt with Dr Gorgy gave you lots to think about. I hope your time away enables you to completely recover from your Op.

Driver.  When do you get back from your work trip.  Sobriety is no fun when everyone around you is drinking.

AnnaofC.  How is the latest book going?

Anne.  Where are you?

Well, I am finally feeling tired enough to go to sleep but I have to 'get up' now and go to work.  At least I have half day.  Max is leaving his nursery as he starts school in September and they are having a little graduation ceremony for them.  He has to wear glasses now which is a real struggle as he says 'super heros don't wear glasses'

Have a good day everyone.

Tracey


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Just sat waiting to start our trip home, 30 mins taxi to train station, then 2hr train trip to Stockholm, then lunch, then 30 minute train trip to airport, then 2.5 hr flight then 1.5hr drive home so back about 8pm tonight, travelling with work is so NOT glamorous.  

Hope you all have a lovely day, the sun is shining here (not that I get to see any of it)

Coco - will be thinking about you today    

Anne - hope you are Ok? will text you when I am back in blighty.  

Secret Santa sounds cool, not sure any of you would ever speak to me again though if you heard me do Karaoke .


----------



## AoC

Tracey!  Clark Kent!  Okay, so he was the secret alter-ego, but still.....  I've just spent ten minutes googling famous people who wore glasses.... nobel prize winners, war heroes, sports champions, fashion icons...  ggg

I should have posted when I was up in the night - had one of my 3am wide-awakes.  Watched some of The Kite Runner and wished I hadn't.

Not glamorous, Driver, but I used to love travel when I wasn't driving... perfect writing time!

The book's going SLOOOOOOWLY, Tracey!  Is there a tearing my hair emoticon??

*waving to eveyrone*

 AnnaofC


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls,

Sorry I didn't log on yesterday, felt a bit fffd off with the *****in witch so buried my head in work        

Everyone ok?

Coco- Wanted to wish you luck for today   

Pix- Hunny, dont be daft about blaming yourself for the herbs hun. I would try anything to help and all advice is greatly appreciated- our bodies are different hunny thats all. Silly billy    

malini   

Almond- glad youre a little better lovely  

Tracey- Hi hun, how are you?  

Sarah- nah, the TCM woman never got back to me. so what does that tell you!!  

Driver- Blimey hun, how's the dizzyness today? I was gonna text you today to see if you were ok    

Love to everyone

PS- I would love to do a Crimble party but I have a couple of bits on in December and also we have a lot of tooing and frooing trying to pick up/drop off the boys SOOOOO, throw some dates at me and I will do my best to be there.
Any ideas of dates yet?
I def cant't do the 12th 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Well I'm off on holiay shortly and am back on the 30th.  Just wanted to say goodbye, or should that be au revoir, and see you soon.  Loads of love to you all and look after each other.


Donkey
xx


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - I hope you are feeling better and that today is a "good day".   I think planning things like Vietnam and being with your mum at Christmas is a great idea.  It must be so hard when your close family is far away.  DP and I went to Vietnam in January 2008 (well DP went in December 2007 and journeyed down from the North and I joined him in Saigon in January).  It was fab!   

Driver - DP snores like a hippo.  It is especially bad after he has been drinking and he lies there on his back making the most dreadful noise and I can't move him!  I retreat to the spare room (so do the cats).  Have fun in Sweden.

Almond - I am sorry you had a bit of a meltdown; very understandable though!  I am so glad you managed to get an appointment with Dr. Wing who gave you a slightly different take on things.  He sounds really knowledgeable about the balance of treatment and immunes.  It does make sense that IVF can, in some people, make immunes go a bit haywire because immunes respond to "unnatural" things in your body.  This may not apply to everyone but I can see the point in your case.  I also think you need to make your voice heard on your cycle.  They need to LEARN from what happened so that maybe someone else will not suffer in the same way you did.  I am not playing the blame game but they should, at least, accept that mistakes were made and that they can benefit from being more careful next time.  I think it will make you feel better to express your feelings to them and you may well help someone else by doing so.  Anyway, you have a plan for the next few months so stick with it and get your body in the best possible shape for pregnancy!   

Anne - sorry the old witch got your down a bit.  Still, it is on to the next cycle!    

Donkey - I don't know what to advise on surgery but I am glad the appendix op has made you less scared to consider it as an option.  Have a great holiday and we will see you soon!

CocoRuby - thinking of you today; please let us know how you get on!

Anna of C - glad the book is getting there slowly!  

SoBroodyAnna - hello sweetie!

Laura - I totally agree with you on "how the other half live"; £2,500 is probably their weekly budget for scented candles or something ridiculous!

Tracey - poor Max with the glasses!! I was so mean to my sister when she had to wear glasses.  Short sight didn't catch up with me until I was in my 20s but because it was so late my eyes still haven't settled down so Kate is now laser corrected and I am the one with the contact lenses!!  

Slycett - hope slimming world is still going well; a spa sounds like a great treat to look forward to.

Pixie - I hope you are doing ok today!

Zuri - hello there!

love to Beachy, Steph, Miranda, Lightweight, Heapy, Popsi, Mag, Nix (when are you back?), Purple, Swinny and anyone else I have missed.

I'm impressed by those who are good at packing.  I love the idea of a personal packer.  Especially since at the airport when they ask if you packed your bag yourself you can affect a really posh voice and say "goodness me no - my staff do that kind of thing."  

I am seeing Kate and the twins tomorrow.  They are at my parents and DP and are are going to visit for lunch.  The family dog, Portia (pushing 18 years old and somewhat set in her ways to say the least) is a little put out by the twins' visit


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend!  

Coco: Good luck wih EC    today. Hope it goes well.

Mailini: You OK sweets?

Driver: Have a safe journey home.

Anne: OK!   

Almond: Thanks for the info. I want to get my immunes checked - Thinking of seeing Dr Gorgy soon, did you get the full thing checked or just NK cells? Re Soho/Karaoke idea, if you let me know what the place is called I can call up and find out the details but in one condition I won't sing if we go there!!  

Laura: I was thinking of suggesting Secret Santa too! Not sure how we can draw the names though? Maybe one person can draw for everyone then PM each person so everyone knows who they've got? I don't mind doing it once we have our complete list.

Tracey: Scan on Wednesday?    

Zuri: I'm a bit behind on ** aren't I! Sorry!  

Anna: 2 hrs of beauty sleep? You can't get any better pampering then that!  

LJ:  Have a lovely time with Kate and the twins tomorrow. 

Driver: Enjoy your holiday.  

OK here is our new list and some date suggestions ;

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne - maybe


27th or 28th November

4th or 5th December (not sure if Driver can do these?)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

LJ - he he! very funny about the candles... your prob very right! 'oh we give to charity aren't we great' grrrrr

Pix - i prob can't do the 11/12th.

Alomond - how are you doing honey pie?

Tracey - Scan moday?

Coco - come on little chicken lay them eggs!


----------



## Pixie75

Oh no, we can’t do the party without you Laura and you Anne!  Both 11th & 12th are off the list now.


----------



## Jumanji

My lady garden is out of control - am having a much-needed wax today!


----------



## Pixie75

LittleJenny said:


> My lady garden is out of control - am having a much-needed wax today!


    where did that come from!  Are you going Hollwood or Brazillian LJ?


----------



## laurab

LJ - I'm impressed my lady garden turned into a wilderness for wildlife when I was preg! Actaully its not much better now!


----------



## Little Me

LJ-    

Think I might have a h/wood myself actually


----------



## Jumanji

just something I wanted to share!!  

I am having a hollywood done.


----------



## almond

I was very hairy for EC. I saw it as a punishment for f'ing up my cycle


----------



## almond

Morning all  

Pix - will send you pm re immune stuff. I had it all done - except for endometrial biopsy which I need to get done, to check for the NKs which live in the uterus. If you want to chat about it sometime let me know. I have noticed that 2 particular ones seem to be raised in some PRs, CD3 and CD 19+/5+ (the second one of those causes your body to produce antibodies to its own hormones) and I asked TW and he said he had seen that too. What I suspect nobody knows is whether the raised NKs cause the poor response, or whether the immune response is a inevitable reaction to stims or even just your bodies hormone production if you have low ovarian reserve. My guess is the latter. It may be that these particular NKs being raised does not affect pg, just response.

Re the karaoke restaurant - I went years and years ago but some friends mentioned it recently. I will find out. Poss better not to go there - some of us (ahem) might want to do nothing but sing ...

Tracey - lovely to see you here   We all have everything crossed for your scan. I have been reading some of the De threads as well and checking you were ok when I was there  

Laura - not sure if I said this before but I LOVE that pea photo of the chippers 

I am ok but bloody exhausted. Had a dodgy stomach since EC and also feel like I am getting a cold which never comes. Think this is something to do with all the drugs. Am still on the steroids cos they have told me to taper them but I am taking less than been told as just want them out of my body   (and to stuff my face without worrying about steroid weight gain as well - I have been doing the face stuffing anyway)

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond-      , loving the hairy punishment!


----------



## almond

Hi Anne, glad you are back today! Re the hairy punishment - it is the least they deserved   Perhaps I will whack out my legs at my follow up on Tues as well, as they are even hairier now

Pix - have sent you a long and exceptionally boring pm about immunes
xxx


----------



## Little Me

girls, the Chrimbo party.... is it hubbys too?


----------



## AoC

Good to see you, Anne.  Sorry about the witch.  She's just an all-round pain, isn't she?  I'm due mid next week time - a little anxious about it, as Gateshead want you to go to them for your CD 1-4 bloods.  That's kinda fine, but at the same time CD1-4 is when I'm usually drugged up to the eyeballs and doing the bed-and-bathroom polka.  I'm sure it'll be fine.  I'm just... thinking about it a lot, you know?  Sorry, ramble over... hope you're feeling better.  

Have a lovely hol, Donkey!

LOL, LJ, thanks for the glass-half-full take on the book!  I've done 1700 words so far this week, which is pants.  But it's also 1700 words more than I had last week... all progress is good progress!  

Good luck Coco!!!      

I'm going to stay out of date decisions, since my getting to a Christmas party is doubtful.  I'm assuming we're talking London, or do I have that wrong?  That's, like, 350 miles away, but I have friends in Pimlico and Reading I'd love to see, so I might be able to make a trip of it, with a bit of planning.... 

It's so cold today, I've actually lit a fire!    Pippi, one of our cats, thinks it's wonderful... although she keeps attacking my toe because she can't work out what this wiggly thing is sticking out from under my lap.  "It's my TOE, Pippi... OW!  It's not a snake!  It's not a snake!"

I'm very chatty at the mo, aren't I?  It's because the book's not coming... ggg

ROFL, Laura - were there tribes of pigmies in your wilderness

Just had to go and look up Hollywood wax... everything in life is a chance to learn something...  I guess gynaecologists must see everything from Hollywood to Oh-My-God-It's-King-Kong...


----------



## Little Me

Hi AnnaC-


----------



## Jumanji

My lady garden is now fully mown!


----------



## Pixie75

I've just had an afternoon nap!  I never used to like acupuncture but now every time I go to my Chinese doc, they give me acu as well and I fall asleep! My Chinese doc was very happy with my day 14/15 ovulation this month! I've asked her about immunes and she said she doesn't think that's my problem but she can't see any harm in getting them checked. 
She is a bit interesting, she told me she'd been to Istanbul and loved it but today she said she'd never been to Turkey.  I said how about Istanbul, you do realise that's in Turkey right?  She started laughing and said yes that it the capital isn't it!  I just left it there to save her more embarrassment!

Almond - You are a superstar hon.  Thanks so much! I'll action on that very soon and also very interested in on your new gynaecologist as well. I too hate using drugs and much prefer getting whatever I need from natural sources.

Well done on teaching the clinic a lesson! They deserved that! 

Anne: I don't think the boys are involved hon but not sure.

AnnaofC: Sorry, yes even though it's never been mentioned I am looking into hiring a venue in London but I am easy if we can think of somewhere else which will be more convenient for everyone that's fine too? Any suggestions girls?

LJ:


LittleJenny said:


> My lady garden is now fully mown!


   

Ouch!! Does it not hurt?!! 

xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Nah, I think London's a good idea.  I could get a direct train from Penrith.  I used to visit my Pimlico friend regularly enough I still have an Oyster card!    Husband's family come from Romford, too, so there's lots of options for visits and things...

Ouch, LJ.  Are you now as red as a baboon's ****


----------



## Swinny

Well girls I am bringing some amazing news for Paul and I!! I got a natural   this morning. I am still in shock now and haven’t stopped blubbing all day. Last week I had a bit of mucky stuff in my knickers (TMI I Know!!) so I thought it was my AF on it’s way. I am usually bob on 24 days so that would have been around the right time. Anyway, I still hadn’t got my AF this week and I started to wonder, but then I just put it down to the IVF drugs mucking up my cycle. To cut a long story short, I am off on a night out with one of my friends tonight so I thought I’d better do a test this morning to make sure and lo and behold the Clearblue says 1-2 weeks pregnant. I so want to allow myself the full excitement but I can’t yet due to my history of ectopics. Please god let this little bubba have made it to it’s safe place and be all snuggled in where he/she should be   I am hoping that the mucky stuff was an implantation bleed  

I rang Care aswell for advice and Carolyn one of the nurses said she’d ring me back. When she rang back she had three of the nurses that usually look after me around the phone and they all came on to congratulate me. Like I said I haven’t stopped blubbing all day. The upshot is that they are sending me a prescription of Utrogestan and have booked me in for a scan on the 28th. 

My head is in a  

Love from a very shocked Sarah xxxx


----------



## AoC

OMG, Sarah!!!  Congratulations!!  That is just the best news.  I just had to expkain to Husband why I went all squealy!  I'm not surprised you're blubbing, I would be too!

Many, many congrats, sweetheart.  Wishing you lots of good vibes for a safe and happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## almond

oh wow Sarah amazing news congratulations!!! That mucky stuff (!) sounds like a good sign of implantation . Am sending you      for a healthy 9 months ahead
xxx


----------



## Malini

Hurrah Sarah!!!  Congrats.

ta for all your concern gang, you're the best.

Thinking about you Tracey for Wednesday.  Would love to meet up with you.  I have been thinking about charity work but seem to never get round to picking up the phone.  I'd like to do something with my Charlie.

It seems Almond that I have your cold that wouldn't come...just got out of bed and moved to the sofa.

 and   all round.

V excited about Xmas party plans. 

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah-woohoo babes, I nearly dropped the phone on shock once I'd worked out what it was lol....so so pleased for you both x


----------



## mag108

ladies just a quickie as am off out now
Malini sweetheart my heart goes out to you. Loneliness is horrible. I had it very bad when I first moved to the UK. Could you do a little volunteering locally in something you would love to do were you might meet nice people and take your mind off the whole IVF thing a bit? And you are still a good age sweetie. (just saw your latest post...you could volunteer in a cats home!)

And ANNof C: I felt 'old' as soon as my folks died too. I have friends who are 30 or 35 and I am with them and think I am 100! I sometimes want tos say to them  ...'when I was your age...'(mostly because of their innocence and lack of experience of any real loss/pain). Death makes you older. However, I have such fun the last few months I think its been a good anitdote

Kate: good luck with slimming world..!

Almond: sounds like you have really moved forward from your last tx. Good for you.Who is the guy who does natural medicine gynaecology? Sounds very interesting. Lister have advised immunes and I am at the pt of having to decide were to have immunes done. I cant really afford Dr Gorgy. Interested in any thoughts you might have.


Girls I missed the whole party discussion...when and where?!!!
Maybe us girls up north could do something a bit more local?


Sarah sarah sarah: what fantastic news! Am so so happy for you hun! Bloody hell, you must be bowled over completely! Big hug. Lots of kissesxxxx


love to al you ladies, Anne, Anna, Pix, Purps, Steph, LV, LW, LJ, Donks, and everyone elsexxx


----------



## shortie66

OMG Swinny congralations sweetheart      Thats fabulous news     take care now hunny only lemonade for you for the next 9 months   

Hi everyone sorry been awol today, helped scottie on van this morning, visited a friend this afternoon and onl just finished tea     Got a stinking headache so gonna have a couple o painkillers and a lie on the sofa and get dh to pamper to my every need (in my dreams)


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, Sarah! Sweetheart, I am so thrilled! That's bloody amazing news!

I got goosebumps when I read it - what a bleeping fantastic thing to happen!

Amazing. Bloody wonderful.


----------



## laurab

Top bloody banana Sarah!!


----------



## Jumanji

Sarah - such wonderful, amazing news!  I'm not surprised you are feeling emotional!  I have tears in my eyes typing this!    so hard that the little one is snuggling in tight in the right place.  I am glad you have an early scan to check all is well; so happy for you!    

Did anyone hear how EC went for CocoRuby?  Hope she has some good news soon.


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - CONGRATULATIONS!     

LJ - a hollywood!  

Anna x

PS Pix - I'm now taking maca  & spirulina in capsule form...MUCH better! Have also found a tumeric suplement in Boots in tablet form too.


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

Thank you so much for all your lovely well wishes. Still not quite got my head around things, it all feels really surreal.

Kate - OMG I can't believe that last Friday night I was out drinking! Bl**dy typical isn't it, I've lived like a nun for all that time while I was cycling and the minute  I decide to have a break and some fun my body decides to play ball  
I always liked Slimming World as you can eat more than Weight Watchers. I was always really hungry when I did WW

Laura & Mirra - It's been a long journey hey girls!! I am just praying now that history doesn't repeat itself   Laura, thanks for your text xxx

Beachy - Sorry I missed your call yesterday I was on the phone to my mum. I will give you a call later on today  

Mag - Thanks my lovely. You are turning into a complete socialite. I keep looking for you in Lancashire Life to see what you've been up to and what parties you've attended  

Anna - I squealed too!! In fact I did  alot of squealing all day long xxxx

Almond - How re you doing chick? I am thinking about you   Have your clinic given you a date for a follow up yet? 

Malini - Wish we were all nearer as we'd keep you occupied. I think the idea of some voluntary work sounds like a plan xx

LJ -   Here's hoping for a little miracle.

Anna -  I had a little look at that Spirulina on the Biovea website the other day and thought it might be a good idea to start taking that too 

Well girls I feel like an owl, i've been wide awake since 5 and as I'm typing the gremlins have come alive and we've got WWF style cat wrestling going on around my ankles as I'm typing.

Christmas meet up sounds like a great idea, any plans for where and when yet??

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning ....

Off for a day of shopping and lunch in Harrogate today, looking forward to a nice girly day, it's been a week of good news, on Tuesday I got a call from a friend to say she was naturally pregnant after going through IVF 8 times (the last with IVIG which give her her little boy), talk about miracles, then yesterday our dear  dear Sarah finds out she's pregnant naturally too which is such b***y wonderful news, just waiting to see what today brings  

Love to you all, it just shows us doesn't it that sometimes miracles can happen and gives some of us that glimmer of hope         

Sarah- lookign forward to talking to you xxx


----------



## Züri

Congratulations Sarah that's fantastic news!! I think it's a great boost to all the other ladies to keep trying regardless of numbers on test results - as it could and can just happen au natural 

x


----------



## Pixie75

Sarah OMG OMG!!!

That's absolutely brilliant news!! Congratulations!

    

Isn't it surprising, when you think about it almost all the BFP announcements on the PR thread have come from the ladies who conceived naturally. It goes to show there is hope and   is the way to go! 

Right, better go and find hubby now!   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anna - Spirulina (sp) & maca are just the yukkiest things ever.   I usually put maca in my cereal and feel   by the time i finish it but I'm already taking tablets of

Vitafem x3
DHAx2
Co Enzyme Q10 x 75mg
DHEA x 100mg
L-arginine x1000mg
Royal Jelly

and
1T Linseed oil
2 mugs of Chinese herbs a.m & p.m
1T bee pollen

 

No wonder I can't lose any weight anymore no matter what I do  

xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sarah. Your utterly fantastic news has made me  I am so thrilled for you. I will have everything crossed so hard that the little one is in the right place and lands safely in your arms in 9 months time. I am over the moon for you.   

[quote No wonder I can't lose any weight anymore no matter what I do 
[/quote]

Pixie. All the tablets probably weigh a couple of pounds 

Beachy. I hope you had a good shopping trip.

LJ. You inspired me. I had my lady garden sorted out this morning. I was thinking of going swimming and realised I couldn't possibly go until something was done.

Kate. I hope the painkillers did the trick.

Malini. Do you want to have lunch or after work food the week after next. Next week I have so many apts with Dr *******, Acupuncture and the 7 week scan I can't get away from work. I have been fancying going to a little vege restaurant called Mildreds - in the soho area, they do the most fantastic vege burgers in the world with really nice fat chips and I haven't been for ages. I can spend more time if it is after work. Others could join us if anyone is around.

My scan is Tuesday at 10am and I am dreading it. I did my 8th test this morning and stupidly worried that the line wasn't darker. I don't know why I torture myself like this.

Just had to fnish by congratulating Sarah again.


----------



## bugle

Absolutely fantastic news Sarah!!!!!              congratulations I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Jumanji

I think Pix and Zuri make a really good point about the importance of keeping on trying naturally if that route is possible for you, even if your hormone results make you feel it's "hopeless" - it isn't!  We need to remember that the majority of women in their early 40s who conceive naturally are not going to have stellar AMH and FSH results and would quite possibly be poor responders on an IVF cycle.  Other ladies may never know they have "low" AMH or high FSH because it can and does happen naturally.  Remember Hazelnut here, another recent natural BFP, only had her FSH and AMH tested after about 3 months ttc because she was in the medical field and knew something about it.  When her results were FSH 38 and AMH 0.7pmol/l she started looking into treatment but then she conceived naturally.  She would NOT have been classed as having a fertility problem since she conceived naturally within a year and, had she known nothing about the availability of these tests, she would never have discovered she had "bad" hormone results.  There is so much more to this than hormone results and response to stims.  You just need to catch one good egg!


----------



## beachgirl

Hiya


Had a fantastic shopping trip, bought some boots, shoes, a jumper, make up and just been onto coast and ordered a dress for the wedding we're off to next week..it's the allure one in ivory, thought i'd pair it with a black fascinator, black shoes and pashmina..

Love to you all, just going to stuff myself with another white choc chip muffin that DH has made x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh bl***y bl***y fab news Sarah and Paul!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Malini

That's quite a haul Beachie, well done!! And a dh that makes muffins....heaven.

Quite some regime there Pixie, that's commitment to the cause.  You deserve this SOOOO much and everyday I hope for you (and all of us too).

Tracey - I don't know what to say about darker lines but can imagine that changes aren't as dramatic and regular as we'd like them to be.  Will be sending up special prayers to ANYONE who will listen on Tuesday.  I'd love to meet with you and that spot sounds superb.  I can do Wed 26th and 27th - is either any good for you? and anyone else?  After work suits me on both days as does lunch.... 

I have been spinning myself in knots again this weekend - reading donor books, then thinking about Sher in Las Vegas (have to be in Canada for Christmas and Nevada not so far) but then back at the I want to move on stage...then I melt, cuddle puppy and complain that my head hurts.

Have slept loads also and feeling much better.  Have made a little progress on 'things to do so I am not so lonely' and taking all of your advice and kindness to heart.

Hurrah for Sarah!!!!

Malini xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I'm with you on the supplements...taking so many I have bought two weekly vitamin holders from boots, one for am and pm. Its the only way I can be sure I've taken everything! 

Tracey - the lines only get so dark...stop testing! I remember getting a fainter line on a boots test bit then my hcg was 20,000! 

Malini    

Beachgirl - you will look stunning! 

I am nearly through a dinner party weekend marathon. Had bil over Friday night, sil over tonight and two friends are comming tomorrow,..they own a restaurant so I feel more pressurised. Keeping it simple though...a beetroot gaspacheo to start (home grown beetroot), finish meatballs with home grown veg and plum tart to finish (made tonight with x3 types of home grown plums) Discovered the most amazing barossa wine from Sainburys tonight, just £7.99..bargain! 

Popped into Monsoon shrewbury and all sale stuff was 70% off!  Managed to get a fab little black dress for £25 (down from £85) and it makes me look a stone lighter...no mean feat! 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Gotta love the Monsoon sale....  

Malini, having an action plan is a greeeeaaaaat step forward.  So many people can't make it to that positive, forward looking stage.  You rock.  

I've written more than 3,000 words this weekend.  Phew.  Dry patch officially over...


----------



## beachgirl

Anna- glad to hear your creativity has returned ...isn't Monsoon fantastic, just on there now looking at a new dress.


----------



## Malini

Gosh Anna (SB) you are some entertainer!!!  We all wish we lived closer to you  

So pleased the block has tumbled Anna (ofC) - and cheers for the positive reinforcement of my little steps.

Happy Sunday to all....

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls 

quickie from me to say hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
It's step mom weekend for me 

Just about to go out for a bit of lunch and to get myself some Clinique "take the day off" cleanser, I hear it's good for the face and the eye make up remover is brill.

Can I just start by saying..... (even though we've spoken words and text!)

Sarah- 
You are a sweet, kind and lovely friend who deserves this soooo much.
Please don't worry about me hun, I'll get there one day, some way 
I am over the moon for you. Now go and chill and this time in two weeks, the little one will be all snuggled in where she should be.
 

Malini- A hug for you lovely 

Pix- Put hubby down naughty lady      
You ok chick? 

Hi beachy- Nice shopping trip? 
You go to Egypt on the 22nd of Sept too don't you hun? 
37 more sleeps to go...WooHoooo !!!

LOve to all, got to go
Byeeee.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Hiya Anne    hope you're ok chick, we fly out on the 23rd and cannot wait, just booked our first holiday for next year too to Zante so something else to look forward to..


----------



## fluffy jumper

Malini.  I could do 27th (can't do 26th as it is our work summer party).  After work (say 6pm would be ideal for me).  I look forward to hearing more about your plans when I see you in person.

Anne.  I hope you had a nice weekend being step mum.  I hope you managed to get your clinique with bonus time.  I love bonus time, even though I don't need any more trial sizes of anything, I have a whole box full.

Beachy.  I'm glad you had such a successful shopping trip.  You are a girl after my own heart, last week I went to Guildford to buy Max a packet of pants (£4), I couldn't find the ones he wanted to didn't get any.  I did buy two pairs of shoes and a purse for me though 

Sobroody.  I have one more test, surely it would be a waste of money not to use it  
You are having a mamouth entertaining weekend.  I hope it was fun.

Pixie.  I hope you are having a good weekend  

We were meant to go to Legoland today until I worked out it would cost nearly £90 for the three of us.  I could buy a new bag for that   so we went to the natural history museum to look at dinosaurs instead as it was free.


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny - a bit late from me but only just seen your news, CONGRATULATIONS on your  

Pixie - can't see down far enough now to see what dates you suggested for the Xmas bash, I would struggle to do the 4th Dec as I am in Ireland with work that day, could do 5th though. I have provisionally booked 2 weeks off work 16th to 29th Nov for a holiday so may not be around those 3 weekends (only if this next TX doesn't work though, so hopefully I will be around for all of them as I won't nbe wanting to fly  ) Will probably come down with DH even if they aren't invited and he can meet up with our London friends while we are having our girly get together (but also happy if it is decided it is a partners included bash), hope you and DH enjoyed trying for your own natural BFP....... 

Tracey - good luck for your scan on Tuesday    , send me your spare pee stick (though AF will probably have arrived by the time it gets here........) 

AnnaofC - glad the writers block has cleared and you have had a productive weekend.

Anna (sobroody) - wow you hostess with the mostess hope they all went well.

Beachgirl - sound like you had a very successful shopping trip.

LJ - you itching yet?  

Anne -   hope you had a good weekend with the step-kids and the witch isn't being too nasty to you this month  

Coco - Hope EC went well and maybe ET by now ? Hope you are ok?


----------



## shortie66

Hi everyone  

Sorry been awol again, scottie fell off the loft ladder yesterday   and spent most of yesterday afternoon up hospital with him.  Looks like he didnt put one of the side pins in properly when he got ladder down so when he got to the top the safety catch released and he fell down and the ladder landed on top of him.  No major injuries thank god but a great huge swelling at the bottom of his back and a bumped head. They xrayed his back just to be on safe side and said the swelling is gonna be one hell of a bruise when it eventually comes out    Needless to say did not make drayton manor park today as dont think being jolted around on rides would have done a lot of good. 

Hope everyone is hello      and     to everyone.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    big hugs to scott, hope he's ok, must have been scary x


----------



## shortie66

Scared the sh1t out of me at the time cos i heard the crash and went upstairs to find out what it was to find him lying on the floor with the loftladder on top of him.  Can laugh about it now tho. Now can u all see why i call him frank spencer?


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- I can just imagine, I hate going up into the loft, only been a few times...


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Now can u all see why i call him frank spencer?


  

Kate - that must have been so scary, glad everything turned out Ok, get used to running round after him for a while.


----------



## H&amp;P

Just done a bit of stalking on Coco and she has posted elsewhere re EC, not sure I should post the results will just say she is booked in for ET on Monday. So good luck for tomorrow Coco


----------



## shortie66

Ooo driver, i just had to do a bit of stalking too    I've fetched and carried for him all day, he's on his own 2moz cos he's back to work.


----------



## H&amp;P

Oooh it's quiet on here tonight, everyone must be having a fun filled weekend.

Kate - worrying that we are turning into stalkers, repeat after me "it's only cos we care, we are not stalkers...."

I am sat here stewing (DH has gone to work), I know I posted a few days ago that I had been feeling a bit odd and now tonight I am having odd pains in the sides of my tummy, the last time I had pains like it was when I got my BFP that quickly turned into a BFN and I am worried the same is happening again, it is CD 24 for me today, no sign of AF, last 2 cycles were 21 & 23 days though this month my peak was later (CD 15) so I am not really due yet if you use the 14 day after OV rule......we have been quite active this weekend, 5 mile walk yesterday and then 2hrs out on the bikes today with one quite hard work uphill climb, have I blown my chances of a natural BFP by overdoing it?   Right feel a bit better for actually writing it down.......


----------



## Nicki W

Sarah OMG! The girls on the bumps and babies were talking about some miracle news and I've just gone so cold and tearful reading it!     How fantastic you little star! I am so made up for you and DH. BIg hugs   Will deffo be reading abit more now for updates    

Hi everyone! Hoping for some more miracles soon for you all  
Love to all
nicks


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  I'm sure you won't have blown your chances by being so active.  Think of people like Paula Radcliffe who get pg while training.  I really don't believe that over exercising would make a difference.  
Go and get some early response pee sticks tomorrow.  

Cocoruby. We all care about you and have been checking in all weekend to make sure you are OK.  I hope ET goes well on Monday.  Let us know.


----------



## lucky_mum

[fly]!!!! OMG OMG OMG !!!![/fly]

Only just got back from a few days at MIL's and not read back properly - but have seen Sarah's news and am sooooo thrilled    Sarah I think you joined this thread at around the same time as me, a looong time and many IVfs ago - I am so, so, so happy that it has finally happened for you and Paul lovey, you deserve it so much.    Wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy sweetheart, that all will happen as it should, and to see you on PR bumps & babes very soon!   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend? I have been dashing about a bit - statred to post a few times here and kept getting interrupted!

First, Sarah - congrats!!!! Thats the way to do it! 

Sobroody, it's funny you say it was a simple meal, it sounds fantastic!  They would have got beans on toast from me  

Driver, I really don't think you would have blown it by being active this weekend, honestly.  Unless you are doing cross country horse riding (and even then probably not a definite no-no), I don't think you would have changed what the outcome would be...fingers crossed for you x

Hi Traceymohair, I've been thinking about you and keping everything crossed for your scan on Tues...for the twins!!

As for me, I had my ec on Friday.  I wasn't really nervous, apart from when my dh informed me that when I went under the ga, they were 'effectively killing you and then they have to revive you'!  Thanks!  I told the anaesthetist and made him promise not to kill me!  Anyway, they managed to get 5 eggs out of 7 follies - the other 2 follies didn't have mature eggs.  The embryologist called me on Sat morning and said 3 had fertilised - one egg wasn't mature enough and the other one just didn't want to play ball.

So, I have et booked for 3:20 tomorrow!  I am hoping higgle, piggle and squiggle (I know,I shouldn't name them but couldn't help it) have had a good weekend and ben dividing busily....

So am feeling ok, hoping all 3 are ok for tomorrow and trying not to worry.

Hope you are all ok, will post again after tomorrows et

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Are you going to have higgle and squiggle or piggle and higgle put back  

Mine are called Cheese and Pickle

Night night girls.


----------



## lucky_mum

Well done Coco!  - good luck for ET tomorrow - are you allowed to have all 3 put back? hope they are all tip-top quality and still going strong!


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - have you done a sensiive test? 

Coco - well done on the 3 embies and good luck for today    

Kate - thank god Scottie is ok!  

Hi everyone 
My dinner party marathon went well...I am shattered! First day back at work for a week today..not looking foward to logging into my e-mail  


Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Morning girls  

Coco- Good luck  today chick  

beachy- 37 more sleeps for you,  36 for me    
I'm ok ta hun, hope you are too  

Hi driver hun- My god, imagine if you were preggers,  2 miracles in one week   Do a test   
You ok?  

Pix- Hi gorgeous lady- How was weekend?  

Alls - Missing you  

Steph- I am SOOO sorry that I haven't sent the DVD back, jason has been revising glat out for his exam end of this week and so hasn't done you any copies yet. Promise to sort it by end of week, or if you just want the DVD back with out the copies let me know hun. Sorry . How is Vivvy doing ?  

Tracey- £90.00      blimey. Hope you are ok hun?  

Anna- Good luck at work hun  

love to all

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies!

Sarah!! how fantastic is that!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!!

Coco good luck today!

Kate poor Scott!!!    to you both

Pix I'm up for an xmas meet!  

Ally hunny  

Anne when is Jase's exam? wish him luck from me  

Hello EVERYONE ELSE! 

sorry for being so crap at Perso's

Thinkinig of ya all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Hello lovely. It's Thursday hunny but he's really struggling with revision and working. he's worried that he won't pass as it's a high pass rate 85% BUT, hey, if he doesn't he can just try again. He took a mock exam last week and got 80% but maybe Thursday will be a lucky day for him  
When you off on hols? 28th?
xxx


----------



## Malini

woohoo Coco!!! That's great news.  Will be thinking about you today.

Tracey - the 27th is in my diary - but if you are tired from summer party and this week's events then please don't feel obliged.  I am in need of company but not so desperate that it can't wait a few days  

Driver - how nerve wracking.  Oh how I   for you.

Kate - Yikes!!! That poor man.  Do you two have your own reception at the hospital?  Hope he heals fast and get some arnica on those bruises.

 to everyone else.

M xxx


----------



## hunyb

Good luck for today coco - will be thinking of you (and higgle, piggle & squiggle) at 3.20 on the dot!   

I'm trying to ring my clinic to book my day 21 appointment this morning but they won't answer the damn phone!    It suddenly feels real now - I'm quite excited to get the ball rolling!   

Congrats to Sarah on your BFP - We have very similar hormone levels so you have given me renewed hope of a BFP!  Gona get some serious 'natural' action    going this month as it's the last month before my first cycle starts!

Love to all!


----------



## purple72

Anne hunny he will be fine! 80% is excellent for a mock! whats 5%? It's nothing and now he knows what to expect! He will do it!!!

off on hols 29th   day after my birthday! then arrive home early morning of his birthday! so should be a lovely time! you're not far behind us though? when do you go to egypt?

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Purps- I got on 22nd Sept hun. I can honestly say that I have never looked forward to a holiday more than this one- and that includes honeymoon. Crazy innit!!
I've already looked at trips to go on, looking at evening safari with star gazing in the desert and a trip to luxor so far, oh and a camel ride  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - NO you have NOT blown your chances!!  A healthy embryo snuggling in tight is very, very well protected at this stage.  If you lived in an African village you'd still be walking 10 miles a day to a well and carrying a load of water back and they seem to crank out the babies there!  And even in the developed world think about the numbers of pregnant women who run around madly after active toddlers.  As Tracey said, many athletic women continue to play tennis, jog etc. well into pregnancy with no ill effects.  Walking is actually extremely healthy during pregnancy and bike riding is only, possibly a problem (and even then unlikely) if you take a REALLY bad fall which you didn't.  I would get some tests to find out and not worry! 

Beachy - wonderful news about your friend. I love Harrogate - great place!  Sounds like you got some great shopping done too!  I love the sound of the wedding outfit!  Glad you have booked a hol for next year too.  Good planning!

CocoRuby - fantastic news!!  5 eggs is a fabulous result - I always think it is the best number of eggs cos of Kate!!!  Are they able to transfer all 3?  Best of luck for ET today.  You have done brilliantly well so far so we'll all be   so hard for you!  

Tracey - have PM'd you; please don't get paranoid about line darkness.  We are all thinking of you and   all goes well tomorrow!  Hope you enjoyed the NHM - I love the dinosaurs there! 

Malini - well done on making the list of things to do so you feel less lonely!   That is a really great step.  just remember you are doing well each time to accomplish one thing on the list - there is no need to feel bad if you don't manage them all.     

Sobroody Anna - well done on the dinner party marathon; very impressive. Glad you did well in the Monsoon sale too!

AnnaofC - glad the writer's block seems to have gone!

AnnaG - really not too long until Egypt now; you'll love it!  I hope Jason passes the exam but, as you say, if he doesn't that is fine and he can just resit it! 

Kate - I really hope Scott is ok after his fall.  Sounds nasty!

Princess Pixie the Party Planner - how was your weekend?

Mags - hello there!

Nix - hope you are having a nice break but hope to see you back soon!

LW - hope the building work is progressing more smoothly now!

LadyVerte - hope you are going ok.  Have you moved now?

Heapy - hello! 

HunyB - no reason why you shouldn't hope for a natural BFP too!  However, as you say, nice to get the tx ball rolling too!

Steph - hello! 

Ally - hi there! 

Purple - so good to see you sweetness!!    

Almond - how are you doing? 

Love to Laura, Miranda, Donkey, Zuri and anyone else I have missed.

Saw Ollie and Millie at the weekend; they are just so sweet now.  Very different characters, but both scrumptious!  DP was great with them.


----------



## purple72

G and his cousin were talking about egypt yesterday G was there for a few months before he came to UK after he did 12 months in Israel, he says you should take a camal ride around the sphinx and pyramids. kill two birds with one stone! All I can add is womens's bodys are not meant to sit on camels! I was walking like John Wayne for a few hours after I got off!

How long you going for? 2 weeks?

You are so organised booking trips etc, I've still to book our car parking at Gatwick!  

Morning LJ hunny, bet it was simply adorable seeing DP & the twins! ahh! Must have made you all gooey!  

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Oh yeah, thinking about it I bet I won't get my ikkle legs over it   
2 weeks yes hun, I could almost pee my pants with excitement


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Coco Ruby - wow, 3 embies! Well done. Are you having all 3 put back?

Sarah - all still ok? Are you still on Cloud 9? I'm thinking of you a lot - praying that you have a safe and healthy 9 months. You are my inspiration!

Tracey - just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow's scan, in case I'm not around tomorrow.  

Well, not much news from my end. Suddenly I don't have the interest in trying to chase up clinics re DE. Don't know what I want. We've had a tricky couple of weeks with our house packed full of both of our families with kids and dogs staying for their hols (that's a downside of living in Devon - everyone has 'free' holidays at our house!) AF is due any day and I've almost got past the being disappointed every month after neary 6 years of disappointment. But this month is hard as we've been asked repeatedly when we're going to have a baby as both families would like us to    

Love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Jo Macmillan said:


> AF is due any day and I've almost got past the being disappointed every month after neary 6 years of disappointment.


actaully, just re-calculated. It's 7 YEARS.


----------



## AoC

I love camels.....   

I'm lost again... I know someone's OH fell out of a loft - OW! - because I remember reading that and wincing.  Hope the bruising comes out soon - arnica, and lots of it!

Driver, love, exercise releases massive doses of endorphins into the bloodstream.  It sends signals to the body that it is happy, relaxed and a safe and active environment for a baby.    You didn't do anything wrong.

Thanks LJ - it was good to make progress.  

YAY Coco!  Good work - and good luck for today!

I'm getting excited for you, too, Anne!   

 Jo. It's hard to know what to say.  We've always been upfront with family about it, but that has the downside of people feeling they're entitled to know stuff, when sometimes you need to preserve your distance.  I'd got past being disappointed until I started with IVF - that just kind of woke it all up again.

a/f is due in a couple of days, and I'm trying not to get my hopes up again.  I'm way too tense waiting for it...


----------



## Little Me

Jo hun- What can I say     

Hi AnnaSausage- It's Kates hubby that fell, he's ok - lots of bruises as you can imagine  
xxxxx


----------



## hunyb

Jo - I know exactly what you mean about being past the point of disappointment every month when AF shows up and we've only been trying for 2 and a half years so it must be really hard for you.  I had a little moment this month when I was only 1 day late and I convinced myself (aided and abetted by that horrendous website two week wait - stay away people!!!) this month we had managed a natural BFP.  AF showed her ugly face 4 hours later though and so I was back to being gutted again!  

In terms of family we've found it hard to find the balance between giving people enough info about our fertility issues so that they stop asking us when it's gona happen ( I think the thunderous 'if looks could kill' glare they get from me helps too  ) but just enough info that they don't keep asking us about ivf.  It's not easy though with the weight of everyones expectations on your shoulders - as well as your own.  It's a vitoed subject in our family - we just said they can't ask us about it and we'll tell them if there's any news!  Failing that I've found duct tape works too!  

xx


----------



## Pixie75

Jo: I detest that question! Why do people not mind their own business and just shut up. I’m so sorry you are feeling low hon.   

xxx


----------



## hollie2

hi girls

I have just started my 1st and only attempt at ivf.  Going private as nhs turned us down.  amh less than 1

had 4 shots of iui (thru nhs) - didnt work

started taking 300 pergoveris and 75 gonal f on friday.  had scan this morning and got 2 follicles one at 7 and one at 10.  nurse did say there were a few little ones but they werent measurable at this time.  has anyone had this before and got a few more decent follicles .  she also took blood to check estrogen levels, so will find out tonight if that ok etc.  have to go back wednesday so im hoping there will be at least one other decent follicle (nd 3).

also she sd i had a cyst on right.  didnt have one before and wasnt there on friday.  she sd this is nothing to worry about.  i know nurse nothing to worry about but u cant help but worry about everything

cant think about anything else, well im usually thinking about treatment, babie etc but after being at hospital thinking about it even more.  cant concentrate on anything else

hope you are all well

Thanks

J
x


----------



## Little Me

Pix- you ok love?  
I also hate when people ask Qs like   "how old are you? 41, oh, you'll need to be thinking about a family soon surely"

That was a customer last week (the day AF arrived too) , and I can tell you. I wanted to SCREAM down the phone. "How f'ing dare you, you don't know me, you've never even met me so shut the F up and just place the god damn order then get off my phone and mind your own f'ing business"

Oooh, I feel better now actually    
Sorry for the rant girls


----------



## Little Me

Hi Hollie- Welcome and good luck this time


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh you girls are just so lovely. I'm in tears at your kind words. Thank you A of C, hunyb, Pix, and Anne. I know you lot understand.

DP doesn't want his family to know anything about the problems we're having. They don't know i've had IVF before. Personally, I find it harder having to keep my gob shut, as i'm the type of person who will just blab anything to anyone. But I need to respect his wishes.

Sorry for being such a self-pitying, miserable moo. Most of the time i'm quite positive, it's just this time of the month I hate, when that bloomin hope creeps in. I have reflexology this afternoon which I LOVE and it really chills me out, so i'll feel better later. I may try and go to the gym first too as well

Love you all!
jo xx

PS Hi Hollie. Sorry, I'm not the best person to help at the mo - but I know the other lovely girls will be along to offer wise words. Here's a   for you though. x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Anne G said:


> I also hate when people ask Qs like "how old are you? 41, oh, you'll need to be thinking about a family soon surely"
> 
> That was a customer last week (the day AF arrived too) , and I can tell you. I wanted to SCREAM down the phone. "How f'ing dare you, you don't know me, you've never even met me so shut the F up and just place the god damn order then get off my phone and mind your own f'ing business"
> 
> Oooh, I feel better now actually
> Sorry for the rant girls


OMG, I can't believe a total stranger actually said that to you! Well done girl for not walloping them round the head (metaphorically speaking as it was on the phone of course....)


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo- It was a customer who I've spoken to for about 6 months but haven't met but still, doesn't give him the right to say something like that to me.
But then it was a bloke and hes only young so 41 must seem ancient to him. Stupid little boy


----------



## hunyb

Anne G - OMG!  It's just as well he wasn't there in person!  He would have got what my DH has named 'the death stare' from me I'm afraid!  

Jo - here is a tip next time someone asks you a fertility realted question which is none of their business.  Did you ever watch the bbc comedy sketch show 'man stroke woman'?  There was this one sketch where a couple with a baby meet a friend they used to know in a bar and persistently badger her with "when are you going to start trying for a family", "it's life changing", "you really should get a move on you know" blah, blah, blah.  The girl tries everything to politely change the subject saying things like "well, we'll have to wait and see" and "it's not for everyone" until she can't take anymore and just snaps and shouts at them in a really loud voice so that everyone in the pub hears her "THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY TW*T...OK"!!!!!!!!!  I'm laughing again now just typing that sketch!   

also jo - my DH doesn't want people to know about the ivf thing as he's really private as well but I don't think men in general realise the burden that puts you under as the fewer people that know the less support you have (hence my reason for joining FF recently!).  Telling people so you can get support is generally what women do (I too am a blabber!).  We made a compromise that I could tell his mum only that we were on the ivf list and we would let her know when there were any 'developments'.  Because we told her she was the only person we told about ivf I think she feels 'special' and she acts as a kind of protective buffer in a way as she can deflect other family members questions.  The only downside is now she is in 'the circle of trust'   she feels like she can raise the subject with us willy-nilly!  

Hi hollie, sorry I can't help as I only due to start my first cycle next month but I've no doubt there will be someone on here who will have some advice for you.  Chin up


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Anne: Hello you ikkle yummy step mummy.   How were the boys? What the hell is wrong with your customer, what a cheeky bum hole!  

Jo:    we didn't want to discuss the subject with anyone either but it got to the point we've just had to tell our parents and I must say things are much easier now that they don't ask stupid questions.  

Tracey: My weekend was very productive   – thanks. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow.   I’m dyeing to know if both Cheese and Pickle are growing nicely.

Anna: Dinner parties are always exhausting but good fun. I bet you need another holiday now though! 

Purps: Hello sweetheart!   I was thinking about you this weekend as haven’t seen you around much lately. Hope all is well. 

Kate: Your poor hubby.   Make sure he is all healed before it’s time for    though!

Malini: Hope you are OK 

Driver: You stalker!!  

Coco : Fantastic news! Good luck with ET today.   Hope all goes well.

LJ: I totally agree with you on the natural BFP front. I’d forgotten about Hazelnut’s story thanks for reminding that. Lovely to hear you had a great weekend with the twins. I’ve had my friends around with hers and they are soooo gorgeous.

Hollie: There are lots of natural BFP stories on this thread with the ladies similar AMH as yours. Don’t lose hope and good luck with your tx.  

Hunyb :  

I’ve had a lovely and (active weekend.   ) We went to Windsor on Saturday and did loads around the house on Sunday. Because the weather was so nice I kept all the doors windows open all day yesterday and probably let millions of spider inside the house.   Last night I was lying on sofa surfing the net and the next thing I know I felt something moving in my hair,   I jumped immediately and saw this giant black hairy legged spider fall on the floor.      EW EW EWWWWWW!!!! I absolutely hate spiders and bugs. It really gave me shivers and I couldn’t get a proper sleep all night thinking what if they are all walking on me!   How pathetic am I ?! Does anyone know how to get rid of this phobia, if so please let me know! I'll do anything!  

Our new Xmas do list – let me know if I’m missing anyone?

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne – maybe
Purple

Our new suggested dates - 27th, 28th November or 5th December – Are there anyone who can’t make any of these dates?Also, do we want boys to be there or just us girls?

Pix xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - what an ignorant ******   How dare he! 

Jo     Its a toughy if your dh doesn't want to let them know. Everyone knows about our problems which I find easier as they don't ask now. I would NEVER ask that question as you just don't know what people are going through. 

Pix - I can do any of those dates. My dh would not come, he's would feel akward about everyone being from a support group and he's shy with new people. 

Work has been pretty quiet...no disasters upon my return...phew! 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Anna: I doubt my hubby would want to come too to be honest. Girls shall we just do a girls get together then, if everyone’s OK with that? 

listen to this;

I was going down the escalator to get my train on Friday after work and you know the actor plays drunken dad (Calvin’s dad?) from Hollyoaks, he was coming up the escalator at the same time. He looked at me and smiled while I was thinking how I know this guy! Anyway by the time I reached the platform I remembered who he was and the next thing I know he was standing right next to me!   He came and introduced himself and I’m like oh god this is going to be so awkward.   He shook my hand and asked how I was and stuff and I said yes I "know" who you are and yes I’m fine thanks! Pause………getting more awkward!! Then he managed to ask if there is any chance of grabbing a coffee together and I just looked at him and said I was married! He said of course you are, of course you are !!!  and asked where I was from and after I said Turkey he said he’d never been but would love to go blah blah and then I said yes you must go, there lots of girls there who are available!    I’ve told Michael this and he now hates the guy!


----------



## AoC

Pix, babe.... respect.  An actor from hollyoaks tried to pull you on a train platform....  it doesn't get much better than that....      

Seriously, though - dude, you must be hot!  

  AnnaofC


----------



## Little Me

Pix- You little sex bomb you    

Spiders, cockroaches, ants, flies, moths, earywigs, worms, bees, wasps ANYTHING that flies or crawls i am terrified of too        

OK- Christmas - I can do Friday 27th November, I will take the day off work and come down whenever.
Pix- Let me know where you're thinking and I will book a hotel room as near as possible.
Kate- we could share a room if you like?

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - you irresistable babe you!   Bet he's not used to getting turned down! Will google him now to see what he looks like. 

x


----------



## Little Me

Yes, she is a stunner our Pix


----------



## H&amp;P

Arghhhhh..... just had to make cooing noises at a work mates 12 week scan photo, they have only been married 4 months........ , hmmmm me thinks I am not coping well at the moment....


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - honeymoon baby...what a freak!


----------



## Little Me

driver- Sorry hun, it's very hard    
Are you free for the possibly FF Christmas do on 27th Nov? its a Friday x

Anna- You crack me up


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Driver - honeymoon baby...what a freak!


my thoughts exactly, I solemnly promise that if I ever get a BFP I will not show anyone scan photos unless they ask to see. 

Anne / Pix - Sorry I won't know if I can do 27th Nov until after my cycle, if it works I will be here if it doesn't I will be drowning my sorrows on a sunny beach somewhere, so go ahead and sort and I will confirm at a later date.

Hollie - you are only 4 days into stims, sounds like you are doing great to me. Keep up the protein, warmth on your tummy and plenty of fluids, you have plenty of time for them to grow and recuit extras


----------



## AoC

DRIVER225 said:


> my thoughts exactly, I solemnly promise that if I ever get a BFP I will not show anyone scan photos unless they ask to see.


Are you kidding? I'm going to bore people to DEATH with mine.... gmao..... REVENGE, babe!


----------



## Little Me

Ok Driver hun  

Alls- You will be there won't you hun?


----------



## Pixie75

Driver: Oh that’s awful hon. Honeymoon baby – yeah whatever!!   Why did they wait until their honeymoon?! Where is Kate she would have poked her in the eye for you!!   Here are some     Stay away from the beatch!  

AnnaofC: Thanks hon but it's slightly worrying that Calvin’s dad who tried to pull me and not Calvin!!    I’m with you on the REVENGE thing, I’d get posters made for mine and run bus ad's!!

Anne: 27th November has been noted – is everyone OK with that date?

Anna: You are right, he probably thinks he can pull anyone anywhere! – he is not my type though!  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix-If the 5th Dec is the only night that suits then I will do my best hun- just need to try and swap stuff around to make it.
will be brilliant


----------



## H&amp;P

Revenge would be sweet  but I would be worried there was some other lovely lady with IF issues that I don't know about, not even a beatch it was a very proud Dad (he is lovely just doesn't know he is pressing the wrong buttons with me at the moment....), I am embarrassed that I cannot just be happy for them 


Pixie75 said:


> Id get posters made for mine and run bus ad's!!


Love that idea


----------



## hollie2

thanks girls for the replies.  will feel a bit better tonight once i find out estrogen levels

i dont post on here but I do read alot of the posts and it really really helps.

thanks

J
x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

sobroody1 said:


> Driver - honeymoon baby...what a freak!


               

Well said Anna!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

hunyb said:


> Jo - here is a tip next time someone asks you a fertility realted question which is none of their business. Did you ever watch the bbc comedy sketch show 'man stroke woman'? There was this one sketch where a couple with a baby meet a friend they used to know in a bar and persistently badger her with "when are you going to start trying for a family", "it's life changing", "you really should get a move on you know" blah, blah, blah. The girl tries everything to politely change the subject saying things like "well, we'll have to wait and see" and "it's not for everyone" until she can't take anymore and just snaps and shouts at them in a really loud voice so that everyone in the pub hears her "THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY TW*T...OK"!!!!!!!!! I'm laughing again now just typing that sketch!
> 
> Hi hollie, sorry I can't help as I only due to start my first cycle next month but I've no doubt there will be someone on here who will have some advice for you. Chin up


Thanks hunyb - you gave me a really good laugh for the first time today. I think I will try that phrase out next time.......

love,
jo xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - every time I see the photo of Millie it makes me smile


----------



## Malini

Pix - all dates fine with me ... and no talk of hotel rooms.  I have two spare rooms, only one ensuite, and a front room with plenty of space for sleeping bags, inflatable mattresses, etc.  I live in Zone 2 and anyone, and everyone, from this thread is WELCOME.  The flat is close to Euston and Kings X, so no excuses Northern lovelies - the more the merrier.  Almond can vouch for the fact that it is clean and I am safe except for bouts of IF related insanity.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

YAY- Malinis coming out to play too  

Jo- ahhhhh, look at little millie, ahhhh xxxx

Driver- How you doing hun? xx


----------



## Malini

Thanks for the dance Anne - you made me smile


----------



## shortie66

Helllooooooooo  

Blimey only just sat down    Spent best part of today doing first coat of paint up stairs and landing and am pooped.  Sorry no personals just a quick hi and to say yes i can make any date for xmas **** up ermm  lunch    

Anne - love to share a room hun, we can have a midnight booze up and feast   

Jo      hunny/

Be back later girls

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening everyone 

Pixie, that guy sounds sooo slimy, yuk!  I had something similar happen to me recently (although he wasn't famous - I don't think!).  This guy stopped me on the street, told me he was from Dubai, working with his company in Knightsbridge, loved everything about me, wanted to take me to dinner blah, blah...didn't stop even when I told him I was married!  Had to practically run down the street to get rid of him!  

Hi Slycett, you are good doing all that decorating.  Hope your DH is helping you!

Hi Malini, hope you are well.  Crashing at yours sounds good, even though I live in London too!!

Driver, some people - I know some 'honeymoon baby' couples...grrrr

Traceymohair, good luck for tomorrow and to cheese and pickle 

Hi little jenny, how are you today?

Hi Almond, how are you, hope things are ok with you?

Hi Anna G, Anna of c, sobroody,  laura, donkey, honeyb

I went to the Lister to have my et today, was a bit nervous, wondering how the 3 embies - Higgle, Piggle and Squiggle (I know!) - had been doing over the weekend.  Dr Faris was doing my et, he did my ec too, he is really nice.  I was really worried only one had made it or they were all rubbish quality etc but was trying to be calm.

Anyway, the embryoloist then popped her head through the 'hatch' next to the et room and said - 'all good, 2 x 7 cell grade 1 and 1 x 5 cell grade 1'.  I burst into tears!  Got into 'position' for the transfer and she popped her head in again and said 'the 7 cell embies are now 8 cell embies'!  wow!

The transfer all went fine and at the end, when I'd got dressed I said 'thanks so much' and promptly kissed Dr F - oops!  I think he thinks I'm a complete  

So, me and the embies got the tube home and now I keep looking at the photo they gave me of H,P & S.  Am trying not to get too excited but am so pleased to have got this far and to have 3 grade 1 embies.  Just got the 2ww now!!

Hope you are all ok tonight
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Fantastic news Coco.  I can't believe you kissed the Dr  

Had a really busy day so didn't have time to think about tomorrow.  DH had some fitters to look at his premises and they basically said they wouldn't touch it for various reasons, mainly because they dont think it is the right shape to get enough stock in to make real money.  We had a little wobble then decided to go ahead anyway.  You know when you watch those TV programmes where people seek expert opinions on starting a business they know absolutely nothing about, ignore the experts then go ahead and we all sit around saying 'what idiots, why did they ask experts'  Well, that is going to be Us   we are just going with our gut feel and ploughing ahead.

I could do 27th for Xmas party.  My birthday is 29th so it woudl be a double celebration for me.

hunyb. I love that sketch.

Jo.  It must be hard keeping it quiet.  I think it is much easier if people know then you don't get the awkward questions.


fl


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello my lovely ladies  

I have been 'off air' over the weekend as I was at a wedding but I did have a sneaky peak on my 'crackberry' and saw Swinny's amazingly wonderful news!! Wooo hooo Sarah darling I am so so happy for you!!!! Well done you!! (and DH of course!!  )  

Havent had a chance to really read back as have been involved in the worst IT upgrade - everything going wrong - 3 days over schedule and counting!! Lost email for 2 days, have had no internet on and off and have had bloody IT men breathing down my neck at all times. Had no chance to log on really as everytime I have tried I have had to minimize screen to save  !

Christmas party sounds wonderful - well done Pix for your suggestion - sounds great to me. I will definately be there as long as it is a day I can do. My little sisters birthday is on 16th and the family usually do something together early December (but no plans yet as far as I know). I personally will NOT be bringing Ben as he is not very open to the idea of talking to total strangers about the inner workings of his relationship/ infertility   what a wierdo!! I can't think of anything more natural!!    I also just love my girlie time so very much and if he did decide to grace us all with his presence I would be worrying about him all night and not enjoying our special treat.

May be back later but need to get out of this god damned office.....

Tracey darling - good luck tomorrow - bet you don't sleep a wink tonight but hope you see a wonderful picture of your bubba(s) tomorrow    Lets hope your brood will be running around Steve's shop choosing their presents in no time!! 

Malini - I know I live in London but I am liking the idea of a slumber party round at yours!!  

Driver - darling my heart goes out to you - I HATE seeing scan pictures - so glad my assistant is gay and has no plans for a family! I hate seeing them as profile pictures on ********. I have bored many of you about how much I HATE that! It makes me so so mad   

Coco - well done on your embies     

I had my first appointment with Dr Z today. Wow - she is immaculate. But guys - can you tell me WTF is going on with her teeth?? It was like she was wearing false teeth over her existing teeth, i couldn't work it out   Anyway I will be giving it a go, had my blood tests for liver and kidney function and all being well should start before the week is out. Yummy can't wait. But I am desperate. No period since April. I have until the end of the year to try and perform some sort of miracle and after that I will be necking the HRT.

Love Y'all xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh and Malini - don't tell Andrew about Dr Z  I haven't told him yet.


----------



## beachgirl

Coco   congratulations on being PUPO x x x


----------



## Little Me

Coco- Lots of congrats hun, look after yourself  

yay- Alls is back    

Evening Beachy hunny


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- sending you lots of love and luck for tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Evening Anne - how are you?

Tracey - good luck for your scan x


----------



## Little Me

I'm good thanks hun- Feeling cheery  
You?
xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

oh thanks girls  

ooo, I am pupo aren't I!!!! 

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- I'm looking forward to my week off next week, only tomorrow and Wednesday to work then off till September...yippeee


----------



## fluffy jumper

Beachy.  You lucky thing.

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.

yes, coco, you are PUPO  .  Enjoy the first week of your 2ww, the second is hardest.  

Anne.  I am glad you are feeling cheery.

Ally. I feel like I should make an apt with Dr Z just to see what she looks like.  everyone makes funny comments about her.

Re men at the party.  I wouldn't bring my DH as he doesn't know anyone and he knows I talk about him on here (not always favourably).  Jason might want to come though as he is one of us and we have met him before.  No pressure though Jase.
Another reason I don't my DH to come is he might have to massage all your feet


----------



## laurab

COco = Fandabby dosy! Great news.    

Beachy - Ohhh lovely holidays!!

Tracey - IS scan tomorrow?  

Swinns - How's you 

Ally - He he! I used to have a teacher with teeth that stuck outside her mouth and they would get all goo on them... yuk. 

Really looking forward to this party... think we should get some name badges made up with our online and real names on otherwise Ill get SOOO confuddled!

Agh, I just had another 'fox' nighmare.  Went for a late walk with the girls (Ed at my mums) and got home and went into the back garden (bunnys out for first time since the last fox incident) as I was in garden and then tim was in the gardne doing a BBQ so thouht they safe.  Tim had gone upstairs to find something and in that time the manky evil fox came along and was in the gardne so I walked in to it next to the silly persian cat and a rabbit.... So Is screamed which then made the girls scream and I chased it out of the garden but it could't get over the fence so was hiding in bushes, I was screaming for tIm but couldn't go in and leave the gardne as the fox, rabbits and cats all in the garden together running around... went on for ages before Tim finally heard me screaming.  Bloody thing couldnt get out of the garden, we got the bunnys in and the cats and babies and not sure if it still in the garden!  Took age to settle the girls.  I tell you my life is one big battle of the foxes at the moment!! And my neighbours REALLY must think I'm nuts now!

End of waffle!


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies - just got home from a night at the theatre, not as high brow as it sounds when you see what we went to see..... (http://www.vaginamonologues.co.uk/default.asp?contentID=576), had a good giggle though, just what we needed (took a close work friend who has recently lost her step-dad)

Coco - congrats on being PUPO lovely lady.   

Tracey - will be thinking of you checking up on Cheese & Pickle tomorrow.   

Laura - glad you eventually got the fox sorted 

Beachgirl - nice long break for you after wednesday, lucky girl 

Ally - glad your appointment with Dr Z went well (intrigued as to what she looks like) can one of you take a surreptitious photo of her and post for the rest of us (god I really am turning into some kind of stalker )

Anne - glad to read you are feeling cheery, what have you been up to 

Kate - more painting Is your house the Humber bridge?

Purps - 

LW - , have I missed something or have you gone away without getting our permission?

Nix - We miss you loads, please come back 

LJ - , how's your bump a growing

Malini - me please for a bed, or the floor (I don't mind, in fact I can sleep stood up when I am tired (or drunk, though more likely to be found with my head in the loo with the later so maybe I better do a hotel)) 

Pix - Have we all confused you with our different Xmas party date requests? Bet you have tonnes of chatting up stories for us all. 

Jo - Can I borrow your Millie for a snuggle, maybe not she looks so cute I might not want to hand her back?

Ladies advance warning I will be away Thursday through to Monday (off up to Northumberland for a bit of a break), so don't get worried (though I do love the way we look out for each other) when I go AWOL. No I have not done a test yet, not got any in, if the  doesn't arrive by Thursday I will be tempted.

 to anyone I have missed.

Night night all.


----------



## laurab

Fingers crossed Driver.


----------



## popsi

just calling in quickly to wish Tracey the very best of luck for today looking forward to reading your news later    xx

love to everyone else i do read everyday i promise xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Driver- keeping everything crossed that this week will give that miracle...I've had 2 people with miracles this week so you might be the third x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Driver hope that miserable witch stays away     

Morning laura beachy and popsi  

Suppose id better start tidying up    downstairs in nice and tidy but upstairs looks like a hurricance has been through it     I cannot get down my side of the bed for crap thats been shoved down there im such a grimley sometimes


----------



## shortie66

Tracey know i said it before but good luck for the scan today sweetheart       

Wing wing - come back this minute


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

Just a cheeky one before my puppy pulls me out the door for his walk - demanding so and so.

Ally - He'll not hear a word from me about the wig lady.  I told him last week that I am going to Trevor Wing in Sept, and he took it gracefully and said I can run, but not hide.  I have to say I took a week off the herbs and felt rubbish.  I am back on them now and am feeling better - placebo, madness, a delight in drinking disgusting gunk?  Anyhow THANK YOU for the recommendation - it is helping me.

Oh, and yes you can slumber at mine anytime .... but I do have to confess that while my apt is just fine the neighbours above are toxic and noisy...sigh - there's always a downside.  I delight in having you all around so we can be loud and festive and serve them up some of their own medicine. 

Driver - you have a bed! and so do you Anne and Kate, if you want one.  You can share the double room and pretend it is in a hotel and I'll drop by with room service and leave chocolates on your pillows - promise!!!

Coco - Congrats! on being PUPO.  So exciting that you have three and of such good quality.  I am now a very deep shade of green.

 and   to you all.  Charlie is now crossing his legs and looking desperate.

M xxx

Ps G-d, how could I forget, TRACEY I am going to say your name like a mantra as we march around the village.  Pls. Pls. Pls.


----------



## Little Me

Hello all  

Tracey- Again, lots of luck today love    

Driver- Have a lovely time up North hun, let us know if you test    

Hi Laura AKA "Foxy"     

Hi Malini, Beacy, Pops Kate  

love to all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning gang!

Tracey:    Pls let us know how you get on.

Coco: Fabulous news! Well done you.  for triplets for you! 

Kate: how's your hubby doing hon?



DRIVER225 said:


> Pix - Have we all confused you with our different Xmas party date requests?


Absolutely! Not sure what's going on now!  Have a lovely trip and hope you come back with some good news. 

Alls: Never noticed her dodgy teeth before  but I love her wig!!

Here is a picture of DR Zhai for those who is wondering what she looks like http://www.atcm.co.uk/pics/zhai.gif

Morning busty Anne 

Jo/Malini  

Have you heard about the woman expecting 12 babies?   WTF?!!! She is obviously thinking of setting up her own football team with one for spare! How irresponsible!

I can't be a..rsed to work today!  The weather is lovely and I should be out right now and not stuck in the office. 

Pixie xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - I have to confess I can never understand why people think their scan pictures are interesting to work colleagues.  It's not like you take in x-rays and say "look at my femur - isn't it amazing?".  I always hated looking at other people's scan pictures and I had no real reason for it to bother me - I just thought what can you say??  And I would test tomorrow so that you can tell us before you go away on Thursday! 

Tracey - best of luck today; please let us know how it goes!

Jo - I am so sorry you have had to deal with the family hints;   that is very rough; I did like hunyb's solution!

AnnaG - you too; why can people not mind their own business on something so personal?  It sometimes seems to me that this whole area is subject to different rules and people assume it is ok to butt in on it! 

annaofC - hope AF doesn't arrive for you.

Popsi - good to see you!

Hollie - as others have said, you are not very far into stims. You could well have more follies appearing so keep us posted!  Plus, As Pixie said, we have seen lots of natural success in cases like yours. AMH under 1 does NOT mean that natural pregnancy is impossible nor that your only option is DE.  DE can be great but many docs are far too apt to trot it out as a solution because it is a easy option which preserves their stats.  Did you find out the oestrogen levels? 

Sarah - still on Cloud 9?

SoBroody Anna - glad there were no work disasters! Kate and her DH were similar to you in that they told their friends and family about their problems and even sent update emails throughout their IVF cycle; people handle things differently.

Pixie - I don't watch Hollyoaks but I will now google the guy!  Glad you put him properly in his place!  Pretty cool though having a "celeb" try and pull you! 

HunyB - not too long now until your first tx!

Malini - how are you doing today?  I love the image of Charlie crossing his legs!! 

CocoRuby - I remember Kate showing me a pic of Oliver and Emily as embies!  Sounds like you have a great trio there so it is on to the 2ww for you!  

Ally - lovely to see you and love your description of Dr. Zhai; I am intrigued now! Hopefully she can get AF back on track!  

Beachy - hello 

Laura - sorry about the fox incident; they seem to be everywhere around us and totally fearless of humans; where I grew up, in the countryside, you never saw a fox but in the city they just stroll around!

Kate - hope Scott is doing better. 

Purple - hello sweet one! 

Love to Steph, Almond, LW, Ladyverte, Nix, Heapy, Laura, Miranda 

We are off on holiday to Cornwall on Saturday!  So looking forward to it and DP has worked really hard lately and needs a break!  I haven't been as busy but I certainly feel like a break!


----------



## shortie66

Mallini - wow thanx very much sweetheart   are we sorted for a date yet?  Im very good at getting my own back at toxic neighbours so will make sure they have a taste of their own medicine just for you   

Morning anne hunny, how u doing today?  

Driver have a good time up north hun    

Man is here fitting fireplace, as with everything else in this house the floor is not level so he has some playing around to do first    Im stuck in kitchen and poor lewis is outside and most put out at not being able to see whats going on in there.  Keeps standing by the kitchen door with his ears cocked and his head to one side, very funny to watch


----------



## shortie66

Hi pix    Scottie still got a sore back but moaning on oops i mean carrying on     Dr Zhai pic very funny, looks like shes wearing one of those russian hats    

Lj i had the work coleague who was moaning about having an f-ing beatch cos she wanted a boy txt me a pic of her scan     I just stared in horror at it for ages thinking wtf has she done that for the stupid cow    Have a lovely holiday hun, ooo all those cream teas in cornwall how scrumptous


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate & Pix & LJ    

Jees, check out the Syrup on Dr Z      it's wild!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Poor Lewis!    Kate - you are certainly keeping busy rather than being a lady of leisue. We have loads of housy stuff to do, but to be honest I just can't be ars*d. But WE ARE determined to get a woodburning stove installed before winter - better get on I suppose.

Driver -     for another natural BFP for you. Millie doesn't look that sweet anymore (there are up to date piccies of her on my ******** page - are you my friend?) as she is 10 months old now. But she is sweet still and loves cuddling up with me on the sofa for a cuddle in the evenings when DP isn't around and I sneak her in from the kennels.....

Tracey -       for you this morning, but I'm sure all will be ok. 

LJ - we too are off to Cornwall for our hols, but not until the 5th sept. Whereabouts are you going? We are off to stay in a beach chalet on Gwithian Sands and be surf bums for a week - can't wait.

Hi Ally - great that you are back. Hi Malini, Pixie and Anne  

Coco - congrats on being PUPO.  

I'd love to come along to the Christmas meet up (I would make an effort to leave Devon for once!) but I feel a bit out of it as I haven't been posting much recently and haven't had any treatment for years. So I'm not sure......

love to you all,
jo xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Jo- get your **** to London girl, we'll have a good p!ss up and a laugh


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - pretty please come to our party


----------



## hollie2

Thanks Little jenny for reply

phoned for estrogen levels last night and they said they were at 361 (by that point was on day 4 of stimming although only 3 sets of injections) .  on friday estrogen levels were just under a 100

do you know what it should be

going back tomorrow for another scan and probably more blood to check estrogen so hopefully another couple of decent folicles

thanks

j
x


----------



## shortie66

Yes jo u gotta come, cos im still ur beatch and i need someone to drink jd and coke with    I'd love a wood burner, ooo all those cold dark nights and cuddling up on a nice squishy sofa wi a mug of hot chocolate.   

Anne that hair is so funny i wouldnt be able to look at her for laughing   

Driver are u testing tomoz then hun?    

Im very bored in this here kitchen, think i mite may my way upstairs shortly and mooch about for a bit up there  

Hi hollie      for good new tomoz for you


----------



## H&amp;P

"To test or not to test that is the question"......... I think I am in denial (or just plain terrified  ), if I don't know the answer I won't be upset and after last time when I tested and got a BFP one day and then swiftly followed by lots of BFN's and then my period 3 days later, I don't think i would believe it even if i saw it written down

I am supposed to be starting stims on Thursday (well if AF arrives by then) my clinic is a bit strange they start everyone on stims on a Thursday.... so if my AF arrives on Friday I have to take the pill until the next Thursday, all sounds a bit strange to me, you would think that would mean lots of EC's on the same day. CD26 today......

Lets have a vote all those in favour say "AYE"

Off to have a look at the funny haired Dr now....


----------



## Little Me

Girls- I'm posting on behalf of our Tracey as she's asked if I can.
Had a text from her not long ago to say her scan showed a collapsing sac so there is no pregnancy.
Utterly devastated for her, as I'm sure we all are.

Why are bad things STILL happening to the good people?


----------



## purple72

Tracey hunny, as I said in my text hunny! Here for you what ever you need hunny,

I'm so very very sorry it's the last thing you deserve!

Thinking of you and DH

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - So sorry to read your news  , we are here for you whenever you need us.  , you and DH take care of each other.


----------



## shortie66

OMG tracey im so so sorry for you sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - how terribly sad and unfair..I'm so sorry hun              
Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey I am gutted since I've got your text.   Nobody, especially you don't deserve to go through this heartache. Not sure how much it helps but we are all here if you need us.


----------



## Malini

Oh Tracey and dh.  I don't know what to say.  So, so sorry.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me




----------



## shortie66

why is life so f-in unfair and horrible to us sometimes    Tracey my heart is aching so much for you sweetheart we are here if u need us hunny.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Tracey Darling I have texted you back but just wanted to tell you how much we all love you. You are our special friend and we are going to get you through this I promise. I am utterly gutted for you.   Masses of hugs


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh no, Tracey - so so so so sorry hon,


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey- I'm so so sorry for you both, thinking of you x


----------



## Jumanji

Tracey - I am so sad for you and DH; please please take care and comfort each other today.  This is so very unfair.


----------



## AoC

Tracey, I'm so sorry.    It's just so wrong.  So, so sorry.


----------



## almond

Tracey, I still cant believe it and am so so sorry. This is devastating news. I cant stop thinking about you and if there is anything whatsoever I can do let me know  
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

More hugs for our gorgeous, brave and inspirational Tracey


----------



## Züri

Oh SH!T!!! so so sorry Tracey I have no idea what words to say - I am devastated for you xxx


----------



## Little Me

What a horribly sad day girls


----------



## shortie66

it is i keep filling up    

i think we all need a    especially our lovely tracey


----------



## Overthemoon

No, no, Tracey, it can't be right. It can't be because it's not fair. Not after all this. Are they sure? I mean, Lainey had problems with the sonographer, they told her the sack was empty, no heart beat etc etc and they were wrong, she's carrying twins. Tracey, I can't believe it. Please get your HCG done. Please let them be wrong, please, there must be a guardian angel there somewhere.


----------



## shortie66

Lightweight hunny      i wish they were wrong


----------



## Coco Ruby

Tracey...

cr*p, cr*p news....

Take care of yourself and dh, wish I could say something to make you feel better.  Thinking about you
xx


----------



## shortie66

Coco it is crap news hunny, we are all so deeply upset by this.  I cant believe it, i cant stop thinking about tracey.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate - I know - I wish words could convey the deep sadness I feel for Tracey today. I wish my words could wrap Tracey in a comforting hug and take all the pain away. It is utterley heartbreaking.


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - it probably is worth having a 2nd scan with a different scanner just for a 2nd opinion before you decide on what to do next. I did this because the 1st midwife was so vile I didn't believe her.     I am so so sorry for you both. 

Coco - congrats on the top grade embies and on being pupo.     Its going to work we need some good news! 

Driver - do a test PLEASE    

Pix - Yes I read that, pregnant with 12! Apparantely the uterus will give out at 20 weeks   Crazy! Sounds like her ovaries were stimmulated but no ivf. They can't have scanned her at all. 

Big    to everyone 

Got my schedule for ivf no3. Down regulation shot 2nd Sept, baseline + start of stimming 22nd Sept. I am trying to be positive but after what happened last time I am dreading it. 
Ladies I need your opinion.
Got a group e-mail from a friend I e-mailed about last time. (the one who showed up 20weeks pg without warning me even though she knew I had many miscarriages) She left a message a while back and I haven't called her back yet. Anyway the e-mail was soooo cakey. Droned on about her one year old, what she can do and how hard she is finding it to give up 'mummy's milk' (pass me the sick bucket!). My bf was outaged by the e-mail and said it was incredibly insenstive. So I'm going to reply, 'lovely photos, you are obviously enjoying being a mother'...what do you think to adding  'sadly motherhood is still alluding me. Following my 6 miscarriages we have spent of the year has been spent on a hormonal rollercoater which has left body and soul bruised. We need to focus on IVF attempt no 3 and I'm not up for visits. I'll drop you a mail when I'm feeling human again' 
She seems to have no emotional intelligence, so I'm hoping this e-mail will send the message loud and clear...I do not want to spend time around your perfect baby right now! 
What do you think?
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna's - 'mummy's milk' erghhhhh that just set off my gag reflex!! She is obviously hoping to recreate a 'bitty' scene from Little Britain!!! F*ck it I would say what you want to say, I have to say I have said exactly how I feel recently and this has either (a) made my friend realise how insensitive she had been or (b) in the case of another friend, show her to be what a selfish self obsessed cow she really is. Either way you get to work on a really honest level and I don't know about you but I just can't be assed with beating around the bush these days. Sorry you had to deal with that though. I do think she probably is setting herself up for a problem child though!!


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Anna, if only we could strike out like that. The thing is, no one who hasn't been through this can possibly understand the pain and torture we go through, not just through each cycle, but also when we see normal people falling pg at the drop of a hat and sharing all their baby news and expect the whole world to be in love with their baby too. Your 'friend' will never understand the pain she is causing you. I have found the best thing to do is distance myself from it. Perhaps if you can just ignore her for now whilst you are down, you may find the strength to drop her a line much later when you feel good. You shouldn't feel forced to respond to anyone, you can reply as and when you like. In your own time, when you are ready and not on her or anyone else's terms. You have enough going on right now babe without that. 

Please try to rise above it and use your energy on positives things (come and help me paint the house pink if you like!). You've got lots of resting to do anyway ready for 22nd Sept, I'm counting down the days for you, this one is going to be a great ride for you, I can feel it in my bones    

LW x x x


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I do actually think you should say something along the lines of your email (btw I think you mean "eluding" and not "alluding").  I honestly believe that a lot of time people do not intend to be insensitive - they just have no idea.  But people can and should be educated.  If this woman learns how hurtful she is being she may well be mortified and be inspired to share with another pregnant person the fact that she didn't realise how much she was hurting a friend.  That could make that pregnant person a little more sensitive and so it goes on. It seems obvious when she knows about your miscarriages but sometimes people need to be told and I think detailing your own experiences is a good way forward.    

I cannot stop thinking about Tracey - so sad for her.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LJ - you have just articulated beautifully what I was feeling, but unable to say as well as you! Anna honey, a big   for you.

Tracey - wherever you are and whatever you are doing today - we are thinking of you and are here for you, lovely girl. Sorry just doesn't seem to say enough sometimes.     .


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh, and I will try to come to the christmas meet up girls. Thanks for the positive response - just what I was hoping for I expect! (god, I am so needy!)


----------



## popsi

oh no this was the one message I really hoped i would never have to write on here....

Tracey darling and DH, what horrible horrible news you have had today, i cant even imagine how you must be both feeling so I am not even going to say i can begin to know, i just want you to know that I am thinking of you with all my heart and your in my thoughts and prayers, you have too many angels in heaven thats fair for one couple to have to deal with   


love to you all on this sad sad day


----------



## Little Me

Pops- Oh hun, that is so so true.


----------



## popsi

anne.. i know darling it so so sad for them xx


----------



## purple72

Popsi, you said it so perfectly!!

Tracey Darling, here for you xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey: Hope work is keeping you busy like you said. Your DH needs to give you a foot massage tonight! We are all thinking of you and love you.   Please let us know if you are OK when you feel like posting again.   

Anna: It really depends on how much you know/trust this lady. We are all very sensitive when it comes to IF but it really is not a rocket science to work out not to mention how motherhood is going to a lady who's had 6 miscarriages! My gut feeling is that she doesn’t deserve your friendship but that's just me.

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anna or you could send me her e-mail address and i'll say it all for you the stoopid f-in insensitive cow


----------



## Ourturn

Girls you are a tonic! 

LJ - woops, yes I did mean eluding...I use spell check at work but not here!
Kate - bless you! 
LW - I'm a rubbish painter
Ally - I did think 'bitey' too  
Jo  
Pix - I'm very open, she knew about the mc's and we don't mix in the same circles. Certainly not a close friend anymore

Tracey - thinking of you both   Be kind to yourselves. 

 Popsi, Anne, Coco et all

In the end I sent this 
'Lovely photos, you are obviously enjoying being a mother. Sadly motherhood is still eluding me. Following my 6 miscarriages we have spent the past year on an emotional rollercoaster (x1 failed iui and x2 failed ivf's) which has left body and soul bruised. Following a short break in Spain, we need to focus on our 3rd ivf attempt I am not up for socialising for the foreseeable future. I'll drop you an e-mail when I'm feeling human again'

Only people I feel like socialising with are you lot  

Anna x


----------



## hunyb

Tracey - there's absolutely nothing I can say that will make you feel any better or that hasn't been said already by all the lovely girls on here.  I hope you are finding some strength from DH to get through this horrible time - no one deserves this but least of all you.  I'm so sad for you both.    

sobroody - your email sounds good - a lot more diplomatic than my version would have been!  

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hey lightweight what u doing?  Thought i was ur painting girl     Givin the job to other ladies, well i must say im most put out


----------



## lainey-lou

Hello my old friends  

Just popping on to send   to Tracey.  I couldn't believe it when I got your text this morning.  I was not expecting that news, I so thought it was going to be ok.  Please make sure you have it double checked tomorrow before you have any sort of intervention. I was told I had a collapsed sac at my scan and that the other was empty (at seven weeks) and as we all know I am having twins.  It only takes an incompetent sonographer and, well, you can imagine.  I don't want to get your hopes up but, as LW said, they got it wrong with me and I was all for having an ERPC the next day but my cons talked me out of it, thank god.

I am always here for you if you need me.  As someone else said, you have suffered more than enough loss already and this just seems too much to bear.  Life is very unfair.  Big hugs and love to you and DH.

Sarah - I believe congratulations are in order.  So happy for you lovely.  I don't read anymore but have read the last few pages and am delighted to hear you finally have the ellusive BFP and hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Anna -   to your friend, she sounds a charmer.  I think you were very diplomatic  

Hi to all my friends - Anne, Laura, Steph, Pix, Purple, Ally, Ali, Mira, LW, Kate, LJ, Popsi, Almond, Zuri and everyone else.

I am doing well, will fill you in later, now doesn't feel like the right time  

Lainey x

PS - can I come to the Christmas do?


----------



## Overthemoon

Lainey   I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing?  

Kate  I meant us   To be honest, the multi-task boys looked at my painting and sacked me   The final room is being stripped and plastered on Monday, how are your wall papering skills?

Anna,  

Tracey


----------



## bugle

Tracey - I am so sorry to hear your news and as others have said words can't say how awful and unfair things are


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

Tracey- Hope you are home now and maybe in a nice bubble bath to be followed by a Steve Special Foot Rub.
I have been thinking about you so much  
Look after each other  

Lainey- Hello gorgeous lady  
I've been thinking about you hun. Lovely to see you and PLEASE come to our "Do"   

Anna- Well said love. Sorry you've even been put in that position.
I know EXACTLY what you mean when you say you lot are the only peeps you feel like socialising with  

Evening to everyone 
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean when you say you lot are the only peeps you feel like socialising with


me too 

Anna - well put in your email, it will be interesting to see if the penny drops when she reads it. 

Had a call from our clinic at 5pm to see if my AF had arrived as I am due to start stims on Thurs, they have now said that even if it arrives this week I will now have to take the pill and start stims next Thursday as they are "full" for starting this Thursday.....think we have made a decision re testing, think we will test Thur am before we leave for Northumberland, more so that we know whether to take it a bit more easy on the walking, cycling front than anything....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thank you girls for all your support - I truly feel your love through this thread.  Although I was scared before the scan I did really believe it woudl be OK.  i kept visualising posting 'cheese and pickle are both going strong'  however, when the Dr (he was the head honcho so I doubt he is wrong) took ages and ages I knew it was bad news.  He kept looking and looking saying he wanted to be sure.  He couldn't see anything, no fetal pole or yolk sac just a sac that looks like it has blood around it and it collapsing.  He said there was less than half a percent chance he is wrong.

I am seeing Dr ******* tomorrow anyway so I'm sure he will scan me to double check. I just want some answers - although there probably aren't any.  I just can't believe I have miscarried with a 26 year old's egg.  Surely it can't just be bad luck.

I had been daydreaming about when I would be on maternity leave and helping Steve in his shop.  I had even found myself smiling at pregnant women, thinking 'that will be me' soon.

I just can't believe life can be so cruel to us.  I know I am strong and I will recover from this just as I have before so don't worry about me


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Tracey sweetheart, I could imagine that too for you. With the new shop and all that. It's such heartbreaking news. I am praying so hard they got it wrong today. I really am. Please don't go anywhere Tracey, we are all here for you to help you through this.


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- You're right, you will recover as best you can but please do it it your own time and don't feel pressure to "be ok", and as for not worrying about you- as if!! You feel the love cos you  are loved by us all so we will always worry about you, and each other. That's just how us FFers are  
Here if you need me/anything/chat/cry whatever
Lots of love from me & Jas too


----------



## purple72

Tracey I can only Echo all that Anne said!

    

Love and hugs hunny

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey -   to you and Steve, take time to just be together and hold each other, I don't think any words can convey the love and hurt we are all feeling for you both today. 

A-M
x-x


----------



## Little Me

Evening Purps & AM

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W

Tracey - such devastating news   i really thought it would all be OK. Life is incredibly cruel sometimes, you've had more than your fair share of heartache. Don't know what else to say as I can't believe this has happened to you. Take care xxx 
Nicks


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi Anne - oh my we are nearly in the weeks countdown to your holiday


----------



## Little Me

35 more sleeps, 5 more weeks AM


----------



## mag108

Tracy I am so sorry to hear your news. You are right life can be so horribly cruel and in-descriminate with its pain and suffering. You have had more than your fair share.

Really, with Laineys exp it's great you are getting checked over tomorrow again. 

Sending you an almighty big hug. We are all sending you our love

xx MAG


----------



## purple72

Anne   hunny!

Hello all xx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Tracey hunny, you are in all our thoughts and prayers x


----------



## shortie66

Tracey my darling you are strong immensly so and you will recover      but as for not worrying, well that would never happen cos we all worry about each other on here       

Hi beachy purps mags pix anne lw lainey driver nicki bugle lainey and everyone. 

Just back from fat club lost 5lbs but am starving and need my tea.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ladies just popped in as I felt very close to you all today. You PRers have shone like stars, you are all wonderful and gorgeous women with the biggest hearts, thank you for being you.      

Tracey - I truly hope that you get some answers tomorrow darling. You deserve answers at the very least. I am still in shock and so cannot imagine how heartbroken you must feel. It must have been such a shock for you just when you allowed yourself to dream. So cruel really it is. Here for whatever you think may help make you feel better.            

A xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Tracey


----------



## lucky_mum

Tracey, I feel so sick with heartfelt sympathy to read your news, am absolutely gutted for you and can't believe it. 

I know you are a very strong lady, but it is so, so unfair that you keep having to be so strong time and time again. The worst things seem to happen to the loveliest people sometimes, and you are really, really overdue a break. 

It warms my heart to see how supportive everybody on this thread are to each other and especially to you at this difficult time, please know we all love you and that you and DH are in our thoughts and prayers - huge    to you.... thinking of you so much.   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Tracey   After everything you've been through already this is such a cruel cruel twist of fate. You are so brave and it breaks my heart that you are facing this. I know what the doctor said but I am praying for a miracle for you and Steve, god knows the two of you so deserve it. Hug Max and Steve close and know that we are all with you and as I said in my text if there's anything you need or you just want to get on the phone my shoulder is always here whenever you need it


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Tracey - this is dreadful. Totally dreadful - I'm so sorry petal. My heart just sank to the ground when I saw others' posts, and I had to go back pages and pages to see what had happened - you are truly loved on here.

I so hope that Big White Chief is wrong.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Tracey my love, I can only echo what the others have said.  Its not fair. I wish I could say or do something to make it better.


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate - well done on your 5lb fat club loss (that is exactly what i used to call SW too), I really must either remove my weight loss ticker or actually do something about it.  

Night all.


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey   
I hate that big chief at the best of times he now has no chance! I hope he eats his words after your scan tomorrow. So sorry if I am giving you false hope but as everyone else I just want the best for you. Take care mate! xxxxx    

Ps: I wish our meeting was tomorrow so we could all have a group


----------



## jennig

Oh Tracey I cannot believe this is happening to you- so so sorry 

Wish there was something I could do or say to take the pain away

I don't post much these days but do read when I can and was so pleased for you and then devastated when I checked in today

Jxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Tracey

I can't say anything to make you feel better, just adding some   to the   that the ladies on the thread have sent.  So sad for you both  

I hope you can get some sort of an explanation tomorrow

Take care
x

Pixie, I agree, I feel like a group hug would be such a boost right now!

Hi Ally, have been thinking about you and hoping your af comes so you can make some decisions x

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well.  Am ok, taking it easy today and tomorrow, not sure if it makes a lot of difference but makes me feel like I am trying my best.

x


----------



## sharonlondon

Hi girls,

Sorry to gatecrash. I'm after some advice but not sure if I am in the right place (I am definitely a poor responder!)

I am on my third cycle of IVF. The first was a Gonal F/cetrotide protocol primed with the pill (can't remember if long or short). It had to be converted to IUI as I only produced one good sized follicle. The second cycle started with the pill followed by a week of sniffing and then injecting 450ius of Menupur. I produced two follicles, two eggs and two embies. I got pregnant but miscarried at 8 weeks. Yesterday, I had my egg collection which was really disappointing. I had six follicles but only produced one egg. Luckily it has fertilised and I am having it put back tomorrow. This time I was on a short protocol. Sniffing (Narfralin sp?) from day 2, stimming 450 Menupur from day 4 (I had to stimm for 17 days which can't be good  ). 

My questions are: Has anyone got pregnant from just one egg? and what protocol do you think would work best for me, bearing in mind my next cycle may have to be my last. I will, of course, discuss it all with my consultant but he can be a bit wishy washy so I would really appreciate your opinions. 

Thanks so much,
Sharon x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thank you again for all your thoughts, it means so much to me.  If I didn't have ff I don't think I would be able to cry. You all make me cry (which is a good thing)as you force me not to do my usual and just try and forget it happened.

I am stupidly clinging on to a little bit of hope that things will be like they were for Lainey but I doubt that will happen.  I remember hoping last time that it would be OK and I would be a miracle but that is not the way it works very often.

I doubt I will have an ERPC, I will probably just wait for things to happen naturally which they probably will when I stop all the meds.  I am still usind todays cyclogest just in case.

My apt today is at 3.15 so I will be back later.

Kate, well done on the weight loss.  

I wish I was the kind of person who stops eating when they are sad then as least one good thing might come out of this.  Unfortunately I just stuff my face with chocolate when I feel sad


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Tracey Darling - I hope and pray with all I have that your appointment today proves you wrong.      Don't worry about the chocolate, plenty of time to deal with that later, you are always very good at dieting when you feel you need to. Now is not one of those times, you looked utterly fabulous when we met up last time. Enjoy the chocolate and anything else you can get your hands on!!


----------



## shortie66

Tracey  like ally i hope today's appointement proves you wrong.  Enjoy the chocolate sweetheart and dont worry about how much of it you eat. Thinking of you babe       

Morning ally


----------



## Malini

Good Morning,

Tracey - I hope you can take some comfort away from today's appt. Like you, I am clinging to a miracle but also trying to realise how much harder that makes this for you. The other lovely PRs have said it all so well, but you mustn't be brave now at the expense of your healing and grief.  No one deserves any of this IF rubbish (or for that matter any of the crap life throws out), but what we do here really well is give everyone a place to be honest - so rant, cry and be angry if you'd like or calm, cool and accepting; whatever seems right to you is exactly that.  We want to help but at times like this I think listening (or in our case reading) is the best we can offer because there are NO right moves or correct feelings.  

Sharon - You're in the right place and welcome.  It has been a sad couple of days on here but only just recently we've had a lovely surprise BFP and another PR PUPO despite many realistic worries.  Yes, there are wonderful babes from golden embryos - not so in my case twice - but there are lovely stories, so hold on to the hope ESPECIALLY bc you have been pregnant (although I acknowledge that loss must have been awful).  As for protocols, that is difficult.  Jaya and Raef at the Lister are popular choices for PRs and if your FSH is around 10 then the ARGC will give you some advice.  A number of our pregnancies have been from the Jinimed in Turkey.  I was on the SP with Fostimon and Cetrotide (and chlomid, steroids, IVIG, baby aspirin) and poduced only one embryo each time so possibly not a great protocol or maybe just my inherent egg quality problems.  We wish you luck at ET.  Stick with us as more protocol info will be forthcoming.

 everyone else.  Let's all move to LW's house when it is finished and just be nice to each other.  Any children can come too as long as you're willing to share!!!  I'd miss my dh but he could visit.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all x

Tracey- I know I'vetexted this morning but I've got no smileys on the bleedin iPhone!! So        .
Oh, and yes, eat choclate, and lots of it    

Kate - well done gorgeous on the 5lbs, fab   

Hi Malini  

Welcome- Sharon x

Morning all


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> I'd miss my dh but he could visit.


 

Morning all , wow looks like it's gonna be a scorcher, 19 degrees at 8:30 here, how come it's going to p*ss it down for my holiday tomorrow 

Tracey - more  for you all, hope you get some answers at todays appointment.

Anne - morning hun, we were typing at the same time 

Sharon - sorry can't help with your question (it took me 16 days to get to EC last cycle) but I am sure some of the other lovely ladies will be along later today. Hope you get a good call today for your 1 egg and will soon be PUPO


----------



## Little Me

Morning AM- is it ok to call you that btw?    
i take it theres no sign of the b itch yet hun?
How late are you?


----------



## laurab

Morning girls..

Tracey you amaze me to how strong you are. I will be thinking of yuo at 3.15 today.  

Sharon welcome.... I will be back when I have fe wmins later but for now... welcome!

Morning Anne, Pix, Kate, malani, Ally and the rest of the gang.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - You can call me anything you like   No sign of the   thought she was on the way last night as had tummy pains similar to normal but knicker checking is still coming up negative, in terms of how late that's a tough one, last 2 cycles were 21 and 23 days but I did OV later this month so if you take 14 days from then I am due tomorrow..... CD27 today....will be going shopping for pee sticks after work and will test before we set off on our weekend away in the morning.


----------



## Little Me

Yo- Laura


----------



## laurab

Yo Anne!


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies 

Tracey, you have incredible inner strength to keep going strong after all you have been through. To have suffered so much pain so young and to carry so much sadness in your heart and yet you keep marching forwards. I woke in the night and thought about you a lot, I prayed you would get good news today. We're all hoping so much it will all be ok    Chocolate is the best medicine, it releases stress relieving hormones so I'd say it was an essential component for recovery from any stress 



Malini said:


> everyone else. Let's all move to LW's house when it is finished and just be nice to each other. Any children can come too as long as you're willing to share!!! I'd miss my dh but he could visit.


  We should make it a sanctuary, pets welcome too as well as children, the more the merrier. How cool would that be, a pink FF sanctuary 

Driver,  I have some pee sticks (shhh, don't tell Pixie, I told her I couldn't find them) so could meet you half way tonight for a coffee if you need them. Please dig out those butternut squash recipes, I have so many of them, they're even growing up the bean poles and have become intertwined with the beans which incidentally almost reach the sky. I planted too many parsnips too and they've gone crazy. I can't even get into the veggie garden, I have to pick them from the outside now.

Sharon, welcome  There are lots of success stories of people getting pg with 1 egg so don't give up. I can't really comment on the best protocol, we'd all be on it as PR girls if only we knew. My last cycle was at the Jinemed in Turkey and the treatment there was far better than any I experienced in the UK. I'm going back out there next month. Good luck with your ET 

Kate, well done lovely, keep up the good work 

Morning everyone else 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Malini

Good thinking LW, I couldn't be wo my Charlie.  Shhh.  Don't tell hubby that he is a visitor while Charlie has to be resident...not that he'd be surprised.  I have ALWAYS wanted to live in a pink house.  I almost made dh buy me a purple one last Spring bc it was almost pink.  Did anyone read 'Mr Pine's Purple House' when they were a child.  I may be the only person in the world that did bc I have yet to track anyone else down.

M xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning girlies

Driver - fingers crossed you're in my boat tomorrow my lovely xxxxxx

Tracey - Sending you a massive hug and my thoughts are with you today for your appointment later this afternoon. Get lots of Green & Blacks down you, that's always my answer too    

Hello to the rest of the gang, just sneaked on at work so sorry for lack of personals my lovelies

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Sarah hun   
x


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovely xx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey -   I so hope he's wrong. If he's not a totally agree about waiting for it to happen naturally. I had one erpc and never would have one again (af went awol for 6 months). 26 year olds can still have chromosonally abnormal eggs I afraid, but might be worth getting immune tests done. Chocolate is definately the way to go   Look after yourself. 

LW - try this. Halve a squash, scoop out seeds. Pop on a tray and put a blob of butter, chopped garlic and fresh thyme in each hole. drizzle with olive oil and season. Roast in a hot oven until cooked. Scoop out contents into a bowl and mash with feta cheese. If you can be bothered serve in the cooked skins. Yummy with roast meats or on its own with crusty bread. 
I planted squash and pumpkin a bit late. The fruits are just starting to form. Have tonnes of green beans, beetroot, salad, courgettes, fennel and spring onions though. Now is the time to sow pak choi, so going to give that a go!

Driver - keeping everything crossed for you!  

Lainey Lou - great to see you and your lovely bump!   Of course you should come to the party! 

Kate - well done, 5 pounds is amazing! 

Sharon - welcome! Fingers  crossed for your golden embryo! 

Hi Malini, Anne, Ally, Pix, Laura, Coco, Miranda, Sarah  et all 

I'm only on cd9 today but got an enormous blob of ewcm this am! Better jump on dh quick! This is super early for me (ov'd cd 16 last month). Maybe I have the maca to thank or maybe the holiday was a great stress reliever? 

No reply to email from my friend, what a suprise! Hopefully she is mortified...but knowing her she probably doesn't understand why I'm not chomping at the bit to meet her baby! 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Tracey: I can never resist chocolate and I can't blame you for wanting to eat some too. You do not have any weight issues so go for it and eat as much as you like. I actually have an even better idea; get your hubby to fill the bath in with melted chocolate and bath in it while he is giving you a foot massage! 

Driver: I hope the witch stays away. 



Lightweight said:


> Driver,  I have some pee sticks (shhh, don't tell Pixie, I told her I couldn't find them)


I saw that!!! Naughty naughty!!   How are things with you chick, have you started on those pills yet?

Anna: Let us know what your emotionally retarded "friend" says.  Sorry people like her get me really angry! Oh and yes jump on DH pronto! 

LJ: Have a lovely time in Cornwall and enjoy your cream tea!

Almond: Thanks again for your PM on immune's hon, it really helps and it makes me look like I know what I am talking about!  I've been in touch with Dr G already. 

Anne/Swinny/Malini:   

Here is our new list - I'm getting all worried now what if you don't like the place I chose, what if we get bad service, what if you are expecting something else etc.. etc&#8230;  I could do with help in deciding where exactly we should go and what to do.

Our new list;

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Swinny

Our dates- I'm sooo confused on this one!  I had the feeling people prefer late November rather than early December??
Would we go for a Friday or a Saturday - 27th or 28th November??

I've had phone calls and emails from my friends asking if I was OK after seeing my ** status! Ops! I'd better delete that post! 

Pixie

xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning Pixie

Add me to your list chick as I'm going to try and make it too


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - sent you a PM with recipe (just found another will PM you again), will have to meet up when I get back from my little break and I will take some veggies off your hands, love parsnips & BN Squash

Sobroody - your recipe sounds scrummy will be trying that on my return. Better get ready to jump on your DH when he gets home


----------



## Pixie75

I've amended the list Swinny! Sooo looking forward to meet everyone.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix- Think Sarah is gonna try and come too.

OK- I am more than happy to help arrange hunnu, but not sure of places in Londres?
We could end up at the "old Bull and Bush" if I've got anything to do with it     
I can help in any other way though hun- Mail me to let me know x

Ok- Dates wise- I would really appreciate it if we coudl do the 27th Friday if poss ?
Does that suit everyone?
I'll book the day off work  

xxxx


----------



## purple72

Now I have a chocolate secret I have discovered in the past few weeks whilst seeking solace.

So far I've only shared it with dear hubby! But Tracey, I will share it today with you. And all the other ladies can try it out and hopefully it with bring some comfort, as it really is like having a chocolate hug!

Ok so here goes........

Buy some cadbury's chocolate spread, or nutella if you like nuts & chocolate, Heat up a mug of almost boiling milk, either in microwave or in pan.

Take a loaded tablespoon of the choc spread and put in the cup (if you stir hot milk with spoon first then the choc falls off the spoon into the cup) add hot milk and stir for ages!  

It really is the best chocolate fix I've ever had

Love and chocolate hugs to all

Sxx


----------



## purple72

And Pix hunny,

None of those worries you have would matter one bit once us lot all get together! we could be sat in an empty hall, no music, no food no drink and we'd all have an amazing time, It's about the company!

Although not suggesting an empty hall is the way to go   

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi purps - how could I have missed you?  

Pix - sorry I don't know London well at all. I'd be happy with a place we could all sit round a big table, have a nice meal and talk for England! 

I can do any of the dates as I don't work on Fridays 

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Purps - that sounds divine!!!!! How are you sweetie?

Tracey -      will be thinking of you this afternoon. AND GO AND EAT LOTS OF CHOCOLATE WITH NO GUILT!!!!!!

Kate - well done on 5lb lost! 

hello everyone else. Just a quickie as I need to go off to a meeting, but i'm really looking forward to meeting all you girls at christmas! 
Well, I have 3 weeks before I go to my friends wedding and I go on holiday the day after. I have a gorgeous Monsoon dress for the wedding that fits ok, but I'd like more toned arms as it is sleevless, so I'm hitting the gym BIGTIME for the next 3 weeks and am on a strict diet. My friend is a personal trainer and she has taken me on as her project - project bingo wings!   So this talk of chocolate is really hard. AND I have just h  d a basket of flowers and some chocolates delivered to the door as a thank you from my lovely mummy!

catch up with you all later,
love,
jo xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - off to buy some nutella NOW 

Really looking forward to the Xmas bash, 27th will be Ok, I will be optimistic and pretend this cycle will bring a BFP and then I will not be away on holiday on that date , my only stipulation is that we chair swap throughout the evening (OK after we have eaten ) so that I get a chance to talk & meet all you lovely ladies


purple72 said:


> None of those worries you have would matter one bit once us lot all get together! we could be sat in an empty hall, no music, no food no drink and we'd all have an amazing time, It's about the company!


HERE HERE !!!!!


----------



## purple72

I'm good thank you ladies, taking solace in my chocolate hugs and looking forward to my holiday on the 29th    In fact big week next week, wedding Anniversary Monday, birthday Friday, holiday sat, then day we fly back 13th sept which is DH's birthday!!

Need to get back on my bicycle again and start getting rid of some of the extra weight

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

27th is good for me. I liked the place we went to a couple of weeks ago Pixie and they had a room downstairs didn't they. Otherwise there is a place in Soho with booth areas called the soho bar.
http://www.thesohobar.co.uk/home.php

It would be nice if we were in our own little area. I like the idea of moving seats every now and again, otherwise you only get to talk to a few.

Purple. thanks for the choc tip. I will try it. I started the day with a cup of tea and snickers bar - it was lovely.

Finding it hard to keep the tears at bay today. I think it is starting to sink in. I wish I had the kind of job where i could just take some time off like a normal person. Or maybe it is just me and I am a bit of a mug - either that or full of my own self importance thinking things can't go on without me. 
At least I am leaving at 2.30 to go to my apt and then going straight home. I just hold on to the fact that I have my darling little Max to go home to - he is a real tonic. Although Steve and I got upset about how much Max would have enjoyed being a big brother - only the other day he said he woudl like a brother or sister like his friend. I had been daydreaming about telling him and him coming to the 12 week scan. Oh dear, I am starting myself off again and I am in an office with people. Better go before I


----------



## Little Me

Oh Tracey   

SOOO glad you're coming out yippee


----------



## Coco Ruby

morning all,

Purple, that chocolate hug sounds divine, I soooo love chocolate, have had to ration myself to 2 bars a day (down from 5!!).

Jo Mac, I know what you mean about hitting the gym.  I usually try to go 3 times a week, which siunds good in theory but I don't feel like I work very hard when I'm there.  Good luck on getting rid of them bing wings  

Hey Pixie, I am sue anywhere you choose for us to meet will be fine!  The place you chose where a few of us met up a couple of weeks ago was lovely, so I have faith in your judgement   I can do any day, btw, as I am a saddo with no friends  

Sobroody, that recipe is great!  I might have to try it myself this week.

Malini, I agree, my dh can visit too.  Lightweight, can I move in as well?!

Driver, how's you today? x

Hello Sharon, how are you?

Hi Laura Donkey Almond Kate AnnaofC (how's the writing going?), Anne G, Ally, Lainey, Swinny
Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Am takingit easy again today - can'tsay I am missing work AT ALL!  Am toying with the idea of taking tomorrow and maybe even Friday off too - partly to give the 3 squidges the best chance but also not averse to not going to work (hate job)!

Any thoughts, do you think it makes a lot of difference, resting at home?

TraceyMohair, special hugs to you today, thinking about you a lot xx

xx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hey girls

feel so sad for tracey. Wish there was something I could do. Good luck today lovie and cry as much as u need to. 

Purp - sorry to c u have had another failed cycle. I hope ur ok x

coco - nope, nothing makes a blind bit of difference I can assure u. I have had 6 pg (two successful) and 5 ivf cycles and did the whole resting up thing, no drinking, no lifting, etc, etc. This time round I drank up until et, carried on at the gym and am pg with twins (thanks to my donor). I am sure it is all down to having a good egg and a good swimmer. That's my opinion. Hoping u have a good embie or two in there x

love to everyone else

Lainey

ps. I am allergic to animals with fur so won't be able to move into LW's (unless we have a non-furbaby area). Shame, cos I love little furry friends :-(


----------



## lainey-lou

Driver - I hope ur af stays away for say 8 months ;-)


----------



## shortie66

Tracey        

Im fine with either 27th or 28th at the mo seeing as i aint got a job to     

Hi everyone just a quick one as in middle of painting again (2nd coat)


----------



## Little Me

Hi Lainey xx

Kate- I can drive me and you down hun x


----------



## Little Me

Ouch- Just booked to get my downstairs lady garden groomed tonight


----------



## shortie66

Thanx anne hunny are u sure?  I was just gonna get a cheap train ticket off neighbour and get dh to drop me off.    Havent actually told him yet, must remember to mention it at some point i suppose     

I really oughta get back to painting but im knackered


----------



## Little Me

Well, maybe I will get a train too then?
Just in case I get so p issed the night before having to drive home on the Saturday, hmm, hadn't thought of that!!!

we'll sort it nearer the time
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- maybe we should all stay down at least some of Saturday and have a shopping spree, or did you have something you needed to get back for??


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- Just got a mates B'day do on the evening so can stay for some of Sat yes hun
x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i am hoping that you can gain some hope from what i say next

this was my 5th ivf cycle, 4th cycle cancelled due to only 2 follicles on day 11 scan. this cycle i was on max menopur and produced 6 eggs of which 2 fertilised and were transferred on day 2 well on day 9 post transfer we had a beta hcg and the level was 10 and a repeat on day 12 post transfer and the level went up to 53 so its a bfp.

we are very shocked still


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - I have only ever driven into London once...would never do it again! 

Kara - CONGRATULATIONS! Wishing you a sticky 8 months! I notice your nk biopsy was similar to mine (6.1) did you take steroids from et? If so what dose? Sorry for being nosey 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Kara- Congrats to you! well done    

Hi Anna xx


----------



## kara76

yes i took 20mg predisolone from et(day 2 et) yet i upped them to 40mg for 3 days starting on what would have been blastocyst day and i also start 20mg of clexane from day 8 of stimms

im sure this helped

thanks girls


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> The other lovely PRs have said it all so well, but you mustn't be brave now at the expense of your healing and grief. No one deserves any of this IF rubbish (or for that matter any of the crap life throws out), but what we do here really well is give everyone a place to be honest - so rant, cry and be angry if you'd like or calm, cool and accepting; whatever seems right to you is exactly that. We want to help but at times like this I think listening (or in our case reading) is the best we can offer because there are NO right moves or correct feelings.


Brava, Malini. 

Back in a sec.


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Back in a sec.


Have you gone to the Loo, you seemed to disappear in a rush


----------



## AoC

LOL Driver!  No, just wanted to hit 'quote' for Malini's wisdom, before I went back over the pages I'd missed...

Welcome, Sharon.    You've joined us at a sad time, so sorry if we're not quite with you at the mo!  Malini gave what I think is a perfect answer.    Good luck!

Okay, confessions time.  I did a couple of pee sticks on Mon, both negative, and for some inexplicable reason it's really messed me up emotionally.  Also, I'm feeling VERY crap - lots of back pain, headaches, stiffness, tiredness, wobblyness... I can get all of that with PMS, but it's usually accompanied by sore boobs and huge abdominal bloating.  I've got huge boobs (not sore), and no abdominal bloating.  Plus I've got stitch pains, ovary pains, and other aches and nasties that are very like the immediate aftermath of EC/ET.  I'm not sleeping well and feel absolutely rancid.  The sensible conclusion is that my endo is playing up like gangbusters, probably due to my crudulent diet of the last couple of months.  I am mainlining chocolate and coffee.

So there.  Feel crap.  Want A/F to start.  Spending most of the day trying not to cry my eyes out and failing miserably.

Right.  Another confession:  please help with this one because it's messing with my mind.  I had a chem preg, right?  Now, not many people understand what that is, so when I'm explaining to people (like to college tutor for extension on assignment) I say I had an early miscarriage.  I then feel horribly guilty, as if I'm being a drama queen and claiming an experience for myself that I haven't had.  Am I going bonkers??

Anyway.  Have resolved that when A/F starts, and I have to go over to Gateshead for my blood test, I'll try and make an appointment to see their counsellor, too.  Clearly, I need to chat through some stuff.  

OOOh, kudos on the butternut and parsnips, LW!  LOVE butternut, and parsnips are hard to germinate....  

Pix, don't worry!  Purps is right, as long as people get a chance to meet up, the venue/food/drink is not an issue.   I'm still thinking I can come.  I'll take some time off work, book an early cheap train ticket and either stay at my friends, or reserve a bit of floor at the slumber party  That is, if it's truly okay to come?  For God's sake, if you really want this to be an long-termers, people-who've-met-before shindig, please someone PM me and let me know... I've always been oblivious to social hints, and I'd hate to gatecrash!!! 

Hi Coco!    No writing in the last few days, but that's okay, I'm ahead of schedule.  I've got an MA assignment to do this weekend, so I'll be down on words for a week or two...  

Many, many congratulations, Kara!  Your news made me smile properly for the first time today.


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> For God's sake, if you really want this to be an long-termers, people-who've-met-before shindig, please someone PM me and let me know... I've always been oblivious to social hints, and I'd hate to gatecrash!!!


if that's the case I shouldn't be going either , so we will gatecrash together 

Anna -  the few people I have told about what happened to us in April I have said I had a missed miscarriage, that is what the Dr called it (think that and chemical pregnancy is the same but not sure), after all you were as they would say 4 weeks pregnant, so no you are not going bonkers, I think a miscarriage must get harder the further along you are but at any point (even 3 days after that BFP) it is still soul destroying especially after you have gone through so much to get it.  Hope you get to sort out an appointmnet with the councellor when you go up to Gateshead. I am sorry to read your pee sticks were negative and I know you really struggle with your AF every month so sending you loads of    (Hey I know they aren't as effective as drugs but I ain't got any of those )


----------



## Little Me

Buggar- My wax lady has just cancelled on me!  
She's double booked me - I was SO looking forward to that aswell


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> I was SO looking forward to that aswell


FREAK


----------



## Little Me

AM- I honestly don't know how she does it... she does the mens bits too


----------



## lainey-lou

Back, sack and crack ?


----------



## Little Me

Ype Lainey- The full monty!!


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - let it all hang out like a european    

Anna     A chemical pg IS an early miscarriage. If you test +ive one day and -tive the next it means the embryo had implanted but something went wrong. Sorry about your bfn  
I'm a relative newbie here too, but I'm comming! 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

you girls make me


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey    thinking of you today x


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted some advice...had u/s scan today which shows a fibroid, about 2cms. Got review OPA planned in about 6 weeks...any idea what the consultant will suggest or will they leave alone?


----------



## Little Me

beachy- Sorry hun,    
Can't help but wanted to give you a hug


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Anne....just wonder if ever we'll be free of complications...


----------



## Pixie75

So our date is 27th November! Yippie!!     What sort of time are we thinking of ladees?

I’ve been doing some research and once I’ve got my ideas/costs etc together I’ll let you all know and we can decide. We don’t want to spend too much do we? Maybe I should stick our bill on my business credit card and be done with it!!   I can’t imagine my boss’s face after all the malarkey about trying to save money!  

Beach: I've had a fibroid removed last month. Mine was 2cm as well but it was distorting the cavity. Some docs rather leaving it alone but some says it needs to come out as it can interfere with baby's growth even implantation. Do you know where yours located exactly?

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

I know Beachy- oh well, at least we have our hols to look forward to at the moment   

Pix- thanks for sorting out hun.
27th I will have the day off.
Could do without spending a fortune but then couldn't we all   
As for time- I'm easy...


----------



## Ourturn

Beach - I have a small fibroid (don't know how big, will ask at my baseline). They found it during one of my pg's, but said its out of the way and would not be a problem. 

Pix - its in my diary! Have e-mailed my sister to see if I can crash at hers. (she's in Balham) How exciting! Re cost would rather not go too expensive but I'm happy to go with the majority. Re time, I'm easy ...don't work Fridays so will get down to London early afternoon so I can relax and get ready. 

Anna x


----------



## hollie2

hi girls

had another scan today and the 2 follicles havent changed size - one at 7 and one at 10 so ivf out.  they want 3 follicles

asked what chances wd be with iui so just waiting for nurse to phone back to see what chances wd be.  im thinking it wd prob b best to save the money and go abroad for egg donation once i try and get my head round it

im so fed up getting knock backs.  already bn thru 4 iuis with nhs and no luck. not even a bfp.

hope you are all ok

j
x


----------



## Pixie75

I hate posting without reading first but I still do it!  

Anna: I’m sorry you are feeling down hon.   If you need to cry just do it as I know it really helps you get through things, well that’s what happens with me anyway. 

Kara: Congratulations!! OMG you must be over the moon after 11 years of TTC!! 

Tracey: Hope your appointments is going well.

Purps: Love that recipe! I might try it, see what you’ve done!  

Hollie: Do you have a signature we can see or can you tell us more about your fertility history? Sorry you are feeling low.  

Anna: Thanks for leeting me know chick.  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Not sure where it is to be honest, the sonographer did say but I was getting dressed at the time and didn't listen


----------



## H&amp;P

Hollie - I am so sorry to hear your follies haven't grown  , hope you can have the IUI and it works for you this time    

Tracey - been thinking about you this afternoon, I have no idea how you manage to carry on at work through all this. I know sometimes I am better working rather than sitting on my own, but it is so difficult  

Pix - 27th Nov it is re time, I will go with the flow (if I am there) would prefer not to have to take a full days holiday on the Friday but if I finish at 1 could get a train at around 2 and be in London by 5pm.

Well ladies I am going to love you and leave you for a few days, hope you all have a lovely weekend and the sun shines on us all in more ways than one.  

 all round.


----------



## Little Me

Sorry Hollie    

AM- Have a lovely break hun


----------



## Swinny

Anne - The Bupa Gestapo blocked my emails again, so couldn't get back through to you  

Beachy - Hope you are ok my love, don't know a great deal about Fibroids at all. I will give you a call on my way home xxxx

Kara - Congratulations  

Hollie - Are you going to convert to IUI?

AM - Have a lovely break xx


----------



## hollie2

hi pixie

thanks for reply

not sure how to do signature bit but heres a bit of history.  i know its not as long as alot of people but feel as if nd to accept that wont happen using my own eggs.

BFP June 2006 - 1st month of trying. missed miscarriage. went for 12wk scan heart stopped at 7wks

tried for a yr with not a hint of a positive.  went to gp who referred us.  fsh level 11.8 in 2007.  cycle 28-30 days up until october 2008 when i missed a month.  never happened before.  tubes clear.  had 4 goes of iui (local hospital) .  always had one follicle but had no luck.  on waiting list for ivf at glasgow royal.  had amh test there in march and discovered it was less than 1.  have had this checked again and waas the same.  nhs wouldnt fund for ivf so went private

dh - no problem at all

started on 300 of pergoveris and 75 gonal f on friday.  they scanned me molnday and 2 follicles were there - one at 7 and one at 10.  these haven't changed today and they sd i wd nd to have 3 follicles for ivf.  they had suggested at initial consultation if it didnt work wd mbe change to iui.  but are the chances / stats for iui not less than ivf.

consultant suggested donor eggs.  really wanted to give it a shot using own eggs before thinking about that.  i know that the child would be mine etc but  still cant accept we probably nd to go down that route

j
x


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- It was nothing interesting that I mailed hun, just my usual rubbish!
Bloody Email


----------



## Pixie75

Hollie,

375 doesn't seem like a very high dose to me maybe they need to up it slightly to see progress with those follicles? I was on 600 on my first cycle and 450 on my second cycle. 

Do you mind me asking how old you are? We’ve had quite a few natural BFP’s lately on this thread and 3 of those ladies had AMH's as low as ours – mine is 0.7! If you are not ready for DE and you have time (& patience!) then I’d say carry on trying naturally but do all the right things to improve your egg quality   


Driver  

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Just dropping in to see if any new from tracey yet     

Friday 27th November yipeeeee, anne if u want a train ticket let me know, one of our neighbours is station master at dudley/sandwell and gets all our train tickets dead cheap   

AM dont forget to let us know how u get on tomoz and have a lovely break hunny    

Hi pixie, annaofc, sobroody, purps, lightweight, hollie, swinny, lainey, beachy, kara, and everyone

Back later girls gotta take old moo moo chops for his walk


----------



## Little Me

OOh Kate- Maybe I'll get the train yes hun.
Are you up for sharing a hotel room?
Split the cost and it could be a little mini break


----------



## shortie66

Yep anne im up for that, hope ur bush wont take over the room tho


----------



## Pixie75

slycett said:


> Yep anne im up for that, hope ur bush wont take over the room tho


     ahh so love you Kate!!!


----------



## Little Me

Kate- we defo need a double double room to cater for my ever growing southern forrest


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Just popping in to see if Tracey has any news - keeping all crossed   

Hope you are all OK, I am melting over here, I live in a green house on a roof, the temp indoors is showing as 35 and the temp outdoors was 42 earlier today    i am moving to a cave! can't bear it anymore  

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

I knew I've had expensive taste!! Check this out!!   

Hi ....,

Many thanks for looking into using ....... for your Christmas function this year.
The minimum spend for a Friday evening for the space we’d make available for you is £15K.
Looking forward to speaking again shortly.

Regards,

Lachie 

  

Errrr I didn't want to buy the restaurant!!


----------



## Little Me

Pix-


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - OMG!    
Just a thought..as its November, it might be worth NOT mentioning its an Xmas doo...otherwise they may think we work for a company with loads of cash!


----------



## shortie66

Pix F-in hell hun how much     Can imagine u puttin that on ur company credit card    

Anne ditto my ever expanding ****   

Hello zuri me ickle sweetie, any chance of u coming over hun?


----------



## Züri

slycett said:


> Hello zuri me ickle sweetie, any chance of u coming over hun?


Unfortunately not Kate  i'll be in the middle of my IVF cycle in Nov - money tight  hope you all have fun tho and have a drink or two or three in your case kate  on my behalf  x


----------



## shortie66

OOoo zuri fingers toes eyes and everyfink crossed for you hunny, and yes of course i'll definately have at least three drinks for you, i'll even make sure they're doubles


----------



## lainey-lou

You lot make me larf  

Anyone heard from Tracey?  I have been frantically checking my phone all afternoon  

Pix - what do we get for our £15K?  I hope dinner and a half bottle of Asti are included


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Girls

As I suspected, no miracle heartbeat suddenly found. The sac measured 7 weeks but it was empty.  He thinks that If I do have immune issues I started on the higher dose of steroids too late.  He says that If I want to try again I should have some tests for NK cells and toxicity to decide whether I need IVIG or not, he says he would put me on at least 25mg pred from egg collection.  This is because the womb needs to be the right environment from before the embie is put in.  I wish I had seem him before I started my donor treatment but I had been hoping it was just my eggs rather than immunes.  He felt it would be a mistake for me to give up as clearly I can get pg.  I just don't know whether I want to spend another £6-£7k when there is no guarantee I would even get a BFP again.  
Nobody really knows whether it was immune issue or whether I was just very unlucky - CRM did say that even 26 year olds have miscarriages.
I will make up my mind whether to try again in a while.

Dr ******* was absolutely lovely, he didn't mind my crying all over his office and made me feel as if he had all the time in the world.  I would definately recomend him.  Sorry, forgot I am on explorer 8 and getting flashing problem.  Will be back soon


----------



## laurab

I am sorry there was no miracle Tracey.


----------



## popsi

tracey i am so sorry darling xxx


----------



## almond

Oh Tracey, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I cant stop thinking about you   I think you are absolutely right not to make any decisions at the moment, it is impossible just after something so devastating.

If you do want to know any more about immunes in future, I am happy to help as I have learned a little bit.

But for now please take care of yourself and do whatever helps you get through. Thinking of you and DH. Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- I am so so sorry hunny. Words escape me, I'm just so sorry    

Hi Pops, Almond & Laura xx


----------



## popsi

Anne hiya honey ... hows the bush


----------



## popsi

hiya almond xx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey im so sorry sweetheart i was praying for a miracle for you


----------



## Little Me

Appointment got cancelled hun....so Bushy the Bush Lady Garden is still bushy     


You've made me smile  
A sad couple of days here and on Lister thread too for one of the Lister girls


----------



## purple72

Oh Tracey hunny my heart aches for you and DH

  

Hi all,

I know Anne it's so sad x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- Listen to this for me being sad.....
I'm sitting here watching the Peter Andre thing that was on the other night...     my eyes out!!!!! I feel so sorry for him.
I need to get out more    

xx


----------



## purple72




----------



## fluffy jumper

I have a confession to make - I love Peter Andre


----------



## Pixie75

Tracey - I'm so very sorry hon, we've all been praying for a miracle.   Take it easy and cry/eat chocolate/get foot massage (am I obsessed ? no!)  or do whatever makes you feel good. If it's going to make you happy I can even put you in touch with Peter Andre!  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Tracey - I'm so sorry lovely. I was so hoping for a miracle for you. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey thats ok hunny we wont hold it against you   must admit i prefer him to jordan.  

Pixie perhaps you could get him to come to our xmas party? Baggies me first


----------



## Overthemoon

Tracey, I am so gutted. Words cannot take the pain away for you but I hope that in time you will draw some strength from this sad experience and will try again. We're with you every step. You only need to take pigeon steps right now, little and gentle ones.


----------



## laurab

Peter Andre??! Come on girls.... thats just wrong!

i have an interview tom for a photography course... so tired but have to write an piece about a photo I've taken.  And I keep getting distracted by FF!


----------



## Ourturn

Hollie - sorry about your follies     I do agree with Pix though. I am always on 450 of Menapur.

Tracey - I am so very sorry     

Peter Andre?  hmmmmmmmm  

Anne - you can always braid it, tie in ribbons?    

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just to be clear, I don't fancy Peter Andre, I just think he is a really sweet and genuine man.

When we all move to your house LW can I bring Max.  Although I promise to share him I'm not sure any of you would want him at the moment.  He has started to say things like 'you are a poo head' every five minutes.  He is obsessed with the words Poo and Fart.  Typical boy!

Malini.  I am really looking forward to meeting up next week.  Is anyone else coming?

Its funny, I almost feel like I was never pregnant now.  Maybe that will change when I start bleeding.  I just hope it doesn't go on as long as it did last time.

AnnaofC.  Having a chem pg is no different to any other kind of MC.  Just finding out you are pg is so emotional when you have suffered from IF.  None of my MCs have ever actually been a baby, they have all been empty sacs so I don't have more than some cells and a dream of what might have been to grieve over.  In some ways it helps to know I didn't actually lose someone who actually lived but it is still hard. I hope some councelling helps.  I might even try some myself this time.


----------



## purple72

No Laura hunny, I'm with you

Peter Andre, now ladies ladies please!

Not my cup o tea I have to say!

Tracey hunny  

Just found some green and blacks choc hazlenut spread, mmmm can kid myself my chocolate indulgent hugs are good for me cos they are organic!

Love to all the wonderful PR ladies

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura.  Forgot to say.  Good luck with the photography course. 
A friend of mine now makes a living from black and white photography of children.


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey    so so sorry hun, big hugs from me x


----------



## AoC

Tracey, sweetheart, you are a true class act.  I'm in awe you took a moment to speak comforting words to me in the midst of what you're having to deal with.  Thank you.     I'm so sorry there was no miracle for you today, but I'm glad you got a doc who knew what he was talking about, was sympathetic and informative.  Gold dust.       

And thanks everyone.  Still bonkers, still crying off and on, but these things come and go for apparently no reason, don't they?  We WILL all rise above.

If only on wings of chocolate....  

OMG    15k!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!  My first HOUSE only cost twice that!!!  

I'm in a quandary:  if I'm coming I need to book cheap train tickets soon (I think the good deals go on the system tomorrow, and they sell out pretty quickly) but I'm not entirely sure when my 5th Oct treatment cycle would be winding up.  Need to check with clinic, then add a couple of weeks for my slow-a** ovaries.  But I'll do that in the next few days, anyway.  

Right.  Time to take my wobbly legs to bed.  Migth bring the rest of me along, too...


----------



## laurab

Thanks hon.

I'm just eating some red lindt choc balls... I love them! But I have a hole in my tooth so hurts!

Lets all go find some choc and eat it... like a giant chocolately group hug??


----------



## Overthemoon

Tracey, please bring Max, we all need to learn how to cope like you.

Laura, great plan, I have Bailey's filled chocolate with a glass of wine, yummy. And lots of luck tomorrow, if you take your peas in a pod picture they'll recruit you immediately  

x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Evening all  

Tracey - lovely lady. I am so sorry that we didnt have the twist of fate that we had all prayed for. I so wish it had been better news. Cuddle up, enjoy the snickers brekkies and know that we are all here thinking about you so much and sending you huge amounts of love and cuddles. As you know now is not the time to make decisions you just need to cry a little and comfort yourself at the moment. You amaze me, you are basically amazing!! Oh and I love Peter Andre too!! Not in a fancying kinda way, just feel so so sorry for the silly sod!!      

Can't wait for the christmas party     

Almond hon - would you mind talking me through the immunes?? I have had an initial consult with Dr G but am feeling a bit out of my depth. Hope you are okay darling   

big cuddles to allxxxx


----------



## Nicki W

Tracey   sorry it wasn't good news. Take care of yourself
NW xxx


----------



## Little Me

Laura- Ah, good luck love  

Alls- Hi lovely  

Defo don't fancy PA - like Tracey, I just think he's really genuine, kind and a lovely dad  
But Pix, bring him along to our Do...he'll have a great time with us lot  

AnnaSB- never mind plaiting em, I'm gonna have em straightened......jees, they'd be down to m'knees     

Seriously girls, they ain't so long really  

Ladies- A pussy cat related question 
Charlie is 20 weeks now and I think he's getting a bit bored out of his tiny mind with Kitten food as he's not really eating them....he's had some big boy chunks earlier  and he loves them.
Can I give him proper big cat food?
The vet said said her cat had them from 16 weeks ..

Not sure, what do you think Cat Ladies? 

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- he should be fine with grown up food, you can get the dried stuff in ages can't you  and if you use wet then start him off with small amounts to make you he digests it ok x


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Beachy- He's such a tear away now!! x


----------



## beachgirl

You'll have to post some pics Anne x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Just a quick hello tonight

Tracey, am so sorry the miracle didn't happen for you this time.  Sending you lots of hugs but I feel sure that you will be a mum again, hope you don't mind me saying that now x

Heapey, glad you had a good break, I spent Sun with my bf and her whinging son - made me think the same as you actually    Sorry bout in-laws, a lucky enough to have in-laws and parents that don't ask too many questions...

Laura, photography course sounds great, you will love it!

AnneG, I think if the little mogs are hungry enough they'll eat anything!  Seriously, he should be fine now 

Hi AnnaC, sorry you are feeling miserable -   and some virtual chocolate for you.  When you said you went away to get peace and quiet to write, I thought you were an author, didn't realise you were a student (snap!).   Was inspired enough to go back to a few old stories of mine actually in reality, always had pretentions to be a writer but too lazy!  

Hi Ally!  LittleJenny, how are you today?  Purps, sobroody, slycett,LW, Pixie, beachgirl xx


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie to wish Laura lot's of luck for tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## Pixie75

Anne G said:


> AnnaSB- never mind plaiting em, I'm gonna have em straightened......jees, they'd be down to m'knees


    Kate are you sure about sharing a room with Anne? 

Tracey: Come on don't be shy we all know you love Peter Andre!! 

Coco: How's 2ww going, hope it's not driving you crazy. 

Am I missing anyone of our Xmas list? Please let me know if I am.

LJ: Are you coming hon? You live in London, no? If you have no plans then I'd love it if you join us too. 

LW: How about you dude?

Pix xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Pix- I'd love to come but it depends on train availability and fares...x


----------



## shortie66

Hey i never said i fancied him girls, i just want a few signed cheques off him for a couple o cycles of ivf for us all   

Pix yes hun i'll be ok i'll just have to make sure the fire exits clear just in case we get a bush fire.  

Laura good luck 2moz sweetheart    

Nite everyone    im pooped and gotta try finish painting tomoz


----------



## Pixie75

Please do Beachy! I'll pop you on the list and once you know about trains you can let us know whether you can make it or not.  I promise I'll find a cheaper place!!   xxx

Kate:      Night night hon. x


----------



## lucky_mum

Tracey - so, so sorry sweetheart -   

Pix, I would absolutely love to come, but not sure how I will feel leaving Vivvy for that long by then (will have to work out expressing milk/leaving her with Mum/Paul etc) - could you pencil me in and can I play it by ear? 

Lots of love to everybody else, can't stop as have to drive up to Addenbrookes tomorrow to see DH's eye doc, and up very early, need bed!


----------



## AoC

CocoRuby, I *am* an author.    Two thriller/romances published in the US, working on a third book for my US publisher, and another to send to a UK agent.  I'm also finishing up an MA (actually, I downgraded it to a postgrad diploma because I couldn't do everything with tx going on) and I work full-time.

Yes, I do tear my hair out trying to find time...    Anyway, how you doing, PUPO princess  Very cool that you have stories to go back to look through!  Sometimes the writing for publication thing doesn't happen till we want it more than anything else - everything in its season.  

Another bad night.  And I dreamed I was pregnant, real enough it was a crashing disappointment when I woke up and realised it was just a dream.  I feel calmer today, though - I'm wrangled a day at home, so I don't have to struggle to appear professional!  

Always a difficulty!  

This is so cool, all the people who will be/could be coming to the Christmas 'do'.    I vote for name badges!  We can just have a sheet of labels and stick 'em on...

Anne's Lady Garden may need a seperate label...


----------



## shortie66

Lordy anna ur up early this morning         for dream hunny, its lovely in the dream but bl00dy horrible when u wake up to reality    

Me?  Im just sat here in dressing gown with a lovely cup of decaff    Cant wake up without a coffee in the morning.  Trying to summon up the energy to get in the shower but stuggling  

I think we should have name badges do would be so funny with 2 names on each one    

More painting for me again today, dado rail and stair spindles im afraid, if i ever move house after this im getting the s0dding decorators in


----------



## hollie2

hi 

thanks for replying.  

pixie - i am 32.  what can i do to improve egg quality

will go back tomorrow.  dont know why as i assume since only 2 follicles they wont do ivf as they wanted 3 follicles.

if they suggest iui think we will decline.  already had 4 iuis.

i feel as if i need to draw a line.  cant cope with much more (the ups and downs).  bn a rough 3yrs with, missed miscarriage, ttc and a death in family (my dad) were very close



J
x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all,

Checking in on Tracey- How's today so far love? 

Hey- AnnaSausage- Are you saying my vadge needs it's own badge?          

Sorry girls, I  know that was crude but I couldn't help it    

Everyone ok ?
xxxxx

Soooooooooooooo nervous today, Jason has an exam and he's desperately stressed, has had no sleep, hasn't revised enough really (supposed to revise for 3 hours every night for 6 weeks prior   - not always possible) and I am     he passes. But, it's such a hard and mega high pass rate that not many people do first time.
"Come on my lovely hubby, you can do it"


----------



## shortie66

anne morning hunny send all these to jay for today


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Tracey    

Anne, come on Jas, you can do it   

Lainey, can we find you a baby friendly antihistamine so you can live in the pink sanctuary with the fur babies of all sorts?  

Driver and AnnaSB, I am so pleased with the butternut squash  recipes, thank you   Anna, how on earth do you have time to do all the veggies? Mine have grown out of control because I only visit them when I'm looking for food.   Driver, have you tested?  

Kate, shall I send my multitask boys down to help you after they've finished plastering next week? If they give you any back chat, just poke them in the eye in the Kate-stylee! 

Ooh Anna sausage, can I join your authors club? I've contributed to a book earlier this year and it's being published in November in the States. It's not quite in your league of thriller or romance but makes great bedtime reading for those who can't sleep, it's bound to send you of to z-land - it's a book of physics in medicine    zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Anne, I just bought an epilator and did under my arms and it's amazing. (And painful). No shaving everyday with a blunt razor, yay.

Pixie nohut, I started the pill last Saturday and will be taking it for 23 days then will fly to Istanbul on 10th Sept so will hopefully start stims on 10th. I'm not really up for a Christmas party, sorry. I haven't had a Christmas since DH died, he was very religious and so I find it quite painful still. I also have exams in the first week of Dec so will have my head in the books then panicking I'm sure.

Hollie, if you want to go to EC with two follies then you should ask them. Some clinics recommend you have a minimum of 3 but will still go ahead with less if you want to. Lots of us have gone to EC with less than 3 and there have been some success stories so don't give up. You're still so young.  

Laura, thinking of you today at your interview  

Morning everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Thanks LW & kate xx


----------



## purple72

Anne Sweetie thinking of you and Jase! He will be fine sweetie!

Tracey thinking of you sweetie x


----------



## AoC

Anne G said:


> Hey- AnnaSausage- Are you saying my vadge needs it's own badge?


I'm just sayin' is all..... ggg ggg Wishing your Jase every luck! 

Yeah, I was up early... couldn't sleep. But I went back to bed and just woke up again... 

Hollie, love, I know whereof you speak. We lost my active, mountain climbing Dad in July 2007 after he was diagnosed with cancer in Nov 2006. He was 70, but fitter than most 50 year olds. That, and IF, and tx, just seem like too much, sometimes. Then I remember how indomitable he was, and what a hero and an adventurer. I'm his daughter. I can do this.

I dreamed he kissed me on the cheek on Tues night. Felt his moustache and everything...  Maybe he did.

    To you.

And some for    Tracey   , too. Hope today is a day that has support and comfort in it.

Oh that's so cool, LW!!! It's a great feeling to have your name on (or in!) a book. I'm so sorry Christmas is difficult for you.  Have you thought about doing something totally different at that time, and making your own Christmas traditions?

Right. I've got a house to clean, and e-mails to check.

Let's have a GOOD day, PRs!


----------



## hollie2

Anne g

sorry to hear about your dad.  im sure he is watching over you and it was him who kissed you on the cheek

It was cancer my dad had as well.  was fit and well xmas 2005, had really sore back and could hardly walk by middle of jan.  14th feb he died age 56. 

how do you add signatures,  etc

x


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Just a quick one before I go into a meeting with a stupid client - 

LW: Sorry honey  I really shouldn't have asked! Hope our plans/posts re Xmas are not upsetting you.  

AnnaofC: Hate those dreams!   

Hollie:   Sorry to hear about your loss and I know how hard it is to wait but I've only suggested waiting as you said you weren't sure about DE yet. I'd recommend you not to turn down IUI if that's your only option as with us PR's, due to egg condition, IUI can be a better procedure than IVF.

Here are a few ideas re how to improve your egg quality -

This is a great website- http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

Nix had posted these links recently -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180983.msg2877708#msg2877708

and another:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

stuff on complementary therapy here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Also most of us use DHEA (micronized) for the egg quality & quantity but you need to get your Androgen profile looked at before taking this supplement. It is supposed to improve egg number in poor responders but, if it pushes up your testosterone level that can then adversely affect the quality.

Here is the latest post on DHEA update;

DHEA utilization around the world is rapidly increasing. Our colleague Ed Ryan in Toronto, Canada, who generally is treating a somewhat younger patient population than we here at CHR, just submitted a number of abstracts to ASRM and the Canadian Fertility Society, in which he reports outstanding pregnancy rates after DHEA supplementation, both in association with IUIs and with IVF.
Greek colleagues, who were the first to report pregnancy success in a small series of women with outright premature ovarian failure (POF), in a recent letter in Fertility and Sterility reported on continuous success in these patients (Mammas and Mammas, Fertil Steril doi:10.1016/j.fertnstert. 2008.12.10.
In our own ongoing DHEA research, we are making progress in slowly understanding who will most benefit from DHEA supplementation. In a study recently completed, and submitted for publication, we now were able to confirm once again that DHEA works well with premature ovarian aging (POA) under age 38 and with physiological ovarian aging above age 38 years. Keeping everything else the same, the beneficial effect appears, however, particularly large with POA and this is further explained by the observation that pregnancy success apparently directly correlates with the ability of DHEA to objectively improve ovarian reserve (OR).
We have recently repeatedly noted in these pages that OR is now increasingly evaluated via anti-Müllerian hormone (AMH) rather than follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). Utilizing AMH, we now were able to demonstrate that an increase in AMH levels following DHEA supplementation, suggesting objective improvement in OR, was statistically highly predictive of pregnancy success. Inversely, if AMH did not improve, pregnancy was much less likely.
Improvements in OR, of course, are much more likely in younger women with POA than in older women with physiological DOR. Therefore, the higher pregnancy success with POA should not surprise.
These data are the first step in predicting who will and will not benefit from DHEA supplementation. Much work remains still to be done, but we are convinced that in the not too distant future we will be able to be more selective whom to recommend DHEA to or not.

Hello to everyone else, will be back later!   

Pix xx

/links


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - I'm sure Jase will do well!

LW - dh spent a fortune putting raised beds in at to the top off our garden...feel I have to make the time..that said everything is in constant need of weeking..I don't do up as often as I should. Its very theraputic and rewarding seeing everything grow from seed. I'm stlll learning though....blinking cabbage whites ate all my curly cale!   Will use netting next time. Luckily that section has a gate...otherwise my lab would have dug everything up. 

Morning everyone!

Anna x


----------



## almond

Morning ladies just wanted to say hello. I have been feeling a bit low and reading but not posting (apart from to Tracey  ) and now cant remember what I had to say by way of personals.

Ally - of course am happy to talk you through the immune stuff. I will send you a pm and happy to chat more about it as well by pm or phone. Wondering if I should post something on the thread as well in case anyone else is interested? 

Hollie - welcome to the thread and you have had lots of good advice already. I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. I totally understand needing to draw a line, I feel in a similar position. Do give yourself time if you can  

Lw / Annaof C  

Morning Pixie / Purps / Anne / Kate / Anna 

Just did a big post re my follow up with clinic and also phone consult with Dr Sher and then couldn't face posting it. Suffice it to say am more confused than ever

xxx


----------



## hollie2

thanks pixie

appreciate it

x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Morning all

AnneG - best of luck to Jason today 

Anna of C - wow, am impressed, how do you fit it all in, I thought I had a busy life but I feel lazy now!  What work do you do (if you tell me you are a nuclear physicist like LW, I'll have to give up and go back to bed!)  And you dream was lovely but sad too x  What a wonderful inspriation he sounds for you.

Hi Almond, glad to hear from you again, hope you are taking care of yourself  

Driver, hi, any tests yet??

Slycett, am very envious of you in your dressing gown having coffee - make one for me?

Pixie, you are obviously a DHEA guru, am thinking about it if I need it so will come to you for info, if that's ok 

LW and Hollie, sory about your dad's...makes me feel so sad 

Hi everyone

Am having a seriously wobbly day today.  I had some sort of af type pains yesterday, very briefly and on and off.  But today is day 3 post et and I don't feel anything (apart from sore (.)(.) which is the cyclogest).  Feeling pretty down and nothing has happened one way or the other yet.  Is it normal to feel no symptoms?  I don't have implantation spotting, cramps or that pulling feeling that I have been reading about?...

Sorry for whingeing


----------



## Overthemoon

Hey Pixie, you guys deserve to have an excellent party. And tell your client to hurry up, you're busy! I spent the last two Christmases on my own working and tried not to think about it or have the radio or television on. I opened my presents in April. I'm quite happy pottering on my own. I got more upset from the letters and texts my Mum sent me telling me how I was ruining Christmas for everyone else because I didn't want to join in. I'm sure I'll get that again this year but for now she's content berating me for not getting excited about my sister's new baby born on my Birthday and having a go at me for being upset that DP was not invited by name to my sister's wedding, just me + guest. I can do no right there so I just try to blank it out. I tried to tell Dad on the phone last night that I had found a 'Cypriotic' egg donor and he kept giggling that it sounded like a psychotic egg donor. We can't discuss much as Step Mum is always in the background and he doesn't want her to know anything about my situation.

Anna, I tried to put fencing and a gate to the veggie garden to keep the rabbits out and Bella from digging it up, she loves digging. Sadly the rabbits still get in every night and have eaten all the carrots and lettuce. It is very rewarding watching it grow from seed though and I have to say, the taste and texture or fresh homegrown produce is just gorgeous. We have an enormous number of ripe plums and I just don't know what to do with them. I'm not a jam lover and I haven't got time to cook much at the moment. Any ideas?

Almond sweetheart, please do share it with us when you are ready. We're all here for you.   Please don't give up, you have lots of eggs still, you'll get there   

Coco, I lost my husband, not my Dad, I think it's Anna Sausage you meant. It's early days for you so try not to symptom spot, I hope they're snuggling in tightly    

LW x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hollie.  I am sorry to hear about losing your Dad.  I can't imagine how I would cope if I lost mine.
You too Anna, although I hope I have said that before.

Almond. The whole immunes thing is so bloody confusing - and inconclusive isn't it.    I would love to chat about it sometime soon.

Jason    

I am not too bad today.  One minute fine, the next hard to hold back tears which I have to do at work.  Someways it is good to be busy at work but in other ways it means I have to hold everything in which is probably not good.  Through some work HSA membership we are entitled to 6 free councelling sessions.  I think I might take them up to at least help me either come to terms with the fact that we won't have another child, or make the decision to try again.  I don't know how good they will be.
CRM do have a councellor but I would rather not have the stress of trying to fit appointments in during the day around work meetings.

The fact that I won't be getting out of work by going on mat leave in 8 months is as hard to bear as not having a baby at the end of it.

Coco.  Plenty of people have no symptoms at all during the 2ww.  I have never had a single symptom of pregnancy, not even with my two successful ones.  I didn't feel a single thing until about 20 weeks.

LW.  I can't believe how unsympathetic your mum is


----------



## Coco Ruby

thanks ladies

LW, so sorry that I made that mistake - I did know it was your DH....


----------



## Little Me

Jason failed


----------



## Overthemoon

What happened? Oh Anne, I'm sorry for you both. Can he re-sit, perhaps he just needs a little bit more time? Your holiday can't come soon enough


----------



## purple72

Oh Anne hunny so sorry for you and Jase, but he can re sit it, just both of you take a deep breath and focus on your holiday! that's what you both need now!

Hugs to you both

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks x
just feel fed up - he was struggling to revise every night for 3 hours (recommend times by Cisco) and I thought we could at least move on to the next thing which is writing his reference for his Tribunal settlement  (yes, he has to do it himself cos those toss ers won't do it!) 
Still, onwards for his next try eh


----------



## Züri

Oh Anne i'm sorry - can he retake?

big     to you all x


----------



## Little Me

yep, he will retake it - just want something nice to happen for him hun 
sorry to moan on   xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh poor Jason.  Does he know how far off he was?  You did say that not many pass first time so he shouldn't feel bad.  give him a   from us.


----------



## Little Me

pass rate was 85% - he was 72% Tracey
Thanks hun, that's very kind of you
x


----------



## Jumanji

Lots to catch up on!

Tracey - It must be frustrating when they don't know what happened.  It could even have been DH's sperm - love the way they blame the egg immediately by pointing out that even 26 year olds have miscarriages!!!  I can understand that you feel reluctant to try again just now but the docs are right that you can get clearly pg so it seems wrong to give up.  I know this may just make things more confusing cos if you do have immune issues do you want another go with your own eggs?  I would have immunes investigated further and take some time to grieve.  I know you are a strong lady but you still deserve time to mourn this.   

Anne - really sorry about Jason; however, he nearly made it and you did say the first time pass rate was very low so this is nothing to be ashamed of.  He can just resit it next time can't he?  I am sorry though - it is always crushing especially when he has made so much effort.  My driving ability isn't the best and I didn't expect to pass my driving test first time although I really tried - still felt gutted when I failed!  With cats, Posy's kittens got fed up with being given kitten food and calmly stole bits of adult cat food from their mummy and "uncle" (from recent photos I fear that relationship is closer but we won't go there   !!) from 6 weeks to when they left us at 8 weeks.  I suspect they were put back on kitten food only when they went to their new homes but it certainly didn't seem to do them any harm!  Our vet also told us that Posy shouldn't be on kitten food while she herself was pregnant and that it was easily ok to switch both cats by point.  They were about 7 months then but her implication was definitely that if it had been earlier it would have been fine.  If your vet's cat went onto adult food from 16 weeks I would go for it!  Or maybe mix the two if you are nervous.      

Anna of C - I agree with Tracey's words on pregnancy loss.  I actually hate the term "chemical pregnancy" as it makes it sound as though you were not really pregnant and had nothing to really lose.  The loss may have been early but it is still a loss.  

Sobroody Anna - I am really glad you sent that email; it was perfectly pleasant and polite but I hope it has really got her thinking that maybe constant baby talk isn't the way to keep friends and can be downright hurtful. 

Heapy - I am so sorry you have to go through this visit; it must be very hard.   Sorry your SIL has been whinging throughout pregnancy.  I know there is discomfort but why can some people not appreciate how lucky they are? 

Hollie - I am really sorry to hear about your cycle - have they definitely cancelled or could you ask to keep going?  I do have several thoughts though.  First off, the DE speech is wayyyy premature!  You are only 32 and hence your eggs will be excellent quality, even if you possibly don't have as many as your average 32 year old!  It only takes one good egg.  Some doctors are very quick to offer DE cos it is an easy solution which keeps their stats looking good.  But that is a long way from it being your only option.  Maybe think about it in another 10 years - you would still be fine to do DE then if that is what you wanted.  For now though, unless you actively want to go that route I would forget it.  My second thought is that your dose was nothing approaching the highest.  Someone over 35 would probably start on a dose of 300 automatically - it is hardly a "poor responder" protocol.  I really don't think you have been given the best advice on possibly adjusting your dose on your next cycle.  We have seen a lot of ladies come here after cancelled cycles on an average dose and then go on to respond normally when they get the dose right.  I think this is worth pursuing.  With egg quality there is a lot you can do - diet, DHEA etc. can all really help!  I am sorry you have had such a rough year.  Maybe another idea would be to take 6 months off from treatment and get your body and mind in peak condition to move forward.  Finally, I would say don't forget to keep trying naturally - we have had lost of success her with low AMH results and you just need that one good egg.      

Beachy - I hope they can do something about the fibroid.  

Kara - many congratulations! a lot of the girls here know what it is like to go through a cancelled cycle and it is always wonderful to hear of someone getting a BFP in the end!  

Laura - exciting about the photography course; DP loves taking pics!  good luck to you!

CocoRuby - hello PUPO lady!  I have to say I think you are a tad early for the symptom spotting but don't let that stop you!  It doesn't stop anyone else!  I have to point out that my sister Kate had absolutely nothing except a few AF type cramps towards the end of the 2ww. Nothing else!   

Purple - how are you doing sweetness?  I love the sound of the choccy drink. I'm a bit of a nutella fan me! 

LW - I am so sorry to hear that Christmas is still painful for you.  That must be very tough.   I have to say I don't think your mum should have been so hard on you.  It is up to you how you spend Christmas and if you are happy pottering around by yourself then it is a happy day for you.  I love plums btw so your crop sounds heavenly to me! 

Almond - I am sorry to hear that you have been feeling a bit low.  Sorry also that your consultations have proved confusing.  I do hope you are ok.  just give yourself time to process things.   

Malini - how are you?   I have to confess I haven't read Mr Pine's Purple House. I'd love a pink house too but DP won't hear of it!

Kate - very well done on the 5lb weight loss; that is a very good start.  

Pixie - have PM'd you.

Driver - have you tested  

Lainey - good to see you and glad all is well with you and the girls!

JoM - hello there!  We are off to Portscatho in South Cornwall. DP went there every year as a child.  I went every year to Constantine Bay near Padstow on the north coast so maybe we can do that another time.  I gather Padstow itself has changed a lot though.  The little house where my Auntie Chris and Uncle George (not actual relations just a courtesy aunt and uncle of my mum so seemed utterly ancient to me) lived is now apparenly Rick Stein's tea rooms or something!  

Mag - hi 

Steph - hope Vivvy is still doing well!

Swinny - still got everything crossed for you and focussing on 28th!

Jennig - good to see you - another natural miracle reminder!   

SharonLondon - I don’t see why stimming for a bit longer is a problem and yes plenty of people have got pg from just one egg! Hang in there!  I don't know much about protocols for the future but I am hoping you won't need the information.  You must be PUPO by now! 

Ally - hello sweet lady!  

Nicks and Miranda - nice to see you both!  

Nix - hope to see you soon!

love to everyone I have missed!

DP has been working very hard recently. I can't wait until he has a break - we are off to Cornwall on Saturday morning.

Also - am I being totally unreasonable here?  DP's friend is staying with is at the moment while he finds somewhere else to live.  He said he would look after the cats while we were away which is great so I cancelled our cat lady who was going to come in.  However, he recently split up with his girlfriend and is "getting over it" in a typical male way and there have been a couple of nights where he has gone out straight from work and hasn't come home but just gone to work the next day from Ms Random's place.  I have pointed out to DP that this would mean the cats got fed in the morning and would not be fed again until the evening of the next day.  I know they wouldn't starve but that is not what I call proper care.  I have asked DP to remind his friend that the cats do need morning and evening care so he actually has to come home in the evening.  If he wants to bring Ms. Random back to our place then fine but care for my kitties please!  Am I being unreasonable in thinking that he needs a reminder?  I am confident he would not intentionally hurt the cats but am worried that he may just say to himself "they'll be ok" and they may be but they are my furbabies and if he has agreed to care for them then I have standards!!!


----------



## Little Me

LJ- Hi  , thanks .
And no, defo not being unreasonable hun. He needs a gentle reminder


----------



## fluffy jumper

You are not being unreasonable at all LJ.  As he is a man he probably needs at least three reminders before you go and a couple of text messages while you are away  

I def woudn't try again with my own eggs.  I was so lucky to get to ET on the last two times I think it would be tempting fate to go again.

re chem pgs, miscarriages etc.  There are so many terms, blighted ovum is another,  when I went for my recurrant miscarriage tests at the local hospital a few months ago they didn't even recognise my last MC as a MC.  As it was soon after IVF they just called it failed IVF and said I had actually only had 2 MC's as per their definition for whether they investigate or not.

Anne.  72% sounds very high to me.  I only ever got in the 60%'s when I took my exams at school.  Good luck for next time.

I am sitting at someone else's desk at work at the moment to get peace and quiet as I am so busy and their desk faces a wall - hence my being on FF more often in the day!


----------



## Swinny

Tracey    I am so sorry that our miracle wasn’t forthcoming, I so hoped that it was going to be another mix up like Lainey’s. I really wish there was something that we could do to make it better for you. Take some time before you make any decisions. Lots of choccie for you my lovely   xxxx

Coco Ruby – Hello chick. I keep having wobbly days too my lovely, no symptoms at all as yet!! Period type pains can be a good sign as early pregnancy signs are similar to AF as the uterus starts to expand to accept the pregnancy and that is exactly what happenes with your AF as the uterus expands to release the lining. Sounds good to me hun. Chin up and hang in there!!!

Anne   Oh honey, poor Jase. Hope he can re-sit.
Did you get your lady garden appointment re-booked?
Just had a lovely email from Cat. Speak to you later my lovely xxxx

Almond – Hello sweetie, hope you are ok

Beachy - Theatre was not all that last night, but it was a freebie. Hope you are ok my love  

Hollie, Kate, LJ, Pix, Ally, Anna, Zuri, Malini and Purps  

Sorry if I've missed anyone I am doing a quick post from work

Have a good day ladies

Love
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- I get the shivers just thinking about exams   
x

Sarah- Thanks hun, yep, I had a mail from cat too  
How you feeling?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya lovey

So far so good. I am just counting down the days until the scan next Friday  
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sarah


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Tracey - I just wanted to say how much I admire you. How you have picked yourself up so well from this and have started considering the next step shows what a truly courageous (sp?) woman you are. I'm not assuming for one minute that you are fine, as this kind of hurt takes a long time to heal. But you are at least functioning - which is real achievement. At this point I would still be howling face down on my bed, probably rather drunk on Pinot Grigio. 

Anne - so sorry about Jason's exam, but he did bloomin well to get 72%! What a ridiculously high pass rate.

LJ - I would DEFINITELY issue a stern reminder regarding the cats. Actually, I would tell him i was re-instating the cat-sitter because you are worried they won't be looked after properly, and then see what his reaction is.

Hi everyone else   As I mentioned yesterday, I'm on a strict healthy eating, lots of exercise and no alcohol plan, just for the next 3 weeks until my holiday. I've just had a ham bagel for lunch BUT I REALLY WANT SOME CHOCOLATE!

jo xxx


----------



## hollie2

hi littlejenny

many thanks for your reply.  they havent definetely cancelled but its looking that way tomorrow.  i think after tomorrow we will stop any form of treatment for a few months.  need a few months off and as u say we will keep trying naturally.

thanks

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo-  , thanks x


----------



## fishface

Hi Everyone - i'm still around  

Hope everyone is ok, sorry i've lapsed on FF, slightly harder to keep intouch when you aren't physically doing any t/x at the moment  

Just flicked through a few pages  

Tracey - so sorry to hear the news hun   

Sarah - OMG, that's great news, well done sweetheart  

Anne - poor old Jase  

LJ - not happy about your cat-sitter either - he needs to know the rules  


Did someone mention an xmas party - please fill me in  


Not too much from me to hear about, lots of drinking and dieting still going on, lost 18.5 pound now and i'm the lightest i've been in about 15 years!!! Went horse racing at the weekend, another messy day, was such fun though as we were DH-less, as they were all on a stag weekend in blackpool, it was also ladies day so we all dressed up too   Simply Red were on afterwards, very impressed, not a fan of Mick, but he can sing live  

We are doing a float in our village carnival next weekend, so lots of time spent drawing and making at the mo, we are doing 'I do like to be beside the seaside' DH and I are oldtime bathers, managed to persuade him to wear the female outfit though, its too big for me, there will be pics on ******** afterwards  

Thinking of you all, apologies again for deserting


----------



## Swinny

Jo - thanks for your lovely post the other day my love, I really appreciated it xxxxx

Hollie - Good luck for tomorrow  

Tracey - You are a super star and an inspiration to us all     

LJ - I would actaully call the cat lady back in matey, as you say they are your fur babies and you won't relax if you are worrying about them  

Fishface - Hello honey. Thank you   Ooohhh Simply Red, I love them. I went to see them a few months back with my mum. They remind me of my mis-spent youth. Well done on the   that's a fab weight loss. Bet you feel great. It's nice to hear from you xxxxx

Kate - I meant to say too well done on your weight loss at Fat Club (that's exactly what I call it too)


----------



## Little Me

Hello Fishy   - glad you're ok. Well done on all that weight loss- what have you been doing?
I need to shift a few lbs pre hols. 
xxx


----------



## Jumanji

oooh Fishy - lovely to see you!!

I am SO GLAD you ladies agree that I have a right to be concerned about the cats!  They are very important to me and I want them to have a decent standard of care which does not mean starving for 36 hours.  They don't hunt so they would genuinely go hungry.  I think I will prepare a typed sheet of what need to be done and ask DP to have a word too.  If it seems like there is going to be any problem then I am getting the cat lady back.


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - Bummer. Cisco qualifications will make him very marketable so he must re-sit. I have heard they are hard, but worth getting. Re cat food. Have you tried changing over to a different brand? My cat went off whiskas and has been a felix girl ever since...she doesn't like gravy either, has to be jelly! I also feed her iamms biscuits. 

LJ - hmmm maybe the cat lady will be a better bet? 

LW - I love plum jam, make mine with just 25% sugar and  cinamon sticks so not as sweet as normal jam. Do you like plum chutney? I use a delia recipe. I make a plum torte by sophie grigson...yummy...will pm you the recipe over the weekend. You can make a nice plum sauce to go with pork or duck using brown sugar, star anise, 5 spice and cinamon sticks. Finally you could make a plum compote to go with ice cream. I have x3 plum trees..can you tell? Need to harvest the this weekend and have a huge jam/chutney making session.
Rabbits - what a nightmare! Very lucky that our raised beds are secure. Saying that have found a couple of cat phoos up there   Probably my own cat..can't be too cross as she has been catching mice there too.
Sorry about your Mum   Can't remember have you told her about your situation or not? Not naming your dp on the wedding invite was VERY rude! Must be hard with your sisters baby  

Fishface - well done on the weight loss! Xmas party is in London Friday 27th Nov. Pix is organising...do you want her to put you on the list? 

Jo - have a piece if you fancy it! 

Hi Tracey 

Hi Pix, Sarah, Purps, Anna, Hollie, Almond, Coco, Malini, Zuri, Driver, Beachy, Laura et all

Thank god its Thursday (don't work Friday's) hoorah! Looking foward to a lie in tomorrow. Only been back at work one week and I'm shattered. Have a cold, praying its doesn't develop into anything nasty.  

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi AnnaSB- yes, thank god it's nearly the weekend  
I gave Charlie soem of his kitten food with a few big boy chunks to con him this morning  
Hope the cold gets better x
yep- he's gonna resit as soon as he can- prob 3/4 weeks - pre hols


----------



## fishface

See - i'm hooked again already  

LJ - definately the cat lady hun - we had a live-in cat sitter while we were on hols and i left her two A4 sheets of instructions, she thinks i'm mad, but it does help   Twiggers is off to the vets tonight, 2nd time in a week, he has harvest mites, horrid creatures, they are driving him wild, he gets them every year, you can't pre-treat   Injection on monday hasn't helped, so he won't be happy with me later taking him back  

Kate - hun, glad to hear you're doing well at 'fat club', i call it that too   How are you coping with no *h**o**t*, didn't think i'd better say the word out loud  

Anne - i'm doing rosemary conley at the mo hun, its a really healthy diet and always makes me feel better, plus you get an exercise class to boot, very hot last night for that though  

Anna - thanks for info, i'll drop her a line for some more info, are many going?

Sarah - i did feel VERY old knowing all of the words


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good to see you fishy.  Well done on the weight loss.  So does that mean it really is diet AND exercise that works.  I was hoping that was myth and there was some magic way of losing weight by sitting around and eating chocolate cake  

LJ.  You reminded me of  a pet sitting story.  I hope it makes you laugh rather than worry you!  DH and I were asked to flat sit for a couple of nights and feed a friend's canary.  Another friend had been looking after it before we got there.  When we arrived, the bird was laying down in its cage (I thought it might be having a nap!) but DH pointed out that birds don't lay down to sleep.  
It was a hot bank holiday weekend in Augusts so we didn't know what to do with it.  So, DH wrapped it in a tesco carrier bag and put it in their freezer  
He made the logical thought that if it was a person you would store the body in a morgue so what was the difference.
As we weren't actually going to see these people between us leaving the flat and them returning from New York I couldn't reach her on the phone so I had to send her a text explaining what had happened. 

I love this desk I am sitting at, nobody can see me  

Anna.  I hope a day off tomorrow manages to shake off your cold.


----------



## fishface

Fraid so - i've forgotten what chocolate cake is


----------



## Pixie75

hey ladies,

I hate business meetings!   Why can't they see that I'm busy here!  

LW: I feel very protective over ladies on this thread and if it was in my power I’d make everything perfect for you and the other lovely ladies.  Reading your post really makes my heart ache. I can only think your mum is  trying to help you by suggesting, you should get involved in Xmas do’s but you clearly need more time to heal and she has to understand and respect that.When was the last time you sat down with her and had a good chat? She might not realise how strongly you feel about certain things. Not sure what planet your dad is on!     It sounds like he needs a good kick up the bum!    

LJ: Thanks for your PM; I will get back to you shortly. 

Tracey:  Special   

Coco: You make me     I’m no DHEA guru honest!  

Anne: Your poor hubby.   I can only echo what girls have said honey.  

Fish: lovely to “see” you here. You are on our list now too.   

Here is our new list; am I missing anyone?

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Swinny
Beach
Steph
Fish
Wazycat


xxxxxxxxPixxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Pix- ta for the list
Wazycat (think you know her) may come hun but she may be having TX so she will be a last minute addition hun

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

I've updated the list me lovely. xxxxx


----------



## laurab

Anne - Bum.   Hugs to you both

LJ - I think maybe a heavy hint would be good... gentle hints and men don't work!

Tracey- My friend froze her cat in the freezer as it died when they were moving and they wanted to take her with them! The move fell through and it was in the freezer for about a year! And when they did move they have to buy a plug in cool box for the car so it didn't melt in the move!    

Pix- Your doing a grand job well done!

Fishy! Welcome back... wow 18lb!! Thats a lot of weight to lose... we won't even be able to see you at the party you'll be so skinny!

I love chocolate cake...  

Well interview was short and sweet, he look at my photo I look and said 'hmmm interesting'?! What does that mean! Everyoe else turned up with big zoom lenses and tripods I turned up with my camera which I had dropped on the way out and smashed the lense with!   OPs.  But I got a place start 10th Sept. Yay! Mayb I can be the officail photographer for our party!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, you can be the official photographer if you use a soft focus lense and then photoshop all the pics to make us look thinner (except fish who will be thin enough already with all that weight loss)


----------



## Little Me

Laura- Well done you      
WTF- a frozen cat?     

tracey- I am sooooooooooooooooooooo excited about the party already. Only 98 more sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab

Anne - 98 more sleeps!! What are you like!  

Good idea Tracey.. I'll make us all tall and skinny with nice pert boobs?!


----------



## shortie66

Anne - im gonna wear my porn shoes to xmas party so god help me once i've had a drink, cant bloody walk in a straight line when im sober     Poo about jason hunny, he will pass next time im sure of it.     

Fishy yayyyyy welcome back sweetie, after getting weighed on tuesday i had a treat of *h*c*l*a*e so no need to worry on that one  

Laura well done on the job hun, better bring ur wide angle lens if u want a photo of me tho    

Hi pixie tracey sobroody annaofc lw lj almond mallini purps steph coco jomac hunyb hollie ally donkey driver swiny beachy and everyone.


----------



## Little Me

What are the porn shoes like Kate? dirty girl!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I like the sound of perky boobs laura.  I haven't had those since I was about 16


----------



## laurab

Me neither Tracey!

Girls I can not believe you are already thinking about what shoes to wear for a party that is not for another 98 days! I'll prob decide which of my 2 pairs of flat pumps I will wear just as I'm heading out the door!!


----------



## Pixie75

check out my new ticker girls!   Never had a ticker before, how exciting!!  

Laura- Well done you!! xxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Pixie75

sorry what was that Anne, I couldn't quite see that!!!


----------



## Little Me

I'm gonna get one too Pix, me and you can have a "Ticker off"


----------



## Ourturn

Pix  - I love your signature! 

Laura - how are you with photoshop?


----------



## Jumanji

Ooooh I LOVE the ticker Pix!!


----------



## Little Me

Pix- they say copying someone is a compliment.......so I've copied your ticker  
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne i'll take a photo of em in a bit and see if i can upload it.  If i cant i'll txt it ya mite be easier me and pooters dont go together very well   

Pix love the ticker


----------



## Pixie75

Hey girls,

Quick one for immunes guru Almond! 

Almond - I've found a place that will do below tests for the below prices. Could you please check if they are reasonable compare to Dr Gorgy hon please? If they are, then I'll give the details of these guys for those who need their immunes tested including me  .

NK assay:£150
APAs:  £60
FTA: £30 
anti-dsDNA antibodies: £30
factor II mutation-prothrombin:£100
factor V Leiden:  £100 (but suggest doing a screening test APCR for £30 first. if normal unlikely to have FV Leiden)
MTHFR: Still   this one! £100 


Pix xx


----------



## almond

Hi Pix love the ticker  
Maybe you should add it is the PR party or we might get the whole of FF coming  

That looks really cheap to me. Which lab do they send to? Dr S told me he does not like the lab where Gorgy / ARGC send their results and told me about one called RIA and wanted me to rerun my tests and send them there. I have no intention of doing that right now thank you. FFS! I want to bang all their heads together!  

The one I would be cautious about is the NK assay - need to check what it includes and how they do it. Might be worth asking the girls over on the immunology thread?

Also dont think that list includes everything but is prob a good start? Again might be worth asking over on immunology thread
xxx


----------



## laurab

Great ticker Pix!


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks Laura  

Almond this is what I've had from Dr Gorgy - 

NK cell assay with IVIg and intralipid and TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio: £650
Gene Mutation for Factor II, Factor V and MTHFR: £240
LAD ( blood sample from both partners): £200
DQa for both partners: £200 (£100 each)

Gosh, imagine after all this I find the problem is with DH!!   I'd make him drink all those herbs and give me a foot massage every night  

Fixed my ticker by the way - thanks for the warning not that I'd mind organising a party for the entire FF site!!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Hi Pix, answered immunes stuff in pm! I should have added that as well as checking whether NK assay will test for IVIG / intralipid effects (they test to see what effect those 2 treatments have on NKs) you should also check whether it includes TH1/TH2 cytokine ratios

Also the list you posted initially didnt include the DQ alpha and LAD test (3rd and 4th on your list from Dr Gorgy). That basically checks whether you have a genetic match with DH (we all have 2 "codes" one from each parent and this checks which two codes each of you have) - and your antibodies for dealing with it. I dont pretend to understand any of this properly, but if you have a match, the theory is that your body can treat an affected embryo as an altered form of self and kill it. The antibodies protect the embryo. I have an 0501 match with DP (the worst kind) but I still have sufficient antibody levels to deal with it, apparently
x


----------



## AoC

Ack, Anne, poor you and Jason!  I have every confidence he can do it next time.    

Aaaannnnddd..... all the rest has gone out of my mind.  A/F is here, so I'm drugged up to the eyeballs, but had a nice eve with a friend and her daughter, playing pictionary!  Hilarious. 

Off to have blood test at Gateshead tomorrow, so it's an early start for me, but it'll be great to tick that off and stop worrying about fitting it round work.  Then I think it's just waiting for the 5th Oct start date.

The plus side of the drugs is that I can't feel my backache, and I'm really, really relaxed, so I don't feel so sad anymore.  Cool.


----------



## purple72

Loving all the party talk!

Hugs to all and congrats to Laura!!

Sx


----------



## Malini

Hi guys,

Started to catch up but too much to read this late at night.

The 27th sounds great.  And seriously you lot I have the room for anyone who wants to stay.  There is a double bed with ensuite, a little room with two singles and a front room with a decent sofa and floor space.  I can also inflate another single bed.  AnnaofC (sorry you've had a tough few days and thanks for calling me wise, hilarious but I accept any niceness) and Driver you are earmarked as are you Kate and Anne - if you want to be. Please know you are WELCOME.  Save the £ for the 15K expensive night out.  

Tracey - you sweet woman.  I am so sorry there wasn't a miracle.  I can't wait to see you in person next Thursday - and yes, who else is coming?

Night, night all.  I should be asleep but I am wide awake wondering what I will do with the rest of my life.  

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Everyone ok?

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Good morning Anne


----------



## Malini

Morning Anne,

Am ok.  u ok?  I am sorry that Jason hit the brick wall with that nasty test.  Does he want us to write him a reference in the round?  Every PR can contribute a line and AnnaSB can approve (seeing as she has knowledge about these things). 

Morning Jo.

M xxx


----------



## almond

Morning Anne / Malini / Jo  

Hope you and Jason ok today Anne  

Pleased to report that I am off to get a full leg wax today. I can guarantee that the weather will deteriorate rapidly as soon as I do

x


----------



## Little Me

Morning Jo, Mal & Almond  

Thanks for the invite to sleep over Malini, are you sure? xx

Almond- We're ok thanks hunny, Jas rebooked again last night to resit and released his stress by cooking a curry and a banana cake  
Each to their own eh   
But no, we're fine really. Gonna go and get some holiday stuff tomorrow as we've not got the boys so we're gonna have a romantic A&J weekend  
Enjoy the wax
What date is your wedding?
xx


----------



## almond

Weekend sounds lovely Anne! 
Wedding is 7th Nov. I will be back from honeymoon in time for party


----------



## almond

Amme sorry just reread my post and hope you didnt think I was making light of what has happened to Jason by joking about banana cake   deleted it


----------



## Little Me

Don't be daft Almond  
Didn't think anthing of the sort ,don't worry


----------



## almond

I am v daft and hormonal at moment   but thank you


----------



## Malini

Anne, yes I am genuinely certain that I would like you to grace my home with your lovely presence.  We live in the Peak District mostly but have a flat in London bc D's HQ is located there, and I come down mid-week as I get lonely...so it is great when we get an opportunity to use all the rooms in the flat properly.  It is a silly spilt life that has gone on too long bc of IF!!!

The same goes for you Kate, Driver and AnnaofC and anyone else who wants to squeeze in!!  It'll be fun. 

We'll PM closer to the time with detail, but so you know it is a 10£ taxi ride from Euston or Kings Cross and/or a reasonable bus journey (big red taxi!) to me.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

morning ladies 

eating brekkie so typing one handed  

mallini thanx for the offer hunny, would love to if ur sure we wont be too much trouble (or too loud especially me   )  U were up late last nite sweetie, did u find any answers?     

morning anne sweetheart ooo banana cake i havent had cake for, well since sunday i think    scotts mom came for dinner and bought a peaches and fresh cream sandwich cake.  Know im on a diet but would have been rude to refuse  

Morning jo    thanx for the pm will have a look at them all over the weekend.  Think if we do go it would probably be next year anyway, but if a miracle happens next march/april think we'll be staying put for a little while longer. 

Morning almond darling a big      to you for those nasty hormones    

Went and signed on for the first time this morning    How depressing   but at least after being told duff info by the contact centre when i first rang them in june, looks like they are gonna have to back pay my job seekers allowance (yuk yuk yuk) which is about £480.00quid.     That'll be a real help for a while and help pay a few more bills of, my credit card bill is climbing slowly but surely     Got interview next thursday for internal sales person at a slab manufacturer, and seeing as i sold slabs and stuff in last job im quite hopeful, then again who knows


----------



## Little Me

Mal- Thats very kind of you  

Kate- £480.00    . Brilliant.
it is depressing signing on- I went with jason a while ago and it was not nice
xxx


----------



## Malini

Kate, a miracle happened this week and my evil, horrid, make fun of my IF neighbours moved out!!!  No warning or explanation - just gone   I think they knew you had designs on their eyes!!! So you have to come now or they may move back in.  I am Cdn and can be a loud, brash mid-Atlantic gal whenever the fancy takes me so no fear on that front.

Nope no answers.  My friend started me going with her concerned comment last night about whether or not I realised I had to go back to work eventually.  I think she can see my brain rotting as I get used to being alone at home ....  I am closer and closer in my heart to moving on to donor eggs though.  I don't feel young anymore although I know I haven't hit 'critical' IF numbers.  I started wanting a family when I was 25 and 9 years is a long time to wait...even if I were a patient person.

Yes, it would have been rude to refuse cake - I completely agree.

Good luck with that interview and so pleased you got a bit of money out of the government - rightfully yours - you've worked hard and need a break.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Malini, Kate, Anne and Almond.     As you can probably tell, no news in JoMac world, hence the sparkling and witty posts  .

Malini - I did know you were canadian, but I just can't imagine you being loud and brash! Not that there's anything wrong with being loud... (Kate!) x


----------



## Malini

Stick me on a soapbox with a little gin inside me and away I go....I frighten myself sometimes (and my language, oh so very limited vocab too often)!!  No one can be witty and sparkling all of the time Jo, so don't   yourself up.  We think you're lovely just as you are.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Jo- yes hun, you're lovely xx


----------



## shortie66

Jo Macmillan said:


> Malini - I did know you were canadian, but I just can't imagine you being loud and brash! Not that there's anything wrong with being loud... (Kate!) x


      

Have we met by any chance   

I cant help it jo, its cos im so small i make up for it by having a big gob  Im great for sending up to the bar tho, i just crawl through everyones legs and pop up at the bar 

Anne its crap hunny  i mean i know im not posh but for gods sake at least put some bl00dy clean clothes on to go and sign on and have or wash or somink   

Yes mallini 9 years is a long time to wait, i've been waiting 4 and seem like forever  You must decide what is right for you sweetheart. I knew i had had enough of trying with my own eggs after only 2 attempts and such a crap % of success from the lister. I know deep in my heart that even if we had pots of money i would probably only have tried another once with my eggs, i just couldnt keep putting my body and my mind through it all, it was just too emotional for me. But we are all different hunny so just take some more time to think through what u and ur dh want for yourselves, and im always here if u need a chinwag or a shoulder


----------



## KHAYDOCK

Im new to all this. Ive just found out that my last chance of IVF has been abandonded because only 1 folicle has been found, Im gutted.  i am witing for the hospital to ring and tell me if they will consider changing to IUI, hopefully they will, as I think this is mt last chance s my age is against me. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## shortie66

Khaydock

Sorry such bad news hun, hope they an convert u to iui.  Tell us a bit about urself such as age, any previous history as such, are u nhs or private?     

I've just ate natural yogurt, sweetner, mixed with strawberries    Im still being a very good girl, tho may have a jd and coke tonight (diet of course)


----------



## KHAYDOCK

Im 41 and husband is 36 was having NHS treatment for 4 years. Was diagnosed with PCOS and took metformin for 4 years, treatment included Clomid 6 months, FSH injections 6 months, 3 x iui failed, 1 IUI abandoned , advised i had to try IVF immediately as a was 40 in 3 months times, why they didnt realise that well before I dont know, the nurse said it was fault for looking so young!!.attempted to start IVF twice, abandoned because my FSH was too high. We  have decided to go private and was told theres no sign of PCOS , its my AMH that is low 0.79. Have had 2 IVF abandoned, just waiting to see if they will change to IUI  as a last ditched attempt. not sure if I can continue to put myself through this, its really not getting any easier. .


----------



## Little Me

Khaydock- Welcome, sorry things are so tough for you at the mo


----------



## almond

Hello again ladies I am back from the waxers and just as I said, within 5 mins of me leaving the waxers it started p!ssing down   I can guarantee that summer has now officially ended. If only I could control other things like my ability to get pg just by waxing my legs  

Kate - I totally relate to what you say about DE and that is exactly my reason for seriously considering it at this stage as well, you put it really well. 
Glad you are getting to get some money back. Impressed re the yoghurt! I made some almond shortbread from Patrick Holford's diet cookbook and it was delicious though I wasnt supposed to eat it all at once  

Malini - I know exactly what you mean. By the time we started ttc I had already wanted a baby for many years - I found seeing pg women difficult even before I started ttc. I think it gets to a point when enough is enough and you just dont want to put yourself through it any more and you want to move on. But it is so hard to know when that point has been reached isnt it, and so personal. 

Can I come and stay in your flat please even though I have my own one in London, yours is gorgeous!

Khaydock - welcome to the thread. I really understand what you say about not wanting to put yourself through it any more. But there is loads of information and experience on this thread - let us know if you want any more info about clinics / protocols etc for PRs. I havent had the same experience as you but on my most recent cycle they did think at one stage I only had one follie and they were prepared to go to EC with that. But obviously diff clinics have diff policies and if you are private there are also cost implications as well. Hope you get the news that you want this afternoon about IUI and lots of luck to you  

AnnaofC - hope blood tests went ok today

Hi Jo!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Almond!!! 

Aw, thanks girlies, you are all really lovely too!!! And Kate - you are the type of friend I need - good at getting to the bar!!       

Malini - I am normally fairly quiet and resvered (or so I like to think). But if there's a karaoke going on and I have a few g and T's, well god help us all. DP tries to keep me away from that lethal mix of alcohol and karaokes, but often fails.....

Hi Khaydock - so sorry to hear about your recent experiences. i don't know if it helps, but you are not alone in this - most of us on this thread have expereineced an abandonded cycle and have AMH levels similar to yours. I am ina  very similar place to Kate (Slycett) in that I have decided DE is my next option as I can't face anymore stress of IVF with my own egges because the likelihood of reaching ET is very slim. But as Almond says, we are all different, and our journies are all different. Good luck hon.

Well, I am hungry but I WILL not eat anything - I've had enough. think I'll go out for  arun - that generally makes me feel sick and puts me off food.   Kate - enjoy your JD and coke (how many sins is that?!) As for me, I don't know if I'll manage to get through a friday night pub night with no alcohol, but I shall try!

love to you all,
jo xxxx


----------



## almond

Ooh Jo I like a good karaoke as well. I do it stone cold sober though  

Enjoy the run. I am still in "my cycle was a disaster therefore I can eat what I like" mode. It is not good but I am enjoying it  
x


----------



## laurab

I had chocolate for breakfast and having more now!  

ALmond you are getting married on my birthday!!


----------



## Little Me

Girls- I feel in the party spirt today, could easily go out tonight and get off my face    
Got madonnas new song on the radio and I want to   

xxxx


----------



## almond

mmc choc for breakfast. what kind? you need it tho Laura I read your ** update, I think I would have been eating it for breakfast too  
I have a packet of Maltesers chilling in the fridge. Not that I would normally go for the "lighter way to enjoy chocolate" (anyone else remember those ads), someone bought them for me 

Just read your message Anne  
x


----------



## purple72

Ladies you need to get a tub of choc spread and try the chocolate hug!

Sx


----------



## laurab

It was sainsbury taste the difference belguim choc cake.... yum!  

Do we want to know about the way you enjoy your choc spread Purp?! Or is it private!  

I was meant to be going to get rat faced with work tonight but not going as too tired.


----------



## purple72

Did you miss that yesterday Laura?

It's the best hot choc in the world! (IMHO)

Heat your milk to how you like it, - I like mine boiling - then add a good tablespoon of whatever choc spread you fancy! I discovered Green & blacks organic hazlenut yesterday mmmmmm - and stir for ages!!

Hey presto! a chocolate hug!

is there no one laura who cake take bubs for an hour and let you have a kip? then maybe you'll feel up to going out? Shame for you to miss out, although if you're tired these things can really seem more hassle than they are worth! Maybe get a bottle of prosecco and indulge at home!

DH is on nights this weekend so think when I get home I may crack a bottle open, and will think of you my prosecco buddy!

Love to all

P.S. sat in head office today and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bored. If I was in an office all day I'd go nuts! not sure how you ladies cope!

Sx


----------



## shortie66

All this talk of chocolate is making me want to pig out     

Almond whats going on with the weather today    Its driving me mad, sun out 1min p1ssing it down the next    As for the karaoke ermmmmm when i've had a few i mite get dragged up but thats about it, i couldnt carry a tune in a bucket   

Jo i have no idea how many sins the jd is and i got no intention of counting    i bin a good girl and had no choccie since tuesday. I will pour it in the kitchen in the dark up the corner and cos its friday it wont count     Did u ever get reply from reprofit hun?   

Laura oooo chocolate for breakfast    Mite be a push but think i could just about cope with it   

Anne im in the mood for a nite out too hun    Not going tho will have me own party at home instead cos im a boring cow   

Purps whats the chocolate hug hunny   Have i missed something    Will have a read back at ur last posts and see how to do it    

Khaydock crikes hun u have been through it     Sorry sweetheart i cant really offer any further advice i only went twice and couldnt take anymore.   

It is gonna **** it down agen in a minute, gotta get washing in as its dry.  But it wont be if i dont hurry up, get off my **** and fetch it in


----------



## almond

Oh Purps I forgot about your chocolate hug! MMMMMMM

Sorry about the night out Laura   naughty (but gorgeous!) little chippers! you must be exhausted 

Kate - apparently your body doesnt absorb any calories at weekends - hadnt you heard that?  

x


----------



## almond

OMG I just made up a song about how greedy the cat was and was singing it to the cat and realised our window was wide open and everyone outside could hear


----------



## shortie66

Almond o wow thats great will go up shop now and buy up the complete stock of walnut whips     

Purps i mite just try that hunny sounds gorgeous


----------



## shortie66

almond said:


> OMG I just made up a song about how greedy the cat was and was singing it to the cat and realised our window was wide open and everyone outside could hear


      

I do that too almond its a natural pet owner trait i think


----------



## almond




----------



## Malini

Go back to work Almond for the sake of your neighbours.  In your calorie does a bank holiday monday count too?  You can stay in my flat any day of the week but I am certain that your flat is lovely too - in fact you have stairs, so maybe your home is a house and in London, well how can I compete with that

Kate, thanks for what you wrote.  I think I will be up for chinwags and shoulders very soon. It is coming together in my mind but how you put it struck a chord.  I find the emotional upheaval an assault course.

Jo - I think we'd party well together.  Gin is my friend. Yes, it makes you cry but it also makes a mean martini.

khaydock - Many, many of us are thankful just to get one follicle and then take the gamble of going to EC and hoping it fertilizes and amazingly some of the women here have had all those miracles come together.  So sorry you've been through the mill.  Here's hoping for you.

Purple - Am loving the hug.  So annoyed as I just did my online shop and didn't include a G&B spread so I could try it out.  Now, I am going to have to WALK to the store and buy it myself.

I don't like Tracey's epiphany that you have to exercise and eat well to lose weight.  What about positive thinking.  I am told often that I'll get pregnant if I am less negative, so I am going to be hopeful about being skinnier and then it should happen.  Yes?

Coco- Hope the 2ww isn't too bad today.  Some days I rolled with it and others I thought I was swimming in treacle.

M xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - just a flying visit to say I am off on holiday tomorrow and get back on 30th September.

Love to all while I am away and good luck to Swinny for her scan on 28th and to CocoRuby who, I think, comes to the end of her 2ww while I am away.

I am coming to the party on 27th too - thanks so much ladies!!  You are so kind to let me join you!


----------



## Malini

Really LJ, til the end of September?  Now, I don't want you at the party after a 5wk holiday!!!!! 

Have a LOVELY time.

M xxx


----------



## Jumanji

oops - I meant 1st September!!!


----------



## almond

LJ that is too long we cannot do without you for 5 weeks! Oh good just seen your second message! Hope you have a lovely time xxx

Malini - just wrote a post in reply to yours (mainly about food lol) and lost it. Probably best! You are right, I need to get back to work!
xxx


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,i hope you dont mind me butting in (again).Im looking for some advice from you lovely girls,yesterday i had my 2nd BFN   ,i too am a p/r ..1st  tx  nhs one follie and one egg ,2nd tx private two follies and 2 eggs (only 1 fert) anyhow i want some advice as to what clinics maybe the best to attend either here in the uk or abroad .We only have 2 clinics here in N.Ireland and i have tried both ,i honestly dont feel that they are advanced enough to deal with ME ,if im honest i dont think they give enough stims when i see what some of yous girls have been on .I have been looking into going to Turkey quite possibly Jinemed ,i know that some of yous have been there ,what did you think of the tx there and also the hotels etc ,if not that clinic one in the uk ...im open to ALL options at this stage .We want to give it the best possible chance as its gonna be our last go ...we said 3 tx and thats that !!!(well maybe) .I did leave a wee message on the turkish thread but it seems to be very quiet at the moment so thats why im here and suppose the p/r thread is the best place to do a wee bit of research as yous all seem to know your stuff.
I always have a wee look at whats going on and to see if there has been any BFP ,i dont post cause i find it so hard to keep track of whats going on ...you lot can chat .
Well i hope that yous can steer me in the right direction as to what clinics to have a look at .
Thank you in advance
Emma


----------



## Malini

And I need work to go to...hmm...what could a primary school teacher who became a commissioning editor (very, very boring) while completing a law degree (but no professional qualification) who then quit everything to do an LLM in IP because she wanted a baby and thought academia would be flexible do that would feel remotely interesting and valued

Any thoughts gratefully received.  I keep coming back to do my PhD and then break out in a cold sweat.  

M xx

PS LJ, all forgiven...that break is entirely deserved.


----------



## Malini

Emma,

So sorry about your BFN, how it hurts.  

What's your FSH?  If it is in the region of 10 then I'd say the ARGC are worth considering.  If it is higher then maybe the Lister (I have not been but know positive things about Raef and Jaya).

Thinking of you.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies;

Not read back so not sure what's been happening today but I just wanted to let you know I provisionally boooked a restaurant.  http://www.aubaine.co.uk/

They'll cater up to 25 people, we will have our own private room. For music, they use ipod docs so we can bring our own music! Who want to be in charge of music? In 2 weeks time they'll give me a menu so we can choose our food. This is the restaurant where we met recently so some girls know what it's like already and if anyone else is interested in having a look, providing you live in London, please feel free. As this was the cheapest option so far (minimum spend £300 and no room hire) I wanted to provisionally book it before it goes but I'll keep looking in the meantime and if I see anywhere else better I'll let you know. I can also get 25% off our total bill - (excluding drinks) 

Our list is growing  LJ is coming out to play as well. I'm soooo looking forward to meeting everyone.

here is our new list;

Laura
Driver
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Swinny
Beach
Steph - maybe
Fish
LJ

Lots of love,

Pix xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Emma sorry just read back and saw your post. Sorry to hear about your BFN.   I’ve had both of my treatments in Turkey (I’m from Turkey but live here) and preferred the Jinemed to my first clinic. No miracles for me yet but they are very professional and their IVF coordinator Romina is great at what she does.  Their fees are much more reasonable compare to the clinics in London - ICSI cost £1500 plus accomodation/drugs. Hope this helps and please ask as many questions as you like and I'll do my best to answer them for you.   

Pix


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

LJ - Have an absolutely lovely time sweetie  

Beachy   

Emma & Khaydock      

Anne - Sounds like you're chomping on the bit to get out lady. Have a fab night whatever you get up to  

Pix - Thanks for your PM you are a sweetheart and I really appreciate it  

Purps - OMG OMG I am excited for the G&B's chocolate cup, going to get myself some tomoz xx

Malini - Hi Chick how are you?

Kate - tried to have a pillow fight with you on ** but the PC crashed, so guess that means you beat me!!!!

Off out tonight for a curry with Paul's friends and I've got to keep schtum!! OMG how hard is that going to be as I am bursting!!

Almond  

Laura - Chocolate cake for breakfast....I like your thinking  

Jo - Don't go to friday pub night and sit there sober, get a few glasses of Chardonnay down you, it'll do you good  

Anyway girls better shoot and get ready
Bye for now
Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Girls thanks for the replies .
Malini my first FHS about 1.5 yrs ago was 8.9 ,then a couple of months ago i got it done again and it came back at something like 1.2   BUT the other thing they test with it whats it called Oestridal (sp?) i think was way high over 500 and apparently that was giving a false fsh reading.I had my AMH done for this cycle and unfortunately its only 1.1 ,have to say i was gutted when told this   but not surprised considering my response to stims.I just need to find the clinic thats best suited to a p/r but i have to say Jinemed is looking good so far all i have heard is great things about it ,a fellow irish las has got in touch with me and has said that she would NEVER use one of our clinics at home again after going there 
Pixie thank you also for your reply ,im sure i will be picking your brains for sure if we decide to go ahead with our Turkish plan.....DH said he cant wait to get stuck into the yummy turkish delights  we have been before but on holiday to one of the resorts,think this will be slightly different me thinks.
Swinny enjoy your curry ....how yummy!!
Looks like yous chicks are getting organised for christmas early ,im sure you will have a blast.
Emma xx


----------



## purple72

God you ladies make me giggle!!!

Princess I'm getting excited!

Just hope that that place is big enough! It's funny to see how many of us there are! ooooh seems so long to wait! but I'm so excited!!!     

Love to everyone else, LJ have a wonderful holiday! Just about to have my daily choc hug, but reading our thread today has made me feel all warm and hugged anyway!!  

Hugs

Sx


----------



## almond

Enjoy your choc hug Purps mmmmm


----------



## purple72

Thanks hunny


----------



## laurab

Purps - Choc hug? Thought you cracking open a bottle with me? I've gone for nice Shiraz tonight, just waiting for tim to bring in my dinner, chilli pasta.   

LJ - Have fun we will miss you!

Emma -So sorry about your BFN  Like Pix said Jinemed I found to be excellent in dealing with PRs.  Are you taking DHEA? IF I had another go I'd def have a andral follie done for a few months and then start on a 'good' month.

Swins - How you feeling? 

Tracey - And you? How are you doing?  

Anne- Did you get out dancing?

What are the rest of you doing tonight? I'm just filling in some forms and paying bills... and watching eastenders and talking to you girls!!


----------



## purple72

decided against the prosecco Laura sweetie, needed to do some work stuff when got home but now sat here watching eastenders and FF  

Enjoy the shiraz and chilli pasta!!!

hope the bubs behave themselves for you tonight!

Can't wait to meet you laura, be such a fun night xxx


----------



## laurab

Yes be lovely! Its my 'night off' tonight so tim will be dealing with the little gems over night! Hoorah!


----------



## purple72

Excellent!!!

Enjoy lovely sleep with sweet dreams 

Sxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

evening ladies

Pixie, thanks so much for organising our christmas 'do'. I think the place you organised is great, well done!

Hi AnnaofC, hope your tests went ok?  Re: chemical preg question, I thought the same as you for a while - as I making a big deal of it but I confided in 2 people and they both said you were pregnant, it still hurts if you lose it, no matter how far along you are x

Hi everyone - laurab, you go out faaaar more than me and I only have a cat, not 3 bubbies!  

Malini, hi, your post about what a primary school teacher / law degree etc could do, made me laff  - sounds like me, I've got 3 degrees in different subjects, still dunno what to do!  

Swinny, enjoy your curry, had a massive dinner but could definitely eat a korma 

TraceyM, how r u today? x

Hi everyone 

Am ok today, have stopped having the af type symptoms that I had quite strongly 2nd and 3rd day after et, apart from the odd twinge now and again.  I know I shouldnt analyse, but it doesn't seem like anything is happening, even (.)(.)s are less sore and I have no implantation bleeding 

Will just have to WAIT! 
x


----------



## Malini

and waiting is really, really hard.


good night all,
M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Nite nite mallini sleep tight my ickle loud buddy    

Laura enjoy ur nite off sweetheart  

Purps enjoy ur choccie hug    

LJ have a great holiday hun im jealous  

Hi coco pupo hope ur doing ok hun everything crossed for you        

Pix place looks fab sweetie    told dh tonight im on an overnighter, think he thought it was a day out and i'd be back for the night    pmsl yeh as if im gonna pass on a night out  

Swinny hope u enjoed ur curry, i had boiled tatas veg and fish in parsley sauce was very nice but would have preferred a chicken tikka masala pilau rice chips and naan bread     

Almond have u made up any more songs yet hun     

Driver where are u, did u test    Know u gone away for weekend havent u, why am i talking to u when i know u cant answer me till monday       

Hi anne emak fishy donks tracey steph annaofc jomac ally and everyone  

Having a little jd and coke and then off to beddybyes, im pooped


----------



## emak

Evening all
Laura B can i ask was your triplets after tx in Jimemed? OMG you must be sooooo busy all the time. 
DHEA i know a wee bit about it as Jenny sent me an email about it a while back ,do yous take it yourselfs without your doctors knowledge or what the story ,do your clinics recommend it? God there is soooooo much to consider.
Slycett enjoy your drink ,im sitting with a lovely glass of red wine  
Nite nite Emma


----------



## shortie66

Emak harley is soooooo gorgeous


----------



## emak

Awwww i love him so much ,had him to the groomers today for the first time ,god his ears were sooooo tatty but he looks beaut now   we were mating him last week with another cocker spaniel and he done me proud the randy wee git went back for seconds....now he has a taste for it he wants to hump everything


----------



## shortie66

Emak my lab is like that    He has been "done" but gets very excited when children enter the house.  We now leave all kiddies with a water spray just in case he tries to "play trains"  I have nicknamed him gary glitter


----------



## emak

slycett said:


> Emak my lab is like that   He has been "done" but gets very excited when children enter the house. We now leave all kiddies with a water spray just in case he tries to "play trains" I have nicknamed him gary glitter


             
Play trains ,i just hate it when he gets all excited freak out thats my baba  he is only 14mths so still VERY lively but i wouldnt be without him ,the house seems empty if he is "staying over" with my parents ,aww they are crazy about him sometimes i feel its a game of "tug of dog"
Wine all done ,nearly time for bed.
Nite nite E x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning 

Just bobbing in to say have a lovely weekend my dear friends...off a wedding with DH today and don't know anyone else  

Tracey    thinking of you sweetheart x


----------



## popsi

just calling in quickly as got the decorator coming in today, hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies your all so special you deserve it xxx

beachy enjoy the wedding remember there are no strangers they are just friends we have not met yet xx


----------



## KHAYDOCK

Thanks for all your kind words. 

I have been told that they will not convert IVF to IUI as it will not give us a better chance than conceiving naturally. they have also said that that is the end of the line for us, they will not offer us any more treatment boohoo, I will be fertile in 20 hrs so we will have to behave like bunnies and see what happens naturally. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies, I will try to although Im hurting so much inside.  xx


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Not much to report from me these days but keep checking in on you all

the Xmasparty sounds fab! well done for organising Pix - again you come up trumps with your time dedication and organising skills  wish I could join you all but I look forward to seeing the photos x

xx


P.S anyone heard from Nix? she's been very quiet? Hope you're well nix xxx


----------



## laurab

Emak - Yes they are the result of my first IVF with Jinemed, 4th round of IVF.  They really were so much better than my UK clinic.  I would say that even if they didn't get me preg. I was already taking DHEA off my own back but I was asked to take it by Jinemed consultant after my consult.  I think they are a little more forward thinking and take alot more risks that K cliincs... which I think is what PRs need, no rom for wishy washyness!! 

Morning everyone!

I like that 'no strangers just friends I haven't met yet!'.

Had odd dreams last night, some about my MIL and another about one of my eye balls melting?! What does that mean??


----------



## AoC

I dunno.  Is your MIL the Medusa  

I'm in a/f induced lurk at the mo, so excuse the sketchy personals.  

Malini, yes please, reserve me a space?  May have to beg something to sleep on/in, too, as I'll be training it... but we'll cross that one when we come to it.  If, however, they put me on LP in Oct, and I run longer on down-reg and stims as usual, I may have to cancel. 

YAY Kate on the backpay.  

CocoRuby - I think it was you asked what my day job is?  I'm slightly embarassed to say I work for the NHS.  Non-clinical, and I dont make decisions about who gets funding, I promise!  And thanks for your nice words about the chem preg.  I think it's because I knew it was a BFN before I was told it had been a BFP (I was already bleeding when the blood test was done, and bleeding heavily by the time I got the phone call of results telling me it was HCG 7.7).  So the feelings about it have rather crept up on me.           For you.

I know what you mean about long waits, ladies.    I woke up one morning when I was twenty-three and it was like someone had flicked a switch.  Suddenly desperate to be a Mum.  I was married at twenty-four, and Husband took a good while to be comfy with the idea of having a baby (not his fault - family issues!).  We started TTC in March 2003, then I was promptly diagnosed with thyroid trouble.  Only after that was treated in summer 2004 were we allowed to try again and IF issues started to be diagnosed over a year later.  For twelve years, all I've wanted out of life was to be Published and Pregnant (in that order - it's an obsessive writer thing!).  Took me ten years to crack the first, and I'm still trying on the second...  

It hasn't always felt like this, though.    There's always good times and bad times.  In my last job, my close colleague had three babies while I was going through investigations and treatments....  

Oh, Khaydock, I'm so sorry!      

LOL @ Almond's weather-god-waxing.  And thanks, yes, bloods were fine - one lovely side effect of A/F meds- couldn't feel the needle!  The NP was lovely - she used to have endometriosis, so we had a good chat about that.  Drive was a bit hairy, though.  A/F meds make me a bit woozy and it was raining heavily.  On the plus side, I'm a champion at recovering aqua-planing skids.    And LOL!  I do the singing to the cat thing....  ROFL!

Hmmmm Malini... private tutoring?  Something in the editorial world?  Lecturer

Emma, I'm so sorry about your BFN.      

Pix - great booking!  And cool, it's in walking distance of my other London friend's place.  When I stay in London, I walk nearly everywhere, it's so interesting to see the city all connected up, moving from place to place.... 

Emak, Harley IS gorgeous!!!

 *Waving to Everyone


----------



## AoC

I'm sure I've forgotten loads of things I meant to say....


----------



## Swinny

Emma -   so sorry about your BFN.The Jinemed is by all accounts a fantastic clinic and I was considering our next treatment out there. they also havea sister clinic in Northern Cyprus which we thought would be a fab option as then you can combine your tx with a lovely relaxing beach type holiday. Good luck with the decision making process hun xx With regards to the old DHEA debate, I've been taking it on and off for 2 yeas now and I've never really had doctors consent on it. A lot of consultants don't recognise it's capabilities over here yet, but for those of us that have taken it we have seen some good success stories with it. I was taking 50mg daily and I got mine from Biovea.

Tracey -       

Purps - Got my chocolate mug ready for later when the X factor comes on and I've also been to M&S and got some chocolate melting middle puds...yum!!! 

Laura - I am feeling ok thanks matey. No symptoms at all apart from a few twingy stitch like pains on my left hand side which keep sending me into overdrive. Just got to try and keep my brain switched off and chill until Friday. How's our gorgeous chippers my lovely? Keeping mummy and Daddy very busy I imagine!! Ooeerrr melting eyeballs..... 

Coco - Hiya matey how you doing? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  

Anne G - Is that credit card shaking and crying for mercy in your purse? xx

Malini - Hello chick what you up to today??

Kate - Curry was lovely but waking up next to Paul stinking of Garlic this morning was not so good    Oh my god a bit of wee just escaped at the playing trains comment!!

Beachy - Have a lovely day my little matey and you'll look gorgeous in your pretty little Coast dress. Enjoy xxx

Zuri - Hello Mrs lovely to see you xx

Annaof C - Hello chicky  

Khaydock - I am so sorry that this tx has gone so badly, but lets hope some good old fashoined together time today and tomorrow will be fruitful   

I am enjoying a lovely lazy day watching Paul do all the hard work around the house. I am totally milking this situation  

I am excited now only a few more hours until the X Factor returns Yeyy!!!


----------



## Malini

You milk it Sarah!!!  I think it is fabulous to have an excuse.  I am on here while dh potters around the garden   It is so nice when it is a sunny day for him, right?

AnnaofC - I tutor privately, have had almost every type of editorial job and can report definitively that I HATE PUBLISHING and becoming a lecturer means getting on with my PhD which fills me with dread...sigh.  Maybe I only want to be a mum to escape my work dilemmas A bed with sheets and a towel for a shower/bath is reserved for you and it will be until you say otherwise.

There is a double bed, two singles and an inflatable single plus a sofa long enough to sleep someone comfortably, so the more the merrier.

Have fun at the wedding Beachie - hope you don't have to answer too many stray queries and can have a dance.

I too like the comment Popsi about strangers.  

Khaydock - so sorry about the hurting inside.  It is horrible to be given the final lecture; I received it last year.  Wishing you an au naturel miracle to prove them wrong.

 Zuri.  Darling Pixie has been the party planner princess for us.  We all wish you could join us too but appreciate it is a little more complicated than a train ride.  Hmm, Nix - yes, she's quiet.  Last time we texted she was on holiday in the south of France.  Maybe she stayed  

Kate - I am definitely your equal in loudness but alas will never be as funny as you are.  I can't wait to meet you in person.

 everyone.  Hope nice weekends are being had all round.

M xxx


----------



## Züri

Oops arghhhhhhhhhh why did I write Ally and not Pix i blame AF so so so sorry Pix for getting you two mixed up there what a silly idiot I am  anyway well done Pix for being super super party planner - I am off to edit my original silly post now 

double durrr

xxxx

Malini thanks for pointing that out for me


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> A bed with sheets and a towel for a shower/bath is reserved for you and it will be until you say otherwise.


Sweetheart, THANK you!  Is it wrong to be getting this excited about something months away

Does anyone know if you can get a refund on cheap train tickets, bought early?? Hmmmm.

  I am so not making you a present of my books now I know you were an editor and hate publishing... ggg  Would I get them back with red pen on?? 

Get the Guardian for a week and go through ALL of their job sections... you might see something that gives you an idea. I remember, years ago, haunting the ...I think it was the Weds job section - all countryside jobs. I used to be a conservationist...

*waving to Sarah and Zuri*


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Beachy have a lovely time at the wedding hun, dont worry about not knowing anyone once u got a few jd's down u it wont matter anyway  

Popsi could u please send ur decorator over here when u finished with him cos i am knackered from painting again today  

Laura oooo melting eyeballs thats not a nice dream sweetie  

Zuri wish u were coming to party hun      

Swinny x-factor fan here too     The auditions are always the best part   

Mallini cant wait to meet u either hunny bun, i will probably be very quiet and refined when we all meet up tho   Well at least until i start on the booze and then u wont be able to shut me up   

Hi annaofc, anne, pixie, purple, donks, almond and everyone else i've missed  

Gotta grab a quick shower before x factor comes on, am covered in paint


----------



## laurab

Oh went very quite then!!    I'm bit hormonal... that last man was rather tasty...   

If anyone got nothing on tonight the constant gardener is on later.... wonderful film, news  and adverts will prob ruin it though but guess gives you some FF breaks!!


----------



## emak

Hello ladies
God i dont know what to do regarding DHEA ,think im very tempted to try it ,are you supposed to use it for 4 months prior to tx  
Laurab i think you said you used it and jinemed recommended ,am i right ?  by my reckoning if i was going to be starting tx again around feb/march ,i would need to be getting myself organised  
Swinny thanks for the reply ,clinic sure sounds great ,loving the idea of combining a beach holiday with tx ,but im soooooo impatient dont think i could hold out til the weather gets good again,will just have to wrap up warm in Istanbul  
Anna of C isnt he just a wee dote ....but im bias    spoilt rotten but when them big brown eyes look at me i just cant help myself 
Well my a/f has arrived today 2 days after my bfn  feeling like cr*p belly sore and head is banging hey isnt it great to be a woman !!!!
Hope all you girls are enjoying the weekend, its   here really heavy ,so much for the summer .I am gonna try and keep up with yous ladies BUT i think i will have a bit of difficulty when i start back to work on Monday ,not looking forward to it but suppose tx aint gonna pay for itself.
    Emma


----------



## laurab

Emma - Its a real kick in the teeth isn't it, BFN and then af.      Yes Jinny asked me to take it prior to my cycle, think 4 months is roughly what they reccommend.  So yes get ordering!

Night night all.


----------



## beachgirl

Evening...just back from the  wedding..having a nice whisky and lemonade and a packet of crisps as starving...love to you all x


----------



## fluffy jumper

I haven't read back yet but just wanted you all to know that I am OK.  I decided to have a break from ff over the weekend as althought I get masses of support here - friends don't mention the situation - I think they think that if they don't mention it then there won't be a risk of me getting upset - not sure whether you really call those sort of people friends.  Its funny, one of my newest friends who I met through Max has been the most supportive, coming round with flowers.

Anyway,  I am just trying to keep busy.  I have started bleeding now, which in one way is good as I don't have to wait.  I must confess though, i had a tiny little dream that even after two scans by experts there would be a second little one hiding round a corner with a nice strong heart beat.  Mad I know    

Apologies if I have missed anyh major news from anybody.  Be back later or tomorrow


----------



## laurab

Oh Tracey hon.   i know what you mean, even with no tubes I used to hope there would be some kind of miracle every month.   Look after yorself and do something nice today.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey sweetheart      for ur dreams. Ur not mad hunny just hopeful like the rest of us.  Think we all pray every month for a miracle     

Beachy hope u enjoyes the whisky and crisps   

Laura morning hun hope u slept better last nite with no weird dreams   

Im shattered this morning.  Fell asleep on sofa about 10 last nite and not long got out of of bed    Managed to pull a calf muscle last nite whilst playing on the floor with the dog   and then somehow knocked my jd and coke off the table later on.      Going to drop our old dining table and chairs up to my brothers when i finally manage to get dressed and then we are going to dunelms to choose a new rug for our lounge.....yipee.  Our old one is just beige and boring and smells of dog  

Hello to everyone anne annaofc annasobroody pixie purple mallini almond donkey ladyverte(where are you ) zuri kazzie emac hunyb cocoruby ally swinny popsi khaydock littlejenny driver fishy and anyone i've missed    

Gonna try and finish stripping dado rail so that i can undercoat it all today, god i will be glad when the stairs and landing are finished and then i can start on the lounge


----------



## laurab

AGh.... I hate decorating... especially the stripping bit (oh er!)

Beachy - Just seen on ** you fell over at the wedding....    ...... not laughing honest!


----------



## AoC

Not mad: natural.


----------



## latestarter

Tracey, I just wanted to send you loads of love and a huge 

I am so so sorry - I partly expected D/E to be almost a sure thing but it just seems that some of us don't get a break for a long time.  Waiting for that first scan is worse than doing the hpt I think.  You get given something with one hand & then have it taken away again a couple of weeks later.  I am so so sorry - some of us seem to have to go through such cruel journeys - you really really deserve a big break.

Just found out that my D/E tx has been unsuccessful despite having 4 embryos transferred (3 of which were from a 22 year old!).  I don't understand it.

Good to hear you are finding support - thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## emak

Latestarter im so sorry to read your news    its so bl00dy unfair 
Tracey     you must be gutted.
Slycett hows the leg...bad doggie   good luck with the decorating ,i have been at DH for months to get our living room painted ,seems to be falling on deaf ears 
Laurab i have just ordered  i got 25mgs think i will take 50mg a day ,does that sound ok 
Oh god it hasnt stopped  ,i have been off work for 3 weeks and it hasnt stopped over here 
Anybody doing anything nice today ,im still sitting in my pj,s would love to NOT get dressed today but DH is *dragging * me to homebase to look at lawnmovers....how exciting NOT !!!! Think the highlight of my day will be the malteser cheesecake i have in the fridge for dessert  then tomorrow diet MUST start i have piled on the weight this year since my first tx and have gone up 2 sizes so im gonna get it sorted cause its sooooo getting me down.It will be easier when i get back to work at least i wont be near the fridge and bikkie tin   
Bye Emma


----------



## latestarter

Thanks Emma,

Sorry for your recent news too    
How are you getting on 3 days post testing?  I am getting a bit tired of having to pick myself up & dust myself down & get on yet again minus a baby.  xx


----------



## Malini

Latestarter - I am so sorry about this BFN.  I know what you mean about believing at some level that DE is a sure bet especially when egg quality is mentioned so often.   to you.  It is very exhausting being brave.

Emma - Sorry about the rain.  You deserve some sunshine to make you feel better.  Hope that cheesecake was yummy.

Kate - Ouch.  We need to wrap you up in cotton wool.  

Tracey - I know what you mean about friends not mentioning things.  I too have been surprised by whom I can rely on to show me kindness.  An ex-colleague from work has turned out to be one of the most supportive and I wasn't even sure we would stay in contact.  Can't wait to see you Thursday eve.

AnnaofC - Like your Guardian idea - will do that.  I love books and reading and literature and literary criticism.  Publishing, once you get past the entry level jobs, is more about spreadsheets, profit margins, and distribution.  I was constantly criticised for caring too much about content   thus my hatred. I would LOVE to read your books, not that I expect presents.    Nope, not wrong to be excited in advance - November will be here in no time.  And I can't wait to meet you and everyone.

Pix - I'll pile a load of music onto an ipod for the party so you can count me in to contributing to that part of proceedings.

Have a restful chilled Sunday eve all,

M xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Girls - I hope some of you will remember me!

I have avoided posting for some months now - the no eggs result hit real bad in February and then work blocked FF so it was all a bit of a nightmare and I kind of sank into a bit of a depression feeling hopeless about the whole situation and thought it was pointless posting when I had nothing positive to contribute.

Have not done another cycle since Feb but next one approaches - start Decapeptyl next week.  Still not feeling positive but thought I would check in here to see how you all were.  Read quite a lot last week without posting and followed what happened to Tracey.  I was sooooo incredibly touched by how seriously fantastic you all are when somebody needs you.  The support had me in tears!  Have PM'd Tracey so she knows I have been thinking about her.

So, my mind was made up as I remembered just what a great bunch of girls you are and I decided that you wouldn't mind that I have not posted for months and that I have to be brave and join in again - thanks to Kate and Malini for persuading me it would all be positive and good.  I feel better even just typing this!!

Seem to be quite a few newbies (to me anyway!) on this thread so hi to all of you as well as the "oldies"  .

You are all wonderful and I hope you know that!

Going now before I start blubbing again!

Big hugs to everyone and hope to be back later.  

Wing Wing XXXX


----------



## purple72

Hey Wing,

Always welcome hunny   

Sx


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks Purps - how are you doing?

Sorry to read about your last cycle not working.  

Wing Wing X


----------



## Züri

Oooh lovely to hear from you Wing Wing xxx


----------



## purple72

I'm Ok wing hunny, just looking forward to Holiday next Sat then will deal with next steps when I get back

Hi Zuri hunny

Hey Tracey Sweetie  

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> I was constantly criticised for caring too much about content


  phillistines....!

Hi Wing Wing.  To everything there is a season... sometimes FF is the right place to be, sometimes it isn't. 

*waving to everyone*


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hiya Anna, Purps and Zuri xxx

Wing Wing hon - how lovely to see you again   you never have to worry about going and coming back again. what is good for you is always the priority   Good luck with this cycle     

Latestarter - I am so very sorry to hear about your recent BFN, I can't believe this has happened to you. I am so so sorry. It must be such a huge blow. When we start this rollercoaster we think that IVF will cure all. When IVF with our own eggs doesn't work we move onto DE and imagine that that has to result in a pregnancy and when it doesn't .... well I can only imagine how shattering this must be and my heart goes out to you and Tracey so very much  . I hope you don't think I am out of order chipping in my 2 pennies worth but have you considered having any immunes testing?? I know that Tracey has considered this if she has another go. It might be worth considering. We spend so much time focusing on our eggs (or lack of them) that we don't look at the other issues that could be effecting our success and there are quite a few PR with these issues. I am afraid I am not very well versed on immunology but I know there are girls here who are so if you have any questions just yelp and someone will help I am sure. 

As for me, well i had EWCM Thurs till yesterday. I am hopeful that this means my body is attempting something although not getting my hopes up as i had it at the beginning of last month and still haven't had my AF so probably not a proper ovulation. We had BMS this morning anyway  . I am having real problems still with intimacy with Ben. I had to practically force him this morning before he left for a work trip to Barcelona. I got what I wanted but was so upset by the whole experience. Not doing much for my self esteem.   Anyway enough of that, it was a gorgeous day and I managed a few hours of sunbathing which was really lovely and am now cooking a lovely supper of salmon with dressed puy lentils and brocolli - just for me! I usually end up eating sandwiches 24/7 when I am on my own (a proper meal is a fishfinger sandwich) so I am feeling quite pleased with myself!! 

Love to you all A xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Ally Sweetie

Your dinner sounds fab!

Sorry about the sh1t with You and B, it will come around, G & I ended up a bit like that a few months ago, but lately it's been fabulous! so there is hope  

Big hug

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Latestarter.   So you are so right when you say we see DE as the last chance that will work and it is devastating when it doesn't.  Have you had your immunes tested? 

Max has just come over and insists that I do all the faces              

Ally, just seen your post.  I hope the EWCM is a proper ov sign.  But hoping you DON'T get AF 14 days later.  I am sorry things are still so difficult with Ben on the intimacy front - it must be so hard feeling you have to force him for bms sake.   

Zuri.  Welcome back.  Nobody minds if you needed to go away for a while.  Good luck for your next tx.

Purple.  I bet you can't wait until your hols.

Anne.  I know you can't wait from your ticker.

Almond.  Are you back at work this week.  Fancy meeting me and Malini?

I think I have already decided that I am going to go for it again.  I will go back on the list at CRM in a week or so as it is usually about 3 months waiting for a match.  i am def going to get Dr ******* to do the immune testing before I start this time.  I do worry that I am never going to give him and that we will end up penniless.  I always say this is definately the last time and then when it goes wrong I can't give up.  I don't know if I am blindly continueing just because I am so stubborn or whether it feels like the only way I can leave my job.

Sarah.  I bet you can't wait until your scan on Friday.     

Beach.  Glad you enjoyed the wedding.  

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned.

I still can't believe how much support you all give me when you have your own problems.


xxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya special ladies, hope you have all had a fab weekend xx

ally.. lush sounding tea i would have come round if you had said before  , sorry about you and Ben but i think it hits us all at some point we are operating as machines a lot of the time, purps is right it will come good again honey xx

purps.. WOO HOOO not long for your hols honey xx how are you x

wing wing..welcome back honey x always lovely to see old friends

Kate.... your ** status has creased me lol you mad lady x

Tracey.. hope your weekend has been ok honey xx 

beach.. hope you had a  nice day despite the fall honey x

anneofc, anne, pix, laura, mir, almond, zuri, malini, and EACH one of your special ladies    

I wish i did not live so far away as the christmas party sounds fab !!  but technically i am in another country lol xx 

as for me i am chilling out now having a glass of cider.. been a funny weekend as had the decorator in so have not done much really .. difficult when he is here so have just chilled xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello my lovelies 

First of all can i say* WING WING ABOUT TIME YOU CAME BACK*     Lovely to see you back sweetheart   

Tracey - you go girl, i am amazed by your stength darling, i dont think u are continuing for either of the reasons you put down hunny if u dont mind me saying . I think you are continuing becos u know any child u have will not only be a sibling for max but will be loved cherished and nutured and you know u will be a fantastic mummy to any little one.   

Popsi i cant help it hunny    I have always wanted one oh wow i have put pics on ** now its just so lovely, i never get excited about cars but i just lurrvvvveeeee it   P.S. normally when i have af i always say to dh "the painters are in" so ur comment about the decorators being in has made me titter   but i have hit the jd tonight 

Ally darling    ur comment about bms really struck a chord. We went through a time like that just as we were married  and it carried on until early this year. Not the best start to married life i must admit, but we did get through and im sure you and ben will too.     I cant wait to meet u at the xmas party hunny 

Purps hope u have a fantastic holiday sweetheart, any room in ur suitcase by any chance?   

Mallini - dont forget the barry white songs on the ipod hun, i will pmsl when they come on    You will be pleased to know i have got through today without any accidents.....YET    

Zuri - i wish you were coming to xmas party (hopefully if i say it enough times, you might come)  

Latestarter so sorry about ur bfn sweetheart   You are right though we think donor cycle and all our dreams will come true, i know i do.  Its hard to imagine what we will do if it doesnt work out for us especially if we have no frosties, i cant see us giving up, but then i cant see us carrying on either. I feel so old sometimes  im not sure whether it would be fair to carry on much longer. 

Crikey that last comment has made me really  its like seeing it written down in words its so real  I need another drink i think, try and come back later and do some more personals


----------



## fluffy jumper

I feel really really old Kate.  I will be 44 in November.  Yikes.  I do quite often think that even if I am lucky enough to ever have another baby how will people react to a 44 year old saying 'I am pregnant' and how the child will feel to have an old mummy.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey darling what we have to remember is that natural pregnancy's do happen to girlies our age, and the flip side of the coin is that just becos u are a young mummy does not necessarily make u a good mummy.  A good mummy is one who has fought hard to have have their child, who would do anything for their child and who will love and protect their child no matter what and that child will always come first.  And as for the reaction of other people, (thats when the gobby girl comes out in me im afraid) well they can just bugger off cos its s0d all to do with them anyway      

P.S me and dh have just had discussion about our next and last cycle   I have said that if we do have any frosties (whether the cycle is successful or not) i will go back for them becos they are our babies to be.  DH's reply? "frosites.....they're GRRRRREEEEAAAATTTTT" i nearly pmsl at him. He's funny without even meaning to be sometimes.


----------



## almond

Evening all. Sorry for no personals but I have eaten so much I cannot think straight   I was at a wedding yesterday and ate more than I would eat on Christmas day (and that's a lot, believe me). And then today I ate 3 massive courses plus my Dad's dessert as well (made him order one so I could eat it) and now I am wondering what might be downstairs in the fridge (nothing - as I have eaten it all!) 

Back to work tomorrow   so that should rein me in. We are moving to open plan offices tomorrow - which will seriously curtail my FF'ing      

Tracey - would love to join you and Malini but I have a commitment I cant get out of on Thursday evenings   Would love to meet up some other time though. It is great you are getting all your immunes tested and treated and with all of that in place you have the best possible chance. Even without the immune issues, there is no guarantee that DE will work first time - the odds are much better than the narrow odds with our own eggs, but it may take more than one go for a successful pg. I am saying this as much to myself really, as I am fairly close to DE myself and I need to remember this. You are amazing Tracey you really are, and you know we will all be willing you on and doing anything we can to help  

Btw you are NOT old and neither are you Kate  There are many woman who get pg naturally in their 40s and think nothing of it. Yes there are some advantages to being a mother in your 20s, but there are also some things that older mothers bring to motherhood which a younger mother never could. You are in your 40s not in your 60s! x

Latestarter, am so sorry for your BFN as well   Ally has put it so well, it must be agonising  Thinking of you   ps I am someone who has had immune testing done so if you do want to ask any questions please ask away x

Ally   I am sorry things are so difficult at the moment. One thing I have learnt is that if you just keep on keeping on, things will change. They always do. This difficult time will pass, and you will be ok  

WW - hello! yes of course I remember you and lovely to "see" you

xxx


----------



## laurab

Slycett that made me laugh!!!

Wing wing - welcome back  

Ally -    If your ever desperate i can a;ways end tim over... althoigh he may have forgotton how to do it now!!

Tracey - you dont look 44 and its just a number honey.


----------



## shortie66

Laura - thats one of the reasons i love him, its cos he can take the most serious of conversations and make me laff out loud.  I know im lucky to have him


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Thanks girlies, I appreciate your positivity, I am sure we will get through it and sometimes I wonder if it gets really bad just before it gets better so hopefully we are getting somewhere. At least B was forced to accept he has issues with it and he realised how much it upset me too. xxxx

Laura - I am not even joking when I say that when I couldn't get Ben anywhere near me I was wracking my brains trying to think who I could put a bootie call into   then I remembered I had been married for 5 years and that I didn't know any single men!!!!     I won't be taking up your offer though, not sure Tim needs any more kids just now!!! 

Kate - before I forget - walnut whips are on offer in M&S    Scottie has a special gift being able to do that  

I am   I have no chocolate in the house  

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ally sweetheart     Thats awful having no chocolate in the house     Even i have chocolate in the house, well in the garage for dh's sarnie van   but its there should i ever get desperate (so to speak)     Things will get better sweetheart, i think the more we and try and force it to go the way we want things the worse it gets, and the sadder and more rejected we feel when it doesnt go our way. Give it time darling and things will come together.  Hope u enjoyed ur tea, it sounded divine.  I have been a real naughty girl and had two pieces of asda pizza and a chicken burger, i was bl00dy starving    Will take lewis for an extra long walk 2moz and try and pull it back i get weighed again tuesday


----------



## almond

No choc in house is v bad situation. When that happens to me is battle of vices and never sure which will win out - desire to stuff face with chocolate or lazyness


----------



## shortie66

Hello almond sweetie pie   do u keep ur chocolate in the fridge or the cupboard?     Im just about to get another jd and coke.  Amazing how it gors straight to ur head, i've only been 2 weeks without drinking and im ratted on 3 jd's    Im up for partying tonight     dont think dh is very impressed with me


----------



## almond

Kate - choc mainly in fridge sometimes in freezer   
I have got a food hangover


----------



## Züri

Awww Kate if I could I would but will be in teh middle of my next cycle - but have a few drinkies on me as I wont be able to 
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ahh thanks Kate darling   with you all behind me I know things will be okay, its so upsetting not to mention humiliating at the time. Oooooh the pizza sounds lovely lovely. A good walk should set you straight tomorrow  I also read some article about bathing in epson salts knocking 5lbs off, sounds brilliant but I am sure if it was true we would all be doing it every night after a massive pig out!!!  

Almond -   I know exactly what you mean. I have been stuck to the sofa for the last 3 hours wanting to go to the freezer to get some ice cream and butterscotch sauce (thought that may fill the void) but literally cannot move!!  

Oh well I think I am going to have to brush my teeth and turn in, that always marks the end to any chocolate fantasies as I can't eat it after I have done my teeth!

Sleep tight gorgeous girls xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri i will drink a whole bottle of jd for you    We will all be sending       ur way sweetheart, i soooooo hope this will be ur time.     

Almond never tried choccy in the freezer im frightened of breaking my toothy pegs.  Foooodddddd i lurrvveeeee foooooodddddd.     I could just swallow a chocolate bar eat all the chocolate from round the edges then off the top........oh god i need chocolate   

Ally think i may be better off swallowing the epsom salts hunny      Sleep tight sweetheart, everything will be 'a' ok


----------



## Pixie75

Evening chatterboxes!  

Kate: Step away from JD and walnut whips!!  

Ally: WTF is wrong with Ben, honestly?! I have plenty of single male friends so do let me know if he doesn't get his precious willie out his pants next time and I'll send someone over for you - that will teach him!   xx 

Laura: Do you think Tim's virginity grew back?  

Latestarter: Think about my PM honey.  

Almond: How inconvenient it is for us that you are moving into an open plan office!    

Tracey: You don't look 43 to start with but even if you did 40's are not too late to have a child let alone your third child. Try not to worry about what other people will think, it's nobody's business.  

Zuri:   at you calling me Ally!

Malini: Thanks for wanting to sort out the music, you are a star! Not that I would mind doing the music but I just thought you girls might not want to belly dance all night!   

Wing wing: Welcome back.  

Purps: Happy anniversary for tomorrow honey.   

I didn't want today to be over, how lovely was the weather! I'm nice and brown now  

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hey can someone say i dont look 43 please? Im feeling all left out here   

Hello pixie my ickle sweetie pie puddin  i aint had a walnut whip since tuesday, granted i did eat 3 but it was my after weigh in treat and they were m&s ones so not as many calories as normal ones. 

I will go away now as im obviously peed ratted, but be warned i may be back later    

P.S. i will belly dance but u'd better all move out the way cos i might cause a tidal wave


----------



## Pixie75

[fly]Kate you don't look 43! [/fly]  

Night night my darling.


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls

Hope everyone is good today and that it is as sunny where you are as it is here in Luxembourg. Don't mind waking up on days like this. Only downer is being in the office!

I have to apologise if I ask questions of you individually that everyone else knows the answers to - I have missed out on so much!

So, here goes&#8230;

How is *Lainey* getting on? Does she still post on this thread? Is all OK with her twins?

*Purps* - where are you off to on holiday - how lovely - I wish I had a holiday to look forward to! Unfortunately I had 5 weeks off work over the summer with a severe infection in my arm so cannot justify a holiday just yet! Being at home was FABULOUS - even tho I came close to having to have arm amputated!

Hi *Ally* - thanks for your good wishes. Sorry to hear about the intimacy thing with Ben but I really think it all goes in cycles. I can remember a few months ago going through the same and actually felt rejected and desperate which didn't help as just led to arguments. Now it has gone the other way and I am the one who really cannot be @rsed. Got to get it out of my head that it isn't worth it! Am sure it will sort itself out. I think we have said before that all our men have issues with pressure.

At least your dinner sounded yummy!!

Oh, and how are your sisters?

*Tracey* - am really pleased to hear you are giving it another go. You are so brilliant to have picked yourself up so quickly and got on with life instead of wallowing - good on you gal!

Hi* Popsi* - congratulations on the adoption approval - that is GREAT news. What is next step? Am really thrilled for you hon.

*Kate* - thanks for the welcome and for your support. What's all this talk of being old - don't be ridiculous! Much better to be a bit older and settled, knowing what you want and who with! Anyway you are not old - 70 is old! Tracey - same to you. Who cares what anyone else thinks. You will both be fabulous Mummies and I won't hear another word about it!

Have to ask about this Christmas "do". Can I come and when/where is it?

Wotcha *Almond* . Hope your first day back at work goes well. Open plan hey? Get a desk with a wall behind you so no-one can look over your shoulder. Failing that barricade yourself in so no-one can get near your screen!

Can I ask you about immune testing? It seems daft that it is not routine as there seems little point going through all this IVF treatment only to discover that one has immune issues that need treating. Presumably then it is not a routine test in the UK. So when do you know if you need testing, how is it done and how much does it cost. Also, if issues are discovered - what is the treatment?

Hi *Laura* - am loving the pea outfits - you must have made them??

*Pixie* - hi babes. Hope you are OK.

Hello to everyone else and look forward to chatting more later when everyone else gets on line!

WW X


----------



## latestarter

Thanks for all your kind messages, 

Malini, Ally, Tracey, Slycett, Almond & Pixie - thanks for the suggestions about checking immunes as well - I guess this is something we now need to investigate.... if that turns out to be a problem too it just seems as if the odds are stacked against us & we have too many obstacles preventing us from conceiving.

Probably need to get dh's sperm checked as well - need to have a look at the male factor board for info - was very worried this time as he only ever has 1 or 2 sperm that move (which was fine for my own poor egg production!!) but they had to use immotile sperm for the donor's eggs & I don't know if this is a problem too  

We will go back for our 4 frosties probably but I am just so scared of giving up on the dream of carrying my own baby    - how on earth do you face a childless future?  I'm not sure I want to adopt either - I just feel so cheated - why can't we get a break?!!

I feel so sad for dh as well - he broke his back at 21 and now he is spending all his compensation money on this when it should be there to pay for things he needs as a disabled man - we just can't keep on using his money because there will be nothing to pay for his care when he gets older.

Sorry to just come on here and moan - I am just so lost now & don't have any energy to face the future without the hope of a baby


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Ladies
Firstly           to you all – I have been lurking since I last posted and have been overwhelmed with the support and love that you have shown for each other and the courage that has be shown so often – it’s just not fair, is it.         I can honestly say that this has kept me going over the last couple of months, so thank you. Having dropped into the deepest black hole of depression, I am determined to crawl back out of it and would like to say a big thank you to Kate who contacted me last night. I promise that I will try harder and get involved again – if you’ll have me back.
We are now considering DE having said we wouldn’t not so long ago – the posts from Steph, Kate and Tracey in particular helped with that decision. I have contacted both Reprofit and Jinemed and am waiting for some dates – I am conscious that I shall now be at least 43 if anything happens and am finding that hard, especially as I can’t quite believe I’m that old!!!! We never went back to the Lister even though Raef said he’d be willing to give us another try – the conversation with Marie hit too hard. Having said that, we will hopefully try the DE cycle alongside my own, even if just to confirm what I think we already know. The only thing that I haven’t quite worked out is why didn’t it work when we first tried back in 2000 – my eggs can’t have been that old then. 
        again to you all, and hopefully I’ll be a better FF from now on. I am also going to take inspiration from all those who are losing weight to try to shift some of the 2 1/2 stone     I've put back on since April - off to do my ticker now.
Love Catherine xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Only just got up and dh still in bed as we both managed to down most of a bottle of jd last nite between us     Saying that tho we did have a bl00dy good time and a laugh    Am hoping when scottie finally comes round we can have a drive over to kidderminster carpets to see if they have any nice rugs (avoiding car showrooms on the way  )

Morning wing wing   its definately not sunny here today   I consider myself told about the age issue     i'll try to think its just another number like fsh and amh    How hot is it there hunny?   

Latestarter massive      for u darling.  Obstacles can be overcome hunny, we have been through so many already so a few make wont make any difference.  So sorry to hear about ur dh tho and his poor back      You can come on here and moan all u like sweetheart, come and join our lost club and we will all our way together    

Ruralchick welcome back darling    Of course we will have u back u are always welcome.  Will do our our best to help u out that black hole and make sure u stay out of there.  Good luck with the wight loss hunny bun, i've got about the same to shift   was going really well till last night and the jd incident.   

Morning everyone else   must go and have a shower and see if i can wake scottie up


----------



## Malini

Morning,

You've been a busy bunch you lot.  So much food talk that I am full and not had breaky yet!!

Almond, hope today isn't too awful a shock to the system for you.  Sad you can't come out on Thursday but know you're busy.  The benefit of open plan offices is that it is very public to scoff at your desk and after your weekend of being a glutton (I loved that you made your dad order something so that you could eat it) it sounds like this is in order.  Oh, for those who think I am being mean Almond is one of those irritatingly tiny people that can eat and eat and eat but still stay ickle.  More green with envy ....

Kate, how can anyone ever look 43 if they have feet the size of a child?  You are safe for life.  Hope you and Lewis are having a lovely long walk and not waiting for dh to emerge from the JD haze!  There is a great website for rugs called woven ground - check that out.  What's all this about cars  Need to get you on my ********.

Pix, Happy to help with the music (Barry White request heard Ms S.) but I am by no means taking over.  We could have a few ipods and swap and change - belly dancing would be too funny - but by all accounts you don't have a belly.  Oh well there's time to work on that    So envious (seriously having an envy problem today) of you being warm and brown.  

Ruralchick, I know that black hole too well.  Hope we can help you continue your climb out of it.  On the egg quality conundrum - I started trying when I was 29 and it seems I should have at 21 - there are no simple answers.  Regret is a nasty emotion and I am crippled by it sometimes.  It is so easy to write 'keep going' or 'it will get better' (although anyone who tells me that here understands how difficult it is so I know is never glib) but hard to do.  Your plan sounds wonderful and if you are really selfish and just focus on you and dh for a while it will be here before you know it.

WW - Oh how wonderful to have you back.  The party is being organised by our Pixie.  It is on the 27th Nov and you are most welcome.  I am running an informal hostel service at my apt so feel welcome to stay with me.  We'd love to have you and, fingers crossed, celebrate your successful cycle.  

Tracey - I am thrilled you want to try again but also recognise that you are worried about this being a neverending part of your life.  From meeting you and listening to you post I don't believe that is your motivation.  I think you are realistic about how this works and that some perserverence is often required.  Your decision to move from your OEs and to DEs is evidence of how considered you are as it is all too tempting, particularly with your history, to continue looking for that elusive golden egg (nothing wrong with that if it is what you want to do). It seems to me you want another child to make your family how you want it to be and there are few more noble and honest goals than that.

AnnaofC - Exactly!!!!

Zuri - Darling, hope it didn't feel like I was being a 'know-it-all'. I echo Kate's sentiments about wishing you were here but wishing more that this next cycle is the special one for you.

Happy Morning all,
M xxx


----------



## Malini

Goodness me how could I forget to mention that Ally, I am hoping   that this month your body is doing as we wish it would.  So, so sorry about issues with Ben.  I find it hard to like my body, feel sexual or desirable at the moment.  I look with despair at myself and think, 'What type of woman are you if you can't do this one amazing thing that women are programmed to do?' Must be a real turn-off to be around me when I am in this jag, but I am trying to focus on how beautiful you are and all the women I have met or seen via this thread and remind myself that 'I don't think that about them and quite the contrary I marvel at the beauty, fun, kindness I find here so why beat myself with something I wouldn't hear of in connection to all of YOU.'  This is tangential, I understand that your issues may not be the same but I wanted to share that evil, black thoughts drift across my mind too often.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Sam hun- Just sent you a text. I am so very sorry, more than sorry if that makes sense.
You and C are a beautiful GORGEOUS couple and you will have your baby, but the path to get there is more winding than we would want it to be. 
Your 4 frosties are there hun and something good will happen to you both soon.
lots of love    

Tracey-  

Pix- Hun,thanks  for sorting the do out, it looks lovely. ps, you're ALWAYS lovely and brown    

Alls- Hun, what can I say apart from sorry about your B again. it must be a terrible strain on you  
No chocolate in the house WTF?    

kate- "Spendy"!!!! loving the new car lady  

Purps- happy Anniversary lovely to you and G.
What a lovely week you have hun  

beachy- Hun, are you ok after your fall?  

WW- It's about bleedin time you came back girl    
LOVELY to see you    

Almond- nice weeding?  

laura- your dreams are starting freak me out now    
I didn't go out dancing no.......I fell asleep on the sofa and was in bed for 9.30pm!!!!!!!! WHY     

catherine- Welcome back lovely  

Hi Malini  

Well, I had a really nice weekend girls, was out all day Saturday and spent a little too much ££££ but what the hell eh!!
I actually treated myself to some lovely new undies too.
I bought some holiday stuff too and had a lovely lunch at Cafe Rouge,  I love their Creme Brulee   
Loving the X Factor too  

Love to Everyone   

Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne morning sweetheart   Oooo new undies u lucky girl hmmm i could do with some too i have two pairs of boobs at the mo in most of my bra's   

Malini morning hun   scottie is out of his jd haze and i've supplied him with tea and toast bless him     he is not used to drinking spirits at all and he was quite funny to watch from what i can remember     I think we all have that useless feeling sometimes but what carries us through is that we are not alone, we have each other for support, love, and most of all a damn good laugh    

Rural meant to say earlier sweetie the xmas party is in london, me and anne will prob get train down so if u want a ticket let me know, my neighbour works at train station and gets me tickets cheap


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies 

Looks like hugs are needed all round 



slycett said:


> Anne morning sweetheart  Oooo new undies u lucky girl hmmm i could do with some too i have two pairs of boobs at the mo in most of my bra's


Two pairs Kate? How did you manage that, I didn't even get one pair, mine are bee stings 

Anna So Broody, thank you so much for the plum cake recipe, I'm going to give it a go this week once we've eaten all the apple crumbles and pies I made last week. So much for having a bikini body when I go to Turkey and Cyprus next month

Welcome back Catherine and Wingwing  

Swinny, lots and lots of luck for your scan this week 

Latestarter, so sorry 

Driver, are you back yet? 

Ally   Sorry about Ben, I really hope things start to pick up for you sweetness, you've had such a tough time lately 

Anne, lovely piccies of the cheeky furry numbers on ** 

Hello everyone else 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - thanks for sorting the doo out. The venue looks ideal! I looked at the website, they seem to have x2 sites? Or am I being thick? 

Latestarter -     I agree it might be worth checking out your immunes. I know nothing about male factor sorry.

Wing Wing - welcome back hun! Re immunes they are not standard here and most nhs docs, don't believe they are linked to mc or ivf failure   I begged by consultant to refer be to Dr Quenby (nhs) in Liverpool (before starting ivf) who is doing a trial, trying recurrent miscarriers on steroids IF they have a high level of nk cells in the uterus which she tests for. As I moved to ivf she wrote to my consultant recommending steroids from et. I now worry I am not being treated aggressively enough, so I will be starting steroids earlier (from et) and a higher dose (naughty I know). If this tx fails I will get further immune tests done at Care in Nottingham. I am down regulating 2nd September, stimming middle of Sept, ec/et start of Oct...are we going to be cycle buds? 

Tracey - 'friends' can be very funny when you go through a mc. I really found out who my 'real' friends are. Think its wise to see Dr *******.  You are NOT old! I would much rather see a mum in her 40's with a baby rather than the teenage Mums I see in Asda! 

Kate - that goes for you too, you are NOT old, neither do you look it! 

Anne - I love creme brulee! 

Purps - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Hope you have a lovely day 

Ally - sorry about B   

Catherine - welcome back! 

LJ - hope you are having a lovely holiday 

LW - I pm'd that recipe to you . 

Almond - did you watch 4 weddings? Wasn't keen on any of them. The vicar's daughter should not have won, she wasn't very nice! 

Swinny - not long until your scan now!    

Hi Malini, Anna, Driver, Zuri et all  

Was a bit upset by a pm. I gave some advice on mc testsing. The lady said that if she had nk's the treatment would leave her with a child with a disability?  As far as I know steroids are not risky.. a slight increase of risk of cleft palette and lower birth weight. 

Had a busy weekend. Got my peak on my monitor and managed some BMS   Did loads of gardening yesterday...aching today! 

I had my schedule through. Drugs arrive Friday. Down regging shot 2nd September, baseline 22nd Sept, ec/et (fingers crossed) start of October. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Morning LW   

AnnaSB- I too had a peak yesterday and today on the old monitor   
Lets hope eh!
Sorry someone upset you on PM    xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

yay - Emak, Rural Chick and Wing Wing are back! hello!!!!

Almond - whenever I read your posts I can really relate to them! I too have a food hangover! I've been really good all week, no alcohol, healthy eating, loads of exercise, then it all went t*ts up last night! I started eating and didn't finish until the fridge was half empty! I was just really hungry, you know when you are REALLY REALLY hungry and however much you eat isn't enough? Anyway, i was going to weigh myself this morning to see how much I've lost this week, but can't face it. I have done a double spin class this morning at the gym though and sweated buckets, which may be reflected on the scales....

Kate - you make me laugh!!! Dp had a good few drinks last night (dreading back to work in the morning) and I SO wanted to join in and have a sunday night p***up. If I'd been on here and seen you were I probably would have joined you.  

No, we didn't hear anything back from Reprofit, despite much chasing. I've given up on them and we're probably going to go to the Jinemed clinic in Northern Cyprus, and have  abeach holiday too while we are there.   I've got my ultrasound scan to look at my fibroid in a couple of weeks, to see if it needs removing prior to tx, so small steps are being made! 

Well, we're hoping for a DE cycle next summer. But we have to wait until DP receives his inheritance as we can't afford it otherwise. I'm really worried it's going to take forever though and certainly won't be by next year, as the house which is part of the estate isn't even on the market yet. Like all of you, I still worry about age - not so much a worry with DE, but unlike  alot of you, I feel and look older than 38!

And I need some advice girls. I'm seriously thinking about going back on the DHEA. I was on it for 12 months previously, but stopped it as my AF changed completely, and i stopped getting sore breasts before AF, which I thought was probably a bad thing. But now i have nothing to lose, shall I try again? I haven't had any levels checked, and probably won't either.

love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Jo- I can't really advise on the DHEA hun as I took it and had a failed TX BUT, I prob didn't take for long enough, however ,  it gave me violent headaches and I put on so much weight that it just wasn't funny. That wasn't meant to sound vain by the way. If I'd have felt that it could have helped me then yes, I would carry on but it just wasn't  for me.
We all react to things differently hun, I also had very bad reaction to the chinese herbs.
I think my bod is well and truly fff'd   
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Oh my, 11 pages of reading later and my lunch break is over 

No time for personals, will have to catch up with you all tomorrow, 90 work emails in 2 days and 11 pages of reading on here and my day is disappearing very quickly.... 

Thanks for asking after me ladies, test was negative, AF arrived Sat am and am starting my next TX cycle *TODAY*, just had the call from the hospital to start my stims tonight, (though I could write a very long post about clinic as I am really not impressed with them and we haven't even started yet, I am soooooo confused about the protocol they are doing...........), had a fab long weekend in Northumberland (though DH is convinced I can magically make AF appear every time we go away )


----------



## Little Me

Welcome back AM and good luck for this TX


----------



## Little Me

PS Jo- My post wasn't mean to be negative about DHEA hun, sorry if it reads that way


----------



## Coco Ruby

Afternoon,

Sounds like a missed a good jd and chocolate weekend!

Hi Ally, sorry you and Ben have been having a few probs.  Like the girls say, am sure it's a phase and you will find things get better with a little bit of time x

Driver, sorry the test was -ve but lots of luck for the next tx!!  

JoM, sounds like you are making great progress with your DE plans x

Hi TraceyM, glad to hear that you are taking some +ve decisions towards your next steps.  I don't think you are doing it 'just for the sake of it' as it were, it's a serious decision to make and requires a lot of financial and emotional commitment.  As for the job, yes it will get you out of it for a while but so could lots of other things (signed off for stress etc for example?? Just a suggestion if you are desperate for a break for a while).

Hi Swinny, when is your scan?  There have been so many posts I can't keep up!

AnnaG, new underwear sounds great, I really should make an effort!
Hi Slycett, Almond, Malini, the new (but old -you know what I mean!)ladies I haven't said Hi to yet 

Am ok, but the 2nd week of the 2ww is the worst.  Am really tempted to do an early test.  I've had very little cramps or twinges at all in the last 4 or 5 days.  The only thing is sore (.)(.)s, on and off, some days more than others.  This morning they were so sore I wanted to rip them off!!  But I think this must be the cyclogest, with all the progesterone in my system etc.  I think my otd is Saturday (confused about whether you count et day in the date to test eg the 12 days afterwards).  So thinking might test on Weds...is that too early.

Just want to know (although I already suspect..sorry for being negative)

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Wing Wing - Great to see you on here again as well - I think our lovely Kate was on a recruitment drive this weekend, thank goodness. I'm well impressed with your personals - I can't believe how quickly this thread goes at times. 

Kate   - thanks again hun for dragging me out of the wilderness - I must ignore all the food talk now though as the diet must start - Purple's chocolate hug must be banned, along with the wine, pizza, curry and ice cream I've been stuffing for the last few weeks. Why can't healthy food be comfort food?   Love the comment about the 4 boobies - I too have that problem at the moment - if I could swap them for LW's bee stings, I'd only have about half a stone left to lose!!!!!   I'd love to join you all at the Christmas party but don't want to gatecrash - I would hate to take someone's place who has been a much better FF than me. However, if I can come - train journey here we come!!!    

Malini   thanks for your support - depression is a horrible illness and I'm glad you're not there at the moment.

Dear Anne - I have been following all Charlie's exploits and Jas's progress - great to hear about the job but a shame about his exam - 85% seems a really high pass mark to me - I think he did really well to get so much on his first try. Your egypt holiday sounds lush - we've just been camping for three weeks in Greece and it was so nice to be in the Sun and away from it all. What were the new undies - tops, bottoms or both? I too am an X factor fan but SCD is my first love - can't wait, not long now. 

LW - I may well have to pick your brains very soon if that's OK. I followed your progress over on the Jinemed thread and a     that this will be your turn.  

Anna - I think you have been so strong, especially with that so called friend of yours - I'd have told here exactly where she could shove her visits - perhaps that's why I don't have many friends!!! Are you North or South of Shrewsbury - we are less than 2 hours from there. I'm very impressed with all your domestic skills - jam and gardening - a true WIer!! 

Jo   -I can let you have Jana's email address for Reprofit if you want - they are now booking for June 2010. When I was on 75mg DHEA for a couple on months, my FSH did come down low enough (9.1) for me to get to a day 3 test at the ARGC but then my progesterone level was too high for them. I know I daren't take them now because you're not supposed to if you have depression.

Romina at Jinemed, on the other hand has told me that she has a suitable donor - with blue eyes and much thinner than me (not hard at the moment!!!) and that I can start the OCP next month in readiness for the beginning of October - I really didn't expect it to be so soon and am now in a bit of a dilema as to what to do. This is exactly what I want but I'm conscious that I daren't tell my GP what we're planning as I'm being treated for my depression at the moment and I'm sure he'll say that it's not a terribly good idea in case in doesn't work. But if I don't do it now, my next chance won't be til next summer holidays which is just so long away. 
I have to admit I didn't expect to be making a decision quite so quickly - I only contacted them on Friday afternoon    

Driver - so glad you a now fully mobile again but sorry about the witch arriving - I know we were all hoping for a BFP for you. Still,    that this time is yours.  

Coco - please try to keep a PMA - like I know how easy that is - the second week seems to go on for ever, doesn't it?   - try to stay away from the evil pee sticks as long as possible    - Weds is way too early.

Love and      to everyone
Catherine xxx


----------



## Little Me

Coco- Hun, I'm sorry you're struggling on the 2ww,I've never got there myself but can only imagine how hard it is  
i would (personally) wait till early one day early hun but we're all different , it's enough to make us all go mad this malarki isn't it    

Hi catherine- wow, a donor for you already, excellent news  
Romina is great by the way.
Sorry to hear about your deperssion  
Undies was a selection of 5 sets in total, bras, knickers and thongs     , all very nice and lacy and lovely, the only thing I need to do now is wear them .............I don't know if it's just me but i've lost so much confidence since all this [email protected] started that even things like wearing nice undies has been affected.
Sounds crazy I know  
xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Catherine - I know it's all a bit of a rush, but I would definately go for this cycle now if I were you. How exciting. And thanks for your thoughts on DHEA.

Anne honey, I want your honest experience of DHEA so that I can make an informed decision - it was quite negative for you, so thanks for letting me know. I too am concerned about the weight gain, more than anything else if i'm honest. And I did get some awful mood swings on it too. But like you, if I knew it was definately helping I could put up with nearly anything. But after 2 months on it I was no closer to getting pg, so maybe not....

I just feel like I need to be doing something at the moment. We had another difficult time at the weekend, with DP's friends who have a 7 year old but also a new baby. The baby was just scrummy. They insisted on taking all these pictures of DP holding the baby. I had to go into the kitchen to cry. Again. 

love to you all,
jo xx


----------



## Little Me

Jo- Hun, I know that feeling- having to sneak off for a    , sometimes I even have to do it when I'mm out and there are no babies around 
Dunno why


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh pants Driver, sorry AF arrived, I was really hoping   But wow, that's fast, your next tx starts today, yay!!     All the luck in the world for this cycle! 

Anna, great news about your next tx too, it's just around the corner  

Catherine, of course, please pick my brains anytime, I'll try to help if I can. Are you planning on starting in Istanbul then going to Cyprus or Cyprus all the way? It's great news they've found you a donor so quickly. If you're absolutely sure that DE route is the way for you, then why not go next month? If you're feeling mentally strong enough then go for it girl, we're are and always will be here for you  

Coco, can't help with the test date, sorry, I've never got that far. Lots of luck though   

Jo, the Lister recommended I took 75mg DHEA and never did any tests on me. I have been taking it since March and so far, the side effects were wind in the first few weeks (which I blamed on the poor dog  ) and my skin is not great but if it makes a difference to egg quality I don't mind. It may not but at least I have tried.

Anne, what lovely lacey treats for you and J, if your monitor has just peaked you should do a parade for J tonight!  

LW x x x


----------



## Wing Wing

*Latestarter * - so sorry to hear you feeling so sad. You and DH sure have been through the mill. Don't give up sweets. 4 frosties - so there is lots to hope for. I know it is sometimes horrible to hear other people constantly being positive for you when all you want to do is cry and cry but you have to hang on in there babes.

Oh *Catherine* - you too honey. I know what it is like to be almost scared of posting again after a break but I already feel so much better for having been brave last night and taken the plunge. The girls are just soooooo amazing and I cannot imagine a better support network. Keep hold of the dream and really well done with the weight loss plan - that's well positive!

Just read on a bit and surely the reason for the depression is all this bloody IVF and wondering and guessing and hoping etc. I am also taking anti - Ds and my doc is of the opinion that the sooner I get what I want, the sooner the darkness will lift. How do YOU feel about going for it in Oct?

*Kate,* you are a SHOCKER!! And as for that husband of yours - you should be ashamed of yourselves for having fun on a SUNDAY night - whatever next? Laughing on a Monday? What has come over you? Sounds BRILLIANT by the way - it is soooo good to have fun sometimes innit? DH and I took our two dogs camping a couple of weekends ago, forgot all about the upcoming treatment, got absolutely sloshed 2 nights in a row (GASP! What would Zita say?!!!) and had the time of our lives. Gave me such a lift that it has to be worth it - disobeying all the rules occasionally hey?!

Oh, and is in the 30s here so am REALLY happy to be stuck in an office!

Hi* Malini* - Yippeeeeee! Friday 27 November is purrrrrrfick! Am booking the day as holiday NOW! It is really kind of you to say I can stay over and I would love to take you up on that offer. May be able to assist on accommodation front if there are enough people joining in so that we need additional accommodation. We have a company flat that I could see if I could get for free that night - let me know if a good idea as it would be tragic if anyone didn't come just for lack of accomodation. I don't know where you live Malini but am sure it is somewhere posh!!! The flat is next door to Harvey Nicks if any good.

*Pix* - thanks so much for organising. Can you PM me the location?

*Malini* - Very kind of you to be so positive about my next cycle - I guess at least it is under a different doctor and with different drugs so there may be at least one weeny egg somewhere!!!!

It is reassuring to know that even you have "evil, black thoughts". I am starting to actually believe I am an evil witch who doesn't even deserve a child! I TOTALLY know where you are coming from re the body issues - can't imagine anyone finding me attractive or sexy which is part of the problem now with me and my sex hang-ups! Sodding hell this is a nightmare!!

Hi *Anne*. Sounds like you had fun at the weekend - crème brûlée is my absolute fave dessert so am now dribbling into my keyboard - hey, could be an excuse to go home if computer doesn't work&#8230;&#8230;. Good plan and can't think why I haven't tried it before! New undercrackers as well - how posh - mine are all boring and nude (or grey!!) Maybe that is what I need to feel sexy again! Goodness the ideas are flowing today!

*Anna*, we may well be cycle buddies - IF I get past the production of an egg stage. Seems like I have a bit of a weird cycle planned - start Decapeptyl on Thursday and wait for AF which should arrive 5 to 7 days later (so not really down-regging is it?) Then start Puregon and Menopur. Oh well, let's see. Can't get much worse than no eggs to even collect can it?!

Hi *Jo * - LOVE the photo of your puppy - how cute! Am no expert on DHEA but I was prescribed it this time by my doc so am really hoping that there was a good reason. Has had no noticeable effect on me although I am hoping the weight gain can be blamed on the DHEA and not me also being a "half a fridge" girl!!! Yay - Anne has just exonerated me from my weight gain - it IS DHEA so I am off to the work fridge now to see what damage I can do!!!

*Driver* - good luck with this cycle hon.

Hi *Coco Ruby* - please stay positive. It must be a nightmare of a wait. Can't even imagine what it is like but hang on in there.

Back later girlies. Love and kisses to all.

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo and Anne      
When I went to see the doctor the other day there was a pram in the waiting room - just like the sort I would chose - next thing I know, floods of tears. I also have a male colleague at school who insists on bringing his one year old to anything he can just to show her off    . I can just about cope when I'm expecting it, it's when I'm not it gets hard   ........talking of which, get those sexy undies on tonight Anne and I'm sure Jas will be delighted - if I were to wear a thong at the moment it would be more along the lines of a sumo wrestler    . Anyway, you need to try them on before you go on holiday - I bet you'll look gorgeous in them. 
LW The plan is to go to Istanbul for 12 days to see if they can do anything with my eggs (unlikely, but worth one more go) and then onto Cyprus for ET with DEs, mine or a mixture. I am just amazed how quickly they were able to sort out a donor and get them ready for 6 weeks time. If I don't do it now, I shall always be saying "what if?"
Just seen WW's post - PRs are the best, aren't they - I feel so much stronger today than I have done in ages. Most of my depression is as a result of something that happened at work back in March, but I hope to get that sorted - I must say I think I will go for October - and DDH is up for it as well so I just need to reply to that email now.
Catherine xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Know what? Sod it. My job comes to an end this week, we're selling the house cos we're so skint, but... I REALLY WANNA GO TO THE PAAAAARTY!

So count me in. Even if my flexible friend might be screaming my that point. I'd so love to meet you all!

Laura - book me that square of carpet! Not that I'm a square you understand...


----------



## purple72

Yipee!!!!!

Be so cool to see you Mir! I'm so excited!!!

So sorry things are tough on the employment/finance front at the mo  

You can share my drinks sweetie anytime x


----------



## Little Me

Mira-  
But I'm delighted you're coming to the parrrrttttaaaayyyyy!!!

Sorry things are so sh!te at the mo for you all


----------



## Little Me

and WW- yay, you're coming too!! excellent   
i am going to take up an offer of accommodation defo (malini  ) 

Hi Purps


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Yay - miranda's coming to the party!!!!!!!!!!!      

ps,  but you're not sharing MY drinks though! Skint or not, I share alcohol or chocolates with NO oONE


----------



## purple72

Hi Anne,

I'm gonna book a hotel too xx


----------



## Little Me

I daren't book a hotel now....Malini will have my guts for garters


----------



## Miranda7

Meh - I don't care about any of it now. I just said to myself it was a choice between doing what I've craved doing for years, mummying, or having a nice house and handing him over to nurseries. Hate it. Life's way too short.

I'm a bit fatalistic on that way!

I won't ask to share Jo! If I'm there my plastic will take the weight of my binging...  

Now, why am I surrounded by flies when I just got an electric fly zapper from Freecycle? Heh? It's not killed ONE DAMN FLY.


----------



## Malini

That I will Anne.  Not that you need any new garters ... 

And I'll have yours too Purple.  There will be no wastage on hotel rooms...all funds go to fancy drinkies (with or without alcohol) and scrummy food - which we ALL love.

WW - Brilliant idea.  Harvey Nichs, eh?  Sod it you can all have my flat and I'll stay with WW and will hammer my credit card in the AM.  Brilliant.  Just joking.  I am in Hampstead (definitely the lower side) and there is room but it isn't massive so book that company flat if you can and we will have overflow.  So far I am expecting: Anne, Kate, Driver (good luck hun!), AnnaofC and Purple maybe (you're very, very welcome).  I have 6 sleeping options so WW you're welcome definitely.  But seems RuralChick (Catherine) needs a bed too (what's this about taking a place?? we'd love you there).  

Don't worry gang I know that some of the above are waiting on cycles, holidays and other variables but that's fine.  

I am free all day Friday and maybe we can meet up Saturday morning for shopping and brunch just to round off the whole shindig.  

Mir - Sorry things are rubbish atm, but I am soooo pleased you'll be partying with us.  I love your attitude and bet my bottom dollar that your gorgeous son will be all the better for this love and company you've chosen to give him.  Sounds like you'll stay with the lovely Laura but if for any reason that isn't possible you're welcome at mine.

Purps - Happy Anniversary and have a wonderful holiday.

Anne - I hear you on the confidence front loudly and clearly.  I feel rocked to my very core.

There's more to say but I have forgotten.  Probably the healthy lunch I just consumed is making my head shout loudly, 'make chocolate cake' and I can't hear any sensible thoughts for the din.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

I have no chance in hell trying to catch up with all those posts since last night   So who else is coming to the party now? Mir - woo hoo, good girl! Anyone else? We are never gonna fit in to that place  I'd better keep searching for another venue    xxxxxx

Laura
Driver - maybe
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
AnnaofC - maybe
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Swinny
Beach
Steph - maybe
Fish
LJ
Miranda
Wing Wing - ??
Latestarter
Catherine


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - List is looking good (we will definately need name badges  ), I am only a possible at the moment though as it depends on this cycle.....I may be away on holiday drinking myself silly.......

Anyone done the antagonist protocol before? No DR at all until after day 7 of stims, then inject Ganirelix Can you tell I am starting to worry The nurse didn't help my nerves when I questioned her due to the varying length of my normal cycle (21 - 29 days) she replied " well we don't think you need to DR any earlier after your response last time but if it will make you feel better you can start earlier it will just cost you more as you will have to buy more of the injections." I was looking for a yes / no response not a well do what you want response   

Purps - Happy Anniversary and hope you have a fandabulous holiday

Anne -   better get those new undies out if your CBFM is telling you to, a nice pair of size 2 high heals will look lovely with them I am sure.  

Sorry I am really struggling with personals today, I have read so much and it has all gone straight in one side and out the other...


----------



## Little Me

AM- I did the Antagonist protocol which was No DR at all.
I started with 450 menopur then on (I think) day 6 I started to take Cetrotide to stop ovulation- I took that for 5 days / or might have been 6.
i then stopped all drugs at the same time and had my trigger shot of ovitrelle 36 hours before EC.
Hope that helps 
WFT is your nurse on, they're supposed to be putting your mind at rest and giving you yes/no.
Ganirelix I believe is similar/same as Cetrotide that stops ovu - I don't think it's a DR. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone? - day 7 may be a little late hun but if you are having regular bloods  they will be able to see if your LH level rises.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - thanks for that Hun I feel a bit more relaxed now, you are correct the 2nd injection is to stop you ovulating, your cycle sounds very similar to what they have me doing as they originally said to start the 2nd injection on day 6 and this morning she said not to do it until I have had me scan next Monday so that will be day 8, they don't do any bloods though....guess that's cos it's not a "private" clinic, we are self funding but not private. I wouldn't be worried if my cycle was always 28 days but the last scan I had at the hospital was on day 6 of my cycle and I had a follie at 15mm and my lining was over 10mm so looked like I was about to OV, I am going round in circles do I trust them and just stim at 600 until 31st Aug or do I start the cetrocide on day 6 just for my sanity.......


----------



## Little Me

AM- It's a tricky one hun cos of your varied cycles and no bloods.
I'm pretty sure though that they would do a blood test- you may have to pay extra for it ( I was paying £10.00 per blood when I had my scans/bloods done at Coventry when I had my Jinemed TX)
You shouldn't have to be worrying like this hun    

What does anyone else think?


----------



## Pixie75

Driver you should start using Ganirelix when leading follie reaches 13mm so how the hell they know that won't be the case by day 8?   How many scans will you be having in total. If you are self funding then I'd demand a scan on day 6 just to be on safe side hon.


----------



## Malini

Hi,

I am with Anne - the bloods should help you find out when to start the Cetrotide (or equivalent) but the ARGC also said a scan can show as much - once follicle(s) is at a certain size then you start.   The blood results show the LH rising which is what causes the ovulation and also according to Sher in America contributes to egg quality issues. 

Driver - That's the protocol I have had all three times.  So you're not doing anything too far from the norm.

Pix - I think Catherine is another for the list. We can squeeze up but if you need any help on venue searching let me know.  Just saw your text to Driver and completely agree. I have a scan day 3 and day 5 and then every two to three days after that (and on the first round that was NHS). 

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Malini thanks hon   If you can think of anywhere please do let me know. I'm being given quite high minimum spend figures and venue hires for private function rooms. I don't see why we should pay for the venue fee on top of our food/drinks etc.   xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ladies thanks for your replies (you are the best  ), I know where they are coming from with not wanting to scan me as last TX cycle on day 10 of stims I only had 2 follies and the biggest was 7mm, I did challenge the nurse as strongly as I felt able and that was when she said to start the Cetrocide on Day 6 "if that would make me feel better" as it would not effect the outcome of the stims so maybe I will do this as it can't hurt but could stop me OV'ing if I am having one of my "short" cycles...... they have asked me to book in for scans on Monday (Day  and Friday (Day 12), they don't scan on a weekend  

Just a thought if they won't do bloods is it worth me doing my CBFM this month as doesn't this measure rising LH? and if I get a high or peak I can start the Cetrocide?


----------



## Wing Wing

Woo hoo *Catherine* - good choice loverlee . Roll on October - how positive get you get? Yah boo sucks to depression!!!

Hi *Miranda* - am sure you won't regret the decision to party. Plastic is fantastic hey?

*Malini/Pix* - will book co flat tomoz and then at least we have the choice. If we don't need it, I can always cancel. REALLY exiting hey?

*Driver* - sorry you have been allowed to get into such a tizz about your treatment - really unfair as it is not what you need. The protocol you mention means nothing to me but unhelpful doctors/nurses are my speciality!!!    Good luck and don't stand for any sh1te!

WW


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wow you have been chatty.

Catherine.  thanks for the pM.  Welcome back, it is so lovely the way the PR team understands when people have to go away for a while then welcomes us back.  Make sure you ignore all the chocolate talk on this thread though.  These girls will lead you astray    It will be great to meet you at the Xmas party (actually it should be renamed Tracey's Birthday Party as my birthday is two days after.   
I can't believe the Jin have found you a donor so quickly.  I have ummed and ahhed about DE abroad.  I think if we didn't have Max and DH about to open a shop I would be giong to cyprus myself.  I suppose I still could.

Driver.  I think you should check with your clinic before doing anything they aren't expecting you to do.  Can you pay for extra scans.  I know when I was self funding at Guy's they just did one scan 8 days after starting stimms.  I didn't think to ask for anythign different but that was my first cycle.
Good luck

WingWing.  Was it you asking about Lainey?  Anyway, she is fine. pg going as planned after the awful time she had in the first few weeks


----------



## Little Me

All the talk of chocolate made me go and buy some earl;ier from the vending machine       
You lot lead me astray


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry had to stop mid post as I had the flashing thing again. I keep forgetting to use google chrome as my browser.  Now where was i...

Anne, I had forgotten about the chocolate talk.  Now you have reminded me I am going to have to go to Waitrose to get some.  Maybe the 5 minute walk down there will burn the same no of cals I will consume.

Re MY BIRTHDAY PARTY!  If there is room on either Malini's floor or WingWings company flat can I have a space.  Although I only live 45 mins outside London my last train is 11.45 meaning I have to leave where-ever I am by 11.15 at the latest - that feels much too early.  Also, please don't make me to karaoke - my voice is so so so bad I might get banished from team PR forever.

Although I have been bleeding for about 3 days now it is no more than a normal period.  On my first MC I had lots of cramping and pain and lots of blood but each MC after has been lighter and less painful.  I know I shouldn't complain that I am not in pain but I wonder if I should get another scan in a week to make sure it has all gone.  Do you think I could get one from my GP.  I don't want to spend £100.  I would rather save that for something that moves me forward.  Or failing that I would rather spend it on a new bag.


----------



## Pixie75

Anne G said:


> All the talk of chocolate made me go and buy some earl;ier from the vending machine
> You lot lead me astray


as if you'd need our help with that!!  

Tracey, I have the same problem but if I can convince DH to pick me up we can give you a lift as well? I'm sure he wouldn't mind driving for 2 pissheads! 

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

not thinking about chocolate - fruit is just as lovely (who am I trying to kid!!!). 
I would love to come to the party please and would love to sleep on Malini's floor if you're sure that's OK. I will have a hospital appointment that day  so would be able to come down early   . Thanks Pix for adding me to the list already - I'm so excited now, I can't wait - new ticker time methinks 
Have had a long chat with DH this afternonn and we're definitely going for it - can anyone tell me though if there is any contact between the Jinemed and your GP? Will they be able to send me the prescription for the pill as I don't think I'd be able to carry that one off either!!!
I saw some of my crisis team members this afternoon and they were really impressed with how much better I am from last week - so THANK YOU ALL.       I can't believe how much better I feel - this time last week I was ready to give everything up. 
I'm changing my photo as I don't want to be recognised by non FFs - I intend to be on here much more now and I don't want anyone else to find out what I'm up to, if you see what I mean. I hope that doesn't sound too paranoid but I don't need any more hassle at the moment.
Lots of love and      
Catherine xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Crikey u have been busy     

Well u will all be pleased to know i finally ordered my rug      Went to so many places to have a look and ended up on an industrial estate in kidderminster.  Its gorgeous quite dark cream with a chocolate rose pattern here and there on it.  All i need to do now is decorate the lounge   

Blimey i have hardly any chance of doing personals but i'll give it go anyway  

Catherine glad u are coming to the party, we can all crash on mallini's floor and i'll bring the jd.  Well done on going for the cycle at the jinamed, and seeing as im such a nosy cow can u let me know approx how much its costing please hunny?  Im not booked in till next march/april and would ideally love to get in somewhere sooner but cost is a main thing for us at the moment unfortunately   

Driver ahh hun sore af turned up the miserable beatch but yayyyy well done on starting stims.  Best of british luck sweetheart       coming ur way   

Anne yayy go girl enjoy the bms u lucky girl, sure someone else has had a peak too  

Is is you anna so broody    im losing the plot here   

Hello jomac how u doing sweetheart?   

Soz thats all i can remember   

Hello pixie purps tracey mallini donkey almond wingwing annaofc miranda laurab coco swinny beachy latestarter zuri fishy and everyone else.  Hope scottie hurries up and cooks tea im bl00dy starving


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pixie75 said:


> Tracey, I have the same problem but if I can convince DH to pick me up we can give you a lift as well? I'm sure he wouldn't mind driving for 2 pissheads!


Who are you calling a pisshead. I will only be drinking mineral water with a slice of detoxifying lemon. Only joking

Catherine, I am glad that team PR have made you feel a bit better. I think if your depression is caused by something specific then only attempting to deal with that situation will enable you to get out of it. Even if you don't resolve the situation the way you want you feel better about yourself for at least trying to do something about it. I know my DH has become a changed person since he started his plans for opening a shop. He was so down before (and I was always having a go at him) because his lack of a job situation was affecting his self esteem. Everyone kept saying we needed counselling to sort our relationship but I knew all the problems were due to his job situation.

Can those of you who have looked into a DE cycle in Cyprus tell me what the rough cost is? If I go back on the list at CRM it will be £450 to go on the list, £5,800 for a cycle excl drugs and blasts or freezing.

Latestarter. Personally I think you should get your immunes tested before you use your frosties. Dr S said I would have to pay about £800 in total as I had all the ones that are free on the NHS done already (NHS ones are really clotting issues rather than immunes). There is an immunology thread somewhere which is really helpful. I don't really understand it all myself. I am now questioning whether it was you who said you had frosties but can't see far enough back. Apologies if I have got mixed up.


----------



## Malini

I've made a chocolate cake out of sheer desperation for chocolate.  Dh has the car and the village I live in is a 3 mile walk to the nearest store, so I turned the cocoa from Winter into a cake. How pathetic am I

Tracey, Catherine and Pixie - Between WW and her Knightbridge pied a terre and my place there is room for EVERYONE. Let's face it; I really don't think a lot of sleeping is going to happen. 

Pix, I'll ask my mate now re venue - she is a member of everything swish and hip.

Hurrah for your new rug Kate.

And additional Hurrah for your better mood Catherine.  Who wouldn't get depressed at the thought of all hope being gone, not the case any longer.

Driver - I second a paid for scan at around day 5 or a blood test.  Don't know anything about monitors, sorry.

Yes, Tracey ask your GP.  I think that 100 would make a lovelier handbag - what do we pay for tax for anyway??

Yeah, the sun has come out over the Peaks (such a rare happening I must applaud it).

Evening to all - I am very haphazard on personals at the moment - sorry.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Ladies
This is part of the email I received today from Romina at the Jinny - I shall be staying somewhere much cheaper though (bed in a shared dorm is 13 euros a night!!) and getting flights with easyjet/pegasus.

"Egg donation + ICSI with your own eggs : 4500 GBP

12 days accomadion in Istanbul : 600 GBP www.taslikhotel.com

7 days accomodation in Cyprus + 2 airline tickets ( from Istanbul to Cyprus
+ Cyprus to Istanbul) : 800 GBP
http://www.oscarresort-kyrenia.com/?gclid=CIvcwKGIvJwCFcuS3wodsEVYmA

Medication : 800 GBP"

I reckon the flights for me from London to Istanbul then from Istanbul to Cyprus and then back from Cyprus to London and the return flight to Cyprus for Duncan to do his bit will be about another £600.
Given the basic ICSI cost with the Jinny is £1500, the cost of the DE is £3000, which compares with 3900 euros I was quoted with for Reprofit.

Hope that helps.

Love Catherine xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just remembered a couple of other things I was going to say.

Anna.  Was it you who had an upsetting PM about steroids?  I was told that yes there was a theoretic risk of a clef pallet with Prednisolone but it was theoretical as it had only been seen in animals.  Very little predn... gets through to the baby.  I have never heard of any other risks of disability.  

I said there were a couple of things but now I have forgotten what the second one was  

Oh, just seen catherine's post (would you prefer we just called you ruralchick? if you are worried about anonymity?) I presume you don't pay a fee for going on the DE list with the jinny?


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Tracey
I'm quite happy with Catherine thanks for asking, although goodness knows what it might be after your birthday party!!!!
As far as I know there are no other fees to pay, but pehaps LW can confirm as I know she's flying out in the next couple of weeks.
xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi T*racey* - thanks for updating me re Lainey - such good news that all is going well for her. Makes it all worth it! Good idea to stay over in London - it is your birthday after all.

*
Anne* - you are sooooooo lucky to have a vending machine - I had to wait til I got home and then straight to fridge and finished DH's birthday cake - practically solid chocolate - that I made for *HIM*. Took advantage that David was in UK for weekend & wasn't back. I am going to be killed when he gets back - no cake left - whoops!

*Catherine* - am soooo glad you are feeling better - really brilliant!

*Kate* - glad you have a nice new rug - phanar, phanar! Sorry but brought to mind a mate of mine who got flooded and asked the insurance guy if he would like to "come upstairs and smell my rug" (meaning damp damage but the poor guy scarpered!!)

Right, off for yummy dinner now - Mumsie is here to stay while I have this cycle so no stress for me at home. What a love. Good job she is my bessie mate too and that David loves her!

Big kisses to all.

Roll on November and I NEVER say that!

Wing x


----------



## shortie66

Wing Wing said:


> *Kate* - glad you have a nice new rug - phanar, phanar! Sorry but brought to mind a mate of mine who got flooded and asked the insurance guy if he would like to "come upstairs and smell my rug" (meaning damp damage but the poor guy scarpered!!)
> 
> Wing x


        

im still tittering now at that.

Catherine (still seems funny typing my own proper name  ) thats not bad at all is it hunny   Plus a holiday of sorts thown in as well. Think im gonna have to stay with reprofit tho  we are still waiting for 2 more properties to be sold before we get any more ready cash im afraid  

Tracey     u really are my inspiration sweetheart im amazed by ur get and go attitude i wish i had half the gut you have   

Mallini - ooo chocolate cake  im being such a good girl after yesterdays fall from grace  only had toast so far and having turkey and low fat noodles for tea. I get  again tomoz and really hope i have lost a couple of pounds cos that'll be my first half a stone off  Only another 2 and a half stone to go after that  

Tea nearly ready, tho i am having a really really small jd to wash it down with, then a book for me, cos dh is watching footy tonight whoop di doooo how bl00dy exciting


----------



## Rural Chick

Talking of rugs, did lovely Anne ever rebook after she had been cancelled by her waxing lady, I can't remember - I do remember chuckling at the talk of spreading lady gardens though     .
WW - your Mum sounds lovely - I wish I had a good relationship with my Mum - she is also a part cause of my depression, not that I'm gong to think about that at the moment.
Kate, hun, well done on your diet today - half a stone is fantastic - I have bought up a whole load of low calorie ready meals today so that I'm not tempted to cook more than I should and to get me back into good habits again - can't say the low cal dandelion and burdock is a patch on a glass of wine though - tastes more like cough mixture to me. 
Thanks again for getting me back here - I'm soooooo grateful to everyone      
Love Catherine xxxx


----------



## Züri

Malini - of course i wouldn't think you were being a know-it-all silly!! glad you pointed out my terribly embarrassing error!!  

In thought i was doing well with my weight loss but have just seen Rural Chicks ticker!!! WOW!!!!!!! amazing well done!

xx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Zuri - how are you?  

you going to the Chrimbo - Tracey BD do?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Is it Zuri or WingWing who is a graphic designer?  DH has asked a designer to come up with some logos for his toy shop but so far we aren't don't like any of the 4 options he has done.  How many times can we keep asking him to come up with more?  If we have had two sets and still don't like anything would we have to pay.  We agreed £250 to come up with a logo.  Hopefully the next round will have something we like so I won't have to worry.

DH has gone round a friends to watch the footie so I am enjoying the peace and quiet.  Although missing my usual nightly foot massage.  Consoling myself with tea and chocolate and then some red wine.

Kate.  Are you finished your decorating and homeware buying now?


----------



## Wing Wing

Sorry Tracey, I am afraid I don't have an artistic bone in my body!  My art teacher even told my parents this at parents evening once!  

A toy shop!  That sounds fabulous - we can ALL be customers - he has to have online ordering - make that known!!!

Am off to bed now as knackered and really need to stay out of the fridge - am practically exploding!

Night all - sweet dreams    WW X


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey   hope you're ok, if you get stuck SIL is an artist, she studied at the Royal Academy and is coming up this weekend so see us so I can ask her x


----------



## Rural Chick

Züri said:


> In thought i was doing well with my weight loss but have just seen Rural Chicks ticker!!! WOW!!!!!!! amazing well done!
> 
> xx


Hi Zuri - it's not nearly as good as it looks, I'm afraid. I started this weight loss at the beginning of last year in order to start my tx - I had actually lost all 98lbs by April this year but have managed to put 38 back on since then - what's even worse, is that once I've lost that lot again, I still need to lose another 20lbs if I want to get my BMI down to 25. I don't even want to think that far ahead yet - I still can't believe how stupid I was to let it go back on.      . I have to say, your recent weight loss has been an inspiration for me to get going again, so thank you.    
What is the weather like in Switzerland this summer - has it been lovely and sunny or do you get rain too?

Tracey - do you want to tell us what the Toy Shop is going to be called - I'm sure there are lots of artistic types on here who may be able to help - unfortunately, that doesn't include me - I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler.      

Night night WW - sweet dreams to you too (you must have a big fridge to be able to get in it!!!!)

Love Catherine xxx


----------



## Malini

Hi Tracey,

Zuri is a graphic designer.  How exciting all of the creative planning side must be (if not a little stressful).  I think the online idea is superb and our clever Laura can do the photography and I'm sure Anne's Jason knows how to build a website.

Take that normals: a toyshop for children by IF survivors.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini said:


> Take that normals: a toyshop for children by IF survivors.
> 
> M xxx


well said malini   

First order from me i would like a kaleidescope please tracey, i had one when i was about 6 or 7 and spent hours looking through it  Cant find them anywhere now and i always look im such a saddo   

Not finished decorating or homeware buying tracey still gotta finish stairs and havent even started lounge yet. Saw a nice little chocolate vase with flowers in it at the range in kiddi for the fireplace but wanted 2 and could only find 1 

DH is very happy villa are beating liverpool 2-0 at the mo, its half time now so he's playing lewis up by teasing him with toys. Think poor moo moo needs his glands cleaned out again, he bl00dy stinks tonight


----------



## fluffy jumper

Luckily Steve is quite creative - I am definately not.  The name is The Toy Box.  Not very original but it does what it says on the tin as they say.  the logo was going to be a toy box with the words somewhere.  It has been really difficult finding an image of a toy box that we actually like so we have been photographing our own toy box with Max's toys.
If anyone thinks of a better name - do say.

He is going to get the shop up and running first as there is so much to think about there, then probably go online after Christmas.  There is no way he can learn all there is to learn about running his own business, setting up the shop and learn about online too all at once.

Kate.  My DH is a Liverpool supporter!  I will make sure we stock Kaleidescope's.  We want to sell the kind of toys we played with as kids as well as the modern crap


----------



## shortie66

Tracey remember clackers hun?    And that hoop thing that went round ur ankle with a piece of rope/elastic and a ball on the end that u swung round and jumped over     the amount of bruises i used to get was horrendous.     I will defo have a couple of kaleidescopes if u can get them please hunny, i have started buying xmas pessies already to try and spread the cose this year.


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh I remember those ball and chain things too - perhaps we could get one for the party - the bruises wouldn't hurt after a few JDs!!   Can you still buy Jacks - I used to spend hours playing those.


----------



## Miranda7

I LIKE The Toy Box - it's very precise. Branding is everything, innit?

But I always like a challenge, so how's about The Toy Emporium, for a start? I love the word emporium - makes people go all nostalgic.

I'll bombard you with ideas for a few days - I love words. But I reckon I can't beat your first idea.

Are you selling every kind of toy? or will you specialise in some things?


----------



## Little Me

Yo chicks  

Tracey- Jas is in the IT biz but not in the web design side, sorry hun.  
However, the other side of our business is Web design , email hosting etc etc so let me know - ps It's not me who looks after it, it's a consultant and my SIL (she's on hols again at the mo) 

RC - New name for Catherine  
No hun, the waxing beatch decided to have this week off so the rug remains.....think I cocked it up actually as I tried to give it a trim and edge and now it's all different lengths    

Hi Kate, Z and Malini  & Mir  

WW- Night love  

Everyone ok?
xx


----------



## Züri

Tracey it's me that's the graphic designer, PM me on here or ******** for my email and send over the designs and i'll give you more idea how you should handle it

Rural Chick wow!! so from beginning of last year till this April you lost 98lbs? that's amazing? how? mine isn't as good as it seems, i have lost 24lbs since my first IVF failed in Feb but I had started my diet originally in Nov 07 I lost 22pounds then over last summer with the 3 ops etc... I gained 12lbs again so by Feb this year i had but just over half back on so have been back on the diet, so in total lost about 35lbs in about 20 months but since Feb lost 24! still got 18 to go to get to 30BMI not even thinking as far away as a BMI of 25!! it is coming off so so slow though compared to how quick i used to lose it when i was younger, but as they say slower the better!

Hope you manage to get the diet head back on and get back into it, it really is about mind set and it can sometimes take a long time to get back into that mind set, but to lose 98lbs is a MASSIVE achievement! amazing really is!

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Mir - I like 'The Toy Box'.

Tracey - if you've had a natural mc you should get a scan to ensure everything has gone. You should get this on the nhs. Yes it was me that posted about the pm re disablities. Thanks. 

Pix - my sis gets back from oz at the end of the week. She lives in Balham, will ask her for recommendations. What sort of numbers are we looking at? 25 - 30? 

Kate - my dh is a big liverpool supporter. 

Anne -    

My 7mth old lab is going through a 2nd BIG chewing stage. We were wanred about this, its beacuse his jaw is growing and his teeth are getting bigger. He took a chunk out of our breakfast bar stool and takes great delight in chewing any new shrub I plant   Suggestions on a post card please! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - I love the word bombard - I use it all the time when I teach about nuclear fission - my kids think I'm mad. One of the words I hate is gusset!

Hi Anne
A colleague of mine had a BIL in the army - on his trunk was the following "Private RC Balls"     
Have you shown Jas your lovely new undies yet? I guess not as you're still posting!!!! Get 'em on (and then off!!!!)
Well done on the edging - that's another reason I need to lose weight as I can no longer see my shrubbery!!!

Zuri - My NHS consultant wouldn't do anything for me until my BMI was less than 35, so that was a real incentive. Mind you, he then used to start every meeting with "so how's the weight" - I cut out alcohol, eat lots of chicken and salmon, fresh fruit and veg and started swimming 1 km every morning - I've not been swimming properly since I had my gall bladder out at the end of June, so need to get back to that as well. I had even started doing 2 kms some days which used to take me an hour.

Anna - I know some people have used stop and grow to stop pup's chewing, but I guess how much it would need to cover - one big shrub would finish off a bottle, I reckon.

Catherine xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anna how bout getting is jaw wired so the bugger cant chew anything    Does he only chew when left alone hun?  How about one of those kong treat thingies where u hide the treats inside and they have to work to get them out?  We used to leave those for lewis but he was such a quick bugger he used to have all the treats out before we got out the door   

Hi anne zuri miranda rc  

I have just taken various quizzes on ** and the results are hilarious.  Good job i can laugh about it otherwise i'd be drowning in my tears


----------



## Little Me

RC- He saw it yesterday  
He's upstairs revising again for an exam so I'm playing on the laptop x

Hi AnnaSB- your little one sounds like my Charlie, he bites/chews anything that moves or doesn't move    

xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Wire his jaw      
What quizzes were those Kate? Please don't cry, I'll have to come round and cheer you up!!
Anne - glad Jas has seen them     he is so good doing more revision  - I must admit, I always feel sorry everytime my students have exams coming up and have to revise - I used to hate it so much.
   xxxx
PS Please tell me to shut up if I talk too much  - I won't be offended!


----------



## Little Me

Don't be daft, it's lovely to have a good old chin wag     xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Catherine, if you get back to swimming and post about it I might get back to it too.  I really need to. I find that once I get out of the habit of something it is really hard to start again.
A friend at work has lost weight just by doing lots of swimming and running (I just don't do running) and cutting out treats.  It takes time but definately stays off better that way.  I hate the word gusset too.  I also hate the word moderation    Oh, and the word No  

Kate.  I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to ********.  Whenever someone sends me something like 'virtual sweets or flowers etc I refuse because you get a scary message.  I can't remember what message now but it implies that you are going to give all your friends a virus or something.  

Apart from every time I go to press post it says 'another reply has been posted you may wish to review your post '


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - you're on. I will be buying an annual swimming card but am waiting 'til the beginning of next month - I hope to start again on Thursday 3rd as we are away this weekend until next Wednesday. I remember you commenting on me missing swimming after my second IUI back in February - as opposed to any other activity!!! That seems so long ago now. I'm definitely not built for running - I am rather well endowed at the front so would probably end up knocking myself out!!!!
I'm feeling very virtuous as I've has no wine tonight which is the first time for far too long. I'll let my smilie do it for me!!
xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am off to bed now girls.  Catherine, I will def take you on a swimming challenge when I have stopped bleeding.

night night


----------



## Rural Chick

Night night Tracey - sweet dreams      
I'm off too now - thanks again to everyone for looking after me      
See you all tomorrow.     
Love Catherine xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Night Tracey


----------



## Miranda7

Gusset! I love that word! I hereby dare anyone on this thread to try and get away with saying it in the throes of passion.

Tracey - if you start a sex toy shop it could be Toymistress? Does it have to be just for kids? Just thinking, as Toymaster is so successful...


----------



## emak

evening girls ,ohhhhhhh i just knew i wouldnt be able to keep up with yous chatter boxes once i returned to work ,hope yous are all keeping well and by the sounds of things getting organised for crimbo early.
I see yous were talking about DHEA today again ,i ordered some yesterday but i aint looking forward to weight gain ,oh god i have put on sooooo much this year but today i started "being good" ,hmmmmmmm we will see how long this lasts will possibly have to rejoin WW me thinks AGAIN !!! When any of yous girls were taking it ,how much 
We still think Jinemed or Lister is our best bet but my bro whos lives in OZ is looking into tx there for us ,but i really dont think we could afford it ,the flights alone are so expensive and as it stands now we will be streched(and thats with my parents help) but it would be sooo nice to visit him and all his wee family ,he has 2 girls aged 3 and almost 2 AND a boy due in 2 weeks time .....how lucky are they  It would def feel more like a holiday but DH isnt too keen ,doesnt fancy the lenght of the flight and suppose im just dreaming here  .
Quick question to any of you girls that have been to Jinemed ,what hotels did you stay in and what did you think of them ,ohhh one more question how long did you stay for ,we think that we would be there for whole tx but im starting to worry thinking that it will be too long and we might have murdered each other by the end of 3 weeks stuck in a hotel room ,   
Well im gonna go to bed ,back at work so very tired tonight.
nite ,nite  Emma


----------



## Pixie75

Emma DHEA doesn't make you put on weight, it actually helps you lose weight! Don't you listen to Anne she eats chocolates like they are going out of fashion and then blames DHEA!!    

Anna: I've lost the count hon!   At this rate we might have to hire a football pitch to fit all of us in there!  


xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Oi Pix- I heard that         xx


----------



## Pixie75

ops sorry didn't ralise you were here Anne     !!


----------



## emak

Now ,now ladies behave        ,oh god makes you lose weight now i cant wait


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie as been out all day - drove to Clacton and back to visit some of DH's elderly rellies (incl Vivvy's great-Nan and great-great Auntie!), had a lovely day  but am shattered - just wanted to put list up - please let me know if any amendments at all! 

Lots of love to all  and  to Wing Wing, Rural Chick and anybody else who has come back - Lightweight hon, thanks for the reply to my PM  will PM you again tomorrow hopefully when I can string a coherent sentence together! lots of


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *AnnaofCumberland*3rd IVF - Gateshead - start 05/10/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *Mag108*2nd IVF cycle - Lister - due to start late August 2009 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rural Chick*2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus due to start October 2009 (1st IVF at Lister in APril abandoned due to lack of response) *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
3rd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - LP - start downregging 1st September 2009 *Wing Wing*3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - start decapeptyl w/c 31/08/09 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - currently stimming *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Bugle* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - testing ??/??/09 *Coco Ruby*1st IVF - Lister - LP - EC 14/08/09 - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - testing ??/??/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair* 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Peewee55*  naturally! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE), following 1st OE IVF where no eggs collected - due ??/??/09 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Little Me

Pix   

Hi Steph x


----------



## shortie66

Pixie       

Anne - read ur ** status will have a look at them tomoz hun size 2's are always welcome   

Hiya steph - glad u had a lovely day hunny    

Miranda i love the word "frock"     always makes me think of the neighbours when i was a little girl and they always had their best frock on for saturday night out   

Hi emak hunny  

Night night rc and tracey   

Need an early night myself 2nite going to safari park 2moz with dh, my best friend and her 2 girls hope the weather holds out cos i really wanna do the water rides again. Im such a big kid sometimes


----------



## Pixie75

ouch that hurts Anne!          

Hello Kate & Steph


----------



## Little Me

Kate- have a lovely day at SP x

here are some words I love.... Stove, Wireless , and tin of pop      

Pix- you love it


----------



## shortie66

Anne G said:


> here are some words I love.... Stove, Wireless , and tin of pop


      

"puffin pilchards" i remember my mom sendin my brothers to corner shop for 2 cans and they came back laughing without them. They couldnt actually say the words without disolving into fits of giggles


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies
Steph - thank you so much for updating the list - I really don't know where you find the time - Vivvy looks absolutley gorgeous, you must be so proud. I saw Bugle on the list - she announced a BPF on the Jinemed thread yesterday   .
Kate - is it West Midlands Safari Park you're off to? I didn't realise there were water rides - the last time I went to a Safari Park was when I was about 6 and all I remember was Mum and Dad having a massive argument about whether or not is was safe to drive through the bit with the lions      Hope the weather's OK for you.
Anna - I love your spanky smilie - where did you find that?
Pix,thanks again for organising our party - I'm really sorry as I know I'm one of the ones that has mucked up your numbers    
Mir - the gusset challenge sounds great fun - I'm thinking along the lines of "fancy stroking my gusset darling" - doubt much would happen after that, but who knows, I'll give it a go and report back!!
Have a lovely day everyone.
Love Catherine xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Good morning to you all.

Gosh you girls got busy when I went to bed! Didn't even sleep that well as DH arrived home at midnight and all hell let lose as doggies were rather pleased to see him!

Talking of doggies - *So Broody*, my advise on a postcard is "give up" Dogs always chew what you don't want them to! I caught our Beagle having a go at the skirting board the other day! I find that if you squeeze lemon juice on whatever it is they have been chewing, it soon puts them off and they don't go back to it!

As for shrubs, I really have given up until we get our garden done. I found both the Lab and the Beagle covered in dirt having dug up all my flower patch and eaten the bulbs underneath. I hope children are easier!!!!

*Tracey* - I LOVE "The Toy Box" - sounds full of excitement and amazing surprises! Selling old fashioned toys as well as new stuff is inspirational as Mum's and Dad's have their own favourites from when they were young. Someone mentioned clackers - gosh they were dangerous in my little brother's hands!!

Blimey - just looked at the Team PR list and seen *Little Jenny  * is preggers! How fantastic! Thought I hadn't seen a post from her on the thread very recently. LJ, if you do still read this thread - CONGRATULATIONS girl!!    

Hope you have fun at the Safari park today *Kate* - is thunder and lightening here today so hope it is better where you are!!

Gotta ask *Anne  * - did the new under crackers get an airing last night?!

Best get on with some work now I guess.

Have good days everyone.

Talk later

Oh, does Nix still post?

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning RC - hope you have a sunshiny day!    WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi WW
I see from your signature that you're due to start again tomorrow -       that this will be the one for you.
I have decided I like the idea of being RC - it suits me!!!!
Mir - DDH not impressed with gusset reference!!!!
    to everyone
RC xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Gosh you were all chatty last night.

I really haver to knuckle down and do some work today so this wil be my only post of the day   (yeah right!!!)

Well first injection down, wish i was one of those ladies only on 150 menopur, it is a right faff mixing 8 vials  , I am giving up on my cycle thread as they are all young and seem to be producing gazzillions of follicles.... 

WW - LJ does post, she is on her holidays back next week I think.

RC - Good morning to you.

And a very good morning to everyone else Anne, Pix, Malini, Tracey, Kate, emak, steph, LW  

Right ladies thanks for all the advise yesterday, gotta scoot might be back at lunch.


----------



## Wing Wing

Glad to hear *LJ  * still posts - will look forward to hearing from her when back from her hols. Am sooooo pleased for her. It fizzes in your tummy when someone is successful - such a good feeling!

I am officially a lunatic - *RC*, apologies, I start on Thursday which is 27th - am just so stupid I can't even read a calender. Am really fed up actually as have just been asked if I fancy a trip to Hong Kong to deliver some papers (!!) Would be first class there and back and I have got so much holiday left, I could have stayed and seen my friend who recently moved there. BUT bloody injections to do. Am having an illegal coffee to make me feel better!!

*Driver *  - I am going to go the hossie every night for a nurse to do all my injecting as am so afraid of getting it all confussed! Dizzy is my middle name! Well done for getting the first one over and done with and good luck with the rest. When do you scan?

WW X


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

WW- lots of luck for this cycle to you Mrs  

AM- Morning love x

Everyone ok so far?
xxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Good morning Anne.  Hope you have a nice day!  Now, back to that underwear.....!!!

WW X


----------



## Little Me

ah, sorry WW- missed the post, the UCs (under crackers  ) got an airing last night BUT, they weren't my new ones as I haven't washed em yet (Mrs OCD!!) so I put on another little number


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Driver

OMG 8 vials - that must take some mixing - I was shown how to do that at the ARGC but never got to do it - just as well as I didn't really understand half the instructions.
I bet none of those youngsters are nearly as pretty as you - and don't forget, you only need one - they'll just be taking up space in the freezer!!

Anne - do you wash your brand new undies before you wear them? I have been banned from washing my scaffolding in the washing machine and hate hand washing - I really am a lazy tart when it comes to anything domestic    

WW Only 2 days to go - how exciting    

Lots of love

RC xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

How odd, I was just going to ask everybody's opinion on the washing of boobie slings.  I know it is recommended to hand wash but really... who has the time or inclination?  Personally I save them til I have about 5 that need washing put them in one of those net things then in the washing machine on a 20 min wash at 30 degrees.  Am sure that must be ok.  If not - tough!

WW X


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - step away from the cycle buds thread...girls with 20+ eggs...utter freaks! I did that last time and got really upset. Stay here with us. I will be on x8 amps again too...takes me forever to mix them up. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Wing wing - he chewed the stool whislt I was sitting on it! Will try lemon juice. 

Have just bought a load of lovely allium bulbs...he better not dig those up! 

Who mentioned the stuff for the shrubs? Will give it a go thanks. 

Steph - Thanks for updating the list.

Morning everyone

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

I put mine the washing machine too, sod handwashing


----------



## H&amp;P

Mine go in the machine with everything else and then I just reshape them when they come out......

Just had my mid morning snack of celery, how healthy am I, had my high protein breakfast (beans on toast), drunk 2 pints of water so far (and been to the loo 3 times) and have brought my high protein tuna salad for lunch.......who can tell I'm stimming........

RC - thanks for the comment, though my profile photo is a bit of a fib, 2 stone heavier in 2 years.....  not long until you will be joining me in the cycling bit of Steph's updated list


----------



## Rural Chick

The reason that I'm banned from using the washing machine is that DDH treated me to some Rigby and Pellor undies back in Feb when we first went to the Lister - having spend over £200 on three bras I had to promise to hand wash them       I always used to sling them in a net and be done with.

Anna - I mentioned stop and grow but it is a nail varnish used for nail biters so I'm not sure it would do your shrubs any good, I'm afraid.

Driver - even 2 stone heavier I bet you're still prettier - I love that photo - you look gorgeous.

Why is it I spend most of my life dreading the witch arriving and now I can hardly wait another fortnight for her to show her face     . 
Have just found a bed in a hostel dorm in the old part of Istanbul for £7 per night!!!! Just want to be able to book it now. The last time we were there was when the earthquake struck in 1999 and although we've been back a few times to Turkey since, we have never been back to Istanbul since then. Can you tell how excited I'm getting      - I do wonder at times if I'm a bit bipolar actually, but will cross that bridge as and when.

      to everyone
RC xxx


----------



## AoC

Bras just go in whatever I'm washing whenever I'm washing it....  no net, no concessions.

Life's too short to hand wash!

And ironing can go take a running jump, too...  

I do have SOME nice bras, but mostly I go for nicely FITTING bras.  God Bless Bravissimo *bowing at their feet*.

 Hi everyone.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Trouble with putting underwired bras in the washing machine is that the wire can come out and get trapped in the drum. I've had to call a nice man out ( ) twice to take it to pieces to retrieve said bra wire. He said that underwired bras made him his living, taking them out of washing machines!


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo - I must be very lucky I have been washing mine in the machine for 22 years (not the same one I hasten to add before one of you makes me out to be a scrubber   )and have never had an escaped underwire  

Had my tuna salad and a lovely fruit salad, but I NEED chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Wing Wing

A of C - am right there with you regarding Bravissimo - FABULOUS people! WW


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - I know what you mean - do you like the options type drinks at all - I used to make a cup of that when I needed chocolate and it was a godsend when I was having to drink my milk, which I hate. I know it's not the same thing, but it's better than nothing.

Jo - there's got to be an advert in the making there somewhere - similar to the calgon one but for underwires!!!!

WW and Anna - I shall go and explore the bravissimo site now - there's no point me finding anywhere else to stay until I know when I'm going.   

RC xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  Wow 8 vials must be expensive as well as fiddly.  I was on 6

Stephs list is like snakes and ladders for me.  I moved up to the BFP section now I am back where I started in the recovering from a MC section.  We are def not selling snakes and ladders in the toy shop.

I too wash my bras in the machine with no net.  If I had Rigby and Peller ones I would def hand wash though.

I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver - there's protein in chocolate


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - £92 per day (just for the menopur, not that I am counting)..... and it took me 16 days last cycle, hence my excess protein intake, I didn't really start upping my protein until half way through my stims last cycle (I was a newbie and didn't know all the tips) so I am going for it full guns this time to try to speed my slow ovaries up    

Anne - Just noticed it's only 4 weeks to your holiday   

RC (I can't help think of radio Controlled when I type that  ) - , at least I love Milk which helps but I have the sweetest tooth, how good was I last night though I went food shopping and bought James 2 vanilla slices as a treat and he was most shocked when we sat down with our cuppa after dinner and I didn't have the other one...i did have to stop the greedy b*gger eating them both at the same time though...a work collegaue has just brought me in a 1kg bag of brazil nuts.... how many is too many in 1 go.....

Jo - unfortunately there's also caffeine........I haven't given up totally I am just trying to cut back......

Can I ask all your opinions on decaf drinks ie tea & coffee should I be cutting those out as well....I have given up diet coke etc due to the sweetners but I am struggling giving up my decaf coffee


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  Apparently it depends on how the decaffienating process happens.  If it is water based then it is OK but many decafs are chemical based and many people say it is as bad ad the caffine.  You can probably google and find which ones are water based.  Someone told me which coffee chain uses the water based on but I have forgotten who it was.

I don't know about decaf tea.  I asked on another thread while I was cycling but nobody seemed to know.

apparently about 5 brazil nuts gives you a good amount of protein.  Too many and you will get very fat.  I looked at the cals on a small bag of M&S chocolate brazils (after I had eaten the whole bag) and there was 580 cals, i know they are chocolate coated.

I need to take control of myself, I ate 2/3 of the biggest bar of whole nut choc you can buy (DH ate the other third, had a twix for breakfast this am and another twix for pudding just now.
I did buy Zest magazine on the way to work (with the twix) in the hope that reading it rather than some crappy celeb or woman's mag might inspire me to exercise and eat well.  
Before you say I deserve it, I don't want to feel crap about being podgy as well as due to the MC.  In my experience if I overeat I feel crap about myself - and I have a lot of experience of overeating


----------



## Jo Macmillan

I buy Clipper Organic de-caff instant coffee - that's de-caffinated over water. It's in a green jar. i think their de-caff tea is ok too. Basically, look for organic de-caffs as they should be ok.

Tracey - I know what you mean about feeling fat / podgy. I hate myself when I overeat (yesterday!). I always feel about 2 stone lighter and much happier with myself after just one day of healthy eating and exercise. I find exercise is the key for me in controlling my weight. Fortunately I love running and spin classes at the gym, otherwise it would be a nightmare. But I have discovered that exercise alone isn't enough to lose weight - you need to eat less / healthily too. But i do find that exercising means you can get away with a few more slip ups as I don't put weight on after a bit of a binge like I used to.

Girls - I need SHOE advice. I'm going to a wedding in a couple of weeks but can't find the right shoes. I'm a bit more bothered about what i look like than usually as I'm playing the flute during the church service, so people will be looking at me  . My dress is black and silvery grey (how do I post a link to it on here?) I'd like some grey shoes, with a heel (not too high though) - maybe strappy sandals? Almond where did you get your gorgeous wedding shoes from?
I've looked online at Faith, debenhams, Monsoon, La Redoute, Schuh, Office - anymore ideas? I'm starting to panic.


----------



## Little Me

Jo- try Next hun  

Afternoon Tracey love  

Hi RC, AofC   

Got a evil headache   , well busy today here
Gonna have a cuppa tea I think

Got my poor little Holly cat at the vet tonight as her eye has become all manky and pussy (     ) , can't be certain that Charlie Stripey lad hasn't scratched her in one of his playful attacks, little buggar !!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

I've just remembered, about 10 mins ago I said to myself "Right, 1 full hour of work before you do any FFing".......erm WTF am I doing - am I an addict?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Go and do some work Anne. Now! (me too, i really must!)


----------



## Ourturn

I've just sucumbed to a twix from the vending machine...not good! 

Taylor of Harrogates ground filter decaf coffee uses the water method. Its ok but lavazza decaff tastes the best...bet that doesn't use the water method


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry about the Twix Anna - was that my fault?


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie!

Kenco instant decaff (green jar) is fine I think (sure someone told me they checked it out once)  I have to say, on my successful cycle I was drinking a couple of proper coffees every day, who knows what it all means! 

Jo - what size are you? I have a pair of silver grey satin sandally heels, they are a 6, you are very welcome to borrow them if they would fit (and if I could find them!)


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey I know exactly what you mean about the over eating - I have been telling myself to be good since April but just haven't had the will power - I really do think you need to be in the right frame of mind though and if you feel better for a treat then go for it. I'm probly not the best person to advise though as you know from my weight gain. All I do know is that I now feel ready to do something about it and so it is much easier - I'm not sure any of that makes sense but you do deserve to spoil yourself and once we start swimming those pounds will drop off as fast as you can say speedo!!!

Jo - what are you playing (I'm a clarinetist) - do you play professionally or is it for a friend?

Anne - poor Holly, your Charlie is a right monkey, isn't he?

Anna - I've just seen that you are due to start next week     that this is the one for you.

Driver - I didn't even know there was a difference between decaffs - it took a lot for me to swap to Tescos's Gold blend decaff from the real thing, so I'm definitely not the best person to ask!!!!   DDH loves the idea of me being remote controlled as he said it means I could be turned off every so often!!!

Steph - I am still in awe how you manage to do so much - you are a true supermum!!

Hope everyone is having a good day - I've just been for a short walk - first time in ages   

RC xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Steph, they sound perfect, but I'm a 7, sometimes a 7.5 so I don't think they'd fit. They sound just what I'm looking for too. Thanks very much anyway.

RC - I'm playing Bach's Flute Sonatas 2. No, I'm not professional! I used to be quite good though (passed my grade 8 at school, probably wouldn't now though  ) so I get wheeled out to dust off my repertoire every now and again when someone wants a bit of fluterising done at their wedding, party, funeral, etc.


----------



## Little Me

I'm back 

Jo- Some nice ones here....
http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoes/16/


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh yes, lovely! I like the jewelled slingbacks. I also like the strippy sandals , but I think they'll be too high for me. I'm 5ft 9 already and Dp is only 5ft 8 - I would tower over him! Or I suppose I could find a nice tall man at the wedding and latch onto him - pretend he was mine?


----------



## Malini

Jo -

Pretty ballerina and French Sole do lovely flats - still trendy this year and with your height you can pull them off.  DP wld appreicate it unless he doesn't suffer like Mr Cruise.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Malini - thanks! But I hate the shape of my calves (like large upside down milk bottles) and as the dress is only just pass my knee I thought heels would be more flattering. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jo.  Don't worry about DH.  I am 2 inches taller than my DH with no shoes but I always wear heals.


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls  

Jo: What size are you? If you are a size 5 ( I am!) I'm sure I can lend you some shoes from my shoe collection!  

Malini: PB's are my client and if you ever buy anything from any of their stores let me know and I can get you 50% off.  

Tracey/Malini: When are you two meeting again?

 and   to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## AoC

Okay, I am a complete caffeine purist, so feel free to ignore what I say, because it's okay just to cut down as much as possible, alright? I'm currently having one coffee and maybe a cup of tea a day - and I am a complete addict - Starbucks card, anyone? When I start treatment, I'll allow myself one decaf a day, but preferably not every day. When I start stims, I ditch all caffeine.

Some background:

1) friend of mine had 3 m/cs in a year, and was advised to avoid all caffeine (including decaf, chocolate etc) in next pregnancy. Now happy mother of toddler. 

2) I used to have thyroid issues, and the slightest caffeine made me very ill.

So.... decaff coffee and tea still contains caffeine. Not much, but it's there. So do many OTC painkillers and cold remedies - check the packaging. And so does... I'm so sorry.... chocolate. Especially the dark kind. Interesting table here... http://www.energyfiend.com/the-caffeine-database.

Like I said, I'm a purist. For me, it comes down to the fact that I can't control my egg production, or my headaches, or my lining, or even the amount of NHS 'goes' I get. But this, I can control, so I do. *shrug*

I am NOT suggesting everyone should do the same! Please don't shoot me! I'm just saying what I do.


----------



## lucky_mum

Jo - mine are definitely a 6  have you had a look on eBay? - for example: http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=grey+satin+7&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Wing Wing

*Tracey* has now come up with another reason for my weight gain - have been scoffing nuts like they are going out of fashion!!

The tea/coffee debate is difficult I think. I absolutely HATE the fruit infusion teas and therefore tried decaf coffee. Then heard the chemicals are as bad as the caffeine so switched to decaf tea and then read that real tea is a proper stress buster so started having one real cup a day plus one decaf. Is working fine but then have a real coffee about once a week as a treat or a pick me up. Am figuring that moderation has to be the key. Getting all stressed about what you eat drink cannot be good can it? Also don't think it will make the difference for me between eggs and no eggs!!! Jo, thanks for clarifying the decaf process as that will help me!

Agree with *Tracey* that overeating makes for misery which doesn't help anyone. BUT IT FEELS SO GOOD AT THE TIME!!! Not fair!

*Anne*, sorry to hear about your trip to the vet - I was there too this eve and am now EUR90 lighter - a blo0dy rabies injection and some tick and flea ointment!!!

*Jo,* I have a lovely pair of silver sandals from Next but being bigfoot (size 8.5!!!) they are no good. Am I mistaken or did I read someone was a size 2?!!!!

*RC* or should it be  sy!!! You were right hon when you said I start Decpeptyl tomoz - I am a loon - thought it was Thurs and is tomoz after all. God help me. Am actually feeling REALLY low about it all which is not good as I am sure you are supposed to feel positive vibes. Am just dreading the no egg scenario again. I mean, then there really is no hope hey?!! Am sooooo scared!

Off for my Mummy made dinner again - lamb stew and LOTS of veg - yummy!

Catch you later.

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

WW - loving the  sy!!!!
Sending you loads of          and         for this cycle - if they've changed your drugs, I'm sure you'll be fine    .
How long is your lovely Mum looking after you for? I'm so jealous - I'm visiting mine this weekend and am not looking forward to it - I'm just doing the dutiful daughter bit.   
Hope everyone's had a good day and that Kate didn't get eaten by anything at the Safari Park - for some reasons I have visions of her tempting the animals with JD!!!   
We have a wide range of shoe sizes on this thread - anyone smaller than 2 or larger than 8.5? I wonder what the most popular is? (Sorry, nerdy science teacher talking now    )
RC xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Steph - thanks ever so for that link to the ebay search! Some lovely ones there. x


----------



## Miranda7

Oooh, a flautist and a clarinet player! Do we have the beginnings of the PR orchestra?

Pix - cancel that karaoke - we can do it ourselves! 

Anyone else play anything?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pix,  Malini and I are meeting at 6pm on Thursday at Mildred's on Lexington St, Soho if you, or anyone else fancies joining us.


----------



## laurab

Hello girls,

Only briefly read back.,

Decaf stuff please be wary of it a alot of it contains of chemicals, clipper products are decaffinaed usinf water or something and are fine but most others are full of chemicals and your better off to just have less cups of normal tea/ coffee.  I always cut down to one proper cuppa in the morning then clipper decaf for the reat of the day. Now I have 2 extra strong tea bags per cup!!

How is everyone.

Swiny - Big hugs sweetie, thinking of you will call you later.  

Tracey - How you doing?   

Ive had stressful few days, my persian cat had been missing since Sunday, realy worried as he never leaves the garden and with our foxes.    I was meant to be going away for few nights to Hastings to visit a friend, was so looking forward to it but had to cancel.  Anyway after hours of searching Tim found him this evening under a bush is a overgrown alleyway. Phew. 

Kisses everyone else. XX


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Been awol all day at safari park and then fat club and lost a measley half a pound   so to cheer myself up im having a curry and 2 bars of chocolate    

Diet starts again tomoz  

Just a quick hello to everyone and will catch up tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Laura   glad your cat is ok x

I agree with the decaf...my kinesiologist told me it was worse than normal coffee...


----------



## emak

OMG girls i had no clue that decaff was bad ,bl00dy hell i was drinking loads of it during tx and 2ww   ,thinking i was doing good by not drinking "normal" coffee and i didnt have a cup of tea at all.Ohhh i learn so much from you all 
Laurab thank god you found your wee cat ,im sure you were really worried 
Slycett ,hmmmmmm chocolate   ,i would love a bit !!!
Thanks for all the wee tips ,yous all seem to know your stuff    Second day back at work ,what a nitemare of a day ,thank god we have the bank holiday weekend to look forward to ,bl00dy hell its only Tuesday and im thinking of the weekend already   
Away to bed ,me thinks  
E x


----------



## Rural Chick

Looks like I'm off the decaff too - I presume fruity tea is OK  - please tell me it is    
Kate - you've still lost some weight this week, so please don't be too hard on yourself. Hope you had a great day.
Off to bed soon - night night everyone - see you tomorrow.
 sy xxx


----------



## almond

Just a quick hello ladies, my new open plan office has seriously interfered with my FF'ing   People keep walking past my desk and I cannot read or post properly   On top of that it seems people actually expect me to do work which really is incredibly irritating      

Wanted to wish Driver and WW luck for cycles just starting 

Because I remember the important things, also had to agree with Sobroody that horrible vicar's daughter should not have won 4 Weddings and she only won because she gave everyone else low marks, what a cow. Have not watched yesterday's yet  

On the decaff issue, Cafe Nero decaffeinates without the chemical nasties (using something called the Swiss water method  ) and isnt so bad for you. Nutritionist at ZW told me about it. 

Glad your cat turned up Laura ours went missing last year when we got back from holiday and I was beside myself  

Love to all of you, may not be posting much but reading and thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## almond

Oh RC - sadly fruity tea is ok. Delicious isnt it


----------



## Ourturn

RC - yes I down reg on the 2nd Sept, thanks. After the last disaster I am very nervous   

Tracey - yes the twix was all your fault..nothing to do with my lack of will power  

Almond - yesterdays was very entertaining. One reception is in a pub..total budget under £600! Another gets married in a castle BUT had the reception in a caravan park. There's going to be a celeb version...can't wait!

Laura - glad your cat is ok!

Hi everyone 
Sorry no more personals, this cold is not shifting, need to go to bed.

Anna x


----------



## Wing Wing

*RC*, I am really lucky with my Mum. She is staying as long as it takes to get a BFP on this cycle or to comfort me if it all goes tits up. She is an amazing woman and I love her to bits. I am sorry you do not get on so well with your Mum - that is sad. Am really impressed that you are so dutiful! Obviously a saint!

Loved the idea of *Kate* getting the animals drunk on JD - haven't checked today's paper yet to see if there are any reports of drunken giraffes roaming the streets - now THAT would be hilarious - legs and necks everywhere!!!

*Mir* - I used to play the recorder at school - does that count? Can only do "Away in a Manger" so good job it is a Christmas party!!!

*Laura  * - so glad your cat is OK - what a worry for you! Thanks for the advice re decag vs real - it is a minefield out there hey?

*Kate*, half a pound is great - honestly at least you are going in the right direction and not crash dieting which is no good at all. Stick with it loverlee - you will win!!! At least the animals were safe from the JD - you didn't eat any though did you?!!!!!!

Hi *Almond* - open plan - what a pain in the jacksie. I am waiting for the IT police here to switch off FF again soon so trying to limit posts at work but not happening as this thread is addictive. ANyway, I figure you all keep me sane and happy so really FF should be a prescription drug for IVF'ers and positively encouraged in the workplace!

*Anna* - hope you feel better soon and good luck with starting on 2 Sep.

What is this wedding thing you are all on about? Sounds fab and like I need to watch it!!

Nice days to all.

WW X


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

WW- I want to wish you so much luck for this cycle hunny, I understand the fear and feeling down and scared, it's normal hun. Keep    . Lots of love   

AM- How are the stimms going love?  

AnnaSB- Ahhh, hope you feel better love  

Almond- was wondering if you were ok  , how rude interferring with your FFing      

Kate- Come on kidda, any loss is good, well done  

Laura- Thank god your little man returned ,  bless him  

Morning- **** e     
My little Holly cat is ok but her little eye is a mess, 3 lots of eye cream a day - got to keep Charlie chap well away from her now 

Love to all


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Hey whose spreading rumours about me getting the animals sozzled on jd    As if id share my jd with anyone     

Wing wing u are very lucky having a supportive mom hunny.  No didnt eat any animals sweetie   though may as well have done losing half a bl0ody pound im mean whats that about    I can lose more than that just having a big poo sometimes   

Morning Anne sweetie   ooohhhhh poor hollie has charlie been bullying her? bet thats bl00dy hard to put eye drops in a cats eye, hope u have a nice fluffy towel handy to keep ur arms safe from scratches    

Laura glad ur puss has turned up sweetheart     

AM hope the ninections are going ok    

Anna sobroody good luck for the cycle sweetheart     

RC morning sweetheart    is the weather as miserable there as it is here that horrible drizzly rain that soaks you?   

Morning almond donkey pixie purple malini annaofc miranda emak latestarter tracey beachy jomac and everyone else   

Really goota crack on and finish painting on stairs today cos the new carpet is being fitted saturday


----------



## laurab

Fruity tea tastes sooooo  yummmy.... shame it tastes like boiled water!


----------



## Little Me

On the tea/coffe conversations... I do have about 3 x normal tea a day (weekdays only) I don't drink coffee as I always understood coffee to have much more caffine in than tea, and as youall say, decaf is not good.


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning my lovely ladies,

Well my good work ethic yesterday did not work as I spent most of the afternoon on here with you ladies, opened a can of worms with the caffeine / decaf debate (I can't stand those fruit teas )  , think I will just drink dilute juice from now until my BFP (how's that for positivity  ), plus my glass of fresh (not from concentrate) pineapple juice.....

Day 2 of injections went OK, thanks for asking ladies, DH is doing them as I think it makes him feel more involved in the process so we inject at either 6:15 or 6:45 depending if he is on 12 hr days or nights, got to do them myself tomorrow though as I am off for acu on my way home from work and he will have gone off on nights before I get back. Got a horrible headache this morning though......

Kate - glad you had a good time at the safari park, you sound like me with Chocolate with not sharing your JD, note to all A-M does not share chocolate (well not unless it is the biggest bar in the whole wide world  ) Enjoy your painting  , well done on losing weight at all, I am going in the wrong direction so have removed my weight loss ticker  

WW - wish I was that close to my Mum, we haven't even told our parents we are cycling again as they drove us batty last time and I am convinced we are both less stressed about it due to not having to give constant updates to loads of people. they are going to be so cross when they find out.

Anne - Hope the eye drops work quickly on your lovely little pussy cat. Tell Charlie to leave her alone (yeah like he would listen  )

Anna (SB) - hope a good nights sleep has left you feeling a bit better this morning  

Laura - So glad your lovely cat turned up, sorry you had to cancel a trip away though.

Miranda - no instruments from me, my Dad used to be in a skiffle group and played the tea chest 

Right got a meeting at 10:30 so better scoot, love to all.


----------



## Little Me

AM- I always did the jabbing and Jas did the mixing...sounds like a rap act "Mix n Jab"   
Anyway, if you rub an ice cube on just before you inject it really takes the sting out for you.


----------



## H&amp;P

Meeting running late (yeahhhh)

I was told to warm the area first (use my microwave wheatie) and it normally isn't too bad, but the first one last night was real stinger so maybe I will try 1 ice and 1 heated tonight to compare


----------



## Little Me

Defo takes the sting away love cos the area is numb
Are you using the wheatie/hot water bottle on your tum when you are just sitting relaxing? It warms the follies and makes them grow


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - thanks for the ice tip will try it tonight and write you all a full comparison report tomorrow  , I even went to bed with my wheatie across my tummy, good job the weather has cooled down a bit


----------



## Ourturn

Wing wing - Four weddings is like 'come dine with me' 4 brides go to each others weddings and score them in secret. The winner gets a dream holiday. Its on 'living tv' channel. 

Morning everyone 
Don't understand why I've got a head cold. This is the 2nd cold I've had since the cancelled ivf. Also had x2 tummy bugs...I thought having raised nk's meant a stronger immune system? 

Got a pile of work to get through today
Anna x


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Well it's all over for us, I was really poorly on Sunday with a tummy bug and I started to get some dark brown bleeding. To cut a long story short Care decided not to leave it until Friday to scan me and brought me in yesterday morning instead. It was the news that we'd been dreading, the scan showed something really tiny in the uterus which was far too small for my dates but more worryingly a large dark shadow near to my left ovary which they suspect could be another ectopic. I had my HCG level checked and it was 86 which having frantically googled all sorts of sites yesterday is far too low for a 5w +4 day pregnancy. I have to go back in the morning to have my HCG level checked again to see what's happening and to rule out an ongoing ectopic. The best we can hope for is that it's a not an ectopic and that it's a missed miscarriage, at least then I'll know that my little one made it to the right place.

I feel like my whole world has coming crashing down around my ears again. I honestly thought that this was our miracle and I'd allowed myself to start planning in my head. We are devastated  

I really am numb today. I spent all day yesterday sobbing. Not much better today but I suppose that's to be expected.

Sorry for the me post girls  

Thank you Beachy, Anne, Wazycat, Laura, and Tracey  for all of your calls and lovely supportive texts you are all lovely friends and I appreciate all of your love and support     

AM - Good luck for your tx babes, I am routing for you xxx


----------



## Malini

OMG.  Sarah.  I am so, so sorry.  This is brutally unfair (and yes there are degrees of unfairness).  I am in   and also   at the world.  Why not you?  You deserved this miracle and to plan ahead.

I am not helping.  Am really sad for you.  


Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Sarah - how terrible unfair   I am so so sorry    
Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Sarah - I was only thinking of you yesterday, I am   for you, So so utterly gutted that you are having to go through this. We are all here for you


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- I've been thinking about you so much hun, the first thing I thought of this morning was you and Paul.
It's so so awful reading this post and your texts.  
In fact I've been in    for you, this is just too cruel.


----------



## shortie66

oh god sarah no!!!!!!! sweetheart oh my its just so sodding unfair.     thats just so cruel     Im so so sorry darling i was so hoping for you.  This is just not bloody fair


----------



## purple72

Oh Sarah Sweetie, my heart is breaking for you hunny! The girls have said it all, so bl00dy unfair and you so deserved to plan and be happy!

Thinking of you darling and your hubby! take care of each other!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Swinny, am so sorry to hear this horrible news.  Wish I could say something to help but I can't.  Take care of yourself.

xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh sarah, no! I am so so sorry sweetie - you really deserved this miracle. I am so sad for you both.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Why why why is life so f......g ****ty to some people and then good to those who don't deserve it.  I just can't make sense of things with Sarah's news on top of mine, on top of all the crap everyone on this thread has had to deal with.


----------



## Pixie75

Sarah oh I'm so SO sorry honey   It's utterly devastating news.   I really hope it's not an ectopic and that you can get pregnant again soon. Thinking of you and DH, please take care of each other.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Sarah sweetheart   I can't believe what I am reading - I am so so gutted for you and DH. This is just so heartbreaking   I am   that this is not an ectopic darling   sending you so much love and hugs      We are all here and will look after you. I am so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## Little Me

Girls- Today really is the pits   

Tracey- hun, exactly what I said last week  

Alls & Pix


----------



## AoC

Oh, Sarah, no.

Oh no.  I'm so, so, sorry this is happening.  It's not right.                    

Lots of    that it's not an ectopic.

                   Team PR


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG Sarah, I'm so sorry - sending you loads and loads of          
I can't believe how f**king unfair this IF sh*t is and why it always gets those that least deserve it.           
Please look after yourself and        that it's not ectopic.
Catherine xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah    I just want to give you a big big hug, I'm devastated for you both and you know I love you lots, I was so routing for you and your news broke my heart again x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Its terrible. Can't stop thinking about it.      

Anne & Pix   

Beachy -


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Ally    I just so sad, Sarah's new brought back so many memories and its so horrid that we have to go through this pain to get what most people take for granted...


----------



## Little Me

Beachy- can't really add to that hun apart from   
Life is way too fcuked up for words sometimes 


Alls- x


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Sarah sweetheart, I am devastated to hear that.     No words can heal the pain you are suffering but we are here for you   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

God we need this PR party. 

Sarah and DH


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- How are you doing hun?


----------



## lucky_mum

Oh Sarah nooo, I am  for you, how bloody, bloody unfair  - I have no words adequate for what you are going through.  sending you and Paul huge hugs and  that it is not an ectopic . Take care sweetheart - so, so sorry


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh Beachy I knew it would have    So hard to hear for anyone but if you have been through it yourself it must be even more upsetting   

Tracey - big hugs to you too darling   

Anne - Yep life sure is f**ked up. We can only hope that when we get there (and this is a 'when' not an 'if'  ) that life is a bit kinder to us all from thereon in.  

Love to you all. So sad. Poor poor Sarah.


----------



## AoC

I don't really have anything to say, but just wanted to share a few more


----------



## alegria

Have been more lurking than posting lately but had to come on here and send a massive     to Sarah, Tracey, Beachy and every other wonderful PR lady in this thread. I'm so so sorry!! Why this has to be so bloody hard and unfair?? You are all in my thoughts and I'm in


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am OK thanks.

Am trying to hold on to the fact that it is just because we are all in a difficult situation that we see so much sadness.  The trouble is it makes you feel so hopeless when it happens to so many people.  The selfish part of me wants it to work out well for everyone just so I can have hope for myself. 

this thread can be a reminder that bad things happen to very good people 

it can also be a reminder that there are so many wonderful people out there who care about each other.

One minute I feel fine, the next minute I just want to cry.

I am seeing a counsellor tomorrow morning - work are members of HSA and we get access to 6 face to face counselling sessions.  I am not sure I need it but as everyone tells me I should take advantage of it I thought I should give it a go.  I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Malini.  I am looking forward to having a good cry with you tomorrow. 

It is our work summer party on a boat this evening but I just can't face going.  I think a few drinks will send me over the edge and nobody at work would understand.  I hate crying with work people around and very rarely do it so I am going to be a party pooper and just refuse to go.  

On a more positive note, Bugle on the poor responders bumps and babes thread has just had a BFP after a cycle at the Jinny.


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- Don't go tonight defo if you don't want to. You're not a party pooper, just a lovely girl who's got much sadness in her heart  
I would love to cry with your and Mal tomorrow   this week has been very hard seeing people I care about hurting so much.
Plus I'm in the office on my own again so I can    all I like   

I think it's worh the counselling just to see whats what and if they can help you even a tiny bit it's worth it


----------



## Little Me

PS- yayyyy for Bugle


----------



## AoC

traceymohair said:


> The selfish part of me wants it to work out well for everyone just so I can have hope for myself.


Oh yes, I recognise that feeling.  If it's okay for them, it means it might just work for me...

I want to say something about how, no matter how all-consuming IF seems, there are always beautiful, lovely things in our lives, too... you know? But everything I type just seems trite. I think I'm talking about perspective, and celebrating the good stuff, and the lovely support here on this thread.

Ugh. Can't get the words out today.

Anyway, glad you've got the counselling sorted, Tracey.  Good on you.


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - good luck with the counsellor tomorrow hun      . Just to let you know it can be a really emotionally draining experience so make sure you are not too far away from a     . I must say I find it useful to talk most of the time but it really depends on what they are like. Do and say what you feel happy with, that's the main thing. 
The one thing that shines through amongst all this Sh*t and sadness is the massive support that everyone on here offers.
     to everyone.
RC xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna Sausage- i do know what you mean actually


----------



## AoC

Oh thank heaven, Anne.  *flops onto keyboard in relief*  

RC, can I just say, your name always makes me smile.    I live in a fairly remote rural area, and used to work for the local Rural Community Council.  Anyway, rural rules.


----------



## Swinny

I have just read through all of your lovely messages of support and they made me  . I'm not sure that I'd get through all of this without all of your lovely support. You are all amazingly strong women with massive hearts. 

I am so sorry that I have made everybody so sad and I know that you were all routing for Paul and I.

Been sat crying with my mum all afternoon and I feel a lot better now. Mum's always know how to soothe don't they. 

Beachy - You are a tower of strength to me and a very very dear friend and I know that this is causing you as much pain as it is me with all of the awful memories  

Tracey - You are damned right...Bad things happen to good people. Sh*t that we couldn't have just had our turn on the happiness front but our time will come  

Bugle - I posted on the other thread too, but if you're over here I just wanted to say that I am delighted for you and DH, that's lovely news and is something to cheer us all up.

Going downstairs now to eat the big cream cake that my mum brought...mum's are good for that too


----------



## AoC

Honey, you haven't made us sad - it's what you're going through that has done that.  And you're not responsible for that.            

Love the ice cream cake idea....


----------



## alegria

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Honey, you haven't made us sad - it's what you're going through that has done that. And you're not responsible for that.


I agree wholeheartedly... 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Love the ice cream cake idea


And couldn't agree more on this one too


----------



## AoC

BTW, sorry if I left the lid off my can of trained caffeine-worms the other day.    FWIW, I can't stand fruit teas, either - although I do like the Yogi Tea 'Sweet Chai'.

I'm off on my 90 minute, rain-soaked drive home - gorgeous scenery (heart of the Lake District), but I could do without skidding through the floods!  I'm picking up a curry on the way... and I have just decided there's a bottle of wine in my evening, too...


----------



## shortie66

think we need another 

               

on here today.  

What a sad day


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Sarah    I just want it to work for you so so much, so glad your mums been there with a hug for you x


----------



## popsi

what a sad sad day on PR thread it is today   

sarah.. i am so sorry to hear your awful news, words seem so inadequate at a time like this, but know your in my thoughts and prayers xxx

beachy and tracey it must be extra hard on you special ladies right now too   

much love to you all .. thankfully we all have each other xxxx


----------



## Han72

Hey girls,

sorry I disappeared without saying anything and thanks to those of you who sent pms asking if I was ok. I was fine actually living it up on the French riviera and in Italy!  Back now and trying desperately to catch up on everything I've missed...

Sarah and Tracey     to both of you, I was so sorry to read your news  

To everyone else, you are absolute stars, the support and affection and caring on this board is just fantastic, I don't think anyone could ask for a better bunch of fertility friends. I just wish we all lived a bit closer to eachother so we could meet up regularly!

Love and hugs to all of you and look forward to chatting regularly with you all once DH starts his job and I can get to the pooter again!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix nice to have u back     

Sarah Beachy and Tracey huge          to 3 wonderful ladies


----------



## bugle

Swinny and Tracey massive   , there seem to be such awful things happening at the moment and it just seems so wrong when lovely people have to endure so much and then even when they reach their goal, it is so quickly snatched away. There seems to be no reasoning that can explain any of this.

Thank you also for your kind words fo me, I do still lurk on here lots, and even as my latest cycle proved, will always be a true PR!


----------



## purple72

Welcome back Nix

Congrats Bungy on your second turkish miracle

Sarah, Beach and tracey    

In fact Big hugs to everyone   

Sx


----------



## beachgirl

You guys mean the world to me...so much support you give and you're all so nice, we were blessed when we found FF and each other x


----------



## Wing Wing

Just wanted to add how sorry I am to hear your news Sarah.  Devastating.  Can't make it better for you but am thinking of you.

WW x


----------



## Little Me

evening all  

Sarah- I know we've chatted earlier but I couldn't send any of these down the phone                   
I was good with my takeaway, `I just had a chick tikka  / salad. See, I'm not the naughty girl you said I was      
Sleep well cherub  

Beachy- 28 more sleeps for you hun  
Hope you're ok    

WW- Hi lovely  

LOve to all
xxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

*Driver*, did the ice help with the injections this eve?

*Anna*, are you feeling any better? Am going to look out for the 4 weddings thing - sounds like fun!

*Tracey* - don't blame you for not going to the work do - not worth it. Your post said it all about this roller coaster ride. Good luck with the counselling - am sure it can only help.

*Sarah* - your Mum sounds great. So glad she is there with you. 

Hi *Nix *- great to hear from you . I haven't been on here for ages and was wondering if you still posted. Your holiday sounds great.

Have to repeat again that everyone on the PR thread is AMAZING. The level of support is second to none.

Had first Decapeptyl injection this eve and I am glad I went to the hossie for it as it involved mixing different solutions and changing needles and all sorts. The nurse saw the horror on my face and said I was welcome to go every night on my way home from work so that is what I am going to do for all my injections! So, first day over and feeling heaps more positive. Have found out that a friend of a friend had an IVF baby in Lux last year and we are meeting up on Sat to compare notes so that is really going to help me feel less alone.

Hi *Anne * - how is your puddy cat?

Hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone. Off to bed now.

Lots of love and wishing you all sweet dreams.

WW X


----------



## Little Me

WW- Glad the jab went well  
Little Hollys eye is still a mess so am having to keep naughty Charlie away from her bless her
Sleep tight


----------



## emak

Swinny oh god i have just read your posts     ,there are no words    

Tracey      to you too hun

Anne hows the cat? My wee Harley hasnt been well today ,even boked this morning.

Looks like it hasnt been a great day on here ,this IF buisness really makes me angry ,its just bl00dy not fair !!!
Nite all  Emma


----------



## Rural Chick

WW - well done on getting started      for your successful cycle this time round - I don't blame you getting someone else to do the jabs and mixing for you.
Anne- hope poor Holly's eye gets better soon - what is Charlie like?
Anna - hope you got back home in the rain safely and that the curry and wine was yummy - this time next week you'll be starting your successful cycle      
     and      for Sarah.
Good luck tomorrow Tracey       
Night night everyone - here's     that tomorrow brings happier news.
RC xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi RC & Emma  
Em, sorry your likkle puddy cat isn't well.

Just watching Four Weddings......some of those girls are real *****y aren't they 
Oh Jees, one of em has just broken her gel insert out of her bra


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all,

Right I have now wiped away my tears so that I can type (you girls are amazing but you have a knack of making me  )

Sarah - more   for you and Paul.

Nix - so good to see you back, we had been worried  , glad you had a fab holiday.

Anne - wish I had sky (how behind the times are we) I feel like I am missing out on 4 weddings

WW - well done on starting your injections, lucky you to work close enough to a hospital for them to do it all for you, the ice made the needle going on less painful but the squeezing in of the stuff really stung, so now I just need to find a mixture of the two techniques......but I am not complaining it is 1 minute out of the day and hopefully only for 2 weeks.    

Purps - are you back from your hols or posting from a beach somewhere?

Tracey - hope you blew off the party and have stayed at home for a nice foot massage  

Pix -  , how's our favourite party planner.

Anna of C - hope you had a lovely curry and enjoyed your bottle of wine (did you drink the whole bottle on your own?) 

Can you tell DH is on nights, he goes mad when I go on the puter on an evening as I stare at one for 8 hrs every day (and he knows I had a headache today so was told not to even watch the telly tonight, yeah right, I have just watched 3 episodes of Lipstick Jungle and painted my finger nails, very girly)


----------



## Little Me

AM- I LOVE lipstick JUngle   x
I'm looking for size 2 shoes for my hols, something that I can walk around Luxor in that are glam but comfy, don't think any such shoe exists in my silly size


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I don't think such shoes exist in any size!!!! I can buy the comfiest shoes in a shop but withing 10 minutes wearing them outside my feet are bleeding, hence you won't often see me in anything except my (10 pairs of) Diesel trainers 

I thought I was the only one who watched it, everyone I have ever mentioned it to before had never heard of it.


----------



## beachgirl

Anne    when are you off to luxor?


----------



## almond

Sarah, just read your news, and am so so sorry. I cant believe it. So moved by all the support on this thread. Words are inadequate but just wanted to say that am thinking of you   

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls - am  for a happier day today for us all.
*
Sarah*, hope you are taking it easy hon. Thinking of you.

*Tracey* - good luck today - hope it all goes well.

WW


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Sarah      

Good luck to Tracey and to Purple and WW for their continued jabbing.

GCSE results today for me - my A Level results were fab, so I'm hoping that the Year 11s will have done as well. Mind you, it makes me even madder at my Head for how he has treated me  - pillock!!!                   Sorry, rant over.

DDH was intrigued when I tried to get onto the living channel last night - we are on freeview so don't have it. Anyway, as I'm looking he pipes up with "are you looking for 4 weddings". Turns out he's been doing a bit of lurking himself!!!!!

TMI - Malini - managed one gusset reference in the throws of passion last night, but didn't dare risk any more as it didn't go down      too well.     

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

 sy xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Wingwing hi hunny hows it going?      

RC I'll have to do a bit of lurking myself i think sounds like a good laugh   

Interview for me today at 1.30 fingers crossed i get this one    

Sarah my darling hope ur bearing up     

Tracey good luck today hunny     

Coco when do u test sweetie?   

Hi everyone else    gotta go do nails they are in a terrible condition all that bl00dy painting


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate            for your interview today. I'm having my toe nails done later (I think she'll need a cheese grater for my heels though     ). 
Do you and Anne have to pay less for a pedicure with your dainty feet - I'd ask for a discount - mind you, on that basis Jo would have to pay more, so maybe not. Oh no, I'm getting obsessive about the size of people's feet again     
Have been biting my finger nails so can't do them    - am hoping they don't have many calories.     
More       for everyone, especially Sarah

 sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Kate- Chick, I am REALLY hoping you get the job hun  

Sorry Beachy- I disappeared off last night - sprry. Luxor will just be a day trip when we are in Hurghada hun, are you going? have you been?  

Morning **** e    

Tracey- Is it counselling today love?  

Sarah-   

morning all


----------



## AoC

Thanks RC!  Yes, I got home fine, and I was good like Anne, too - chicken tikka and salad.  Only one glass of wine, Driver, which is enough to make me giggly...  I know, I'm a cheap date!  When I got home, DH informed me I'd apparently been driving through the tail end of a spent hurricane...who knew?

He also tells me I don't want to know what the forecast is for the weekend.  I'll be camping on Lindisfarne pretending to be a Viking.

As you do.

Sorry your puss isn't well, Em.    And hope Holly's eye improves soon, Anne.  

Congrats on starting, WW.    Glad you got help with the jabs.  

Haven't seen Weddings, but from what Anne's saying... karma dudes.  Thy *****ing will come home to roost someday...

LOL @ your protective DH, Driver!  What colour are your nails...?

Which reminds me!  Must remove my toenail polish!  I don't think many Vikings had bright blue painted toenails...

You must have SUCH dainty feet, Anne!  

Congrats on the A Levels, RC, and good luck for the GCSEs!  Stupid head.  

***waving to RC's DDH***

        

Good luck at the interview, Kate!  

Thinking of you Sarah.    

And if it's counselling today, Tracey, I hope it goes well.


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

Sending big hugs to Sarah and Tracey     

Anne- we're planning a week there next September, haven't been before and although we could do a trip from Marsa Alam it wouldn't be enough time...

What kind of shoes are you looking for?


----------



## Little Me

Beachy- I think it's about 4/5 hours from where we are so I gues we may go BUT, maybe I'll be too busy doing nothing to move my  from the beach   
I can honestly say this is the most needed holiday ever in the Green household, we can't wait.
Are you going for 2 weeks?
Shoes I was looking for were something like comfy low wedges so my feet weren't enclosed in trainers - have found a pair on the Camper website, not cheap mind, £65.00  so I might just wear my trainers if we do even go to Luxor.
x

AnnaofC- Yes my feet are teeeeeny, a right pain in the  actually...all I need is an extra 7mm to be a proper size 3   

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

This is so much more fun than work, isn't it!!!!   

GCSE results superb - stupid Head isn't what sure to say - he should have thought about that back in March.          

Anne - My  looks much more like yours as it's still got the white bits from Greece - where do you get that one from?

Anna - thanks for message for DDH - I bet he finds it this evening whilst I'm watching the 'Enders! Wow, a Viking weekend sounds really exciting - do you have to get involved with all the rape and pillaging - if so, you could try Mir's gusset challenge - that should scare them off!!!!
Wasn't woad blue or was it purple? And didn't the Brit's use it - just as well I don't teach history - eh!.    
Well done on your healthy curry. I am doing my ready meal diet at the moment which is going fine although the spag bol last night wasn't very nice.    Low fat Moussaka tonight so looking forward to that already.     

Beachy  - Anne wants some comfy size 2s for her hols to go with the rest of the new outfit she's bought!!!!   

      and        to all you lovely ladies

 sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

RC- Just type the word a r s e (without spaces1) and it should work


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Anne
It didn't  
^****^ sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

like this ? ****


----------



## Rural Chick

I want my new ^****^ and I can't get it.


----------



## Pixie75

Morning ladies,

Swinny: Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Thinking of you  

Coco: When are you testing?   

Driver: Hope the jabbing is going well honey and you are not getting many bruises. When is your scan?  

Malini/Tracey: Have a lovely time today. Malini thanks for all your help with trying to find a place for our party honey. I’ve got your email and the place looks lovely.  

Anne: You OK ikkle one? How about some glam flip flops honey? Fit flops does some great ones which also tones your legs   

Kate: Good luck with the interview today. Hope you get the job.  

Anna: I bought some spirulina tablets and guess what I can’t even swallow them! The stuff is grim full stop! So far I wasted a bag of sp powder and now the tablets!  

Hello and lots of love to everyone else I’ve missed. Sorry I’m not around much these days it’s because I’m very busy at work with London Fashion Week preps. If you don’t see me much within the next few weeks it’s not because I don’t love you it’s because I’m having to do some work!      

ps: RC/Driver/Anne:    Cheeky girls!!  

Pix xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - really you just type the word and it comes up automatically after you post (you will just see the word until you have posted)


----------



## purple72

Ok you've got me, gotto try that one **** **** ****

Morning ladies  

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

I'll try again
**** sy xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Yaaaay

love from  sy who used to be  sy - I was using the ^ thingys!!

Morning Purps and Pix and thanks to Anne and Driver


----------



## purple72

I go on holiday on Sat ladies! 

V excited   nothing packed etc and still got to make 7 cards and clean the house oh and defrost the freezer!

How is everyone one ?

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - Ooooh London fashion Week how glam, not sure I know what you do for a living?? I know you get our small footed friends samples sometimes but I need to know more (me nosey no way  ), stims going Ok, not getting any SA's no twinges or anything, and no bruises either, i am sure my acu lady will put a stop to that tonight, I got the hugest bruise on my tummy last time it lasted about 2 weeks  

I have just had a refreshing cup of Lemon & Ginger tea, bleughhhhhhh, only drank about a fifth the rest went down the sink, tried peppermint yesterday and that suffered the same fate, good job one of the blokes at work is into herbal teas, I just keep trying one of each in the hope i will find one I can actually drink  

Oh no Anne we have started an **** war   

Morning Purps  , sorry think it was me who thought you had already gone away and left us, you must be soooooo excited, please can I come too.


----------



## AoC

****?


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - that's only 2 days - how exciting. Where are you going, I can't remember?

Fruity teas aren't nice are they? Do you think there's someone whose job it is to make all unhealthy things taste scrummy and all the healthy stuff taste yucky?

Can you tell I don't want to do my work!!!

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix- I'm good thanks lovely, I can't wear flip flops cos I don't like the thing betwen my toes but I'll have a look anyway, thanks hun   

Purps- bet you are so excited, 2 sleeps to fo for you  
And birthday tomorrow too  

****
xxx


----------



## AoC

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!  Now, WHY is that so funny?  I'm falling about, here...

Congrats, RC, on the GCSE results!  You rule!  Kick your head's ****.

Mmmmphhhh...mwaaahahahahahahahahahahaaaa!!!

*cough*

As for the Viking stuff, honestly, I'm just going as a day taster, with friends, so I don't know much about it.  BUT I think woad was blue, it was largely picts (northern brits) in roman times (ignore Braveheart - great bunch of inaccurate twaddle, don't get me started).  But woad for dying cloth was around in Viking Britain - during the tenth century York settlement, for example.

Aaahhhhhh.  Just read up a bit.  Apparently picts may not have painted their faces with woad (it wasn't native to the British isles anyway) since the word Julius Caesar used to describe them might just have meant they were tattooed.

I'll stop now, since I can hear people starting to snore...  

Look out for Yogi Tea Sweet Chair, Driver.  I hate herbal teas (unless I can get a good, whole leaf, organic peppermint), but I like that one.

Exciting Purps!  

Well, I'd better get my **** in gear.  I'll neer shift my **** away to sit on my **** in Viking costume on Lindisfarne (which apparently is likely to be cold enough to freeze your **** off) unless I get my thumb out my **** and get on with work.  Which is likely an **** kicking contest with a bunch of **** wipes.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was satisfying.


----------



## Rural Chick

Hey ladies - you're taking my name in vain here!!!! (or is it in vein?) - don't worry, I don't teach English either.    

Wow sausage is a woad expert  - well impressed - will you get to wear one of those horny helmets??

 sy xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

wow this thread goes so fast!

Hi Sarah, how are you feeling today, hae been thinking about you and hoping you are ok   

Hi Tracey, hope the counselling goes well - I am sure it will, as you know I have a vested interest in that area! x

Hi Pixie, working for fashion week sounds very glam, as quite green as I sit in my dull little office... 

Hi Slycett, got that paint out of your nails yet?!  If you feel the urge, you can come and paint my living room if you like... I'll make you a nice big chocolate cake, my speciality!  

Hi to all, sorry, the thread has moved v fast so have lost where people are a bit - sorry...

Well, I had a few symptoms over the last few days, mainly really tingly   (.)(.)s on days 8 and 9 post et...then day 11, they went and I started getting cramps and pulling ...this was exactly what happened with my chemical (although cramps not so bad) so I did a test yesterday...I got a bfp and tested again this morning, and got a faint bfp...however, my (.)(.)s have gone back to being just as they are pre af so I know that I am having a chemical pg....

Feeling mixed emotions - glad to have even got this far, hopeful (in vain) that it might be ok, sad that it is not going to happen...

I'll test again tomorrow and on Sat but am steeling myself for the worst, because I have been through this before..I am so near!  But so far... 

Hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco         that it's OK and sending loads of              
Love  sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Coco! Wow fantastic news on your BFP.  Try not to read too much into your boobs, if you go and read peer support it is full of newly preg people worrying about symptoms coming and going.  If you can find my 2ww diary you will see I had one sore boob then it went then it cam eback etc!!  Really it is so early your symptoms will b so faint.  COngrats hon... now try to rest up!   

Sarah - Good luck today honey.  

Anne - Me too! I LOVE sexy flip flps but just can't wear them.... nasty inbetweeny toe rubby thing!

Right I'm going to spend the day thinking of something really tasty that is really healthy too!  Hmmm.


----------



## Little Me

Coco- I am going to remain positive for you hun , well done     

laura- Hope the Chippingtons are fine hun


----------



## latestarter

Just wanted to say that I am so so sorry Swinny    

I've just said this on another board, but I am so angry that there can be so many variations of tragic outcomes for so many of us who only want to have a baby.  You are a brave lady - thinking of you  

Hoping you can get a bit of luck Coco     

xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi LS- How you doing today lovely?


----------



## H&amp;P

Coco -     that you are wrong and your BFP is here to stay, we need some good news today!!!! Please rest up and we will all send you as many positive vibes and prayers as we are able that your little one is sticking nicely in there. What is your official test date?

Anne / Laura - I thought it was just me that was a freak and couldn't wear flip flops  

Sarah - Hope everything goes Ok today  

Tracey - I hope your councelling session helps  

Anna - my nails are a very deep burgundy (and I will probably take it off tomorrow, I always do that, I have ordered a deep blue one from Avon as I thought it would look nice with my jeans) I was contemplating a manicure & pedicure but you have to take it off for EC & ET, does anyone know why?? so would be a bit of a waste of my pennies. Wish we were on Lindisfarne this weekend instead of last I could have come and had a giggle at you in your gear  

**** y -


----------



## AoC

Coco, I'm sorry the symptoms are ringing the chem preg bells for you - but I still think it's worth saying congrats on your BFP!!!  Here's wishing very hard for you.           

Oooh nice burgundy, Driver!  My toes currently match my handbag.  Which matches my car....    I think they ask you to take it off so they can do a visual check for circulation in your extremities in an emergency?  Or am I completely making that up?


----------



## Little Me

AM- Think it's to do with the chemicals in the varnish hun, the embies don't like it 
How was your lipstick jungle night?
The young guy Kirby is a bit of alright isn't he?   

xx


----------



## Little Me

Did my toe nails last night a blacky/blue, very nice


----------



## Pixie75

Gosh! How fast does this thread move these days? Can't keep up!

Coco: Congrats hon, fantastic news!   You are a natural born worrier though.  When is your actual test date? 

Laura: How about some organic chocolate? 

Anne:


Anne G said:


> Hi Pix- I don't like the thing between my legs


  

did a bit of editing there   - sorry!

Driver: I am fashion PR consultant, whatever that means!! I have 2 clients who are showing during LFW so I'm currently organising their shows - fun, glam? Absolutely not! 

xxxx


----------



## AoC

Anne G said:


> Did my toe nails last night a blacky/blue, very nice


That's what mine are like. I LIKE them, and I don't want to take it off for the w/end....


----------



## Rural Chick

DRIVER225 said:


> I was contemplating a manicure & pedicure but you have to take it off for EC & ET, does anyone know why?? so would be a bit of a waste of my pennies.


I knew being a physics teacher would come in handy at some point - and I can hear the snoring now as well!!!!

The reason we need to remove nail varnish is for when they attach the pulse oximeter (the big peg thing) onto our fingers. This sends different types of light from one side of it to to the other (ie through your finger) and can then work out how much oxygen is in the blood depending on how much light goes through. If there is varnish on the nail, it stops some of the light getting through and gives a false reading. I think as well that if there is a problem you can see the nails changing colour, hence no toe varnish. Hope that makes sense.

Having said all that, when I had my gallbladder out, there was nothing on the information telling me to remove it although I did because I knew I should.

I reckon that explanation must count as work which means I can play on here for a bit longer!!!!

Last time I had my toes done, they were black - sounds very goth, but looked really nice, especially as I had a little sparkly sticker on my big toes.

 sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix-   , you made me go back and check my post then your tinker


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi ladies

Thanks for the positive vibes, good wishes and general support!  I realyl do appreciate it.

i don't want to seem ungrateful / miserable / pessimistic about this - I am really happy to have got this far, believe me! - it's just such a similar scenario to my other chem pg that I daren't get my hopes up too much.  

pixie, otd is tomorrow so will do another test then!  

I had bright pink toenail varnish for et and they didn't say a word (probably thought it looked horrible!)   

x


----------



## AoC

Totally understand, CocoRuby.


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - lots of ladies who have ivf bfp's have cramps and pulling so I would see that as a positive. I'm am whispering congratulations and keeping everything crossed! Can you get your bloods done 24 hours apart to check levels are rising?    

Pix - I take the tablet form of maca and spirulina. Although the packs pongs when you open them I find swallowing the tabs ok. Because (like you) I take so many tablets, I bought two boots weekly vitamin holders, one for am one for pm. Once a week I fill up the holders. I stayed away last night so just popped the holders in my bag. Anyway the bigger supplements make me gag, but what I do is put some water in my mouth, slip in the tablet and swallow water and tablet together. 
My cycle has bounced back better than with any other medicated cycle. Ov'd cd 16 immediately after the cancelled tx, and cd 14 with this one. I'm convinced its the maca/spirulina/royal jelly combo...could be the accupuncture or a mix of everything. 

RC - congrats on the GCSE's. 

Anne - they are *****y, but that's what makes it so good! 

Driver - I saw the 1st series of lipstick jungle on living and loved it. Did they not show the next 2 sereies? Must buy the box sets. 

Wing wing - 4 weddings is on a Monday but repreated during the week. I was freaked out by menapur, but you soon get the hang of it and I don't find the needles hurt. 

Sarah -  

Hi  Anna, Tracey, Purps, Laura et all

Anyone seen Mad Men? That's supposed to be good, might get that box set too. The clothes (from the 50's) look amazing. 

I luuuurve living tv, dh calls it my 'trashy tv'. 

I am allowed to keep my toe nail varnish on during ec, its only the stuff on the hands which has to come off.

Still have a cold and feel grotty. Don't work Fridays so at least I break up for a lovely extra long bank holiday today.

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Anna

Hope you feel better soon     - at least you've got a lovely long weekend to look forward to.     Good news about your cycles.  

**** sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - that nearly made me check what you had typed as well, knew i wouldn't have missed a corker like that  

RC - thanks for the science part and other ladies thanks for your answers

I hate my toes (in fact I hate my feet size 7 skinny and really long toes TMI I know) and the only time they look vaguely nice is when they have nice varnish on them (the nails not the feet  ) and I haven't been able to have a pedicure since April with being in plaster, maybe I will give myself a dodgy paint job to make do until after ET and then have a bit of a proper pamper then. I love double dipped a really deep chocolate brown, maybe something to do with my chocolate addiction.

Sobroody - is there a Season 3 already  , when's it out, when's it out, Ohhhhh no just looked on google and it got cancelled at the end of Season 2 ? I have seen season 1 and 3/4 way through season 2 on DVD as I don't have Sky  , DH surprised me a couple of weeks ago with season 2 as I didn't know it was out, he is so sweet, did you see Cashmere Mafia (only one season though as i think it got cancelled), I also like Private Practice a spin off from Greys Anatomy waiting for season 2 of that to come out. Ooh maybe I can get a pedicure then...

Coco - you have the full PMA of the PR girls behind you, but I totally understand the self preservation tactics of expecting the worse  

Anne - Kirby is very tasty but bizarrely I actual prefer Wendy's husband, can't believe I have forgotten his name  , think I may watch a few more tonight as DH on nights again.


----------



## beachgirl

Gosh you guys can talk....  

Trying to read back but sxtruggling as not got a lot of time...looking after my friends LO at mine today, I have her every Thursday and she's asleep so trying to get dinner prepared...try and get back later x


----------



## Züri

a bit late checking in but i am so so sad to read Sarahs news, I am so sorry, just gutted for you ;(

Welcome back Nix hope you had a lovely holiday - we missed you x

hello everyone

Got in-laws here 

x


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - cancelled after season 2? Bummer! Need to watch season 2 though. I love greys anatomy (when's it back? Finale left us on tender hooks!) and Private Practice. I am watching season 2 on living at the moment. Series linked it and watched about 5 episodes in one day! Its very good! Only think there is a lot about women stuggling to have babies as they do ivf there so it often makes me cry! DH was talking about moving from sky to freeview but there is no way I could be without living tv! (we have two boxes...how sad is that!)


----------



## Little Me

Anna - I love Private practice too


----------



## Wing Wing

for Coco.  When is the OFFICIAL test date?  The symptoms you describe and which are backed up by Laura (ONE hurty boobie - WTF!!!!) sound as if they are not real indicators of sucess as seem so varied.  You can't give up hope hon and we will all be   for you.

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

I forgot to ask - where do you lot get the time to watch all this TV?  What am I doing wrong cos it sounds fab!

RC, other "work" questions for you:
1. What if you wear false nails or have gel ones or tips etc.  
2. Why do you have to not wear make up?

Is this like being back doing your own GCSEs?!

WW X


----------



## fluffy jumper

Only had time to skim read.

Don't have to worry about nail varnish for ET as they are not sedating you.

Coco. I hope you are wrong and you can really start celebrating your BFP when you still have a line in a few days time.  Are you going to do one of those digital ones?  I do understand you not wanting to get too excited though.

Driver.  You could be talking about my feet!  I am also 7 - 7.5, have long toes and shoes NEVER fit me no matter how comfy the feel in the shop they always hurt once I have worn them outside for more than 5 minutes.  Boots are fine, so are sandals but i HATE shoes.

Counselling was OK.  I managed to make her cry   (sorry shouldn't laugh).  It is hard to say in one 45 min session, it felt no different to talking to you guys online really.  I will give it the 6 free sessions and see how it goes.

I have to wait 6 weeks before I can get immunes tested to give time for the prednisolone to be completely gone from my system.  I HATE WAITING

Better go.


----------



## Little Me

OOOPS, just seem to have ordered these shoes  
http://www.pretty-small-shoes.com/acatalog/copy_of_GLADIATOR-STYLE_CAPRICE-FLAT.html

Tracey- Glad it went as ok as can be 

/links


----------



## Wing Wing

Look lovely Anne - what colour?

Hi Tracey - glad  it went ok.  Can't believe you made the counsellor cry!!

Kate, GOOD LUCK with the job interview 

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

Oh poo! Have attached the wrong photo to my profile - I HATE COMPUTERS.  Now I have to work out how to get it off!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi WW

I'm so old I did O Levels      
I guess the false nails is for the same reason as the varnish.
I have no idea about the make up - I guess it's because people trowel it on so much that they're worried they won't notice if they turn white!!!!! That's not an issue for me because I don't wear any unless it's a special occasion (like the party        )
Can you believe that when I was awake at 2.30 this morning I started thinking about what I was going to wear - I'm sooooooooo excited, I can't wait. 

Hi Zuri - well done - I see the ticker's moved more to the right - DDH calls his in-laws the out-laws!!! How long are they staying?

I think I'm going to have to get sky - I'm missing out on so much. I used to love watching House, although DDH has likened it to IF tx. His summary goes something like this  "Take a guess at what the problem might be - try something, and if it doesn't wortk then try something else and hope you don't run out of time - oh, and if in doubt, you need donor eggs!!!!" (they were always diagnosing a particular illness in House that I can't remember what it was). I love Grey's Anatomy as well.

Sorry Beachy, a lot of this is my waffle - I really feel I should be doing some school work, but I can't be  ed.

You'll be pleased to know that I'm off soon to get my tootsies painted so I'll stop rabbiting on.

Tracey and Sarah       OMG Tracey have just seen your post - it takes some doing to make a counsellor cry in my experience. I have to say I find the support for IF so much better on here because you all know what it's like to feel totally gutted month after month. Having said that, I also need it for lots of other things, so it helps for me.

Anne - those shoes are lush hun.

See you later - good luck Kate.      

 sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Driver. You could be talking about my feet! I am also 7 - 7.5, have long toes and shoes NEVER fit me no matter how comfy the feel in the shop they always hurt once I have worn them outside for more than 5 minutes. Boots are fine, so are sandals but i HATE shoes.


I've found my twin, I can also wear boots and sandals 

Anne- very nice sandals, do they do them for big footed yetties? I can't believe there is a web site just for you 

Kate - good luck with the interview, hope you got the paint out of your hair before you went 

Right really must do some work this afternoon so i will NOT be back until much later this evening..... have you heard that one before.....


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls, I got em in white as they were in the sale     , they'll be fine for hols I hope
WW, put your pic on love x


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> I'm so old I did O Levels


I think most of us on here did O'levels, I was the last year of them.......  so that means that none of us are old.....


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - I looooove those! 

Kate - Good luck with the interview    

I was the first year that did GCSE's. Did one ol'evel a year early...so I can say the o level was much harder than the the gcse's. In fact my o level was harder than my a level in the same subject!


----------



## Little Me

oh god, I LOVE these 
http://www.pretty-small-shoes.com/acatalog/HIGH-HEEL_PEEPTOE_PINK-BOO.html

I hate having such small feet, if not for the inconvenience , for the £££££££££££££££ they charge for nice shoes 

/links


----------



## Pixie75

I love the first ones Anne, stick to the comfartable shoes - these look very much like Louboutin rip off's to me.   

Anna: Thanks hon, I'll try that trick and see if it works.   

Coco: I know what you mean, sorry if I sounded a bit insensitive there.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Yep, I ordered the flats for my jollies  
xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Well done ikkle one - see by putting you off the pink shoes I saved you some money there   but guess what I have two new pairs on my desk waiting for me to take them home today! Mike said he wouldn't let me in the house if I bring anymore shoes home so i'll have to find a way to sneak them in!


----------



## Little Me

Remember those wooden wedges I bought from the same site? well, I had to send them back as the heel strap was very odd, I didn't stay on my heel and keep slipping down under my foot   so I had a refund. I was very sad though cos I really loved those wedges and I can't find anymoe I like in my silly size  
what are your news shoes like?
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- I've been very extravagent recently and bought 2 pairs of boots and 2 pairs of shoes...


----------



## Little Me

It's got to be done Beachy!!


----------



## beachgirl

i know


----------



## Little Me

Bought much for you hols Beachy?
You are going for 2 weeks aren't u?
xx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - they are fab

I love these, very 1940's:

http://www.clarks.co.uk/find/Department-is-women/HeelHeight-is-high/product-is-20333432

asked dh to get me these for my b-day (black with the diamontes (got a 20% discount by ordering early)

http://www.bodenpreview.co.uk/en-GB/Womens-Shoes-and-Boots/Flats/AR409/Womens-Party-Pumps.html

I love shoes...sigh!

/links


----------



## Pixie75

Anne - Crap, you don't pay all that money to look at the shoes do you! (well I do sometimes!  )

I've got a pair of these

http://www.prettyballerinas.com/index.php?mod=product&id=SES4a968062aea6e&productID=6&colourID=687&lang=en

and a pair of broques!

xx

/links


----------



## Little Me

Anna- lovely hun

Pix- they come in a 35 too, really nice
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Lovely! And what a fab site..had not heard of PB before. Pricey though!


----------



## fluffy jumper

you know you when you see on TV or read in magazines someone's diet and you think 'god no wonder they are fat'  well, that is going to be me.  Today I had
1 finger twix when I got up at 6.30
bowl of cereal, 10 mins later a snickers and late at the station
lunch was a healthy salad with pitta bread but then followed by another snickers just now.
later I am meeting Malini and am going to have burger and fat chips
probably have an ice cream at waterloo station on the way home.  Maybe I am subconsiously trying to grow a baby bump without the baby  
I have given myself until after the weekend to put a stop to this madness of comfort eating.  Can't stop before then as we have steak night round a friends tomorrow and there is a Thai festival locally over the weekend which is basically an excuse to graze on thai food all weekend.

Been loving the shoe talk today, unfortunately I haven't had time to look at the links.

Driver we need a site equivalent to Anne's with nice shoes for people like us.  

Better go, was told yesterday that I need to focus on my work as I am making silly mistakes.  I don't think this counts as focusing on work.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Pixie, you weren't being insensitive at all!  Really appreciate your comments and everyone else's.  Am trying to be positive as well as not too optimistic, if that is possibl!

TraceyM, I did a digital yesterday, it was an old fashioned one with a line this morning - and it was quite faint, way fainter than the test line...

Have never really been into shoes or handbags so don't really get the fus, sorry ladies!!!    I DID by a pair yesterday in the sale though so that brings mine up to, ooo, about 15 pairs!!! I feel sooo extravagant!

xx


----------



## Pixie75

Don't get any ideas Anne! Gawd what have I done   

Anna - they make lovely pumps and must be the most comfartable flats I've ever worn but yes you are right they are not cheap. 

Coco:  I feel better now  - thanks  only 15 pairs of shoes though  , are you sure you are not a man?!!   

Tracey: Oh well, do what ever makes you happy!  

xxxx


----------



## Han72

Bonjour

damn you lot can CHAT!!!  

Coco hon - Congratulations sweets, a BFP is a BFP!!!  I  that this is a sticky one hon and that your embie hangs in there!  Is it worth going back to the clinic and asking for a blood test and for some extra progesterone or something like that to help support it  Failing that, if you're in London and the Lister won't help you out, is it worth giving the ARGC a call?  They do a lot of post pregnancy support, immune checks and all the rest of it.....  Good luck honey       

Tracey - bless your heart honey, glad you went for the counselling in the end but you made HER cry  Sorry but I did have a little  at that  - am I a bad person...  

Anne - good luck on the shoe hunt!  I'm a 6.5 and it seems like so is the rest of the world (apart from you and Kate ) so whenever I see a nice pair it seems like they've always sold out! Or they display them in a size 4-5 and they look lovely but when I try 'em on in my size it looks like a pair of boats!

 sy - (  ) I was in the 2nd year of GCSE's myself, I thought they were a joke! Although I still managed to fail maths... and then got a job in banking    

WW- good luck with sorting out the profile pic thing. As a sorta mod, I should be able to tell you what to do but I haven't read that part of the manual yet!   

Hey Malini - comment ca va cherie?

Now I haven't read all the way back, can someone tell me what Mira has stirred up with the whole "downtown" thing   She's such a troublemaker that one! 

Driver - s0d work, this is sooo much more interesting!    As for the great herbal tea debate - I quite like Twinings Blackcurrant ginseng and vanilla or Camomile and spiced apple but are you adding sugar or honey? Cos they all taste 'orrible if you drink them as they come, they need a bit of sweetness (or maybe that's just me with my ridiculously sweet tooth!)

Firkin'ell 7 new replies while I burble on, betta get on wiv it!

Love to everyone else, just to let you know my hols were lovely!  We drove to the South of France and Dh had a long overdue reunion with his dad who lives in Aix en Provence (they haven't spoken for 11 years!) Then we went to Menton on the border with Italy and spent a week there with friends, then DH had decided that as we were so close to Italy we might as well go on down there so we did Florence, Pisa and Rome. It was all fantastic except for a really nasty incident at the Vatican.  We were queueing to get into St Peter's (they have security set up just like at an airport with metal detectors and everything!) Just in front of us were some Japanese tourists, one of whom kept setting off the metal detector. The guard/copper on duty basically got really  sy with the entire group, started shouting at them and shoving them when they weren't moving fast enough for his liking.  We couldn't believe it and when our turn came DH said to the guy to calm down - "piano, piano" is all he said.  The bloke gets the ache and fronts up to Mike who, as usual refuses to back down. They were nose to nose, then the boss comes out and drags Mike off to some office. I follow, explaining that I'm his wife and get carted off too.  Then they start asking for ID, our address in Rome etc.  Mike doesn't have his passport so they threaten to lock him up for 12 hours (WTF for  ) I give them mine and they proceed to do a full criminal check. They even asked for my maiden name and everything! I hadn't done anything!!!  Meanwhile the git   that started it all off is calling me a whore (I sh1t you not), telling Mike that he shouldn't be with a black woman and shoving Mike around, basically trying to start a fight so he's got a real reason to arrest us! Mike was great, didn't fall for it, just laughed in the guy's face. I roll my eyes and say "f**king hell!"  The   tells his boss that I said "f*** you" - WTF   when I try to explain that wasn't what I said at all I get told to shut up! There were 3 or 4 other cops there all telling me to shut my mouth.  His boss can hear everything but all of a sudden he's Helen flipping Keller - deaf dumb and blind although he certainly listened to officer  hole when he was making up all the stuff that I was allegedly saying in English... The only reason why I kept talking was cos I literally couldn't believe what was happening.  I kept trying to explain myself cos I was so (idiotically and naively) sure that once they understood what had really happened then they'd realise it was all a big mistake.  How stupid of me. What actually happened was the big boss   basically started shouting in my face in italian - no idea what he was saying but I assume it wasn't complimentary....  They eventually let us go, saying that if we wanted to get into the vatican then we'd have to go to the back of the queue and go thru security again (yeah right!) Oh and they refused to talk to me, only to Mike telling him to make sure he carries his ID with him in future or he'll be locked up and telling him to tell me to keep my mouth shut in future...   I was sooooo mad I ran out of that place and had a proper panic attack outside a shop just opposite the vatican, hyperventilating, shaking, the whole bit... fortunately another much nicer copper came along and a shop owner got me a chair and water and they even called an ambulance. But trust me when I say I'll hesitate before going back to Italy, Rome in particular and I most certainly won't be paying any money to get into St Peter's.   And I forgot to tell you - the best bit about all this is that it was our wedding anniversary that day.. .  

So the moral of that story is, if you're black don't go to Rome. And if you do, don't be surprised if you get treated like a criminal if you're unfortunate enough to have any dealings with the cops....

I'm gonna sign off now cos I'm starting to get wound up about the whole thing again. It's a shame that from now on everytime I think of Italy, that is going to be the first thing that comes to mind, despite the fact that the rest of it was great...

Have a great day all!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - bonjour, can't believe you had to go through all that in Rome  , maybe I need to try the honey or sugar...or maybe I should just give up......

I need an emoticon that is of someone holding their hand up, is there one.... it is to go with me saying:-

Hi my names A-M and I'm an addict at my first meeting of FFA. 
I just managed a whole hour without posting.......god I really am going to get sacked.....

If you exclude trainers from the shoe count I probably have about 5 pairs of shoes, 2 pairs of boots and 1 pair of sandals.....oh my does that make me a boy too


----------



## Little Me

Nix- FFS, WTF? That's awful hun


----------



## Coco Ruby

Omg Nix, I CANNOT believe that - how disgusting.  I don't know how you and hubby kept your cool with such disgusting, racist behaviour.  Seriously, is there anyone you can complaint to over there - might sound stupid and I know you are home now - but they can't be allowed to get away with that cr*p.  

 to you for having to put up with that x


----------



## Little Me

coco- Are you on ********?
if so, drop me a pm with your details and I'll add you to the gang


----------



## Pixie75

Nix OH MY GOD!!! That's absolutely and utterly appalling! Why do people have to be so nasty, how can they sleep at night?? I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!! So sorry to hear your wedding anniversary was ruined by a bunch of w.ankers!! Actually there is a better word for them but i don't need to put it down, think we all know it!


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - what fascist pigs! Absolutely unbelivable. I have a friend who is Italian, I am sure she will be horrified when I tell her your story!     If that was me I would have been tempted to go down to the British Embassy and see if I could make charges of harrassment and racism. Surely what they did was totally illegal! If that happened in this country, your story would be plastered all over the papers and the pigs would face criminal charges. I'm fuming on your behalf    . My cousin has a beautiful mixed race daughter and her Dad's side of the family were so racist towards her that she cut them off. Makes my blood boil!


----------



## Little Me

Pix- I know that word    
C U Next Tuesday


----------



## Wing Wing

Sobroody - you have confirmed what I thought all along - exams are getting easier and that is why stupid people are getting A+ or A*.  It makes me soooooooo MAAAAAAD!!!!

Anne, I have the opposite problem to you and get charged a fortune for shoes.  At least I suppose I can argue more leather is needed to house my clodhoppers!!  Can't put my pic on this site as I don't have any recent ones.  Am always changing how I look ie my hair.  Will see if DH will take a good one of me.  Could take some time!

Tracey - I would tell work exactly what I think of them if my work DARED tell me anything like that after all you have gone through!  They are lucky you haven't had yourself signed off!  Cheeky (please insert word I can't write as will get into troub but begins with an F!)

Nix honey!  What a nightmare!  You don't do well with officialdom do you?  If I am not mistaken, my memory is reminding me of a horrible incident on the Paris metro with an **** of a ticket inspector.  The Vatican is not a good place to go.  I went when inter-railing in my early 20's and some dirty Italian bloke grabbed my boobies on the bus on the way there - well upsetting - especially when considering where we were going!  

On the shoe debate, I am one pair down since yesterday - dogs chewed them - great!!!  

FIVE new replies while I wrote this!!!! Am gonna post anyway!!!

WW X


----------



## Han72

Hey Coco

we thought about complaining at the time but given that his boss was standing right there and listening to his subordinate call me a whore and - OMG I forgot to tell you - I SAID the guy was a racist and he actually looked me in my face, said "yes I am" and winked....

So who the hell to I complain to?  I'm making a point of going on every travel opinion website I can find and talking about it tho!

Oh and while we were waiting for them to do this completely unwarranted check on me, I decided to take DH's camera and look thru the photos we'd already taken as I hadn't seen some of them yet, then head honcho marches up and demands to see our photos saying it's illegal to take pix in the security area (we hadn't) and it took both DH and another copper pointing out the time marker on the last photo to convince him we hadn't taken any pix there.  Otherwise I don't doubt they'd have confiscated the camera, destroyed all our photos and arrested us for real....  And I very much doubt that 12 hours in an Italian jail cell would have been very pleasant


----------



## Wing Wing

Hurrah!  The **** thing worked!!!!  Now just the photo to sort.......


----------



## Wing Wing

Nix, I am now REALLY shocked at what you just wrote.  Bad enough before but jesus - he should be sacked and worse for that!  B'tard!


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> Better go, was told yesterday that I need to focus on my work as I am making silly mistakes.


_Excuse me_  !!!      I'm already mad, don't make me have to come over there and talk to your boss now!!!



Pixie75 said:


> So sorry to hear your wedding anniversary was ruined by a bunch of w.ankers!! Actually there is a better word for them but i don't need to put it down, think we all know it!





Anne G said:


> Pix- I know that word
> C U Next Tuesday


----------



## Pixie75

Nix it actually makes me feel sick only reading about this and I can't imagine what state you were in. I'm so sorry mate, I really am!


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Went to the clinic this morning and had my bloods taken for HCG. Denise the nurse had a look at my notes and the sonographer had annotated my notes with suspected Ectopic/ Missed miscarriage. Anyway to cut a long story short my HCG level has come down to 36 and so they think it was a missed miscarriage rather than ectopic which I am grateful for as it means that I won't have to have any further intervention. I think nature is starting to take its course as I have got horrible AF type pains now. 

I feel extremely sad but I know that in a while I will be able to take the positives out of this awful situation and be grateful that we managed to get pregnant on our own.

Not sure what's next, maybe we will go for the tubal flushing and   to god that, that helps. Strangely enough I had spoken to the Dr's secretary who was going to do the procedure last week as I'd had to let her know that I wouldn't be booking in for treatment and I got a letter this morning from Dr watson congratulating me but letting me know that the offer of treatment still stood and that I just need to contact his secretary if I want treatment at any point in the future. 

Beachy   

AM - How are you chick? How's the injections going? I bl**dy hate fruit teas too, I've got a cupboard full of packets with one tea bag missing   The most tolerable ones that i found are Camomile and honey  

Latestarter - Hiya and thanks for your message. How are you doing, I know you've had a rough time recently too so I am sending you a big  

Tracey - Glad the counselling went well and you're right to take advantage of it. Can't hurt hey!! 

Nix - OMG that's bl**dy awful, you wouldn't think in this day and age that there'd be people with such vile opinions. Nasty little men   Good on DH though not rising, you two walked away the bigger people. I am just so shocked at how appalling that really is. Hope you managed to have agood rest of your anniversary though little mate  

Anne - Feeling 100% better than I did yesterday and the day before. Paul made us a lovely tea last night and we shared the cream cake that my mum had brought for us. Chicken Tikka salad isn't a takeaway.....you were supposed to have a big curry with nan braed and the works and be thoroughly bad angel on my right shoulder. I've polished off a big bar of Butterscotch Green & Blacks today 

Coco Ruby -      Hang in there kiddo, we're due some good news on here and you're it xxxx

I know I've said it many times on here over the past few days but I couldn't have better friends and you've helped me so much. I love you all to bits and feel very fortunate xxx

Kate, Ally, Pix, Purps, Em, Laura, and everybody else on team PR love and hugs to you all


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- I'm so glad today is better for you, I guess each day will be a little easier hun  
I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not in work mode today  , I've even purchased shoes right here from my desk  
You will have your little one soon, one way or another and I can be it's mad brummy auntie Anne!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not in work mode today , I've even purchased shoes right here from my desk


I think we have all caught it , I am using the excuse that my job goes manic for 2 weeks from Tuesday......

Sarah - I am so glad to hear it wasn't an ectopic and that you are feeling a little better today , hope you have 3d friends around you who are as supportive as the lovely ladies on here, Injections are going fine hun thanks for asking. 1st scan on Monday (sorry Pix think you asked this before and I didn't answer )


----------



## Little Me

AM- if you think I'm bad today, just wait till tomorrow


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- wonder what the record is for the most pages of chat clocked up in a day is   are you bringing the credit card to work tomorrow, think you need more shoes for your hols  

Nix - just wanted to say again, it's so good to have you back, we missed you and will all boycott stupid Rome for you  

 to everyone


----------



## Pixie75

Sarah - Happy to hear it wasn't ectopic hon  

Driver - Good luck for your scan on Monday  Hope you have lots of juicy eggies in there 

Anne - You crack me up 

OK is it me or is this the most ridiculous idea ever??  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1208057/Womb-view-Rooneys-party-live-baby-scan-Coleen.html

/links


----------



## Little Me

AM- Did you not see my LARGE  purse when we met up? It's always full of cards love   

Pix- What the f'in hell is that article?  

F off Rooneys, not in the mood for you pair today


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just wanted to welcome back Nix.  I can't believe what you went through in Rome.  I can't add anything to what has bene said by the others.

Off to meet Malini now.  Out all day tomorrow so might not log on again until Saturday.  I bet there will be about 100 pages posted by then.  Especially now Nix is back  

Love you all


----------



## Little Me

have a great night Tracey, say Hi to Malini from me


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - FFS, thats' nuts!


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey - have a lovely time and          to the people at work who said that to you - HOW DARE THEY       

Nix - I can't believe what you have gone through - that's outrageous - there must be someone somewhere you can complain to, I'm just not sure who.
As for the shoes I too am a 39/40 and know exactly what you mean about them selling out quick.

Sarah -        

Anna sausage - DDH says thanks for the waves - he can't believe how much chattering goes on - and the best quote was "Bl**dy h*ll, and this is part 93!" He likes my new !!

Tootsies now black and heels slightly less hard - DDH has offered me his sander!!!

TTFN 

 sy xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Why don’t people get their baby is not so interesting for others.    I don’t get people who send Xmas/bday cards with their kids picture on the card either …errr it’s YOUR fricking kid not mine!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I agree..what do they expect us to do with the pictures, frame them! 

Tracey - that is appalling! Where is their sensitivity! They should be grateful you are IN work   

Hitting the road now!

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Good evening me ickle sweetie pies  

Have tried to read back but brain is frazzled, and im still painting   well staining actually   

Interview went great and am really hopeful, they will let me know tomoz if i will be called for 2nd interview.    Had letter from benefits people to say they will pay me jobseekers but wont backdate it as i dont have a good cause for not claiming in the first place   EXCUSE ME        I think being told TWICE at different times by their dumb  stupid advisors on the phone that because i had payment in leiu of notice i could not claim until the 12 weeks payment was up.  Total bullsh1t!!!!!!!! The law changed in July 2008 only their advisors are so thick they are STILL giving incorrect information out.  I got straight on the phone to sort it out and was told someone would call me back within 3 hours so i told them i had an interview at 1.30 and probably wouldnt back till about 3.  OK they said we'll get someone to call you after 3, and what time did they call 2.15    They said they would call back and did they    of course they firkin didnt      I will be on the phone to them first thing in the morning cos they aint gettin away with this    

rant over   

Anyway  

Nix glad to have u back sweetheart, if i ever go to the vatican i will let stink bombs off at the security desk and blame someone else.  But seeing as they're italian they all stink anyway so they probably wont notice     Apologies in advance if anyone on this thread or site is italian i am only joking but really hacked off they can get away with treating people like that  

Sarah sweetheart glad it was not an ectopic hunny, but still sad for you    Hope ur ok hunny    

Pix ooo london fashion week, how exciting, do u ever feel like tripping up one of those stick thin models so she falls flat on her face     

Coco congrats on the bfp hunny, fabulous news, hope its an extra sticky one      
Anne love those gladiator sandals   

Tracey glad the counselling went ok, must admit i had a little laugh that u made her cry.    

Sorry cant remember any more   will try and do some more personals later 

Hello to driver, latestarter, purple, rc, wingwing, almond, malini, donkey, annaofc, annasobroody, beachy, laura, miranda, and everyone else


----------



## dakota

New home this way.................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206585.0


----------

